#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-11
<hoekje> slaapwel iedereen
<JAQK-Joker> Mijn favoriete Anime om naar te kijken is Digimon Xros Wars.
<JAQK-Joker> Is er om het even wie?
<jvb> wanneer komt ubuntu 11.04 uit ?
<Vancha> deze maand nog volgens mij :o
<Vancha> ik zal es een release date opzoeken
<Vancha> 28 april?
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij wel Vancha
<Vancha> ja, zoiets meende ik al, nog eventjes geduld dus ^^.  heb ik er graag voor over
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, ongeveer twee weken
<MedUsaXIII> Dus, iemand hier eraring met Avidemux ?
<RawChid> Hebben jullie wel eens met test drive gewerkt?
<RawChid> Ik ben er nu mee bezig en hij loopt vast tijdens de installatie. Vraag me af of dat wel vaker voorkomt
<RawChid> Met Natty he
<MonkeyDust> mijn vbox werkt niet meer, dat gebruikt wordt door testdrive
<MonkeyDust> ik weet wat de fout is, maar krijg het niet opgelost als ik de instructies opvolg
<JanC> je kan testdrive ook gebruiken met andere VM
<MonkeyDust> ja, maar vmware krijg ik dan weer niet geinstalleerd, wat ene geek lijden kan ;)
<JanC> kvm/qemu ?
<MonkeyDust> idd
<JanC> en waarschijnlijk zowat alles wat libvirt ondersteunt
<MonkeyDust> met kwm heb ik nog niet gewerkt
<MonkeyDust> v
<MonkeyDust> testdrive
<JanC> de userspace-kant van "kvm" is tegenwoordig gewoon onderdeel van qemu
<MonkeyDust> trouwens, ter zijde: de daily builds PPA van chromium maakte mijn systeem onstabiel, ik heb hem verwiderd en het is opgelost
<JanC> ik gebruik geen daily builds van zoiets  ;)
<MonkeyDust> ik nu ook niet meer :)
<JanC> en sowieso gebruik ik Firefox als standaard-browser
<RawChid> Bij mij in vbox loopt ie steeds vast
<JanC> RawChid: unity/compiz die vastlopen mogelijk?
<JanC> of is het vbox zelf die vastloopt?
<MonkeyDust> testdrive : de iso zit nog in de cache, waar vind ik die dan?
<JanC> ~/.cache/testdrive of zo denk ik
<MonkeyDust> idd, ik vond het net met locate
<RawChid> JanC, nee, de image zelf loopt vast bij het begin vd installatie
<RawChid> Ik weet niet of dan al Unity wordt gebruikt...
<MonkeyDust> ja, qemu start op, maar blijft toch hangen in de 4 puntjes
<MonkeyDust> zzzzz
<MonkeyDust> RawChid: in welk scherm blijft het bij jou hangen?
<RawChid> Eerste keer in dat scherm waar ik kon aanvinken "updates downloaden tijdens installatie"
<RawChid> Toen had ik de installatie afgebroken
<RawChid> En toen ik weer op "nu installeren" oid op het bureablad klikte, liep ie weer vast
<MonkeyDust> dat is toch al beter dan hier
<RawChid> Heb je em wel vandaag weer ge synced? (weet niet of dat uitmaakt)
<MonkeyDust> kan ik eens proberen
<JanC> de "daily" kan altijd stuk zijn natuurlijk...
<RawChid> mja
<RawChid> Probeer het morgen wel nog een keer :P
<MonkeyDust> test met een andere iso...
<MonkeyDust> ah, kwm support is disabled
<MonkeyDust> v
<MonkeyDust> cpu does not support hardware virtualization :(
<perre`> 'loowkes
<perre`> wat is de makkelijkste mailserver om op te zetten in ubuntu server ?
<perre`> kwestie configuratie dan
<perre`> 't is voor mail te versturen via een lokale webshop & php mail
<perre`> enkel da laatste weet ik nie zeker
<JanC> perre`: de "default mailserver" is postfix, en voor wat je nodig hebt kan je gewoon één v/d DebConf presets gebruiken
<perre`> ik heb sendmail meende ik
<perre`>  ff nazien
<perre`> postfix dus ook
<perre`> 'k snap nie zozeer waar ik kan instellen
<perre`> dunno zelfs wat de hostname is
<perre`> 127.0.0.1 / mijn ip / mijn dns adres
<perre`> 'k heb ook ergens een vermoeden dat ik een login + pass moet opgeven of moet ik eerst bijvoorbeeld mijn loginaccount koppelen ergens ?
<JanC> perre`: waarom zou je login+pass nodig hebben om mail te versturen vanaf het locale systeem?
<perre`> geen flauw gedacht eigenlijk
<perre`> alles werkt behalve de mail
<perre`> mail is zo'n dik vet ? in m'n hoofd
<JanC> welke optie heb je gekozen uit de debconf-opties voor postfix ?
<perre`> euhm... ?
<perre`> das ff tsjing tsjang tsjong op't moment
<perre`> ( chinees )
<JanC> je kan met dpkg-reconfigure de configuratie opnieuw doen  ☺
<perre`> zal da strak es doen
<perre`> 'k heb ff iet lomp opgemerkt
<perre`> als root veronderstel ik ?
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis zijn er 3 of 4 opties: ongeconfigureerd, enkel locale mail, internet server, en nog iets dacht ik
<JanC> ja, met sudo
<perre`> ja klopt
<perre`> internetsite
<perre`> internetsite met smarthost
<perre`> satellietsysteem
<perre`> enkel lokaal
<JanC> internetsite zou goed moeten zijn om mail te kunnen sturen
<perre`> ie was ff keihard bezig met bij te werken
<perre`>  ff opnieuw een poging ondernemen
<perre`> kan het zijn dat ik problemen heb met m'n hostnaam / namen ?
<perre`> pc staat op telenet.be te draaien
<perre`> maar 'k heb een dyndns account dat linkt naar m'n ip
<perre`> of heeft dat er niks mee te maken ?
<perre`>  kan ik ergens de mailpoorten aanpassen ?
<perre`> fin... 't is in orde me dunkt
<perre`>  net een mail ontvangen van de webshop
<perre`> die reconfig deed het hem denk ik
<perre`> alvast bedankt
<jvb> Wanneer komt nu Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<CasW> 28 april
<jvb> ok
<CasW> 14 april komt beta 2
<jvb> das nog lang
<CasW> Ja, helaas
<Jhinta> gooie avond alle
<CasW> Avond
<Jhinta> weet iemand een site zoals linux cross rev ( file -> whare called used enzo)
<Jhinta> arm based trouwens
<JanC> Jhinta: het is niet echt duidelijk wat je bedoelt IMO  ;)
<studyurnme> google "linux cross reference arm based" ?
<Jhinta> nou nmijn probleem is betreft kernel source , ben aan ket kijken hoe en waar mmcblk of wel mmc geladen word
<Jhinta> yep
<Jhinta> ik porbeer ubuntu te booten op me telly maar root kan dev niet vinden omdat tie na cmdline gemount word , als ik hem daar voor heb is heel me probleem opgelost
<Jhinta> en met zo een site weet alleen niet hoe dat precies heet maar dan kan je dus alles op zoeken wat aar gebruikt word
<JanC> eh
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "na cmdline mounten" ?
<JanC> normaal wordt een driver automatisch geladen van zodra de kernel een apparaat ziet
<JanC> uiteraard moeten modules wel in de initrd zitten als je ze nodig hebt voor "/" gemount is
<Jhinta> driver zijn gebouwt in de kernel , tevens kan ik voor het bouwen van de kernel de kernel command line op geven zoals root=/dev/**
<Jhinta> van wat ik zie , voor cmd nand word gemount --> cmd wilt booten van sd maar die is niet gebout --> panic --> sd word gemount --> reboot
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> wat is "cmd nand" ?
<Jhinta> nand als in chip flash ram rom
<Jhinta> rom fan de telly ,, waar me android op staat
<Jhinta> cmd = command
<JanC> eh, hoe kan je nu een commando mounten?
<Jhinta> gewoon mount
<JanC> ???
<Jhinta> ik volg je even niet -->
<Jhinta> bij een kernel kan je een kernel command op geven
<Jhinta> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=kernel+command&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<JanC> bedoel je de kernel parameters?
<Jhinta> jij doet dat in grub , ik doet dat in de kernel zelf
<Jhinta> uuu heel die regel dat is kernel command line
<Jhinta> dat heet kernel command line
<JanC> maar wat je opgeeft zijn parameters, geen commando's  ;)
<JanC> het commando is de kernel zelf
<Jhinta> nou oke het zijn losse parameters en bij elkaar is het een kernel command line wat is het verschil dan
<JanC> anyway, het lijkt me dat er een bug zit in je initrd ?
<Jhinta> verklaar je nader
<Jhinta> dus dat zou betekenen dat initrd me sd mount?
<JanC> zitten die mmc-drivers in je kernel of zijn het modules?
<Jhinta> in
<Jhinta> na de panic zie ik dat hij ook echt gemount is en zelf 3 parties heeft
<JanC> hm, en ben je zeker dat je root= parameter klopt?
<Jhinta> in android is het /dev/block/mmcblk1p2 ik heb /dev/block/* en /dev/mmcblk* gebrobeer
<Jhinta> d
<Jhinta> * natuurlijk voor meerde optie vrijwel allemaal
<JanC> als je die kan zien na de panic kan je toch zien wat de device naam is?
<Jhinta> dat is het nou , gaat te snel
<JanC> <Jhinta> na de panic zie ik dat hij ook echt gemount is en zelf 3 parties heeft
<JanC> hoe zie je dat dan?
<JanC> device naam in Android zegt niks over device naam in Ubuntu overigens
<Jhinta> goed kijken , new sdcard host bla bla , p1 p2 p3 p stat voor partitie
<JanC> je ziet geen volledige devicenamen?
<Jhinta> dat kan maar ubuntu is nog geen eens geboot
<JanC> je zou eens kunnen kijken waar Ubuntu die normaal mount
<Jhinta> dat zou niet veel uit moeten maken want me kerel is het zelfde als me android enkel staat framebuffer console aan
<Jhinta> en ubuntu is geen eens aan geraakt
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> je probeert Ubuntu te booten met een Android kernel?
<Jhinta> uu ja
<JanC> Android kernel is geen standaard linux kernel hé
<Jhinta> weet ik
<Jhinta> zal je is een link geven
<JanC> en de bijhorende initrd zal ook wel totaal anders zijn?
<Jhinta> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=815855
<Jhinta> eniste wat we veranderen os framebuffer console , en we geven aan waar root is en we vooren init uit
<Jhinta> maar initrd kan een oplossing zijn ,
<flower> hmm hoe kun je het grub menu laten zien? Shift? wanneer precies?
<Jhinta> janc heb je een site of info waar ik een intrd kan maken
<JanC> flower: gewoon shift ingedrukt houden tijdens het booten
<flower> JanC: computer aan en dan direct shift?
<flower> #
<flower>     *
<flower> #
<flower> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<flower> staat bij mij een hekje voor (grub2)
<JanC> flower: shift moet ingedrukt zijn op het moment dat GRUB gestart wordt, en dat is net nadat de BIOS klaar is met wat het ook doet, dus als je Shift indrukt nadat de machine aan gaat en ingedrukt houdt tot grub start, dan is dat okee
<flower> JanC: ok
<JanC> als je ongeveer weet hoe lang de BIOS bezig is kan je ook later dan "direct" indrukken  ;)
<leoquant> het workshopkanaal van ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is nu #ubuntu-nl-klas geworden. (Dat was #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas) van harte welkom
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-12
<makesabe> hallo, ik heb een probleem met mijn internetverbinding bij ubuntu 10.1 wat kan ik checken om te kijken hoe ik het kan herstellen?
<makesabe> een pc ernaast zit op hetzelfde modem en heeft wel internet dus er is wel verbinding
<mvn071> ook als je de stekker van die pc overprikt?
<mvn071> stekker => netwerk
<mvn071> makesabe, above
<makesabe> ja dat kan ik ook nog proberen, maar ik had altijd een icoontje in de grijze bovenbalk waarop in netwerk inschakelen kon aanklikken.
<makesabe> Dat is er nu niet meer, hoe krijg ik dat terug?
<JanC> makesabe: draadloos of bedraad?
<makesabe> bedraad
<makesabe> de pc waarmee ik nu werk zit ook met draad op dezelfde modem en heeft wel verbinding
<JanC> zoals mvn071 al suggereerde, probeer eens met de draad van de werkende PC, om zeker te zijn dat het niet een probleem met de kabel is?
<JanC> trek ook alle draden tussen PC's en de router eens uit aan beide kanten, en dan terugsteken
<JanC> slecht contact of kapotte kabel zijn zo makkelijk te detecteren
<makesa> Geen internetverbinding terwijl de kabel het wel doen wat kan ik nog checken in ubuntu 10.1?
<makesa> hoe kom ik bij de network manager in the notification area? want daar zou ik kunnen kiezen voor netwerk aanzetten
<JanC> makesa: probeer eens 'nm-applet' te starten (Alt+F2, dan "nm-applet" tikken, dan uitvoeren)
<makesa> klopt het dat het venstertje weer verdwijnt zodra ik op uitvoeren klik?
<JanC> ja
<makesa> oke, en wat nu?
<JanC> als je geen applet ziet verschijnenen dan lijkt her op dat NetworkManager niet draait of zo
<JanC> makesa: dmesg en /var/log/daemon.log kunnen nuttige info bevatten
<makesa> ja dat zou best kunnen omdat ik het icoontje in de bovenbalk ook niet kan vinden.
<MonkeyDust> makesa: is je ubuntu in het nl of in het eng?
<makesa> monkeydust in het nederlands
<makesa> JanC moet ik dat in een terminal typen?
<JanC> 'dmesg' kan je in een terminal tikken
<JanC> maar de uitvoer van dmesg wordt ook in /var/log/* gelogd
<MonkeyDust> klik bovenaan op Systeem > Voorkeuren > Opstartp
<MonkeyDust> klik bovenaan op Systeem > Voorkeuren > Opstartprogramma's
<makesa> Janc oeps dan komt er een hele reeks tekst
<MonkeyDust> makesa: daar moet ergens Network Manager bij staan
<MonkeyDust> is dat aangevinkt?
<JanC> makesa: "dmesg > dmesg.txt" zonder de aanhalingstekens, dan kan je nadien die tekst openen in Gedit of zo
<JanC> MonkeyDust: als nm-applet manueel starten niet helpt dan zal automatisch starten ook niet helpen?
<MonkeyDust> JanC: het is om het icoontje te laten verschijnen in de werkbalk
<JanC> MonkeyDust: ik vroeg al om het manueel te proberen starten en dat hielp niet...
<JanC> "nm-applet"
<JanC> makesa: als je het tekstbestand dat je krijgt na het commando hierboven met een USB-stick kan overzetten naar de andere PC zou je het ook op paste.ubuntu.com kunnen plakken, dan kunnen wij het eens nakijken
<makesa> het staat wel aangevinkt de netwerkbeheerder. JanC en MonkeyDust
<JanC> eventueel ook /var/log/daemon.log daar plakken
<JanC> als je eerst zelf wil kijken, zoek naar foutmeldingen ivm netwerk devices, networkmanger, etc.
<makesa> dat met txt moet ik dat in de terminal schrijven?
<JanC> ja
<JanC> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<JanC> de ">" stuurt de lange reeks tekst die je zag naar het tekstbestand dmesg.txt
<JanC> dat is wat makkelijker lezen dan terwijl het voorbijscrolt  ;)
<makesa> dan gebeurt zichtbaar niets klopt dat
<makesa> waar is het text bestand dan te vinden?
<JanC> als je in de map kijkt waar je dat uitvoerde zou er een bestand dmesg.txt moeten zijn
<JanC> waarschijnlijk in je persoonlijke map dus
<makesa> ja gevonden
<makesa> ik heb geen usb stickje is er iets waar ik specifiek naar moet kijken?
<JanC> alles wat met "net", "network", "NetworkManager", "network-manager", e.d. te maken heeft
<JanC> vooral als er een foutmelding bij staat uiteraard
<JanC> maar het is bijvoorbeeld ook nuttig om te weten of er überhaupt een network device gevonden wordt
<makesa> ik heb gezocht op network en vind: operation="profile_load"pdi=526 name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action"
<makesa> en nog een keer zo'n regel maar dan met operation="profile_replace" pid=599 en dan hetzelfde als boven
<makesa> een paar regels daarboven staat: lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<JanC> makesa: die AppArmor profielen zijn normaal niet belangrijk, en 'lp' is de driver voor de parallelle poort (die je vermoedelijk niet meer hebt)
<makesa> verder staat er dus geen network in
<JanC> makesa: heb je geen enkel USB disk of diskette of wat dan ook waarmee je die bestanden kan overzetten?
<JanC> makesa: en "ethernet" ?
<makesa> Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<makesa> ik kan kijken of het wil via mijn camera met sd kaart
<makesa> nee, kan geen snoertje vinden...JanC
<JanC> makesa: heb je al in /var/log/daemon.log gekeken?
<JanC> als NetworkManager niet kan starten zou daar iets moeten staan daarover
<makesa> hoe kan ik in daarin kijken? met de terminal?
<JanC> er is een programma om logbestanden te bekijken in het Systeem --> Beheer menu ergens
<makesa> ja ik heb het al en dan zoeken naar networkmanager?
<makesa> is "init!" iets wat niet goed is?
<makesa> Gisteren deed internet het nog wel klopt het dat ik dat hier kan terugzien?
<makesa> om 18:50 uur gisteren staat er: NetworkManager: <WARN> default_adaptor_cb(): bluez error getting default adaptor: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<makesa> volgens mij heb ik het niet goed overgenomen een nieuwe poging
<makesa> NetworkManager:<WARN> check_one_route(): (eth0) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess#012
<MonkeyDust> makesa: typ eens sudo apt-cache policy bluez
<makesa> er staat geïnstalleerd: 4.60-0ubuntu8
<makesa> Kandidaat: 4.60-0ubuntu8 Versietabel: *** 4.60-0ubuntu8 0 500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<MonkeyDust> ' 'bluez error '
<makesa> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<MonkeyDust> makesa: ben je hier iets mee? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9330653
<makesa> ik zal het eens proberen uit te zetten, ik gebruik volgens mij nooit bluetooth
<makesa> toch begrijp ik niet waarom ik hierdoor geen internetverbinding meer heb.
<MonkeyDust> de windows truuk: pc opnieuw starten
<makesa> ja dat heb ik al gedaan via herstarten of moet hij echt helemaal uit en dan weer aan?
<makesa> nee hoor nog stees geen verbinding
<makesa> Wat kan er gebeurd zijn waardoor het besturingssysteem de internetverbinding blokkeert? #geeninternet
<JanC> makesa: wat geeft "sudo ethtool eth0" als je dat uitvoort in een terminal (zonder de aanhalingstekens uiteraard)
<JanC> vb. wat staat er na "Link detected:" ?
* JanC changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython | alle cursussen vanaf nu in  #ubuntu-nl-klas ipv #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas !!
<makesa> JanC er komt sudo: ethtool: command not found te staan in de terminal
<JanC> makesa: ow, vervelend  ☺
<JanC> makesa: ip link show eth0
<makesa> dan staat er: 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 1000 link/ether 00:22:68:57:ce:9b brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<JanC> makesa: nmcli nm status
<makesa> nmcli: command not found
<JanC> pfff
<JanC> waarom zijn nuttige tools niet standaard geïnstalleerd?  :-(
<mvn071> ifconfig verteld je ook veel, en is er altijd :)
<mvn071> ifconfig eth0 up
<JanC> ifconfig is deprecated en had al lang verwijderd moeten zijn  ;)
<mvn071> dhclient eth0
<mvn071> zou moeten... :)
<JanC> ja, dan was er plaats voor andere dingen...
<JanC> anyway, daarmee vind je niet wat er fout gaat
<mvn071> state DOWN --> nic heeft geen link
<mvn071> heeft dus geen connectie,  of is down by config
<mvn071> makesa, does eens sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<JanC> of er echt geen fysieke link is wilde ik dus zien met ethtool  ;)
<mvn071> agree: evt ook sudo mii-tool eth0
<JanC> mii-tool werkt enkel met netwerkkaarten die MII ondersteunen vermoedelijk, en ik vraag me af of het standaard geïnstalleerd is?
<mvn071> op mijn maniche wel... default verse install
<JanC> ah, misschien is dat dan een optie idd.
<mvn071> er zijn meerdere wegen naar een werkende ping
<JanC> oudere netwerkkaarten ondersteunen vaak wel geen MII
<mvn071> nieuwer netwerk kaarten zitten soms niet in de kernel... :)
<JanC> misschien wel > 10 jaar oud, duno  ;)
<mvn071> dat is wel heel oud... :)
<JanC> hm, ik heb er eentje van 11 jaar oud, en die heeft het alleszins niet
<JanC> vanaf wanneer dan wel, geen idee
<mvn071> ik ga er eens van tussen tot laters
<makesa> duurt het even voor er iets staat in de terminal of heb ik iets niet goed gedaan?
<makesa> nee er gebeurt niets bij sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Wobbo> Wat is sneller en gevaarlijker met SATA:  spanning  of striping.
<OerHeks> striping.
<OerHeks> maar spanning is ook een risico, doch striping is sneller.
<Wobbo> striping is sneller, maar net zo gevaarlijk met spanning. Als je 3 of meer hardeschijven hebt rijn er beteren instellingen.
<MonkeyDust> vbox: in Manage Groups & Users staat de GID op 123 en ik kan dit niet blijvend veranderen naar 1001, springt telkens terug op 123, hints & tips aub?
<OerHeks> spanning en striping doe je met 2 drives. meer drives is raid beter idd.
<RawChid> raid 5?
<Wobbo> is toch kopie
<Wobbo> backup
<JanC> """PyGTK is dead, long live PyGI! Using gobject-introspection in Python - Martin Pitt""" --> binnen een half uurtje in #ubuntu-classroom
<RawChid> \o/
<viezerd> raid is geen backup !!
<lord4163> hallo
<CasW> Hallo
<lord4163> ik heb een probleempje op natty
<CasW> Vertel?
<lord4163> als ik het venster vergroot staat hij vaak vast
<CasW> 'Staat hij vast', bedoel je misschien 'loopt hij vast'? ;)
<lord4163> jaa hij freezed en je kan dan niets meer
<CasW> Dat lijkt me niet iets wat wij zo op kunnen lossen, het lijkt me een bug. Het kan geen kwaad als je het even 'report' bij de Ubuntu-makers
<OerHeks> je kan ook #Ubuntu+1 joinen voor natty issues, wel engels.
<lord4163> oké
<sgs1990> weet iemand of dit één processor is of een duo processor????   Intel® ATOM_2 N550 (1.5GHz/667 MHz FSB
<CasW> een
<sgs1990> shit
<CasW> Trouwen,s ATOM_2?
<CasW> *trouwens,
<sgs1990> jah dat staat bij de beschrijving
<CasW> Waar dat?
<sgs1990> http://www.dell.com/nl/p/inspiron-duo/pd?refid=inspiron-duo&s=dhs&cid=41292&cs=nldhs1&ST=dell%20duo&dgc=ST&lid=1069596&acd=1242212130420565
<sgs1990> dat is de website vaan de notebook
<CasW> Oké, ik heb hem even opgezocht, het is toch een dual-core
<sgs1990> oke bedankt voor de hulp
<CasW> Geen dank
<sgs1990> ik las het zonet zelf bij het ontwerp tapblad,, al 2 dagen zoeken op internet terwijl het gewoon op de website staat
<sgs1990> dom
<CasW> Ach ja, Google is your friend, gewoon zoeken naar die Atom n550 werkt ook
<vince> Hallo
<CasW> Hallo
<vince> Klopt het dat in de server editie van ubuntu 11.04 ( beta) geen messages log meer is?!
<vince> ben een firewall aan het het testen die in mei mijn ubuntu 10.04 moet gaan vervangen maar heb geen daemon.log of messages :S
<vince> klopt het dat in ubuntu 11.04 geen messages of daemon.log zit?
<Rimo> hallo
<CasW> Hoi
<Rimo> nog leuk nieuws over 11.04?
<Rimo> of nog steeds bij het vertrouwde 10.10? ;-)
<CasW> Nog steeds bij de good old 10.10
<Rimo> ook 11.04 nog niet aan het testen?
<Rimo> hoe staat het er eigenlijk voor met het verhaal dat 11.04 als default geen Unity zou krijgen?
<OerHeks> daar kwam je zelf toch mee RImo ?
<Rimo> ja inderdaad,maar vroeg me af of andere er nog meer over hebben gehoord of gelezen
<OerHeks> ik denk dat unity gewoon doorgaat.
<jelmer> Rimo: ik heb nergens gehoord over dat Unity niet langer de default zou zijn
<jelmer> het is wel de bedoeling dat "classic" GNOME 2 nog standaard beschikbaar is
<Rimo> zou jammer zijn,met 10.10 gebruik ik Macbuntu and I'm loving it,maar dat zou niet meer kunnen met Unity ben ik bang voor
<OerHeks> jelmer, Rimo refereert aan een stukje over een discussie over unity.
<OerHeks> volgens mij is daar geen beslissing in genomen.
<Rimo> we wachten het wel af
<Rimo> maar er schijnen nog wel aardig wat bugs in te zitten en de release datum komt er snel aan
<jelmer> Rimo: Dat zal nog wel werken, het enige verschil is dat je bij het inloggen de sessie moet aanpassen
<CasW> Of de standaardsessie aan moet passen, da's handiger
<Rimo> maar sowieso moet macbuntu aangepast worden worden voor 11.04
<OerHeks> macbuntu ? dat is toch een theme ?
<OerHeks> dan ben je afhankelijk van die ontwikkelaars.
<Rimo> kun je 11.04 dan zo aanpassen dat je standaard inlogt met Gnome ipv Unity?
<CasW> Ja, kan je nu toch ook?
<Rimo> heb ik eigenlijk nooit zo opgelet CasW
<CasW> Start -> systeem -> beheer -> aanmeldscherm
<CasW> (niet logisch)
<Rimo> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html
<Rimo> Start -> systeem -> beheer -> aanmeldscherm   dat kan ik dan in Unity wijzigen in de standaard ipv van Unity?
<CasW> Onderaan staat een ComboBox, daar staat (bij mij) Ubuntu desktop-editie, die moet je veranderen (in Gnome)
<Rimo> oké dan
<Rimo> en nu maar hopen dat straks MacBuntu ook aangepast gaat worden voor 11.04,dan ben ik weer helemaal blij
<hansw> hmm, weet iemand wanneer beta2 uitkomt?
<CasW> Donderdag
<hansw> ah, dan dit weekend maar even weer proberen
<CasW> Ja, ik ook
<JanC> waarom niet gewoon draaien op je PC ?  ;)
<CasW> ?
<hansw> omdat ik de laatste keer hele lelijke iconen kreeg met unity via ppa
<JanC> ik draai al weken/maanden natty  ;)
<CasW> Oh, Unity
<Rimo> en hoe bevalt het JanC?
<JanC> het bevalt gemixt  :P
<hansw> JanC, geen zin om zelf veel te sleutelen, dan was ik wel lfs ofzo gaan gebruiken :-)
<JanC> afgelopen weekend compiz die op één dag 3 GiB ging gebruiken bijvoorbeeld, en maar niet wilde crashen ;)
<JanC> voor een keer dat crash+restart nuttig geweest zou zijn
<hansw> hehe
<hansw> lijkt wel firefox
<JanC> firefox crasht over het algemeen ook nauwelijks
<JanC> de flash plugin daarentegen...  :-/
<hansw> moet zeggen dat ik daar hier geen last van heb
<CasW> YouTube draait hier niet goed meer
<CasW> Nu kijk ik nooit YouTube, dus is dat niet zo'n groot probleem
<JanC> ik heb ook nauwelijks last van flash crashes, omdat ik maar zelden flash applets toelaat  ;)
<JanC> 99% daarvan is immers rotzooi
<hansw> JanC, de cookie dir heeft hier een chmod 000 gehad ;-)
<hansw> dat scheelt ook enorm veel
<hansw> ro maken kan natuurlijk ook
<hansw> en dan heb ik het over de flash cookie dir
<hansw> ben wel benieuwd of unity gaat draaien hier, en hoe snel het zal zijn
<JanC> de flash cookie dir kan je ook gewoon in flash zelf uitzetten
<CasW> Ik ben bang dat ik gewoon Gnome zal blijven gebruiken
<hansw> JanC, ik vertrouw closed source daar niet mee
<JanC> hansw: je kan altijd een "watchdog cron job" op die dir zetten ter controle  ;)
<hansw> ja, maar ik ben lui, dit werkt gewoon
<JanC> maar goed, als je nauwelijks flash gebruikt maakt het niet uit hoe je het doet
<hansw> kan ook een symbolic link maken naar /dev/null natuurlijk
<hansw> dan moet hij wel cookies accepteren en zie je wat meer
<hansw> http://www.nu.nl/werk-en-prive/2484533/hartaanval-regelmatig-overwerk.html <-- en dan onderzoeken ze ambtenaren, die werken helemaal niet :-)
<hansw> sorry voor de eventuele ambtenaren in dit kanaal :-)
<Aegir> Kan je in Ubuntu, Google chrome extenties installeren ?
<CasW> In Chrome? Lijkt me wel
<MrChrisDruif> Aegir: Als je Chrome of Chromium geïnstalleerd hebt wel
<hansw> Aegir, als je er chrome kunt draaien vermoedelijk wel
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Goed gedaan team :P
 * hansw zoekt het team
 * CasW is het team.
<Aegir> Chromium draaid goed.
<hansw> dank je casw voor je antwoorden :-)
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: Ik bedoelde "ons" ( MrChrisDruif, CasW, hansw ;))
 * hansw ziet zichzelf als overbodig voor het ubuntu team
 * CasW is het team.
<CasW> Tenminste, een deel ervan
<hansw> stel ik eens een vraag in #python-nl dan krijg ik niet eens antwoord van JanC :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Niet eens?
<hansw> nee
<CasW> Wat is de vraag?
<hansw> welke url parser ik het beste kan gebruiken in python, ik wil webinject vervangen als nagios/check_mk plugin
<hansw> er is een url object, maar ook een sgml object
<CasW> Hmm...
 * CasW weet het niet :(
<hansw> class....
 * hansw schopt casw uit het team :-)
<hansw> grapje
 * CasW is het team niet meer.
<hansw> komt er op neer dat ik een webpagina download en daar een string in op zoek
 * MrChrisDruif haalt CasW weer in het team :P
<hansw> kan het wel doen in perl of php of .....
<hansw> maar python lijkt me wel leuk
<CasW> Open de html als text, en doe dan html_string.index(requiredString)
<hansw> hmm, kijk, dat moet ik eens onderzoeken
<CasW> Dat is niet zo heel erg moeilijk :p
<RawChid> hansw dat heb ik laatst gedaan met Python
<hansw> CasW, in andere talen gaat dat wel, ik ben nog redelijk nieuw in python
<RawChid> urllib2 ofzo
<CasW> Ik ben ook nog redelijk nieuw in python, hoor
<hansw> kijk, dat zijn al 2 andere oplossingen dan ik las
<hansw> het lijkt wel unix :-)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<hansw> wellicht moet ik gewoon gaan coden en het ergens op pastebin zetten, dan laat ik 'het team' alles beoordelen :-)
<Aegir> Aegir <has quit>
<hansw> Aegir, je bent er nog :-)
<RawChid> lol
<hansw> RawChid, maar wat als ik nu wil posten en de output wil zien? :-)
<RawChid> Kun je lezen?
<hansw> dan een var declareren en daar de output in proppen?
<RawChid> response = urllib.urlopen()    zo uit mn hoofd
<hansw> nee, ik ben een aap
<RawChid> ff de API doc checken
<RawChid> Ik vind jou wel een slimme aap
<hansw> nah, overdag lees ik veel, in de avond ben ik lui :-)
<RawChid> Tussen die haakjes moet dan het http adres
<hansw> ja, dat begreep ik
<hansw> dank je
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-13
<jpjacobs> Hey
<jpjacobs> zeg, kan er iemand mij zeggen hoe ik in openoffice de standaard  komma als decimaal seperator vervang door .? als ik het vervang in de opties wilt ie het precies niet veranderen.
<Vancha> kun je niet gewoon met ctrl-f zoeken en dan op vervangen klikken waar nodig?
<jpjacobs> 't probleem is blijkbaar dat ie 1.25 vrevangt door 1/1/2025
<jpjacobs> en da is godverdekke ambetant
<jpjacobs> en in de handleiding is't enige dat ze zeggen: zet een ' voor het cijfer om het te laten interpreteren als tekst, maar 't moet een CIJFER zijn!
<MrChrisDruif> Heeft dat niet met je locale instelling te maken jpjacobs?
<MrChrisDruif> I start wel ff LibreOffice op, is een vork van OpenOffice.org, maar werkt nog steeds grotendeels hetzelfde
<MrChrisDruif> In welke zit je te werken? Calc/Excel, Writer/Word, of nog iets anders?
<Vancha> ik heb hier ook openoffice, maar dan op windoze, zal ff de documentatie doorzoeken
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, het is toch een taal instelling :)
<MrChrisDruif> jpjacobs: Je moet naar taalondersteuning (of hoe het ook heet in het nederlands :P) en daar tekst tabblad nemen
<MrChrisDruif> Daar kan je cijfers, datums en valuta op een bepaalde manier laten weergeven...volgens mij zou dat je probleem moeten oplossen
<MrChrisDruif> jpjacobs: ^
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, ik ben weer weg....ciao ciao
<jpjacobs> ga ik eens proberen, thx
<Solak> mogge
<sgs1990> weet er iemand of de ´Inspiron duo tablet pc laptop´ de webcam er van werkt onder ubuntu?
<sgs1990> hij heeft namelijk al geen dvd speler en zou wel een mega minpunt in de aanschaf zijn als de webcam het dan ook niet doet.
<Vancha> sgs1990, zou ik je hier naar kunnen doorverwijzen? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1628232.html
<Vancha> het als dat dezelfde tablet pc is, zou het daar in moeten staan, ik ben hem zelf ook aan het doorlezen
<sgs1990> hardstikke bedankt Vanacha,, hopelijk staat het hier in
<sgs1990> bedankt voor de moeite
<Vancha> niks te danken hoor :), ik kijk het nog even door.
<sgs1990> Vancha:  Dell ship some of their models with UBUNTU pre-installed, its likely they may offer this option for the duo...
<sgs1990> als Dell zelf ubuntu programmeert en levert dan zal de webcam het wel doen toch, ik denk dat dell hier zelf dan wel voor heeft gezorcht, lijkt mij
<Vancha> sgs1990, ik las wel dat sommige mensen problemen hebben gehad met het touchscreen, maar voor de rest zou het moeten werken.
<Vancha> even kijken of er ook meteen een fix bij stond dan :o
<sgs1990> niet in dat stukje tekst
<Vancha> ik weet niet of je geluid hebt, maar ik heb hier een youtube video van iemand die er ubuntu op gezet heeft
<sgs1990> ik moet weer naar de les, ben over een uurtje terug
<sgs1990> ik heb geluid jah
<Vancha> succes he :D
<sgs1990> dankjewel:P
<Vancha> ik ben hier dan ook nog wel ^^
<sgs1990> thanks voor de moeite en tot zo:P
<Vancha> niks te danken hoor, daarvoor ben ik hier :D
<Solak> op welke dag komt 11.04 ook alweer uit?
 * Solak kijkt er erg naar uit :) hopelijk zijn dan de video-problemen opgelost...
<Vancha> 28 april
<Vancha> Ik ben even pauze vieren
<MonkeyDust> je bent vieren, of je gaat vieren?
<Vancha> terug
<Vancha> ik WAS AAN het vieren, of ik GING vieren :p
 * FlipStonE toch wat de indruk dat de 11.04 met unity en een ATI kaart toch niet meer zo soepel loopt als in de 10.10 met gnome...
 * MonkeyDust houdt niet van Unity
<MonkeyDust> !koffie
<Vancha> !bier
<Vancha> verkeerde channel :P
<RawChid> Weet iemand zo hoe ik Nederlandse spellingscontrole in gedit doe?
<RawChid> Oh, heb het al
<RawChid> Lijkt er op dat alleen de eerste X woorden rood onderstreept worden
<MonkeyDust> graag gedaan, RawChid ;)
<RawChid> Echt, als jij er niet was MonkeyDust :)
<Wobbo> Ik moet de nieuwe 11.04 beta gebruiken omdat mijn nieuwe ATI niet werkt. Is het een mogelijke error in de BIOS voorkomen door ubuntu via rait?
<Wobbo> Ik heb nu nieuwe harde schijven gekocht en geven dezelfde... 11.04 blijft prima werken tot dat ATI is geinstalleerd...
<Wobbo> Op windows blijft werken en geeft geen bios probleem.
<Wobbo> Ik moest eerst 10.10 installeren daarna update naar 11.04. Direct 11.04 installeren (usb of cd m5 klopt) werkt niet.
<MrChrisDruif> Beta 1 of 2?
<Wobbo> 2 is er nog niet?
<Wobbo> ik heb beta1
<MrChrisDruif> Ik hoorde inderdaad over dat er nog wat problemen waren met beta 2 gisteren, vandaar dat ik het vroeg
<MrChrisDruif> En 10.10 werkt niet?
<Solak> Vancha: ah, dank... hmm, nog 2 weken wachten dus :/ of upgraden naar beta, maar ik weet niet hoe die draait...
<MrChrisDruif> 15 dagen Solak
<Vancha> ga je hem meteen gebruiken :S
<Wobbo> Ik heb ATI 6950 is iets te nieuw voor 10.10
<Vancha> lijkt me nog niet echt stabiel genoeg zo meteen na de release :o
<Wobbo> Het werkt wel zonder ATI install maar dan blijft die onder de 1024 resolutie.
<MrChrisDruif> Weird
<Wobbo> En op een breedbeeld is vierkant instelling na een uur (voor me welk) vervelend...
<MrChrisDruif> Wobbo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27962/installing-drivers-for-an-ati-6950
<Wobbo> Maar na het opnieuw opstarten verteld mijn BIOS een error...
<Wobbo> Tja, ik zit al in de 11.04. Alles werkt behalve als ik de computer restart dan krijg ik een error bij de bios. Toch doorgaan werkt 11.04 wel.
<Wobbo> Uiteindelijk vind ik het raar dat uiteindelijk bios een error melding heeft, daar de ubuntu opnieuw op te starten. Dit kan simpelweg doordat het een beta is?
<DooitzedeJong> Weet iemand van jullie iets over http verkeer vanaf thuis via een vps openbaar maken?
<leoquant> FOAD,?
<anarkii> foad?
<marinus> wie weet hoe je een map kan versleutelen dat een ander er niet bij kunt. heb het geprobeerd. maar lukt niet
<viezerd> check truecrypt
<marinus> gedaan. maar vind het redelijk ingewikkeld. die maakt een soort van schijf
<marinus> pgp versleuteling??
<trijntje_natty> marinus, als je een map gewoon inpakt kan je die als bestand versleutelen
<marinus> trijntje, je bedoelt zoiets als zip?
<trijntje_natty> ja
<marinus> weet jij misschien een progamaatje
<marinus> of zit het gewoon in het software pakket
<trijntje_natty> met seahorse-plugins kan je met rechter-muisknop bestanden versleutelen
<MonkeyDust> zit in de repo's
<marinus> seahorse plugins, ga op zoek thx
<trijntje_natty> succes er mee!
<marinus> mmm het staat geinstalleerd zie ik maar hoe.???
<RawChid> 20:03:58 < trijntje_natty> met seahorse-plugins kan je met rechter-muisknop bestanden versleutelen
<RawChid> Met rechter-muisknop kun je in-/uitpakken
<RawChid> +ook
<lucyboy> is er iemand die dit leest?
<lucyboy> ik wil op mijn packard bell laptopje naast windows 7 ubuntu netbook editie plaatsen
<lucyboy> via usb, maar hij loopt telkens vast tijdens de installatie (doet niets meer). Iemand tips?
<CasW> Hoe heb je de USB gemaakt?
<lucyboy> zoals uitgelegd op http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download : via het universal usb installer
<CasW> En welke USB?
<lucyboy> ik kan wel ubuntu uittesten, dus de usb lijkt wel te werken. Af en toe hapert de try-out versie, maar na even wachten komt het terug goed.
<CasW> (Wat voor stick)
<lucyboy> Verbatim stick, 4gb (gratis gekregen)
<CasW> En welk packard bell laptopje?
<lucyboy> PACKARD BELL DOT S-250BE
<lucyboy> Na aanvinken van "updates downloaden tijdens installatie" en "deze software van derden installeren" gebeurt er niets meer. Ik kan nog wel de installatie afsluiten, en verder testen, maar dus niet installeren.
<CasW> Oké, ik zou even opnieuw proberen dat stickje klaar te maken (via die link die je stuurde) en als dat niet werkt de iso opnieuw downloaden
<CasW> Oh, altijd daar? Dan moet je je internetverbinding misschien testen, misschien dat 'ie daar problemen mee heeft
<CasW> Of gewoon 's proberen te installeren zonder die dingen aan te vinken
<lucyboy> ik kan op internet
<CasW> Dan nog zou ik deze dingen proberen
<lucyboy> zelfde probleem (installatie is trouwens in het Nederlands)
<lucyboy> welke opties heb ik nog :)
<CasW> Dan wat ik eerder zei, opnieuw downloaden en usb-stick klaarmaken
<lucyboy> die netbook versie is toch stabiel genoeg hé?
<CasW> Van 10.10?
<lucyboy> jup
<CasW> 'tuurlijk Is 'ie stabiel genoeg
<lucyboy> aight, even downloaden en opnieuw installeren. hopelijk deze keer meer geluk
<lucyboy> alvast bedankt voor je tijd
<CasW> Geen dank
<Ron__> Goedenavond allemaal.
<Ron__> Misschien kan iemand hier mij helpen met een probleem.
<CasW> Ik hoop het
<Ron__> Ik heb net ubuntu 10.10 geinstalleerd maar de wifi wil niet connecten.
<Ron__> Nu heb ik al even gegoogled maar ik kom er niet uit.
<CasW> Hij kan wel de beschikbare netwerken zien?
<Ron__> Yes
<CasW> Heb je de drivers geïnstalleerd?
<Ron__> Mijn interne kaartje wordt volgens de beschrijving out of the box ondersteund.
<Ron__> intel 4965AGN
<CasW> Oké, al geprobeerd met een niet-beveiligd netwerk verbinding te maken?
<Ron__> Nee.
<Ron__> Een collega had het over universe?
<leoquant> Ron__, bij stuurprogramma's staan geen drivers?
<leoquant> systeem: beheer: etc
<leoquant> heb je andere computers wireless?
<Ron__> Ik heb ubuntu naast Win7 geinstalleerd dus dat kan ik zo niet checken.
<Ron__> Mijn laptop en de macbook van m'n huisgenoot zijn wireless verbonden via een accespoint
<leoquant> via wpa2
<leoquant> ?
<Ron__> WPA
<leoquant> Ron__> Ik heb ubuntu naast Win7 geinstalleerd dus dat kan ik zo niet checken. snap ik  niet, jij CasW ?
<Ron__> Is een dual boot.
<Ron__> ik ben nu in win7 geboot.
<leoquant> CasW, heeft het zin om ubuntu op te starten?
<leoquant> systeem: beheer: hardware drivers?
<Ron__> Je wilt weten of daar iets staat en zo ja dan wat?
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ProblemenMetDraadlozeNetwerkkaartenOplossen
<leoquant> Ron__, dan moet ie aan een draadje...
<Ron__> Hmm ok.
<CasW> Ben ik weer
<leoquant> mooi CasW we zijn in problemen
<Ron__> Nu ben ik een uberLinuxnoob dus de volgende vraag is een beetje pijnlijk. Wanneer ik een draadje gebruik, heb ik dan de optie om updates uit te voeren?
<leoquant> ja
<Ron__> Ok.
<Ron__> Hmm nouja dan moet ik nog maar even aanklooien.
<Ron__> Bedankt voor de hulp iig.
<leoquant> kom terug bij verdere probl.
<Ron__> yes.
<Solak> Wobbo: 10.10 werkt hier ook niet goed, vaak start kde niet helemaal op (clipboard, en sommige apps zoals xchat en conky) en werken de logoff buttons niet (schijnt iets met intel gfx modules te zijn).
<Solak> Wobbo: erg lastig, maar verder zijn er wel behoorlijke voordelen t.o.v. 10.04 (LTS), bijvoorbeeld dat geluid nu weer werkt...
<CasW> 10.10 werkt hier juist geweldig
<CasW> Ik heb alleen de laatste tijd wat problemen met flash
<CasW> Ik zal het eens opnieuw installeren
<Wobbo> 10.10 is super voor ATI voor 5000,  tot NVIDIA 9000, Intel is super. ATI 6000 werkt pas bij 11.04.
<Wobbo> Niet echt koppend wat is zeg.
<Wobbo> kloppend
<Wobbo> Bij 11.04 werkt de ATI super, ik heb 3x 1920x1080. Rechtsom dus eigenlijk 1080x1920, uiteindelijk 3240x1920. Het werkt goed, zelf Word of Warcraft.
<Wobbo> Alleen nu zit er een probleem van de beta problemen... En mijn bios heeft nu een probleem na het gebruiken van de 11.04 beta1 maar dat is logisch.
<Wobbo> Ohja, ik kon 11.04 niet direct installeren, eerst 10.10, toen de "update-manager -d".
<Wobbo> Daarna pas Extra stuurprogramma's ATI.
 * Solak heeft een Asus X800, en daar is 11.04 blijkbaar wat minder blij mee.
<Solak> vraag me overigens af of dat niet ook ATI is...
<Wobbo> x800 is ATI
<Wobbo> Ik denk alleen dat die geen Extra stuurprogramma's nodig heeft.
<Wobbo> X800 is sinds 2005 ofzo?
<Wobbo> Ik snap alleen niet waarom ze gebruikte software verplaatsen voor bijvoorbeeld Rhythmbox. En veel meer voor de Ubuntu One.
<Wobbo> Ik vind dat One wel aanvallend aanwezig, windowerig aanval...
<alex--> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai alex--
<alex--> ubuntu server leer je veel van
<alex--> leer je met terminal om te gaan *
<alex--> (:
<MrChrisDruif> alex--: Kan ook met gewone desktop hoor ;)
<alex--> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Af en toe een uitstapje naar de terminal, altijd leuk
<alex--> maar daar heb je het niet nodig
<MrChrisDruif> Ow?
<MrChrisDruif> Soms wel makkelijk hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Een symlinkje maken bijv?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet niet hoe ik dat moet doen in de desktop op een GUI manier
<alex--> gewoon
<alex--> rechtermuisknop
<alex--> kopieëren
<alex--> ofzo
<alex--> idk
<alex--> oh nee wacht
<alex--> rechtermuisknop op bureaublad > nieuwe starter
<alex--> en alles invullen
<hansw> ln -s ~/Desktop/mijnicoontje /path/applicatie ?
<Cugel> ln is wat krachtiger dan wat muisklikken.
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zeg ik, ik weet niet hoe ik een symlink of hardlink moet maken via de GUI :P
<hansw> ik weet eigenlijk ook vrij weinig van gui stuff
<alex--> de gui daar draait het allemaal om
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, de GUI draait om de terminal
<Cugel> Ik heb zelfs handmatig 'startx' getyped ditmaal.
<flush> nog iemand online? D
<flush> ik heb een vraag over het mounten van een fat
<alex--> fat32
<alex--> ja?
<flush> ik word al geholpen in off topic ;)
<alex--> ok
<flush> Hoe verrander ik de eigennaar van een harde schijf?
<flush> of hoe verrander ik de recht daarvan, zelfs in gksudo nautlis werkt het niet..
<MrChrisDruif> gksudo nautilus werkt niet? <_<"
<flush> ja werkt wel, maar als ik daarmee probeer de recht van de schijf probeer te verranderen
<flush> lukt dat ook niet om ze te verranderen
<hoekje> goede nacht
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-14
<alex--> HOI
<erik0808> Hoi iedereen,.
<erik0808> Ik heb een vraag,. is er een commando,.. of een opdracht die ik kan uitvoeren vanaf live cd, om een windows paritie geheel te kopieren naar een andere schijf,. zodat deze ook weer kan booten?
<FlipSton3> oeps :-)
<K-4U> Een goeiemiddag allemaal. Ik heb een lastige situatie. Ik heb een windows installatie en een ubuntu installatie op dezelfde machine. Zowel op Windows als Ubuntu heb ik dezelfde mysql gegevens nodig. Hoe zorg ik ervoor dat deze synchroon blijven?
<RawChid> K-4U, dat is lastig
<K-4U> Ik was zelf aan het denken om een symlink te maken?
<RawChid> Dan zou je die data op een NTFS partitie zetten zodat beide OS-en erbij kunnnen?
<RawChid> Ik vermoed dat MySQL in Ubuntu een beetje moeilijk gaat doen over rechten dan
<K-4U> Op het moment staan de gegevens op de windows partitie. Daar zou ik gewoon aan moeten komen vanaf ubuntu
<RawChid> Ja, maar van dezelfde "data-dir" gebruik maken is een beetje gevaarlijk vind ik
<K-4U> ja, daarom kwam ik naar hier, om te vragen of daar een elegantere oplossing voor is
<RawChid> Wat het netst is, is om het te exporteren/importeren denk ik
<RawChid> Ik snap dat dat minder makkelijk werkt. Misschien kun je zoiets automatiseren
<K-4U> hmm
<K-4U> is het misschien mogelijk om 2 mysql servers te laten draaien onder ubuntu?
<RawChid> Vast wel
<K-4U> ohnee.. dat maakt nog niet uit.. dan zou je nog altijd dezelfde data dir hebben
<RawChid> eentje via APT, en eentje handmatig die op een andere poort luistert
<RawChid> Waarom wil je dit eigenlijk? Misschien is er nog wel een andere oplossing
<K-4U> nou, ik ontwikkel veel op windows, maar wil nu toch wat vaker ubuntu weer gaan gebruiken.. Maar wil toch gebruik kunnen maken van alle gegevens die ik op windows heb.. Zodat ik niet zoiets heb van: "Och shit, moet ik weer naar windows gaan booten om dat en dat ding te kopieren"
<RawChid> Je kunt in Windows alle gegevens exporteren
<RawChid> Als je dat met een scheduler dagelijks ofzo zou doen, dan kun je em altijd weer importeren op Ubuntu
<RawChid> Ik roep maar wat hoor
<Terminator> dropbox misschien een mogelijkheid?
<K-4U> Terminator: zou je dan niet hetzelfde doen met een symlink?
<Terminator> ow, kende symlink niet
<Terminator> :P
<K-4U> symbolic linking? :P
<K-4U> nja de vraag is of het kwaad kan als je dezelfde data-dir gebruikt bij mysql
<Terminator> mwa, vermoed alleen als je hem tegelijk van meerdere locaties benadert..
<K-4U> es even vragen in het mysql channel.. als ik daar door kom :S krijg steeds een melding dat ik ihet niet kon verzenden
<K-4U> ah, daar moet je je nick registreren :P
<K-4U> Hartstikke bedankt voor het meedenken in ieder geval! :)
<RawChid> K-4U: probeer het anders gewoon uit
<RawChid> Maar houdt er rekening mee dat het ooit mis kan gaan, dus zorg regelmatig voor backups
<RawChid> En inprincipe moet je ook backuppen met 'mysqldump' en niet door de data dir te kopieren
<K-4U> hehe, in mysql hadden me ze verkeerd begrepen.. ze dachten dat het 2 servers waren
<K-4U> oke.. nu moet ik 2 dingen uitzoeken. 1: automatisch mounten van mijn windows C schijf(en uitzoeken welke dat is) en 2: hoe ik een symlink aanmaak xD
<RawChid> FYI, in mijn backupscript staat: mysqldump --all-databases
<RawChid> Ik weet alleen de CLI manier
<K-4U> ik hou van cli :P
<K-4U> daarom zit ik ook in ubuntu ;)
<RawChid> Mooi
<RawChid> sudo fdisk -l
<K-4U> woei :D
<K-4U> hm.. geen namen erbij.. shit :P
<RawChid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<RawChid> Je kunt ook proberen de schijf ff tijdelijk te mounten om te kijken wat erop staat :P
<K-4U> duh :')
<RawChid> Maar meestal is de eerste NTFS partitie je C:
<K-4U> woops :|
<K-4U> das de boot record van m'n windows xD
<K-4U> uh.. unmounten.. :') omfg.. ik moet echt meer met ubuntu gaan werken
<K-4U> oke.. wat was het commando ookalweer om te unmounten? :P
<MonkeyDust> sudo umount
<RawChid> -a
<RawChid> :P
<K-4U> umount :P
<RawChid> mount u?
<K-4U> oh shit echt waar.. D: Begin NOOIT aan een 64 bits linux.. D:
<FlipSton3> waarom?
<K-4U> omdat van alles dus niet te installeren is...
<FlipSton3> ik weet niet wat je wil installeren, hier draait ie toch goed ze :-)
<K-4U> Adobe air
<K-4U> bijvoorbeeld :p
<FlipSton3> nja, draait die dan op 32 wel?
<K-4U> jep
<FlipSton3> ahzo... gebruik geen windows dingen meer :-)
<K-4U> adobe air wil ik voor tweetdeck ;)
 * FlipSton3 gaat weer wat met znc spelen...
<RawChid> Flash en linux gaat gewoon niet goed samen
<K-4U> dat.. is waar :P maar ik vind tweetdeck zo fijn.. :P
<MonkeyDust> ik kende het niet http://www.tweetdeck.com/desktop/
<K-4U> heel fijn programma :)
<MonkeyDust> maar ik heb geen fb, twitter, netlog en wat is er nog allemaal
<K-4U> tja :P
<RawChid> IRC
<RawChid> Ohnee, dat is niet hip
<FlipSton3> ziet er idd leuk uit, maar er zitten voor mij al genoeg proggies op linux om dat op te vangen :-)
<K-4U> welke bv?
<RawChid> Kun je niet gewoon een 32 bits app installeren op 64bits linux?
<K-4U> even zoeken zo
<RawChid> K-4U, ken je gwibber?
<K-4U> jawel
<K-4U> maar die heeft niet al die kolommen en alles mooi geordend
<RawChid> Dat is volgens mij zoiets (zelf werk ik niet met dat soort dingen)
<RawChid> Ah
<FlipStonE> K-4U: ik gebruik een balk in firefox voor mijn fb, en chat gebeurt allemaal via irc of empathy, meer heb ik niet nodig :-)
<FlipSton3> 'lo again :-) is er trouwens iemand die een shell hoster weet in nederland of belgie?
<FlipSton3> een goeie dan?
<FlipSton3> :-)
<MonkeyDust> een shell hoster?
<FlipSton3> jup
<FlipSton3> allee ja, een provider voor irc shell's... om bounce en eggdrop op te draaien...
<MonkeyDust> mij onbekend
<MonkeyDust> is dat zoiets? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_account
<FlipSton3> idd ja, heeft dat een andere naam bij jullie? :-)
<RawChid> FlipSton3: http://shellium.org/
<RawChid> Geen ervaring mee verder
<FlipSton3> RawChid, : even bekijken :-)
<MonkeyDust> FlipSton3: ik ben van .be
<Terminator> iemand een tip waarmee ik Project .mpp bestanden kan openen in Ubuntu?
<RawChid> http://www.google.com/search?q=free+shells
<MonkeyDust> .mpp ken ik ook al niet, dit is erg ;)
<RawChid> Projecten van een MS Office achtig product
<MonkeyDust> ah MS
<K-4U> M$ ja
<FlipSton3> MonkeyDust, ik ook van BE :-)
<MonkeyDust> niet erg dat ik dat niet ken ;)
<MonkeyDust> vermoedde ik al FlipSton3
<FlipSton3> RawChid, is wel een intressante oplossing... ga daar wel een accountje opstellen denk ik :-)
<RawChid> Ik heb welles met Gant project gewerkt Terminator, weet niet of die ook mpp aankan
<RawChid> Ik heb een vermoeden dat het lastig wordt Terminator
<Terminator> hmm
<Terminator> ik zal eens een poging wagen :P
<RawChid> Oke, laat maar weten wat je ervan vind FlipSton3, misschien hebben we er hier nog wat aan ;)
<FlipSton3> RawChid, okay... ik werk nu met binaryshell.com, ook niet slecht, maar ook niet steengoed... ik ga werken nu, tot later...
<Solak> g'middag
<CasW> G'day
<K-4U> Apr 14 13:37:45 Enterprise kernel: [ 6278.765485] type=1400 audit(1302781065.253:40): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/media/windows/wamp/bin/mysql/mysql5.0.45/data/mysql/plugin.frm" pid=12993 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=116 ouid=0
<K-4U> help!
<CasW> Wat was je aan het proberen te doen?
<K-4U> mijn mysql moet een symlink aanspreken als datamap
<K-4U> die overigens zit gemount via fstab en ntfs-3g
<CasW> Sorry, ik ben niet zo thuis in dat soort dingen, het enige wat ik kan bedenken is dat apparmor="DENIED", dat daar de fout zit
<MonkeyDust> K-4U: plak liever in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> dat is ordelijker
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/371503/
<K-4U> oke.. hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat mijn mysql user gewoon toegang heeft tot die map?
<CasW> Heeft hij de benodigde rechten voor die symlink én die map zelf?
<K-4U> dat weet ik niet, hoe kan ik dat precies opzoeken? ls -l op de symlink(de originele folder dus) geeft root:root terug
<K-4U> dus, kan het zijn dat mijn mysql user niet in de root groep zit?
<CasW> Ja, dat kan goed
<K-4U> hoe kan ik dat doen? :P
<CasW> In welke taal schrijf je nu? PHP?
<MonkeyDust> in de sudo users group zetten, even zien hoe dat ook weer moet
<K-4U> ik @ casw?
<RawChid> K-4U: dat was dus mijn vermoeden
<RawChid> 12:20:08 < RawChid> Ik vermoed dat MySQL in Ubuntu een beetje moeilijk gaat doen over rechten dan
<K-4U> RawChid: Hmja, idd :P Desalniettemin wil ik het toch graag proberen om te doen..
<RawChid> Ik denk dat de data dir op iets als ext moet staan
<RawChid> Of je moet de NTFS partitie mounten als user mysql, misschien kan dat
<RawChid> Het blijft iets engs
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/371510/
<K-4U> dat is mijn fstab regel
<RawChid> http://www.google.com/search?q=mount+ntfs+as+user+mysql
<MonkeyDust> K-4U: in /etc/sudoers/ kun je je username toevoegen => User privilege specification
<MonkeyDust> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<RawChid> Volgens mij is de eerste hit wel interessant voor je K-4U
<MonkeyDust> typ dezelfde regel, maar met je username ipv root
<K-4U1> wow.. wtf :S
<Wobbo_> Voorheen deed Nautilus ftp://.... open. Nu doet Chrome? Doet Chrome eraf gehaald, nu toet Firefox het... Ik wil gewoon Nautilus het weer doet? Maar ik kan nergens vinden waar ik dat kan instellen. Het gaat namelijk om "Hoofdmenu" - "Locaties"
<Wobbo_> Het leuk mij logisch dat het zit bij Standaardtoepassingen (gnome-default-applications-properties). Helaas dat is het niet.
<Vancha> haha, de buurman van een klasgenoot van mij heeft net 1 miljoen euro gewonnen in een loterij :)
<Vancha> foute channel :P
<JanC> Wobbo: was dat Chrome of Chromium?
<JanC> de Chrome packages van Google vind ik namelijk redelijk brak...
<Wobbo> JanC: google-chrome
<sprokkie> iemand verstand van usb poorten ?
<MonkeyDust> hangt ervan af wat je vraag is
<Fabian__> hallo
<JanC> 'lo
<Fabian__> Heeft hier iemand natty?
<JanC> ja
<Wobbo> Ik
 * jelmer ook
<Wobbo> 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<Fabian__> Ik had al een topic gemaakt op het forum maar misschien weet iemand het hier
<Fabian__> op 10.10 kon je een applet toevoegen voor speciale tekens.
<Fabian__> En omdat we in zweden wonen met een nederlands toetsenbord was dat heel handig
<Fabian__> maar nu kan je geen applets meer toevoegen in 11.04
<Fabian__> hoe kan ik dan de äö snel invoegen?
<Fabian__> en de å is onmogelijk op het toetsenbord
<Fabian__> weet iemand er iets op?
<JanC> Fabian__: heb je US toetsenbord ?
<JanC> of NL ?
<JanC> meeste Nederlanders hebben US...
<Fabian__> Ja gewoon US met dode toetsen
<Fabian__> nederlands dus :)
<JanC> US international with AltGr dead keys?
<JanC> nee, Nederlands toetsenbord is anders!
<Fabian__> http://www.commaat.nl/content/images/tips/NL/keyboard/keyboard.png
<Fabian__> azerty bedoel je?
<JanC> Fabian__: AltGr+z = å
<Fabian__> ik krijg dan dit æ
<Fabian__> ?
<JanC> dan heb je niet de toetsenbord-layout die ik hierboven gaf geconfigureerd
<Fabian__> USA Internationaal met dode toetsen
<JanC> eh, wacht, typo van mij
<Wobbo> Ik ga meestal naar een website met die ë, ä, etc erop, dan coppy.
<JanC> AltGr+w = å
<Fabian__> Ja maar erg omslagtig
<JanC> is sneller dan naar je muis moeten grijpen toch?
<Fabian__> Weet niet
<JanC> BTW: ik heb liever "AltGr dode toetsen" dan de oude "dode toetsen"-variant omdat de normale toetsen dan normaal blijven werken (maar dat terzijde)
<Fabian__> maar is het niet mogelijk om het applet weer te krijgen? Dit is trouwens de laptop van mijn ouders
<JanC> er is geen gnome-panel meer, dus ook geen gnome-panel applets
<Fabian__> unity-panel applets? :D
<Skald_9_> http://duena.telenet.be/ALT_toetsen_lijst.htm
<tantewillem> hey ik werk sinds kort met ubunt en het  bevalt me goed
<tantewillem> maar ik was porno aant downloaden
<JanC> die bestaan niet, maar je kan wel programma's integreren via AppMenu Indicators, QuickLists in de Launcher, Lenses in de Dash, ...
<tantewillem> en dan overzeeten voor men broer
<tantewillem> en  men balk ging wzg bij computer
<tantewillem> dus verkenner
<JanC> tantewillem: "wzg" ?
<tantewillem> weg
<tantewillem> hoe krijg ik die terug
<Skald_9_> wat is er weg ?
<tantewillem> het is ambetant om zo bestanden over te zetten
<tantewillem> de balk link
<tantewillem> s
<tantewillem> bij verkenner
<JanC> tantewillem: F9 of in het menu Beeld --> Zijpaneel ?
<JanC> bedoel je dat?
<tantewillem> dankje
<tantewillem> dankje het is terug
<JanC> Skald_9_: die Alt+nummer werkt overigens niet in Ubuntu
<tantewillem> zalig dat jullie een chat hebben echt goed voor beginnende ubuntu gebruikers
<tantewillem> maar ik heb nog een vraagje welke virusschaner  beste voor ubuntu
<JanC> er is natuurlijk wel niet 24/7 iemand hier tantewillem, maar als we er zijn proberen we te helpen  ☺
<Skald_9_> idd das dus jaren geleden dat ik dat nog gebruikt heb blijkbaar
<tantewillem> want ik wil met goed draaiende laptop niet verkloten
<JanC> Skald_9_: er is een alternatieve manier, met Unicode-codes ipv één of andere ouderwetse 8-bits Windows-tekenset  ;)
<Skald_9_> ik leer elke dag weer iets bij ;)
<tantewillem> ik ook ;)
<JanC> tantewillem: ik denk dat bijna niemand hier een virusscanner draait  ;)
<tantewillem> waarom niet
<Skald_9_> geen zorgen tantewillem
<tantewillem> ik had elke week wel een virus
<tantewillem> dus waarom in ubuntu niet
<JanC> en indien wel dan  is het op een mailserver of fileserver die ook door windows-gebruikers gebruikt wordt  :P
<tantewillem> ah dankje
<Skald_9_> je moet al veel van linux kennen om een virus binnen te halen :p
<tantewillem> ik ga verder porno downloaden
<JanC> tantewillem: voorlopig zijn er geen werkende virussen voor Ubuntu "in het wild"
<JanC> tantewillem: en van zodra er wel zijn zal er wel een standaard virusscanner komen
<JanC> op zich zitten er ook al bepaalde beveiligingen tegen virussen in Ubuntu (maar dat is nogal technisch om allemaal uit te leggen)
<Skald_9_> hoe werkt dat dan met die unicodes ? ik vond iets over ctrl shift u, maar dat werkt toch niet
<Skald_9_> dag OerHeks
<OerHeks> hoi Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> iemand ervaring met dos emu ?
<Skald_9_> en het instellen van het geluid ivm oude dos-games ?
 * OerHeks niet
<Skald_9_> geen fans van Al Lowe hier ?
<Skald_9_> leisure suit larry etc
<MonkeyDust> wie of wat is Al Lowe?
<MonkeyDust> ah spelletjes
<Skald_9_> jep
<Skald_9_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Lowe
<MonkeyDust> ben nooit een gamer geweest, DOOM II tot level 3, beter kon ik niet ;)
<Skald_9_> dit zijn een heel ander type games
<Philip_> een goedenmiddag
<Philip_> ik heb een vraagje
<Philip_> updatebeheer geeft al enige dagen een foutmelding over een update voor firefox
<Philip_> is dit een bekend probleem??
<MonkeyDust> xul?
<OerHeks> (xulrunner)
<Philip_> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-trunk/firefox-4.0-globalmenu_4.2~a1~hg20110410r67803+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<MonkeyDust> Philip_: gebruik liever dit om te plakken http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Philip_> dit is de foutmelding
<Philip_> ok, sorry ;-)
<MonkeyDust> ah, de daily build, die heb ik eraf gepleurd, maakte mijn hele systeem onstabiel
<MonkeyDust> de daily build is cutting edge en dus bijna per definitie onstabiel
<OerHeks> ja, ik had ook problemen met de daily. verwijderd, ff4 ook, en toen er weer opgezet.
<Philip_> hmm, ok
<OerHeks> nu heet firefox 4 geen minfield maar Nightly build 6.0 alpha 1
<MonkeyDust> alle PPA's eraf gewzierd, bzhalve die van Ubuntu Tweak zelf
 * OerHeks denkt: zou ik nu 6.0 hebben ??????
<MonkeyDust> ik nog niet, heb ook al nagekeken :)
<OerHeks> hmm ja 6.0a1
<Cugel> Dag heren.
<OerHeks> hoi Cugel
<MonkeyDust> 0.5.1, hier
<Philip_> maar hoe kan ik dit herstellen
<Philip_> (ben nog niet zo erg thuis in ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> de PPA verwijderen
<Philip_> en PPA staat voor???
<MonkeyDust> Personal Package Archive, dacht ik
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/firefox4_-xgtiqP7v.1302796971.png
<MonkeyDust> gebruik je Ubuntu Tweak?
<OerHeks> het is wel 4 versie 6
<OerHeks> je hebt toch mozilla-daily toegevoegd ? dat is je pps
<OerHeks> *pps
<OerHeks> duhh, ppa :-D
<MonkeyDust> Philip_: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Philip_> nee, ik gebruik niet ubuntu tweak
<MonkeyDust> doe dat maar, is een hele hulp
<Philip_> ahh, ok. ff kijken
<OerHeks> pas wel op, je kan je systeem goed dichttimmeren :-D
<MonkeyDust> yeah, als je de gdm login aanpast :P
<Philip_> zo, daar heb je wat aan! de daily PPA verwijderd
<Philip_> wel handig die ubuntu-tweak ;-)
<MonkeyDust> doe maar eens een clean van alles, Philip_
<Philip_> en nou nog een snelle pc.....  ;-)
<Philip_> maar bedankt voor de hulp
<Philip_> de foutmelding ben ik kwijt
<MonkeyDust> te onthouden: daily build PPA's zijn schadelijk
<Philip_> ok...
<Philip_> ok, ik ga weer, nog hartelijk bedankt!!!!!!
<Philip_> doei
<Skald_9_> die silverlight dingen zijn echt een probleem aan het worden; draaien meestal niet eens met moonlight
<JanC> met een recente moonlight moet het lukken, als er geen DRM bij komt kijken
<JanC> ?
<MonkeyDust> bij mij werkt moonlight ook niet
<Skald_9_> http://www.atv.be/item/campagne-erfgoedgemeenschap-doel-en-polder
<MonkeyDust> heb zowel chromium als FF geprobeerd
<MonkeyDust> jij ook van .be, Skald_9_ ?
<FelixB> hoi
<Skald_9_> spijtig genoeg nog altijd
<MonkeyDust> waarom spijtig?
<Skald_9_> de verfransing oa
<MonkeyDust> ben je van de regio BHV?
<Skald_9_> ja, maar heb er ook op m'n werk last van en da's in de provincie antwerpen
<MonkeyDust> als je van BHV bent, begrijp ik dat het gevoelig ligt
<Skald_9_> het is niet alleen in bhv een probleem
<MonkeyDust> ten noorden van brussel spreek ik geen frans meer
<Skald_9_> ik in broekzele ook niet
 * FelixB spreekt helemaal geen frans ..
<Skald_9_> zo hoort het FelixB  :)
<JanC> Skald_9_: ATV werkt hier gewoon in Moonlight?
<Skald_9_> misschien moet ik een nieuwere versie installeren dan
<JanC> ik zit op natty...
<JanC> maar heb je ook de codecs gedownload?
<Skald_9_> ff checken
<Skald_9_> had ik dus nog niet gedaan blijkbaar
<JanC> rechts klikken op die silverlight applet, daar kan je die ergens downloaden (ja, enkel closed source codecs beschikbaar...)
<Skald_9_> kan het niet installeren; niet compatibel
<FelixB> moet je het compatibel maken ;0
<FelixB> ;)
<Skald_9_> de geinstalleerde versie eerst verwijderen misschien ?
<Skald_9_> en nu werkt het wel :)
<FelixB> ok
<Skald_9_> niet echt de normale weg om iets in linux te installeren
<JanC> Skald_9_: blame Microsoft...
<Skald_9_> doe ik :)
<FelixB> always blame mickeysoft
<JanC> FelixB: nee, maar in dit geval wel
<FelixB> ok
<brecht> hallo
<brecht> ik heb een externe monitor aangesloten maar films zijn niet zichtbaar met movie player
<FelixB> heb je wel betaald ?
<JanC> sommige drivers kunnen maar op één scherm hardwareversnelling gebruiken
<brecht> ja dus scherm van laptop staat uit
<brecht> je kunt een extern monitor toch als hoofdmonitor laten fungeren
<brecht> en ik heb nog een kopie van het procesverbaal van de diefstal FelixB
<janjaap> hoi
<hansw> hmmm, en ook beta2 laat geen unity zien
<hansw> zou toch verwachten van wel, heb compiz ook op 10.10 draaien
<CasW> Op wat voor pc?
<hansw> eee 1501U
<hansw> nvidia kaartje erin
<CasW> Welk nCidia kaartje? Ik denk namelijk dat 'ie te traag is
<hansw> ik kan zelfs 1080p kijken in een venstertje met browsers en alles open
<CasW> Oké, en hij zegt niets dat het niet werkt?
<hansw> nee, zegt helemaal niets
<CasW> Probeer het 's los te installeren, unity
<hansw> overigens, gnome-3 pakt de kaart wel, start in extra grafische meuk op
<hansw> nee, ik wil vanaf usb testen
<CasW> Tsja, misschien ligt het daar dan aan, dat weet ik niet
<hansw> heb 3 actieve gebruikers, dan ga ik niet zomaar upgraden
<CasW> Dual-boot? Voor even?
<JanC> hansw: werkt closed nvidia driver al?
<hansw> kan, maar moet ik mijn partities aanpassen
<CasW> Of op een extern hard schijfje?
<hansw> JanC, geen idee
<JanC> ik weet niet hoe goed nouveau is op dat ding namelijk?
<hansw> CasW, die moet ik dus dan herpartitioneren :-)
<hansw> JanC, die is goed onder 10.10
<JanC> nu ja, als gnome shell werkt moet die toch al enige OpenGL doen...
<hansw> ja, is traag door het opstarten van een usb stick, maar daar kijk ik niet naar, wil alleen maar weten of het werkt
<hansw> het is trouwens wel brak dat je niet gewoon voor 1 gebruiker unity kunt testen, als ik dat in 10.10 erop gooi heeft iedereen er last van
<hansw> JanC, maar gnome zit in debian nog onder experimental, dus ik denk dat ik gewoon nog blijf hangen tot support voor 10.10 af loopt
<hansw> en dan eens verder kijken of ik voor de desktop ook naar debian ga of op ubuntu blijf
<hansw> gnome3 dus
<FelixB> hoi
<MonkeyDust> hansw: ik blijf zelfs bij Lucid tot de nieuwe LTS er is
<hansw> MonkeyDust, wellicht verstandig
<MonkeyDust> en ik hou niet van Unity, dus er is sowieso geen haast
<hansw> MonkeyDust, ik ook niet, maar wil het eerst zelf proberen voor ik een eindoordeel trek
<JanC> ik heb Unity/Compiz nogal wat getweakt, dus is het al beter...
<MonkeyDust> 2-0 PSV - Benfica
<MonkeyDust> verkeerde channel
<FelixB> wat is er mis met de cli ?
<MonkeyDust> stemt op de verkeerde partij, FelixB
<FelixB> ok
<FelixB> hoi
<FelixB> hoi
<anarkii> hoi
<OerHeks> :+)
<FelixB> hoi
<anarkii> beetje stil hier vaak :)
<FelixB> tsja
<Gotiniens> dat is goed
<naam> hee actie :)
<Gotiniens> want dat betekent dat er weinig problemen zijn
<naam> Ben nog aan het downloaden, problemen komen zo wel
<anarkii> :)
<anarkii> nieuwe install vind ik altijd wel leuk
<FelixB> ok
<naam> Ik schakel over van LFS naar Ubuntu zal wel makkelijker zijn
<Gotiniens> dan denk ik dat je bij Ubuntu helemaal geen problemen zal ondervinden :)
<hansw> waarom van lfs naar ubuntu? :-)
<hansw> of heet je john bokma? :-)
<naam> Was het een beetje zat, alle updates/packages, erg veel werk om dat allemaal in lijn te houden en te updaten
<hansw> tja
<Gotiniens> dan lijkt gentoo een logischere stap
<Gotiniens> na LFS dan he ;)
<hansw> maar de server editie of desktop?
<hansw> Gotiniens :-)
<hansw> of slackware
 * hansw rent
<naam> eerst maar eens desktop, een beetje proberen. Heb dit ook met centos gedaan. Ben er nog niet uit wat het wordt
<hansw> uitproberen is een goede zaak
<naam> Server komt pas volgende week en dan ga ik het ook onder ESXi draaien zodat ik wat makkelijker dingen kan uitproberen
<hansw> neem de goede drivers, zie esx docu daar over
<hansw> vooral voor het netwerk
<naam> zal ik doen, heb ook een server die oorspronkelijk voor vmware is gebruikt
<JanC> s/Gentoo/CRUX/
<JanC> kan je lekker BSD-stijl je boot regelen in één simpel scriptje :P
<Gotiniens> en omdat dat niet toerijkend is, je eigen init.V schrijven in bash
<hansw> hou op, moet weer met hpux opstart scripts maken
<hansw> dat is altijd een ellende
<hansw> maar als we mazzel hebben gaat hpux dood, itanium stopt
<hansw> dus nog 20 jaar last, zolang houden die dozen het wel uit
<JanC> Gotiniens: waarom zou dat niet toereikend zijn?
<JanC> up zich is één simpel init script dat de admin zelf moet aanpassen om een service automatisch te starten juist simpeler  ;)
<JanC> op *
<hansw> als je maar 1 admin hebt die nooit ziek is, op vakantie is en nooit problemen heeft wel, zelfs een rookie kan dan gewoon een init.sh draaien die alles herstart :-)
<hansw> de foutmeldingen in de /var/adm/foo negeren we wel, daar bellen we 14 keer over en die uren boeken we :-)
<Tecumseh> goedenavond
<Tecumseh> zijn er hier al mensen die de nieuwe Humble Bundle hebben?
<Cugel> Ik niet, Tecumseh. Jij?
<Tecumseh> yep, heb 'm vandaag gekocht. moet 'm nu nog binnenhalen en proberen
<Tecumseh> ik hoop dat deze iets beter bevalt dan #2, die viel me toch wat tegen
<Cugel> Ik heb een spelletje daaruit een keer gedaan. Dat je moet klikken en puzzelen. Bij scherm 4 ben ik gestopt.
<Cugel> Hoeveel heb je betaald?
<JanC> eigenlijk zou je achteraf moeten kunnen bijbetalen als je het goed vindt   ;)
<Tecumseh> sorry Cugel was even in een ander kanaal aan de praat
<Tecumseh> ik heb $10 betaald voor de bundle
<Tecumseh> zelfde als voor de vorige 2 bundles
<Tecumseh> ik haal het linux gemiddelde dus iets omlaag, maar als je vergelijkt met het overige gemiddelde dan zit ik er iets boven
<Tecumseh> JanC: je kunt bijbetalen, maar alleen zolang de bundle loopt
<Tecumseh> bij je persoonlijke downloadpagina zit een link waarbij je je bedrag kunt verhogen
<Tecumseh> ik zie net dat zelfs bij de 2e bundle dit nog mogelijk is, maar niet meer bij de 1e bundle
<JanC> nice
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-15
<chromeos> hqlo
<chromeos> sorry voor ;ijn rqqr typen ;qqr ik wit op een ubuntu live cd
<chromeos> kan ie;qnd ;e helpen ;et dit http://www.digitalability.co.cc/2010/01/how-to-install-chrome-os-in-to-hard.html
<chromeos> en de onderste
<chromeos> ik heb 2 pqrtitaties aangemaakt
<chromeos> maar dat dd comando snap ik niet
<trijntje> waarom typ je zo raar?
<chromeos> ik ben in ubuntu live cd
<chromeos> het staat op auerty
<trijntje> systeem -> voorkeuren -> toetsenbord, en dan USA instellen
<chromeos> dankje
<chromeos> zow dat is beter
<chromeos> maar ken jij dat dd ding
<trijntje> ja, je kan man dd in een terminal typen voor de handleiding
<exalt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<trijntje> pas wel op, met dat programma kan je vanalles slopen
<chromeos> hoe bedoel je ?
<exalt> chromeos: dit wil je toch: Using dd to duplicate one hard disk partition to another hard disk:
<chromeos> ja
<exalt> of wil je de hele inhoud van een hdd naar een andere hdd
<chromeos> ik moet mijn 2 usb partitaties
<exalt> chromeos: zijn die 2 partities alle partities op je usb ?
<chromeos> een van 250 mb ongeveer en een van 700
<chromeos> naar men 2 aangemaakte zetten
<chromeos> exalt dat zijn de enige op de usb
<exalt> ik laat je een commando zien, niet gelijk uitvoeren
<chromeos> oke
<exalt> dd if=/dev/ad0 of=/dev/ad1 bs=1M conv=noerror
<chromeos> okay en wat doet dat ?
<exalt> dd is een afkorting voor iets als disk dupelicate
<exalt> if is input addres
<exalt> of is output adres
<chromeos> en vat is die dev.ad0
<exalt> dat is dus het adres van de usb partitie bijvoorbeeld iets als /dev/TTYUSB01 ofzo
<exalt> maar dat moet je even uit zoeken
<exalt> ohh wacht nee
<trijntje> chromeos, zorg wel dat je een goede backup van al je data hebt voordat je hiermee begint
<exalt> dat is het adres van je output file dus de partitie waar je heen wil
<exalt> ad0 is je usb partitie in jouw geval
<chromeos> hoe bedoel je trijntje (bakcup is gisteren al genomen)
<chromeos> en hoe weet ik welke dat bij mij is ?
<exalt> chromeos: kan je de output van lsusb in pastebin.com plakken en hier een linkje geven ?
<exalt> of http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<chromeos> tuurlijk
<chromeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594377/
<exalt> en ook de output van ls /dev | grep usb
<chromeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594379/
<exalt> chromeos: en ook eens de output van mount
<chromeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594380/
<exalt> chromeos: heb je je usb wel gekoppelt aan je computer ?
<exalt> ik zie je usb namelijk niet in je mount voor komen
<chromeos> jah
<chromeos> ik zie hem bij bv mijn computer staan hoor
<exalt> klik er eens tweekeer op zodat er een venstertje met de inhoud tevoorschein komt en kijk dan nog eens op mount
<exalt> als daar dan andere dingen staan weer ff pastebinnen
<chromeos> effe doen zene
<chromeos> ik kan da ni openen ?
<exalt> ?
<chromeos> het staat er in maar als ik er op klik doet da niks
<exalt> wat kan je niet doen chromeos ?
<chromeos> dus bij computer zie ik men 2 usb partiaties
<chromeos> ik dubbelklik daarop maar dat doet niks
<chromeos> en bij rechtermuisknop kan ik mount doen
<chromeos> maar da haalt oook niets uit
<exalt> wat gebeurt er als je dit ->locaties-><jeusbpartitie> menu afgaat
<chromeos> zwart vakje met witte leters met mount C-STATE
<chromeos> en da ander mount C-ROOT
<exalt> chromeos: je probleem groeit mijn petje teboven
<exalt> als je usb niet gemount kan worden
<exalt> is het een windows partitie ?.
<exalt> ntfs ?
<exalt> of ext?
<chromeos> euh ik heb de usb gemaakt met
<chromeos2> sorry browser deed raar
<chromeos2> het programaz isimage writer for linux
<chromeos2> image writer for linux
<exalt> ohh maar wat is dan je bestandsysteem type ?
<exalt> chromeos2: ik heb net een print belicht moet hem nu ontwikkelen en etsen dus ben even een half uurtje bezig
<chromeos2> oke dankje dat je dat wil doen
<chromeos2> dat je me straks wil verder helpen
<chromeos2> ik zal on blijven
<chromeos2> ondertusse check is het bestandsysteem
<cosmo__> iemand hier die een n00b even kan helpen met een installatie van ubuntu? :p
<JanC> cosmo__: stel gewoon je vraag of leg je probleem uit, dan zien we wel of we kunnen helpen
<cosmo__> ja ik probeer eigenlijk ubuntu op een of andere manier te proberen
<cosmo__> heb de iso gedownload van de site en mooi op cd gebrand
<cosmo__> vervolgens steek ik de cd in de cd drive start ik de pc opnieuw op
<cosmo__> en dan blijft het gelijk een kwartier op een paars opstartscherm staan met het logo van ubuntu
<cosmo__> en vervolgens geeft het een foutmelding
<JanC> welke foutmelding?
<cosmo__> process:342 GLib-warning **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unkown user id (0)
<JanC> hm, ben je zeker dat de CD geen fouten heeft, en dat je CD-lezer nog 100% in orde is?
<cosmo__> en ben nu zelf even aan het zoeken wat dat zou kunnen betekenne
<cosmo__> jah absoluut
<cosmo__> heb gisteren nog muziek gebrand en was perfect in orde
<cosmo__> zou het mss te maken hebben met het feit dat ik het op mijn mac gebrand heb maar het probeer te installeren op een pc?
<JanC> er kan altijd een schrijffoutje zijn, en bij muziek-CDs merk je dat vaak niet eens  ;)
<JanC> nee, zou geen verschil mogen maken
<cosmo__> dus gewoon nog eens opnieuw branden zeg jij?
<JanC> nee
<cosmo__> wat dan?
<JanC> als je bij het begin van het booten een toets in drukt (als er een pictogram van een toetsenbord staat onderaan) kom je op een menu waar een optie is om de CD te controleren
<cosmo__> ah oke
<cosmo__> eender welke toests?
<JanC> ja, normaal wel
<cosmo__> oke dat probeer ik
<JanC> gewoon om zeker te zijn
<cosmo__> all right
<cosmo__> ik zit in een menu
<cosmo__> dat is al iets :)
<JanC> ik dacht dat het de optie onderaan of de tweede van onder is, maar is lang geleden dat ik dat gebruikt heb  ;)
<cosmo__> ja ben nu de cd-rom aan het controleren op fouten
<cosmo__> maar volgens de website van ubuntu moet je dat menu automatisch krijgen waar ik net in zat...
<JanC> cosmo__: waar op de site staat dat?
<JanC> vroeger was dat idd. zo
<JanC> BTW: je kan ook een bootable USB-stick maken, mocht je er één beschikbaar hebben die groot genoeg is (min. 1 GiB)
<cosmo__> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cosmo__> het 3e puntje
<cosmo__> ja bootable usb-stick was voor mac iets te ingewikkeld
<cosmo__> heb hem dan maar snel gebrand
<cosmo__> die controle duurt wel heel lang...
<cosmo__> oke ik probeer nu ubuntu te proberen zonder installeren aangezien de controle geen foutmeldingen gaf
<JanC> je kan ook installeren van binnen de live-sessie later dan
<cosmo__> he?
<JanC> als je probeert zonder installeren, kan je van uit de live-sessie ook de installer starten, mocht je dat willen
<cosmo__> ah oke
<cosmo__> maar nu krijg ik weer dat paarse opstartscherm dat lang blijft staan
<cosmo__> en terug dezelfde foutmelding...
<JanC> hoeveel RAM zit er in je machine?
<cosmo__> 1GB minstens
<cosmo__> kan ook meer zijn
<cosmo__> maar 1GB zou op zich genoeg moeten zijn...
<JanC> en welke Ubuntu-versie heb je gedownload?
<cosmo__> 10.10
<cosmo__> de laatste nieuwe
<Flip|GONE> of je kan nog een paar dagen wachten op de 11.04? :-)
<Flip|GONE> Natty Narwhal shall be released on 28 th April, the coming year 2011
<Flip|GONE> eerste keer ubuntu cosmo__ ?
<cosmo__> ja
<JanC> cosmo__: ik zie dat je niet de enige bent met die foutmelding...  :-/
<cosmo__> ja ben idd al op zoek geweest
<cosmo__> maar bij de meesten ligt het precies aan een update van 10.04 naar 10.10
<Flip|GONE> ik denk dan dat je beter 11.04 installeerd, ben je ineens mee met unity ipv gnome :-)
<JanC> je kan altijd de beta2 proberen die gisteren uitkwam
<cosmo__> maar vermits ik geen update doe snap ik niet wat ze wil zeggen
<cosmo__> unity? gnome?
<Flip|GONE> idd, ik draai die hier, de 11.04, gaat zeer goed moet ik zeggen
<cosmo__> ja sorry ben echt een linux n00b :D
<Flip|GONE> cosmo__, uiterlijk van de vensters, menu's, bureaublad, enz
<cosmo__> ah
<cosmo__> 11.04 ziet er gwn anders uit
<Flip|GONE> sinds 11.04 werk ubuntu met unity: http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<Flip|GONE> ipv met gnome zelf: http://www.gnome.org/
<Flip|GONE> cosmo__, idd, en ik heb er toch eventjes moeten aan wennen, maar eens je ermee weg bent, dan gaat het goed hoor...
<cosmo__> mja maar vermits ik nog geen linux ervaring heb zal dat niet echt een probleem zijn vermoed ik :)
<Flip|GONE> cosmo__, aan linux begin je, je leert ermee werken, en als je vragen hebt staat de community klaar om te helpen, dat is een groot pluspunt (naast al de andere dan :-) )
<cosmo__> true :)
<Flip|GONE> anyway, /me gaat werken :-))
<cosmo__> alhoewel ik nog steeds tevreden ben van mijn mac :)
<Flip|GONE> voor zover ik dacht is mac ook gebasseerd op unix :-)
<Flip|GONE> unix is de 'fond' van linux, enz :-)
<Flip|GONE> kan niet anders dan goed zijn :-)
<Flip|GONE> allez, tot de volgende jonges :-)
<JanC> cosmo__: ik heb een ideetje, maar moet zelf even checken eerst  ☺
<JanC> cosmo__: als je in dat menu komt als je een toets indrukt, en F6 indrukt komt er een soort "commandline" zichtbaar onderaan (je kan met Esc alle menu's die in de weg zitten weg doen)
<JanC> probeer eens in die "commandline" de woorden "quiet" en "splash" te verwijderen en dan enter te drukken?
<jorrit_> Wie kan / wil mij helpen? Als ik Ubuntu downmlaod krijg een Rar bestand met een hoop files, waar is de ISO die ik kan branden?
<JanC> cosmo__: did is de bug die je ziet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/649917 en blijkbaar is die gefixt (nadat 10.10 uit kwam, dus jammer genoeg net te laat daarvoor, maar 11.04 zou die fix moeten hebben)
<JanC> s/did/dit/
<JanC> jorrit_: je krijgt een .iso, geen RAR-bestand, maar WinRAR kan .iso bestanden openen, dus mogelijk zie je wel een RAR-pictogram...
<jorrit_> Ja, ik zie het Rar bestand en als ik die open en uitpak krijg ik allemaal losse bestandjes. OF ben ik een beetje heel erg dom bezig?
<jorrit_> ja zie het nu eindelijk, dom, dom, dom
<jorrit_> bedankt
<MonkeyDust> weer een blije mensch
<JanC> domme Windows die extensies verbergt...
<JanC> ipv het makkelijker te maken, maak je het daar alleen moeilijker mee...
<MonkeyDust> is dat niet de definitie van windows?
<JanC> niet overdrijven MonkeyDust
<highse> hallo
<highse> iemand zin om me ff te helpen als die dat ziet zittne
<MonkeyDust> gewoon je vraag stellen, highse
<highse> oke
<highse> wel ik heb dus een ubuntu server met ftp en lamp
<highse> nu wil ik een gebruiker aanmaken bv "jan" maar die mag enkel ftp toegang hebben tot zen home folder en ook nog toegang tot de www folder voor zen website te beheren
<highse> maar vind nie goed hoe ik dit instel
<highse> ik gebruik vsftpd
<highse> en als ik dan nog een gebruiker wil aanmaken wil ik ongeveer zelfste instellingen
<highse> toegang tot zen eigen home folder
<highse> en zijn aparte www folder voor zijn website
<highse> hoe doe ik dit het best?
<highse> iemand ervaring...?
<MonkeyDust> mijn eerste idee is:met chgrp (change group)
<cosmo__> oke ik ben inmiddels terug van mijn middaglunch :)
<cosmo__> kga jouw tip even volgen JanC
<JanC> highse: waarom niet de "www" van die gebruiker in z'n "home" zetten, en vsftp instellen zodat die chroot naar de "home" van de gebruiker?
<highse> da klinkt het makkelijkste JanC
<highse> maar hoe stel ik dan die www map in zodat die site dan werkt
<highse> ergens in apache config ofzo?
<JanC> en zorg er ook voor dat die gebruiker /bin/false als shell heeft
<JanC> highse: ja, de virtualhost config
<highse> uhu
<highse> oke zal ff kijken,
<highse> alvast bedankt JanC
<JanC> zorg ook dat die gebruiker zeker niet kan inloggen met ssh en zo (tenzij dat gewenst is natuurlijk)
<JanC> highse: trouwens, waarom gebruik je niet sftp ipv ftp ?
<highse> hoh kweetnie, zal dit waarschijnelijk nog verandern naar sftp
<RawChid> Er is een uitleg voor SFTP: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SftpServer
<highse> thx RawChid
<JanC> als je wil kan apache ook de module voor userdirs gebruiken, maar dan staat de site van elke gebruiker standaard onder example.com/~user/
<RawChid> In /etc/apache2/sites-available/ staat de config van je sites. Daar moet je dan de DocumentRoot aanpassen naar de map waar de gebruiker in mag
<highse> thx gasten
<JanC> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html --> tegenwoordig kan je dat dus ook customizen zie ik
<RawChid> Hmm, als je dat goed combineerd met SFTP heb je het wel netjes voor elkaar lijkt me
<JanC> al is het voor een paar gebruikers misschien even handig en overzichtelijker om dat manueel te doen
<highse> kben keer ant bekijken
<cosmo__> JanC wat is het verschil bij ubuntu 11.04 tussen de pc en de 64-bit PC versie?
<cosmo__> is pc gwn voor 32 bit?
<JanC> er is een 32-bits en 64-bits versie ja
<cosmo__> jaaa ik heb 11.04 aan het draaien :)
<cosmo__> het heeft wel heel veel weg van mac osx vind ik persoonlijk
<viezerd> zoals ?
<cosmo__> dat "dock" aan de zijkant bv
<RawChid> Sluitknop aan de linkerkant
<RawChid> ?
<cosmo__> staat rechts bij ubuntu
<cosmo__> maar ook de manier waarop de finder werkt bij ubuntu
<fke> Hoe kan ik de rechten van een FAT harde schijf verranderen dat iedreen hem kan mounten, en dat hij automount?
<Solak> g'middag
<fke>  Hoe kan ik de rechten van een FAT harde schijf verranderen dat iedreen hem kan mounten, en dat hij automount?
<leoquant> hoe disable je unity?
<OerHeks> leo uitloggen, en andere GDM kiezen ?
<K-4U> hoe repareer ik mijn grub na een upgrade naar een nieuwe distro van ubuntu? :P
<RawChid> K-4U: daar is een handige pagina voor, moment
<RawChid> JanC, hoe zit het met de IRC-bot? :P
<K-4U> ¨Error: The sumbol `grub_puts_` not found¨
<boris> hallo
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GrubHerstel K-4U
<RawChid> En Engels: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<boris> krijg soms foutmelding avahi cannot connect to local domain
<boris> iets in die trant
<K-4U> RawChid: Dankje, eens even de live cd dan booten :)
<JanC> RawChid: goeie vraag  ;)
<boris> ik heb ubuntu 11.04 xfce desktop soms doet internetverbinding het niet
<boris> iemand dezelfde problemen?
<boris> alles is geupdate
<boris> heb al een paar keer gekeken op google
<boris> kan ik avahi vervangen door een ander programma?
<boris> heeft gnome ook avahi?
<leoquant> RawChid, is de bot vertaald?
<leoquant> bogus-, ja
<leoquant> lol boris
<boris> grappig he :P
<RawChid> "de bot"? We hebben al een tijdje een verzameling potentiele factoids klaar staat
<leoquant> wow
<boris> meestal doet de verbinding het wel
<boris> maar soms wordt-ie verbroken
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/vertalen-factoids-ubottu/  RawChid ?
<boris> zou het aan de 11.04 liggen?
<leoquant> avahi disable ik direct bij installatie, gnome  desktop
<RawChid> Ja
<boris> kan ik avahi gewoon de-installeren?
<boris> zit op xfce
<RawChid> Bedankt voor de link leoquant
<leoquant> RawChid, ben je serieus?
<leoquant> boris, de deamon kun je stoppen
<RawChid> Ja, nu heb ik even gerageerd. Was dat topic vergeten
<leoquant> ok RawChid
<boris> lees op google sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<leoquant> yep
<boris> niet dat ik dadelijk helemaal geen verbinding meer heb?
<leoquant> maar dat is imho een tujdelijke
<leoquant> probeer eens?
<boris> ok
<boris> zal hier wel wegvallen misschien
<leoquant> ik denk het niet
<boris> zegt Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop avahi-daemon
<leoquant> oja iets met prog die opstarten, hoe heet dat ook weer?......
<leoquant> bluetooth et etc
<K-4U> dankjewel! het werkt :)
<leoquant> opstart toepassingen
<boris> staat niet bij autostart
<boris> of is het netwerkbeheerder?
<leoquant> boris, is zit nu niet achter 11.04
<boris> netwerkbeheerder wordt automatisch gestart
<leoquant> die zou ik met rust laten
<boris> ok, bedankt
<leoquant> in ieder geval kon je vroeguh stoppen die deamon
<boris> lees hier network discovery uitschakelen
<boris> eens kijken of ik dat ergens kan vinden hier
<boris> ik ga er weer vandoor, bedankt
<fke> Ik probeer al een paar dagen de recht van mijn nieuwe FAT harde schijf te verrandren zodat hij automount..
<fke> iemand enig idee hoe, als de fstab al goed staat..
<OerHeks> als fstab goed staat, dan automount hij. denk dat je fstab niet goed staat dan.
<OerHeks> plak hem eens in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fke> hij staat hetzelfde als mn andere schijven
<fke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594554/
<fke> en schijfa automount niet
<fke> en Oerheks, enig idee? :)
<OerHeks> en dat is een FAT hdd ? fat32 ?
<fke> FAT32
<willem> hey hoe moet ik virussen bestrijden van men ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> paste eens de output van ' sudo fdisk -l
<OerHeks> willem, hoezo virussen ?
<willem> ik bedoel indringers
<willem> sorry
<willem> dat mensen niet zomaar men systeem binnekunnen
<OerHeks> een firewall is voldoende.
<CasW> Maar bedoel je fysiek of over het internet?
<willem> over internet
<willem> oke ik install een firewall en daarna maak ik men pc lekker snel
<willem> iemand op internet had me een paar comandos gegeve da men ubuntu 10 keer zo snel word (:
<CasW> Gaat niet werken :p
<CasW> 10* is te veel
<CasW> Wat zijn de commando's?
<OerHeks> firewall is al aanwezig, je hoeft alleen een GUI te installeren, firestarter of gUFW
<willem> ik moet dit rm -rf .
<willem> rm -rf .
<willem> kga meteen proberen
<willem> kennen julie deze ?
<CasW> Wacht, nog niet doen
<willem> hij zegt dat het goed werkt
<willem> waarom ?
<CasW> rm verwijdert 'bestanden', zonder bestandslocatie te noemen, verwijdert hij misschien je hele ubuntu
<willem> awh
<CasW> die -r is 'recursive'; alle mappen en bestanden onder de map waar hij begint ook verwijderen
<fke> fdisk wil niet...
<willem> da gaik toch maar ni doen
<CasW> En -f betekent 'force', geen vragen stellen, alles gewoon verwijderen
<willem> owh en deze rm -rf .
<willem> rm -rf .
<willem> sorry verkeerd
<willem> mkfs
<CasW> Wacht even, met --help krijg je te zien wat er gebeurt
<fke> #Oerheks http://paste.ubuntu.com/594555/
<CasW> Volgens mij zo'n zelfde ding, formatteerd je hele schijf, weg bestanden
<willem> ik zal hem gewoon ni meer vertrouwen denk ik
<CasW> Lijkt me ook
<willem> bedankt dat je men ubuntu  hebt gered (:
<CasW> Geen dank
<fke> hoor ik dan iets anders te doen voor een fat32 Oerheks? :O
<OerHeks> die paste is niet geweldig, sudo fdisk -l
<fke> jongen wat heb ik gare connectie... ik krijg sommige berichten veel later..
<fke> Oer. hier is hij dan eindelijk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594570/
<hp> heb een probleem dat mijn ubuntu 10.10 de x service steeds opnieuw start en me terugbrengt naar inlogscherm , en in mijn log files staat er deze error.
<hp> bonobo-activation-server: could not associate with desktop session: error conneting: connection refused
<hp> heb zelf wat gezocht maar kan het tot nu toe nergens aan linken , schijnt dat sommige het in combinatie met nautilus hebben en andere weer andere programmas
<hp> als iemand hier meer van weet laat het me horen graag
<fke> dieselftb123
<fke> oh.. niet online :P
<fke> ahh.. Oer niet meer online ? :(
<LvH_> Hallo
<LvH_> Vergeef me voor de mogelijke noobishness, maar na het afspeuren van Google en het lezen van de documentatie krijg ik het op geen enkele manier voor elkaar om een onscreen keyboard te krijgen op het login scherm en nog belangrijker: het lock screen. Heb een laptop met verrot keyboard als media systeem neergezet en heb dit nodig om uit lock te komen zonder extern keyboard. Heeft iemand toevallig enig idee?
<ubuntu6879> Hallo allemaal, Ik probeer Ubuntu te installeren maar elke keer als hij bij partitioneren komt blijft hij hangen en gaat niet verder. Ik zit nu in de Live omgeving en als ik Gparted op start blijft hij ook daar hangen bij "Searching /dev/sda partitions" iemand een idee hoe ik nu verder moet?
<trijntje_natty> niet echt, wat voor partities heb je?
<Oer> en hoeveel primairy ?
<ubuntu6879> als ik via ctrl + alt + f1 ga kijken in die terminal komt er een hoop informatie voorbij maar weet niet hoe ik dat moet kopieren en plakken er komt heel vaan i/o error on device sda3 logical block en dan steeds een ander nummer
<LvH_> Staat dmraid op je systeem? Flikker dat er eens af.
<ubuntu6879> Ik heb 1 Primairy en 1 extended
<leoquant> 16-04-2011. 19.30-20.30 Aanstaande zaterdag dus, alweer de 10 de workshop Python (voor beginners)
<trijntje_natty> ubuntu6879, klinkt alsof je partities beschadigd zijn ofzo, heb je een backup van je data?
<leoquant> Tot dan in de kanalen #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-klas (FreeNode)
<ubuntu6879> Nee op het moment niet, ik heb wel nog windhoos 7 op me primaire partitie staan en die kan wel weg. maar heb nog nooit een probleem met mijn hd gehad
<Oer> nog een mogenlijkheid, je sata HDD staat in de bios in IDE modus i.p.v. AHCI
<fke> yeah weest sneller!! :D
<Oer> als je dit omzet, zijn al je partities ( win7) onbruikbaar.
<fke> Oer, over mijn fat32 die niet automounten will
<fke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594570/
<ubuntu6879> Oer dat is het bekijken waard natuurlijk. Zal eens even kijken lukt het dan nog niet kom ik even terug kijken
<Oer> oke
<Oer> fke, daar staan 4 schijffen met ext3/4
<fke> ja klopt
<fke> maar hij wil niet automounten, zal ik msn fstab pasten?
<LvH_> Iemand toevallig enig idee over dat lock screen?
<Oer> gaat het om Schijf /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB ?
<fke> ja
<fke> schijf1
<Oer> beetje groot voor fat32
<fke> schijfa *
<fke> oke,
<fke> wat zal ik er dan van maken?
<Oer> ext4 ?
<Oer> tenzij je hem ook op windows wil gebruikenen, da zou ik hem onder windows NTFS geven
<fke> oke, verder staat hij goed? :)
<fke> Ja ik wil ook onder windows gebruiken ja :/
<Oer> voor ubuntu is er een ntfs driver, die komt mee met restricted extra's, maar kan je ook los installeren.
<fke> ja, de NTFS config tool
<fke> die heb ik :)
<Oer> persoonlijk zou ik alleen lezen van ntfs, maar schrijven moet ook mogenlijk zijn.
<fke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594591/
<fke> hmmm
<Oer> je zult hem eerst moeten unmouten, lijkt me ?
<fke> heb ik
<fke> hmpgg..
<fke> ik snap het echt niet..
<fke> waarom hij hem nu weer niet ziet :S
<Solak> hmm, die nieuwe 11.04 is/wordt zeker geen LTS, of wel?
<CasW> Nee
<fke> (kan aanmaken)
<CasW> 12.04 wel weer
 * Solak vindt 11.04 hier vooralsnog goed draaien...
<fke> ik word er helemaal gek van :P
<Oer> wat gebruik je om te mounten, pysdm ?
<Felix__> hoi
<rinus> goeden avond, dames en heren probleempje ik krijg geen geluid uit mijn boxen, ben pas nieuw op ubuntu alles geprbeerd maar nee wie kan me helpen
<Felix__> volume wat h oger draaien ?
<CasW> Werk je met een laptop of desktop?
<rinus>  nee kan niet hoger
<Felix__> ok
<rinus>   desktop
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> Er zit rechtsbovenin als het goed is een boxjesicoon
<CasW> Klik erop -> geluidsvoorkeuren of zoiets
<rinus>   of met ja weet ik ook niet
<CasW> Dan 'uitgang' (output)
<CasW> En die moet je op je boxjes zetten
<CasW> (Zeg even wat er precies staat als het nog niet werkt)
<rinus>  dat is niet voor audio geloof ik, maar alleen voor allerlei gggeluiden
<CasW> Nee, dat is ook audio
<rinus> staat alleen dempen  envoorkeur
<rinus>  waar staat output?
<CasW> Redelijk bovenin, onder die slider met 'dempen' ernaast
<rinus> bij mij niet
<CasW> Je gebruikt gewoon Ubuntu?
<rinus>  ja
<rinus>  waar kan ik meer zoeken
<CasW> Onder die slider staan dan geluidseffecten, hardware, iets in de zin van ingang, iets in de zin van uitgang en applicaties
<CasW> (Ik zit nu in een engelse installatie van Ubuntu)
<rinus> oja
<CasW> Daar moet je dus op die iets in de zin van uitgang klikken
<rinus> daar ben ik nu
<hansw> alsamixer openen in de terminal en even kijken fo er niets gemute staat?
<hansw> s/fo/of
<CasW> Oké, heb je daar de juiste uitgang gekozen?
<CasW> Zegmaar speakers?
<rinus>  nee   ik word daar niet echt wijzer
<CasW> Wat staat er allemaal?
<rinus> hardware
<rinus> invoer uitvoer
<CasW> Klik op die uitvoer
<rinus> ja
<CasW> Daar staat dan iets van 'speakers', die moet geselecteerd staan, er moet een gevuld rondje voor staan
<CasW> Wat staat er precies allemaal?
<rinus> er  staat boven in uitvoer volume
<CasW> Ja, dat staat er altijd, daaronder heb je tabbladen zegmaar, ik hoef alleen te weten wat daarin staat
<rinus> in het scerm staat itern geliuid digital stereo
<CasW> Da's het enige wat er staat?
<rinus> ja
<CasW> Oké, eronder staat (hopelijk) iets als analoog line-out of zo
<rinus> iec 958
<CasW> Oké, hoe heb je je speakers aangesloten? Met zo'n 3.5 mm stekkertje?
<CasW> (zo'n 'gewone'?)
<rinus> nee niks
<CasW> (Van oa je mp3)
<CasW> Heb je je speakers aangesloten?
<rinus>  geloof het wel achterop mijn computer  bedoel je toch
<CasW> Ja, hoe? Met USB of met zo'n stokje?
<rinus>  nee  tulp stekkers  heet dat toch?
<rinus> geloof ik
<rinus>  ik heb ook vista  dat  gaat prima
<rinus>  kan ik nog ergens anders zoeken?
<hansw> je hebt niet groen en roze beiden in een fout gaatje zitten?
<CasW> Ja, oke, druk op die iec958, er komt een klein 'schermpje' zoals je ook hebt als je rechts klikt, wat staat daar?
<rinus>  nee dan zou vista  toch ook niet weken denk ik?
<hansw> rinus, als het onder vista wel werkt zitten ze goed ja
<hansw> rinus, eventueel te testen met een hoofdtelefoontje, maar ik denk dat dat wel goed zit
<rinus> heb ikook al geprobeerd  maar helaas geen kalote
<CasW> Oké, druk op die iec958
<CasW> Wat staat er dan allemaal?
<rinus>  ik kan drukken wat ikwil maar er gebeurd niks
<CasW> Oké, wacht even
<CasW> Druk op die 'hardware' daar weer bovenin
<rinus> oke ik vind het al heel aardig dat je zoveel geduld toont
<CasW> Geen dank
<rinus> ja nu gebeurt er wat
<CasW> Ja, er staat dan ergens onder in het venster iets als 'profiel' met weer dat iec958 als het goed is
<CasW> (Is die tulp eigenlijk de enige uitgang die je op je pc hebt zitten qua geluid?)
<rinus> heb iuk al gedaan  nu zie ik onderin profiel  gaat goed
<rinus> ja
<CasW> Oké, staat daar iets dan? Als je op die iec958 klikt?
<rinus> ja krijg nu een hele lijst met input  en dergelijke  welke moet ik hebben
<rinus> ik type niet niet zo vlug
<CasW> Wacht even, RCA dacht ik, als die ertussen staat (iemand anders hier die het zeker weet?)
<rinus> staat er niet
<CasW> Ja, RCA of Coax
<CasW> Wat staat er allemaal?
<rinus> van analoog input  tot digitaal in put
<rinus> allerlei surround mogelukheden
<CasW> Iets als digitaal stereo of zo
<CasW> Moet je hebben
<rinus> ja staat erbij ga ik proberen  en  als je zeker wweet  dat ik hier moet zoeken dan kom ik er denk ik wel uit
<CasW> Ik weet het niet zeker, maar het is erg waarschijnlijk dat je hier moet zoeken. Blijf anders maar gewoon hier voor als je nog vragen hebt
<rinus> ik ga zoeken en als het lukt geef ik even een bedankje als het niet lukt ook bedankt natuurlijk
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> Anders ben ik hier morgenmiddag vast ook wel weer, en anderen zijn hier ook altijd, kan je morgen natuurlijk wel weer langskomen als het vandaag niet lukt
<rinus>  zal ik doen be dankt hoi
<CasW> Geen dank
<CasW> Ik zal trouwens nu gaan, doei
<alex--> hoi
<alex--> probleempjes
<alex--> ubuntu live usb bijbooten
<alex--> bij booten *
<alex--> kan filesystem niet vindden op de stick
<alex--> wat nu?
<OerHeks> stick testen op andere pc ?
<alex--> heb niet
<alex--> andere pc's kunnen geen usb boot
<OerHeks> dan is het moeilijkt te zeggen wat nu..
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-16
<Felix_> mogge
<Jaco> Hallo
<unity_> hallo ik werk nu metr ubuntu 11.04 maarr waar staat systeem
<unity_> ik ken niks van deie nieuwe interface de helft van de dingen vind ik niet zoals de terminal enz
<unity_> aja en hoe raak je in terminal ?
<Guest1492> heeft iemand enig idee waarmee ik moet beginnen als ik bij youtube de melding krijg : an error occurred, please try again later...ik weet alleen dat het waarschijnlijk iets met flash te maken heeft...
<Felix__> hoi
<CasW> Een probleem van een vriend die niet op IRC kan omdat hij gebruik maakt van dat Tor-netwerk; hij heeft een pc waar hij Ubuntu op wil zetten, maar hij komt alleen maar in een leeg scherm met een knipperende cursor waar hij niets kan typen. De ISO is goed, md5sum gecheckt
<OerHeks> welke videokaart, CasW ?
<CasW> Geen flauw idee
<CasW> (Ik geloof een nVidia'tje)
<MonkeyDust> met Tor kun je niet alles, volgens mij ook gen filmpjes streamen
<MonkeyDust> e
<CasW> Nee, klopt
<CasW> Nouja, filmpjes streamen lukt nog wel
<MonkeyDust> en irc werkt op basis van je ip adres, maar Tor 'verstopt' dat door veelvuldige omleidingen
<MonkeyDust> verbergt
<CasW> Ja, en er zijn dus (veel) mensen geweest die zaten te kloten met Tor op IRC, waardoor je nu niet meer met Tor op IRC kunt
<fke> iemand verstand van het automounten van een harde schijf?
<fke> ik heb een ext4 harde schijf van 2tb die niet automount
<fke_> iemand verstand van harde schijven mounten enzoo?
<hajour> hi all zijn er  nog meer op de ubuntu jam .de andere dan .
<flower> iemand ervaring met ati (5000 series) en dual screen, lucid?
<alex--> hoi
<alex--> ik heb een probleme met mijn laptop
<alex--> probleem *
<alex--> het hardeschijf lampje is continu bezig
<alex--> nja soms is hij heel even uit
<alex--> maar voor de rest is hij vrij veel bezig
<alex--> volgensmij ben ik vergeten om een swap partitie te maken
<alex--> kan dit er mee te maken hebben?
<peewee22> Hoeveel geheugen heb je?
<alex--> 512 mb ram
<alex--> waarvan er nu 247 mb gebruikt wordt
<peewee22> Dat houdt niet over, maar zou genoeg moeten zijn. Je kunt proberen er nog een swap-partitie bij te maken.
<peewee22> Maar ik kan me, eerlijk gezegd, niet voorstellen dat Ubuntu lukraak delen van de schrijf gaat gebruiken om te swappen.
<peewee22> Sorry, schijf :-)
<trijntje> je kan ook een swap-file maken
<trijntje> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<alex--> aangemaakt
<alex--> maar bij elk venster dat ik klein maak gaat dat hdd lampje knipperen
<alex--> brb
<leoquant> 16-04-2011. 19.30-20.30 alweer de 10 de workshop Python (voor beginners). #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-klas (FreeNode)
<fbruin_> hoi
<aaraar> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<aaraar> Is er iemand die mij uitleg kan geven over ubuntu linux e.d. want ik ben erg geinteresserd maaar weet niet waar ik moet beginnen
<OerHeks> nou, een goede start is de cd downloaden :-)
<aaraar> ja moet i gewwon die cd downloaden of ophalen (hier om de hoek is zon bezorg gast) en dan installeren
<aaraar> want ik draai gewoon windows vista hier
<OerHeks> oke, ga je op diezelfde pc installeren ?
<aaraar> Ja
<OerHeks> vista/win7 kan zelf de huidige partitie kleiner maken.
<OerHeks> ( is zelfs beter )
<OerHeks> in schijfbeheer op je partitie klikken, en rechter muis menu aanpassen o.i.d.
<OerHeks> dan rommelt hij wat, en geeft aan hoeveel mb max
<OerHeks> lekker veilig.
<aaraar> :P
<OerHeks> nou, dan kan je de cd branden, of op usb zetten
<OerHeks> als je van de cd boot, kan je gelijk installeren, of eerst live uitproberen, probeer eerst eens live
<OerHeks> na, installatie, is er een mooie pagina om alle multimedia en web-tools te installeren in 1 pakket > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerHeks> nou, dit lijkt me voldoende voor nu ..
<aaraar> ok super bedankt
<OerHeks> installeer xchat ( niet xchat gnome ) om daarna hier terug te komen.
<OerHeks> kan ook via webpagina ..
<aaraar> aleen als ik bijv op mijn C: druk wat bedoel je dan met menu aanpassen
<aaraar> heb je mischien iets van Skype ofzo
<OerHeks> rechter-muis-menu
<aaraar> oooh
<OerHeks> sjorrie
<OerHeks> verkleinen/aanpassen
<aaraar> ja er staat iets van schijf opruiming
<OerHeks> niet via verkenner, maar via systeem > schijfbeheer
<MrChrisDruif> Schijfbeheer bedoelt OerHeks
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> dskmgmnt.msc ?
<aaraar> Enig idee hoe ik daar kom ( ik ben net over van nieuwe pc naar een vista pc k had eerst XP)
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Ik begrijp dat je Windows Vista eigenlijk niet wil?
<MrChrisDruif> +helemaal
<aaraar> ja dat en ik hoor steeds meer mensen het over linux of ubuntu ofzo hebben en ik zou wel is wat dieper daarin willen duiken en kijken wat het is hoe het werkt hoe het eruit ziet en of ik er mee door wil
<aaraar> IM totally new om maar zo te zeggen
<aaraar> dus ik haal zon cd ofzo dan install ik die en dan draai ik eerst via live om te kijken wat het is
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<aaraar> dan download ik die media package en kan ik alles dan on screen volgen of moek het echt zelf uitvinden
<MonkeyDust> aaraar: http://www.linux800.be/
<aaraar> ok nog een ding is ubuntu is dat linux of heeft linux ook nog zijn geheel eigen OS of hoe zit dat alemaal want ik hoorde dat er meer OS waren van linux of linux based
<OerHeks> linux is de kernel. daaromheen zijn distro's gebouwd, met als 2 grote main streams Debian en Redhat.
<OerHeks> ubuntu is gebaseerd op Debian, je ontvangt dus ook .deb pakketjes.
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu is een versie van Linux. Linux is alleen de kernel, de overige pakketten zijn bij elkaar gezet om dat ze goed met elkaar werken of omdat ze licht zijn. Zo is LXDE een distributie (zo heet dat, een linux versie) die gericht is om resource licht te zijn
<OerHeks> de andere, RPM, is dus dezelfde code, maar dan voor de andere main distro
<OerHeks> je kan altijd zelf de source code compilen, dat is distro onafhankelijk.
<aaraar> is er dan nog een verschil in mogelijkheden od tussen debian  en redhat
<MrChrisDruif> Genoeg
<OerHeks> de desktops, die chris bedoeld, kunnen licht en zwaar zijn.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow..verschil in mogelijkheden
<OerHeks> gnome en KDE zijn even zwaar, en de populairste.
<MrChrisDruif> In principe zijn de meeste (lees: belangrijkste) pakketten in alle distros te vinden
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: KDE was volgens mij zwaarder
<OerHeks> hmm ja, ik moet het weer eens testen, sinds 4.5 is er veel verbeterd.
<aaraar> wat moge gnome of KDE zijn zin dat media pakketen waaar oerheks het over had
<OerHeks> nee, kde en gnome zijn de grafische schil om je linux heen.
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, KDE en Gnome zijn twee desktop enviroments. Een samenstelling van vaste programma's die de desktop samenstellen. Window manager, file-manager, web-browser etc...
<aaraar> ok ik dnek het te begrijpen dus die gnome kde enzo zijn dus zeg maar wat je ziet de UI en hoe je het gebruikt
<OerHeks> de multimedia en web-tools zijn codecs, lettertype's, flash, java en wat andere tools.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat dat wel een goede reductie is aaraar :)
<OerHeks> ntfs-3g driver enzo
<aaraar> ok en dan heb ik alles geinstalleerd etc dan hoorde ik dat linux heel code based is wat zo is want daar staat het bekend om
<MrChrisDruif> deductie..mag ook
<MrChrisDruif> Code based?
<MrChrisDruif> Je bedoelt denk ik open-source?
<aaraar> Ja dat
<aaraar> dat  je zelf kan Coden
<aaraar> of hoeft dit niet
<aaraar> want GIMP is (zeg maar photshop maar dan gratis) open source en word gewoon gevoed door gebruikers
<OerHeks> ow je bedoelt meehelpen ontwikkelen ?
<MrChrisDruif> Open-source betekent dat de code die de software maakt vrij in te zien is en waar je verbeteringen hebt mag je die uiteraard delen met het project :)
<aaraar> dus het hoeft niet
<OerHeks> ik denk altijd zo: als we het goed uitleggen, geef je het goed door.
<OerHeks> daar hebben we veel meer aan :P
<OerHeks> linux is leuk, heel veel software, documentatie, forums, blogs
<aaraar> ik kan je niet echt volgen ik bedoelde eigenlijk heb je het nodig om de computer taal te kennen van linux om het goed te gebruiken of kan je het ook valgen van de anderen
<aaraar> want linux is tog ook vol gestouwd met user built aplication ed
<OerHeks> ja, je zult wel wat moeten leren over gebruikers en rechten.
<OerHeks> verder is kennis van de terminal handig, hier zijn ook wiki paginaś over
<aaraar> maar het is nietzo dat ik de hele linux moet weten om het in noormaal gebruik te gebruiken
<OerHeks> o.a. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<aaraar> ok dankje
<OerHeks> nee hoor, je kan direct aan de slag
<aaraar> en je kan toch ook windows naast linux draaien (voor bijv games)
<OerHeks> maar ga je speciale dingen doen, dan zijn die wiki handig. en IRC ook natuurlijk :P
<aaraar> want naast dat het goed om te gamen is haat ik windows
<OerHeks> sommige games werken ook onder linux, via WINE
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Vergeet de gezellige gemeenschap niet :P
<OerHeks> jah #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> en er was een JAM vandaag ?
<aaraar> maar kan ik dingen als MSN messenger, skype draaien op linux ik neem aan van wel toch
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu Global Jam ja OerHeks, in Nijmegen en Burgum
<OerHeks> ja, msn > Pidgin / aMSN  en Skype bestaat ook voor linux
<OerHeks> er zijn veel oplossingen voor het zelfde probleem
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, Skype gaat wat lastig, maar ze schijnen een nieuwe release voor skype gedaan te hebben...of in ieder geval in beta
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Pidgin is Empathy geworden, remember?
<aaraar> maar schriss pirillo zei dat je ubuntu ook zeg amar oip dezelfde machine kan draaien waar vista op staat zodat je daar ook op kna is dit mogelijk?
<OerHeks> owja, dat vergeet ik weer, ik gebruik zelf geen msn netwerken.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik probeer ook al m'n mensen over te halen gtalk te gebruiken :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik heb Pidgin met PPA geïnstalleerd, ben zelf niet tevreden met Empathy
<aaraar> maar kan ik vista er naast draien?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<OerHeks> gtalk, wil je mijn gekras hooren dan, Chris ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, is goed hoor OerHeks :)
<aaraar> blijft dat er gewoon opstaan voor boot of moet ik dan iets speciaals doen
<flower> iemand die een ATI (5000 serie) werkend heeft op lucid met dual screen?
<aaraar> MrChrisDruif: is dat gelijk mogelijk of moet ik dan iets specials doen
 * OerHeks Nvidia7xxx hier
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Met installatie kan je aangeven dat je Ubuntu naast het huidige systeem wil installeren
<aaraar> ok dankje
<OerHeks> linux installeerd een bootloader, grub2, die voegd dan ook vista toe, als het goed is
<aaraar> dan ga ik nu ff wat games en andere software wegaheln want ik wil niet krap koomen met ruimte
<aaraar> wat is hadniger ene CD op te halen of te dowloaden
<OerHeks> hoe snel is je internet ?
<MrChrisDruif> flower: Ati 5000 heb ik volgens mij, maar ik draai maverick en is op laptop. Soms dual-screen
<aaraar> Snel
<OerHeks> en hoe snel kan je fietsen ?
<aaraar> we hebben het duurste van ziggo
<flower> MrChrisDruif: geen problemen mee?
<aaraar> kwa internet
<OerHeks> dan heb je die binnen 30 min binnen.
<MrChrisDruif> Op maverick niet volgens mij. Werkt gewoon goed
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Torrent is echt snel...
<MrChrisDruif> Zelfs met goedkoopie van Tele2 binnen no-time binnen
<flower> MrChrisDruif: hmm, nog speciale stappen ondernemen om het werkend te krijgen? howto?
<OerHeks> ati driver installeren > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<OerHeks> ?
<aaraar> ok maar hoe deed ik dat rechtermuis menu aanpassen ofzo dat vatte ik niet
<flower> MrChrisDruif: gebruik je opensource driver?
<MrChrisDruif> flower: plug'n'play voor mij....ik heb niet de proprietary driver geïnstalleerd
<flower> MrChrisDruif: flits en het was er?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, volgens mij wel...hoezo? :)
<OerHeks> ik ook niet aaraar ik weet alleen dat diskmanagment je partitie kan verkleinen.
<aaraar> MrChrisDruif: kan ik dan naar het instaleren als het me echt niet bevalt weer uninstallen in het ergste geval
<flower> MrChrisDruif: hier niet ... hmm ok dank
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Je kan het niet "de-installeren" maar je kan het wel verwijderen en alle ruimte weer aan vista geven :)
<aaraar> het gaat me er niet zo zeer om dat het weg gaat maar dat me ruimte weer terug komt
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is zeker mogelijk aaraar
<aaraar> OerHeks: hoe kom ik in disk managment
<MrChrisDruif> In Windows aaraar?
<aaraar> ja want ik hheb nog geen ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.microsoft.com/netherlands/artikelen/tips/vistaschijfbeheer.aspx
<aaraar> moet ik er een ntfs van maken
<aaraar> omdat ik jullie er over zag praten
<OerHeks> alleen ruimte vrijmaken.
<fbruin_> hoi
<aaraar> ok ik denk dat ik voor nu wel genoeg weet dank jullie wel en ki kom zeker nog is terug
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, ik zal je wel weer terug zien dan aaraar :) Succes alvast :)
<aaraar> bedankt jij ook oerheks
<OerHeks> have fun
<aaraar> MrCrhisDruif: OerHeks: welke zal ik doen en is volgens uhet best /handigst KDE of Gnome
<aaraar> hallo?
<erkan^> het maakt eigenlijk niet uit welke best is het. aaraar
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry?
<aaraar> ik google het wel even kwa verschillen etc
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, KDE lijkt meer op Windows...maar ondanks dat zit ik liever op Gnome. Laatste keer dat ik keek was KDE eens stuk zwaarder om te draaien aaraar
<aaraar> ok dankje
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan aaraar
<aaraar> ohja ik zie het al
<aaraar> ik vind gnome toch wat sleeker
<aaraar> ik kan toch gewoon gelijk ubuntu installereen heb tog niet eerst lnux of iets anders nodig
<MrChrisDruif> Sleeker = beter?
<aaraar> sleeker = gladder/mooier
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad (tip: Ubuntu = Linux,  Linux != Ubuntu)
<MrChrisDruif> M.a.w. een verbetering is altijd een verandering, maar een verandering is niet altijd een verbetering
<aaraar> maar wie zei dat je die ISO binnen een half uur binnen had ik heb um nu in 2minuten
<aaraar> moet ik die iso dan op een USB stick of cd mounten?
<MrChrisDruif> Was volgens mij OerHeks aaraar
<hansw> aaraar, kan beiden, mits je pc kan booten van usb
<aaraar> nee ik brand hem al met IMG burn
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Je moet dan de tweede stap van deze pagina uitvoeren: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed...
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je wel de md5sum gecheckt aaraar? :)
<hansw> kun je dat onder windows wel uitrekenen? :-)
<aaraar> md5sum?
<hansw> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<aaraar> wat houd dat in
<hansw> dan kun je controleren of de checksum van de iso gelijk is aan wat ze op de site hebben staan
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<hansw> overigens kan een hacker ook gewoon de hashes aanpassen :-)
<hansw> dus erg doordacht ....
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon?
<Solak> g'avond.
<MrChrisDruif> Een hash wordt berekent hansw, die geef je niet mee
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, ze zetten de md5sum neer, daar hoort de iso bij
<hansw> als ze een andere iso neerzetten kunnen ze dus ook een andere md5sum neerzetten
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, de website bedoel je?
<hansw> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja...
<aaraar> als ik cygwin instaleer zie ik niet ergens iets staan met md5sum want ik moetiets met send to (ik denk kopieren naar ik draai in het nederlands) maar de tut is in XP
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry aaraar?
<MrChrisDruif> cygwin is voor md5sum te controleren?
<aaraar> ik heb md5sum voor vista gedownload ja
<aaraar> ja cygwin is vista
<aaraar> ja
<aaraar> van md5sum
<aaraar> las ik in een ubuntu tut
<hansw> cygwin is geen vista hoor
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Toen ik nog op Windows zat (wat klinkt dat op deze manier lang geleden :D) gebruikte ik dit: http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<aaraar> oh :P thnx
<aaraar> jaah nu zie ik hem
<aaraar> ok hij klopt
<aaraar> branden dan maar he
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe, inderdaad cygwin is geen vista...anders had het wel vista geheten :P
<aaraar> nee maar er stond instaleer dan cygwin ofzo
<aaraar> maarja
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<aaraar> Gewoon faal gelezen denk
<aaraar> maar kan ik hem ook voor altijd op me cd laten draaien of is dat slomer of minder goed ofzo
<hansw> is minder snel ja
<hansw> maar kan wel
<hansw> aaraar, het verhaal wat ik bij veel mensen zie is dat ze 2 dagen ofzo er mee kloten, dan blijven er 2 opties open. 1. ze snappen het niet en gaan weer gewoon windows gebruiken. 2. Ze zijn  hooked en gaan bijna helemaal over
<hansw> dat laatste is bij ongeveer 25 procent het geval
<hansw> als je het gaat installeren zou ik wel eerst een dualboot nemen
<hansw> dan kun je makkelijker terug
<aaraar> Ik kom er vanzelf wel achter he :P
<aaraar> ja idd
<aaraar> ik hbe er geen windows dvd bij gekregen dus dat doe ik sowieso
<hansw> je hebt wel een backup?
<hansw> of een recue cd?
<aaraar> ja sowieso maar ik hbe niks te verliezsen behalve save games
<aaraar> ik ga nu me CD erin doen
<aaraar> dus voor nu tot ziens hoeplijk ben ik zo terug draaiend op ubuntu
<OerHeks> als je geen windows cd erbij hebt gekregen, kan je altijd de cd aanmaken. dat gebeurt tijdens 1e keer opstarten.
<MrChrisDruif> Succes! :D
<OerHeks> maar als de fabrikant geen lege cd erbij doet, 'vergeten' veel mensen dat te doen.
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, met een "crack" met gewoon officiële code zou het moeten werken lijkt me?
<OerHeks> ja, download gewoon de 'illegale' dvd en gebruik je code, maar de kans dat de dvd besmet is, is ehmmm.....
<OerHeks> ach
<hansw> vermoedelijk staat er een aparte windows install partitie op zijn schijf
<hansw> doen ze vaak tegenwoordig
<OerHeks> ja, ik ben zomerteen bang, dat hij al 4 primairy heeft...
<hansw> zat hier ook bij, zonde van de ruimte :-)
<hansw> ah, hij is weg, wilde nog zeggen dat hij hem ook op een externe schijf kan installeren
<OerHeks> eerst live, als hij dat onthouden heeft.
<hansw> ja, kan prima, maar het lijkt me niet iemand die van langzaam lijkt te houden :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Vast wel, leek alsof hij de info opzoog als een spons
<hansw> erkan^, zoek trouwens even op de diverse ubuntu planets, duits en engels, ik kan me een artikel voor de geest halen waarbij je voor gnome3 wat aparte dingen moest doen
<OerHeks> gnome3 ?
<OerHeks> daar is ene ppa voor
<hansw> ja, maar je moet een full upgrade doen
<hansw> en nog wat extra packages installeren
<OerHeks> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<hansw> en kan geloof ik alleen vanaf 10.10
<OerHeks> nee 11.04 dacht ik
<FlipSton3> hallo hier allemaal :-)  Heeft er iemand een prog voor ubuntu om dvd's te maken, zoals movie maker van m$?
<hansw> iemand met unity al gekeken of follow mouse werkt?
<aaraar> I DID IT
<MrChrisDruif> Was die niet alleen voor natty?
<aaraar> ik draai nu de demo
<hansw> aaraar, netjes
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig aaraar
<aaraar> wow dit ziet er echt mooi uit
<hansw> aaraar, nu rustig gaan kijken of het wat voor je is
<MrChrisDruif> FlipSton3: standaard wordt toch PiTiVi dacht ik meegeleverd?
<aaraar> ja ik zit al een beetje in me aplications te kijken wat er te bieden valt etc
<hansw> aaraar, wat ik je nog wilde vertellen. je kunt als je een externe schijf hebt ook daar op installeren. dan weet je zeker dat je je windows installatie niet verneukt
<FlipSton3> MrChrisDruif, elke dag blijft ubuntu mij verbazen ;-)
<aaraar> die heb ik niet maar die was ik wel van plan aan te schaffen mischien is nu wel goede tijd
<aaraar> goed dat je het ff zegt
<OerHeks> pitivi Kdenlive openshot
<hansw> aaraar, zelfs als je besluit terug te gaan heb je wat aan zo'n schijf
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> ok
<aaraar> ja die kan je gemakelijk formateren
<MrChrisDruif> FlipSton3: Hoezo?
<FlipSton3> MrChrisDruif, hoe compleet het wel is :-)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> En je kan het nog completer/naar je smaak maken :D
<FlipSton3> heb ik voor het een en ander al gedaan... kan niet alles in 1 keer, ubuntu is ook niet in 1 dag gebouwd :-)
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: En ze zijn bezig met nog een makkelijkere video-editor
<MrChrisDruif> Niet?
<ipadenubuntu> Goedenavond
<aaraar> zit er ene video editor in?
<aaraar> net als imovie ofzo
<OerHeks> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<hansw> aaraar, geen idee, maar via het software center kun je wel dingen installeren
<OerHeks> goeie start om te zoeken
<ipadenubuntu> Ik wil mijn ipad mounten in linux echter krijg ik de volgende melding (hij is wel te zien onder het menu locaties als ipad,maar zodra ik erop klik): DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:
<ipadenubuntu> Waar zou dit mee te maken kunnen hebben
<OerHeks> wil je ubuntu op je ipad zetten ?
<hansw> ipadenubuntu, dbus is vrij nieuw
<hansw> wellicht kan het de hardware niet herkennen
<erkan^> Gnome 2 is ook prima , hansw ?
<ipadenubuntu> dat zou kunnen, echter zou 10.10 de ipad outofthebox moeten odnersteunen lees ik,
<hansw> erkan^, dat gebruik je al, dus dat kun je zelf het beste beantwoorden :-)
<erkan^> een speciale netbooksoftware van ubuntu 10.10 loopt niet echt lekker, ivm lastig van kolom te klikken ofzo
<ipadenubuntu> ik heb ook al de libimobiledevice geupgrade en herinstalleerd.
<aaraar> is het mogelijk om mijn games te spelen die ondersteund zijn voor linux?
<hansw> aaraar, dat wil je niet
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Lijkt me wel, maar inderdaad...dat wil je niet
<hansw> tenzij ze echt een linux versie hebben
<hansw> koop een console :-)
<aaraar> anders spaced ie ofzo
<aaraar> (ik heb PS3 maar ik game op alebij)
 * erkan^ loves Nintendo! :P
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Performance valt (als het al draait) tegen omdat het moet laten lijken dat het op Windows draait
<aaraar> ohja k vat hem dan gaat ie emulaten
<MrChrisDruif> Ze noemen zich een compatibility-layer, maar performance verlies je gewoon
<OerHeks> ligt ook aan je hardware, een beetje.
<aaraar> naah me graphics zijn wel goed allene me procesor weet ik neit maar op windows draait ie er vele mee
<OerHeks> maar ach, anders pak je VirtualBox, installeer daar windows in, en je games
<aaraar> virtualbox?
<ipadenubuntu> Misschien ligt het eraan dat ik iOS 4.3.1 heb en dat die niet ondersteunt wordt?
<aaraar> weet iemand iets van een iOS theme dat het op en mac lijkt (lijkt het al een beetje)
<OerHeks> virtuele computer binnen je ubuntu > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VirtualBox
<OerHeks> kan je ook leuk andere distro's eens uitproberen
<OerHeks> of een servertje opzetten.
<ipadenubuntu> Dankje, bladwijzer vna gemaakt, altijd leuk dat soort dingen.
<aaraar> servertje opzetten? en dan
<OerHeks> wees creatief, wees succesvol.
<MrChrisDruif> Zolang je dual-boot kan je je games gewoon op Windows blijven spelen
<OerHeks> wat kan je met een server, nou daar is ook een mooie start voor > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<aaraar> nee k bedoel wat moet je met zon server
<OerHeks> zelf een game-server hosten
<OerHeks> gezellig met z'n allen Tux-Cart racen
<erkan^> zon server? bedoel je lamp?
<MrChrisDruif> Een server voor Zon? Die bestaan toch allang niet meer? :P
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, die staat nu in japan :-)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: is wel engels: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_server
<aaraar> ja dat super tux kart viel me ook metene op XD
<aaraar> engels is niet eerg is nog bijna beter dan me nederlands
<aaraar> ik ga ff super tux proberen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nice :D
<ipadenubuntu> kan je met virtualbox ook een windows versie draaien en daarop je ipad koppelen, daar mijn ipad nu niet herkend wordt?
<ipadenubuntu> dus via die manier films/muziek overzetten
<aaraar> Dank jullie wel mensen het werkt top
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn om te horen aaraar :)
<Flip|GONE> tot de volgende meeting allemaal, mijn ogen vallen toe :-)
<aaraar> weltrust
<aaraar> :P
<aaraar> Xd
<erkan^> truste
<aaraar> ja k ga denk ook ff prisonbreak kijken dan tukken
<MrChrisDruif> Meeting?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wie was ookalweer naar mac-thema opzoek? Was aaraar zeker? :P
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, compiz en een dock :-)
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<hansw> vreselijk
<hansw> heb zelf compiz maar er zijn maar een paar gadgets die ik gebruik
<hansw> en eigenlijk alleen tijdens het ontwikkelen
<anarkii> dus. uhm. ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja?
<anarkii> rustig hier. zaterdag avond he?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja en dit is ook het support channel :)
<anarkii> ah ik dacht algemeen ubuntu chat
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, daarvoor moet je /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-17
<DaveDavenport> hoi
<DaveDavenport> Weet iemand hier hoe je virtuele desktop's moet toevoegen in unity
<trijntje> ik weet het niet, unity heeft nogal weinig configuratieopties tot nu toe
<DaveDavenport> het is wat frustratie
<DaveDavenport> eens kijken of het via libwnck te doen is
<DaveDavenport> wel veel rare dingen in natty..  middle mouse emulation dat niet werkt, bash auto completion die in dumb mode staat, etc
<DaveDavenport> hmm libwnck kan het niet aanpassen
<DaveDavenport> gnome-terminal keyboard binding preferences menu werkt niet.. f10 blijft aan menu
<trijntje> Ik weet het, ik hoop maar dat er nog veel verbeteringen voor natty komen, maar er is niet heel veel tijd meer
<JanC> DaveDavenport: je kan het aantal virtuele werkplekken aanpassen in CCSM (CompizConfig Settings Manager)
<JanC> de kans bestaat dat compiz crasht op het moment dat je het aanpast, maar als het herstart heb je wel het aantal dat je instelde dan  ;)
<aaraar> OerHeks: uhm oerheks ik heb denk ik iets fout gedaaan ik heb tijdens de installatie helemaal geen keuze gehad of ik ubuntu naast windows wou en nu hbe ik alleen ubuntu XD
<OerHeks> wat raar, iedereen krijgt die keuze.
<OerHeks> te snel op 'verder'  gedruk zonder te lezen ?
<aaraar> ik begon en toen gingen ze gewoon vragen van nederlands bla bla en stond er ineens nu installeren dus ik druk daar iop moet ik me naam en alles doen maar er kwam niks van naast windows of alleen ubuntu
<aaraar> nee ik hbe juist goed gekkeken omdat ik het zocht heb het  2 keer opnieuw gedaan
<aaraar> nah maar ik wou tog win7 gaan installeren
<aaraar> dus kan ik die nu alsnog doen
<CasW> Het aller-beginscherm van de installatie vraagt erom
<DaveDavenport> JanC: hmm maar weer naar openbox
<DaveDavenport> JanC: nu software-center in openbox nog werkend krijgen
<JanC> waarom zou dat niet werken?
<OerHeks> 7e schermpje > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/test-forum/10-10-screenshots-van-de-nieuwe-installatie-procedure/
<aaraar> nou dan zou ik het wel weer niet gezien hebben
<DaveDavenport> als je install klikt doet ie niets
<DaveDavenport> op terminal zeurt hij over dbus system bug
<DaveDavenport> bus
<DaveDavenport> als draait keurig een dbus session
<JanC> je zal vermoedelijk wel een groot deel van GNOME moeten installeren & laten starten...
<DaveDavenport> ook gnome-keyring krijg ik niet meer werkend :(
<aaraar> oerheks ik zie niks over windows hoor
<DaveDavenport> kleine problempjes
<JanC> DaveDavenport: gebruik je gewoon openbox of Lubuntu?
<aaraar> OerHeks: ik zie daar niks over windows hoor
<OerHeks> dan is het geen ubuntu probleem, ik zie duidelijk 'naast elkaar installeren / gehele schijf gebruiken / partities handmatig
<JanC> ik gok dat de Lubuntu sessie misschien wel e.e.a. regelt...
<aaraar> ooh dat
<MrChrisDruif> Mogûh
<OerHeks> hoi Chris
<DaveDavenport> JanC: ubuntu met openbox geinstalleerd
<aaraar> ja dat vatte ik niet bij mij als ik op partities kiezen zegmaar klikte dan gaf ie allemaal rare worden en cijfers en wist niet wak nou moest doen
<DaveDavenport> hmm lubuntu effe googlen
<aaraar> moguh chris
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is er aan de hand?
<aaraar> ik heb geen keuze gekregen voor windows naast ubuntu en heb nu alleen ubuntu
<DaveDavenport> hmm kwestie van lezen
<JanC> DaveDavenport: Lubuntu is Ubuntu + LXDE (en LXDE gebruikt openbox als window manager IIRC)
<DaveDavenport> 2011-04-17 12:09:35,895 - softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - _on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.290'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<JanC> DaveDavenport: ah, PolicyKit is nodig om root-rechten te krijgen
<DaveDavenport> mijn ding draait in ck-launch-session
<DaveDavenport> dacht dat dat het op loste
<JanC> en org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages is waarschijnlijk AptDaemon
<DaveDavenport> hmmm aptd starten
<DaveDavenport> effe kijke
<DaveDavenport> hmm nop... moet je als root starten, en draait al
<DaveDavenport> /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<DaveDavenport> aaah
<DaveDavenport> dat werkt, nu gnome-keyring nog
<aaraar> biw
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Dus Ubuntu is nu alleen geïnstalleerd? Had je niet de keuzes die OerHeks aangaf?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai :P
<aaraar> mee
<aaraar> *nee
<aaraar> maar is neit zo erg
<aaraar> het bevalt me wel en ik wou tog vista gaan inruilen voor win7
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe :D
<aaraar> maar
<MrChrisDruif> En misschien is dat niet eens nodig als Ubuntu je bevalt :)
<aaraar> ik heb een probleempje met monllight/silverlight
<aaraar> op de site van mijn school is er een programma draaiend voor huiswerk te checken
<aaraar> maar dat vereist silverlight
<aaraar> dus ik werd verwezen naar moonlight
<MrChrisDruif> Wat een kak site, dat ze silverlight gebruiken
<aaraar> ja :P maar aleen voor huiswerk
<MrChrisDruif> Als nog? :P
<aaraar> ja idd zelfs op windows halk er problemen mee moet je nagaan op mac of linux dus
<aaraar> maar niet alleen de site is kak
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad....platform onafhankelijkheid?
<aaraar> maar ik zag dus moonlight zeg maar silverlight voor linux
<aaraar> maar dan geeft ie errors
<aaraar> hallo?
<aaraar> Er is een fout opgetreden bij het laden: System.ArgumentException: Operation 'GetStartupData' not found in the service contract 'ILoginService' in namespace 'http://tempuri.org/'   at System.ServiceModel.ClientBase`1+ChannelBase`1[Dynamic.WCFClientProxy.Silverlight.Proxy.ILoginService,Dynamic.WCFClientProxy.Silverlight.Proxy.ILoginService].BeginInvoke (System.String methodName, System.Object[] args, System.AsyncCallback callback,
<aaraar> das mijn error
<aaraar> MrChrisDruif: ben je er nog
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Als je mij ziet in de kanaal, dan ben ik er
<aaraar> er zijn heel veel mer mensen met silverlight problemen etc.
<aaraar> oh ok
<aaraar> maar ik heb net playonlinux gevonden waarmee ik steam kan draaien kan ik hopelijk nog een BEETJE mijn gekochte games spelen
<MonkeyDust> linux dient natuurlijk niet om op te gamen he
<aaraar> nee I KNOW
<aaraar> maar als ik daar ooit zin in heb kan ik wel wat doen ;)
<OerHeks> gewoon proberen :-)
<OerHeks> tip: veel games werken beter, als je compiz uitschakeld.
<aaraar> compiz?
<aaraar> okeee?
<aaraar> ik kopieer net mijn muziek van mijn ipod
<aaraar> en er komen allemaal rare bestanden als AYAJ ofzo
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, die ken ik niet....maar ja, ik gebruik geen meuk van Apple icm Linux :P
<aaraar> nah Ipod is wel goed alleen Itunes is kut maar aangezien hier Rythmbox op zit
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben zo goed als Linux all the way...als je Android er ook onder laat vallen :P
<aaraar> MrChrisDruif: als ik een .jar file heb hoe boer ik die dan uit
<aaraar> of zit er gen standaard java op
<MrChrisDruif> Rechtermuisknop > Properties/whatever het is in Nederlands > Uitvoeren als programma toestaan
<MonkeyDust> aaraar: ben je hier iets mee? http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2011/04/16/1241/
<fke> Ben ik weer, ik heb nog steeds problemen met mn schijf mounten :S
<fke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594827/
<fke> de schijf van 2tb mount wel, maar alleen als root en gebruik m voor samba netwerk, maar niemand kan er iets mee vanwege rechten..
<fke> niemand?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, te weinig ervaring met mounten van schijven...gaat bij mij altijd goed <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Automatisch bedoel ik dan
<fke> okay :)
<fke> Ik heb al een paar dagen dit probleem
<fke> maar ik kom er maar niet achter wat het is :(
<MrChrisDruif> Op hoeveel bits zit je?
<fke> ext4 is t
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar je OS, is die 32 of 64 bit?
<fke> 32
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien heb je hier iets aan? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount#Mounting
<fke> Ja, dat heb ik al helemaal doorlopeb
<fke> doorlopen ** maar zelfs dan
<MrChrisDruif> Dan weet ik het helaas niet :)
<fke> oke ik heb dringend hulp nodig :P
<fke> ik heb me ubuntu nu zover, dat hij mountall shell start
<fke> maar niet ubuntu zelf..
<fke> hij zegt dat hij niet een hdd kan mounten, terwijl hij al wel de hd gemount heeft met het os.
<felix_> hoi
<aaraar> eyowa
<alex--> hoi
<alex--> me pc geeft 3 lange piepjes als ik de stekker in het stopcontact stop
<hansw> nieuw geheugen erin gestopt?
<hansw> of een ander stukje hardware?
<JanC> alex--: er zijn websites die per BIOS-fabrikant uitleggen wat al de verschillende biep-signalen betekenen
<alex--> ik heb de cpu eraf gehaald
<alex--> en er weer op gedaan
<alex--> (sorry had ik even moeten vermelden)
<JanC> misschien niet goed gedaan dan
<alex--> moet er nieuwe pasta op?
<JanC> pootje verplooit of zo  :-/
<JanC> verplooid
<JanC> als die niet genoeg meer koelt kan er ook een probleem zijn natuurlijk
<alex--> hoe weet ik of hij nog genoeg koelt?
<alex--> ohja ik heb ook 2 IDE kabels omgewisseld
<JanC> alex--: zit er een toetsenbord aan?
<hansw> alex--, ami bios?
<alex--> ps2 toetsenbord ja
<alex--> Pentium 3 bak
<alex--> niet met zo'n insteekslot, maar gewoon met de cpu op het moederbord
<alex--> ik weet niet welke bios ik heb
<hansw> alex, heb je nog andere kaarten moeten losmaken om er bij te kunnen?
<alex--> heb wel het moederbord er een tijdje geleden uit gehaald
<JanC> meestal hangt er een sticker op de CMOS/Flash v/d BIOS
<hansw> zo ja, kijk dan even of die er goed in zitten
<alex--> heb cd drive, hdd, moederbord en cpu eruit gehaald
<hansw> even alles nalopen
<JanC> ja, alle kaarten, stekkers, geheugenmodules, etc. controleren of ze correct vast zitten  ☺
<hansw> goed aandrukken
<alex--> maar toen ik de stekker in het stopcontact deed ging hij al aa
<alex--> n
<alex--> ah
<alex--> geheugenmodules
<alex--> die zitten er niet in
<alex--> :$
<alex--> kan dat het probleem zijn?
<hansw> *g*
<JanC> lol
<JanC> hoe wil je booten zonder geheugen?  :P
<alex--> ja sorry was vergeten dat er geen ram in zat
<alex--> wat is het minimale aantal ram om in de bios te kunnen?
<hansw> 64 Kb ;-)
<hansw> nee, geintje
<hansw> paar mb is in theorie genoeg, maar met huidige kernels kun je dan niet veel vermoed ik
<alex--> ok
<alex--> brb
<hansw> duw er gewoon 1 broodje in
<JanC> hansw: 64 kB was inderdaad het juiste antwoord voor de originele IBM PC  ;)
<JanC> maar ik gok dat moderne BIOS'en met ACPI en SMBIOS en dergelijke wel meer nodig hebben
<JanC> en de kans is klein dat je een module van 64 kB vindt die op dat mobo past  ☺
<niohubala> sorry alex--, ik had even mijn connectie verloren
<niohubala> heb je er al leven in gekregen?
<JanC> niohubala: hij was vergeten RAM er in te proppen  ;)
<JanC> (hij/zij?)
<ipadproblem> Mensen
<ipadproblem> Ik heb een heel vervelend probleem met mijn ipad
<CasW> Heb je een probleem met je iPad?
<ipadproblem> klopt
<CasW> Vertel
<ipadproblem> ik wil muziek toevoegen
<ipadproblem> via gtkpod/rythmbox
<ipadproblem> maakt niet uit, geen enkele werkt
<CasW> Dan moet je een nieuwere libimobiledevice installeren
<ipadproblem> hij vind de ipad wel, kan erop browsen, maar ik krijg de bestanden er niet op
<CasW> Wat zegt hij?
<ipadproblem> volgens mij heb ik dat net gedaan
<ipadproblem> in gtkpod geeft hij een melding over 'wrong checksum'
<ipadproblem> maar hij kopieert ze wel (en dan op het eind de melding)
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> En in Rhythmbox?
<ipadproblem> een moment
<ipadproblem> geen foutmelding, hij kopieert de track ernaar toe
<CasW> Maar vervolgens staan ze er niet op?
<ipadproblem> Nop
<CasW> Tsja, lijkt me toch een probleem van libimobiledevice
<ipadproblem> en elke keer als ik dat doe en de ipod app open op de ipad, dan komt er een (lege) genius speellijst bij
<ipadproblem> Ja dat leek mij ook zo.
<CasW> Kan je kijken welke versie dat is? (menu -> systeem -> beheer -> synaptic)
<CasW> En dan zoeken naar libimobiledevice
<ipadproblem> 1.0.6-1
<ipadproblem> 1.0.6-1ubuntu1~maverick1
<ipadproblem> om precies te zijn
<CasW> Oké, dat is de laatste stabiele versie, wat is de firmware van je iPad?
<ipadproblem> 4.3.1
<CasW> Oké, zou gewoon moeten werken...
<ipadproblem> Hmhm
<CasW> Iemand anders nog ideeën/
<CasW> *?
<ipadproblem> dat dacht ik ook, als ik via openSSH op de ipad rondneus, kan ik de tracks wel vinden!
<ipadproblem> Maar ergens gaat het dus fout met die ipad app. Ik wil best een 3rd parrty music app hebben, maar de ipod functionaliteit met het dubbelklikken is wel handig.
<CasW> Huh? App?
<ipadproblem> ja de app op mijn ipad, (ipod app bedoel ik)
<CasW> Welke app op je iPad?
<CasW> SSH?
<ipadproblem> nee gewoon de standaard ipod app, waar je normaal gesproken je muziek in hebt.
<CasW> Ohzo
<CasW> Daar gaat het niet fout
<CasW> Die wordt namelijk als het goed is helemaal niet aangeroepen
<ipadproblem> Waar zou het dan fout gaan,
<CasW> Bij de beveiliging van die iPad denk ik
<CasW> (De hele reden waarom je dat libimobiledevice nodig hebt)
<ipadproblem> Hmm
<ipadproblem> ik probeer het nu ook met Banshee, kijken wat er daar gebeurt.
<ipadproblem> zelfde als met rhythmbox, alleen geen extra geniuis speelijst
<JanC> het probleem is natuurlijk dat je een Apple iZooi gekocht hebt
<ipadproblem> ja dat zeker
<ipadproblem> het is een top ding, maar itunes is echt * zucht*
<ipadproblem> voor de rest ben ik erg tevreden
<JanC> dingen die je niet normaal kan gebruiken en waarvan de fabrikant die bug niet wil oplossen zou ik niet "top" noemen
<JanC> maar dat is mijn mening natuurlijk  ;)
<ipadproblem> normaal gebruiken kan ik wel, maar het is gewoon zonde dat ze geen itunes voor linux aanbieden
<ipadproblem> daarmee zou alles opgelost zijn.
<ipadproblem> niet dat ik daar blij mee ben, maar dan kan ik tenminste muziek en video's toevoegen
<JanC> een toestel om muziek af te spelen waar je geen muziek op kan zetten lijkt me toch redelijk nutteloos?
<ipadproblem> Nou ik gebruik hem meer voor video/internet/games
<ipadproblem> maar inderdaad geen muziek is best vervelend, maar ik krijg er ook niet 'normaal' videos op (wel via openssh en dan af te spelen met iFile)
<ipadproblem> misschien toch maar een leuke android tablet halen als ik het zo bekijk.
<ipadproblem> iemand een ipad kopen toevallig
<ipadproblem> :')
<Tecumseh> goedenavond
<Tecumseh> ik heb de laptop van mijn vrouw een update gegeven en nu wil X niet meer starten
<Tecumseh> kan iemand me helpen dit probleem op te lossen?
<JanC> Tecumseh: welke drivers gebruik je?
<JanC> en welek grafische kaart zit er in?
<Tecumseh> JanC: kaart is ati en drivers weet ik zo niet
<Tecumseh> ondertussen een dist-upgrade aan het doen omdat er nog wat pakketten achterbleven
<Tecumseh> 1 van de dingen die achterbleef was een kernel-upgrade, ben net toe aan een reboot en hopelijk lost dat het op
<Tecumseh> helaas, geen geluk daarmee
<MrChrisDruif> Tecumseh: Ik heb de vraag gemist
<Tecumseh> na een upgrade van kubuntu heb ik geen x meer
<Tecumseh> ik zie net in /var/log/kdm.log dat fglrx niet bestaat
<MrChrisDruif> Een upgrade? Als in van versie 10.04 naar 10.10?
<OerHeks> 10.04.1 naar 10.04.2 denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weet ik niet
<Tecumseh> ik zie net dat ik hier al natty op heb staan
<MrChrisDruif> Natty? Die is nog in beta
<MrChrisDruif> Beta 2 als het goed is
<Tecumseh> klopt
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe ben je dan met een upgrade daar gekomen?
<JanC> Tecumseh: probeer eens om xorg.conf te wissen (of te hernoemen naar *.bak of zo) ?
<JanC> of probeer fglrx te installeren  ;)
<fke> oke
<fke> ik zit in de shit
<MrChrisDruif> fke: Waarmee?
<fke> ik zit vast in mountall shell, en kom er niet meer uit
<fke> Ik moet de fstab verranderen, maar kan niet ubuntu i
<fke> in*
<MrChrisDruif> Ctrl+z werkt niet?
<JanC> "mountall shell" ?
<fke> wat zou dat doen?
<JanC> bedoel je busybox shell?
<MrChrisDruif> Er vanuitgaand dat het iets is in terminal zou het het huidige proces moeten beëindigen
<JanC> of gewoon een shell omdat er iets niet gemount raakt?
<fke> ja, dat is het
<fke> niks mount
<JanC> ctrl+z beëindigt geen proces!
<OerHeks> nogsteeds het mount probleem met die 2 Tb schijf / fat32 ?
<JanC> 2 terrabit?
<fke> ja oerheks :S
<fke> jup
<OerHeks> ik vind het nogsteeds vreemd dat je Fat32 gebruikt.
<fke> gebruik ik niet,
<fke> ik heb hem naar ext4 geformateerd
<JanC> fke: wat wordt er niet gemount?
<JanC> welke fout krijg je en zo?
<fke> op het moment word er niks gemount.
<fke> ik zal even wat error lines geven moment
<JanC> dan kom je in een busybox shell in het initramfs terecht dus?
<fke> ja
<fke> "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab/ cannot yet be mounted
<JanC> en welke mounts staan daar?
<fke> zo 'n beetje allemaal inclusief cd
<fke> echt raar, ik denk dat mn fstab bij afsluiten niet goed opgeslagen is en beschadigd iets mist
<JanC> dat zou je toch moeten zien dan?
<Tecumseh> JanC: fglrx installeren werkte niet, nu een poging om de opensource drivers te installeren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<JanC> Tecumseh: de open source driver is standaard geïnstalleerd
<fke> ja als ik in die busybox fsck probeer krijg ik: WARNING: bad format on line 14 of /etc/fstab
<JanC> fke: en wat is lijn 14 ?
<fke> was het
<JanC> Tecumseh: als je xorg.conf weghaalt zou die normaal een open source driver moeten gebruiken (misschien wordt de kernel-module daarvan wel geblacklist als je fglrx gebruikte?)
<JanC> fke: wat is lijn 14 in fstab?
<fke> gewoon een mount line
<OerHeks> hoe kan JanC je helpen, als je niet verteld wat die lijn is ?
<Tecumseh> zou kunnen JanC, op dit moment ben ik al de fglrx aan het removen en purgen
<fke> de mount line van mijn nieuwe hd
<fke> omdat ik niet kan checken wat het momenteel is... dat is het grote probleem ik kom niet meer in de fstab
<fke> ik weet het wel van toen hij het nog deed... maar daar heb je nu weinig aan
<JanC> als fsck die foutmelding geeft moet je toch echt wel aan fstab kunnen...
<OerHeks> je huidige Fstab geeft een error, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<JanC> OerHeks: er is geen grafische interface in een busybox shel  :P
<OerHeks> ah, pardon
<OerHeks> vi
<fke> ja, daarom zit ik niet in busybox :P ik zit ergens anders want deze heeft geen grafische  interface
<Tecumseh> JanC: ik heb weer een inlogscherm
<fke> recovery shell
<JanC> Tecumseh: mooi, dat is al wat makkelijker werken  ☺
<JanC> <fke> ja als ik in die busybox fsck probeer krijg ik: WARNING: bad format on line 14 of /etc/fstab
<fke> ja
<JanC> als fsck fstab kan lezen dan jij ook...
<fke> nee, want hij kan hem niet weergeven..
<JanC> ?
<fke> hij heeft geen grafische weergave
<fke> ja heel raar allemaal
<JanC> gewoon met cat?
<JanC> cat /etc/fstab
<fke> ik zal even proberen :) thnxs BRB
<JanC> en dan de 14e lijn tellen  ;)
<fke> oke met cat /etc/fstab bij de 14 lijn kreeg ik:
<fke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595231/
<fke> dat.... en ik zie de fout nu al... unmask moet umask zijn@!
<fke> maar enig idee hoe ik nu die fstab kan aanpassen Janc?
<misnix> sudo nano  /etc/fstab
<JanC> hm, zit nano of pico in initramfs ?
<misnix> of een andere editor als nano
<misnix> oh
<JanC> er zal wel *iets* in zitten  ☺
<misnix> ex ;p
<fke> hmmm
<fke> dus sudo nana of pico of initramfs proberen?
<fke> nsno *
<MrChrisDruif> nano*
<fke> ja :P
<fke> oke, Brb
<misnix> vi vast wel
<JanC> 'vi' is niet zo handig als je het niet kent  ;)
<JanC> misschien is sed ook een optie, als dat er in zit
<misnix> ik las net dat iemand ed aanraadde :-p
<JanC> misnix: 'ed' is een line editor zoals 'edlin'  ;)
<JanC> soort van interactieve versie van sed als je wil (of eigenlijk omgekeerd)
<misnix> JanC, die smiley was niet voor niets, ik heb beide altijd weten te mijden voor echt gebruik ;-)
<JanC> ach, ik heb nog MS-DOS gebruikt in de tijd dat 'edlin' de enige editor daarin was  ;)
<hansw> maar kan edlin ook zoiets als: %s/foo/bar/g ?
<misnix> voor ms-dos werd me al heel snel vi aangeraden gelukkig ;-)
<JanC> 'edlin' is nog veel beperkter dan 'ed' inderdaad  ;)
<misnix> hansw, de vraag stellen is 'm beantwoorden :)
<hansw> ik heb geen verstand van al die editors, vi moest ik leren
<misnix> en die vi was nog kleiner dan de huidige ed :)
<misnix> alles moet je leren
<hansw> ooit nog eens met de maker van vim zitten eten, brammetje
<hansw> erg gezellig
<JanC> de maker van 'aap' ook...
<hansw> dat ken ik weer niet
<JanC> een build system geschreven in Python
<JanC> wordt toch ook gebruikt voor vim, dacht ik?
<hansw> broodje aap? :-)
<hansw> of kent men die uitdrukking niet in .be?
<JanC> kennen wel, gebruiken niet echt
<fke> ik heb nu nano geprobeerd, alleen kan het niet opslaan omdat het een read-only file is..
<hansw> fke, je kunt wel booten? boot dan met <linuxkernelversie> init=/bin/sh rw
<hansw> vanuit grub (denk niet dat je lilo gebruikt)
<JanC> http://www.a-a-p.org/
<hansw> daarmee open je de filesystems met read/write rechten
<fke> dus ik moet nu gewoon init=/bin/sh rw intypen? :P
<hansw> nee, bij het opstarten
<hansw> zoek even hoe je grub interactief kunt opstarten en zet dan achter de kernel init.....
<hansw> JanC, grappig
<JanC> shift ingedrukt houden tijdens het booten voor grub menu
<hansw> dat wist ik dus weer niet :-)
<fke> hmm.. ik ga nog morgen vanalles proberen, eerst ff slapen :P weer vroeg op!
<fke> maar thnxs voor alle hulp!!! :D :D
<hansw> succes
<hansw> en anders morgenavond gewoon weer vragen
<JanC> hm, en Bram heeft nog een project blijkbaar: Zimbu
<felix__> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai felix__
<felix__> hallo
<felix__> hoi
<MedUsaXIII> Gekke vraag, als ik viedeo bewerkt crashen de borders rond mijn vensters nog wel eens ( dan komt er een grijze rand om elk venster heen en verdwijnen de knoppen rechts boven in ) weet iemand of je dit klan herstarten of is dit gewoon een compiz issue ?
<DaveDavenport> klinkt als compiz issue
<DaveDavenport> maar nog nooit van gehoord
<DaveDavenport> ik gebruik geen compiz dus zou niet weten of je het zo een twee drie kan herstarten
<hansw> nog nooit gezien hier
 * DaveDavenport houd van eenvoudige desktops.
<DaveDavenport> http://images.sarine.nl/desktop-19-03-11-v3.png zo iets
<JanC> MedUsaXIII: als je in Unity zit is dat een compiz-crash
<JanC> Compiz kan er ook "eenvoudig" uit zien  ;)
<MedUsaXIII> JanC, nee zit op Gnome 2 nog
<DaveDavenport> waar waar
<MedUsaXIII> ubuntu 10.04
<DaveDavenport> MedUsaXIII: desktop effecten staan aan?
<JanC> MedUsaXIII: als je Compiz gebruikt is het een compiz crash, als je geen compiz gebruikt een metacity crash
<hansw> DaveDavenport, dat is vrij druk met programma's enzo :-)
<JanC> algemeen gezegd: het is je window manager die crasht
<MedUsaXIII> Ja lichte effecten staan aan, gebeurd allen soms als ik bezig ga met Avidemux
<MedUsaXIII> is geen grote ramp gelukkig
<JanC> gewoon je window manager herstarten  ;)
<JanC> normaal zou dat automatisch moeten gebeuren overigens
<DaveDavenport> metacity --replace voor metacity
<MedUsaXIII> Danku, DaceDavenport, werkt super
<MedUsaXIII> ik heb ook geen idee waarom het niet automatisch gebeurd
<JanC> MedUsaXIII: oh, en bedoel je dat de randen van je vensters verdwijnen of vervangen worden door een soort Windows 3.x-achtige zooi?
<DaveDavenport> hansw: tja. bg kan ook abstracter. maar dit zag er gewldig uit op een VPA paneel.
<MedUsaXIII> Hij crasht zo meteen wel nog een keer dan maar ik even een screenshot
<JanC> metacity crasht normaal bijna nooit
<JanC> lichte effecten was ook compiz, denk ik
<DaveDavenport> metacity is idd zeer stabiel
<hansw> DaveDavenport, vpa? wat is dat?
<DaveDavenport> pva whatever..  zeer hoog contrast LCD panel
<hansw> ken het niet, vandaar de vraag
<DaveDavenport> 3000:1 contrast (statisch) erg mooi om naar te kijken, en met die achtergrond gloeien de ogen echt uit je scherm
<DaveDavenport> creepy as hell
<JanC> één v/d verschillende technieken om LCD-schermen te maken
<JanC> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/TFT_LCD#Patterned_vertical_alignment_.28PVA.29
<DaveDavenport> yep.
<JanC> de andere technieken staan ook in dat artikel  ;)
<hansw> leuk
<JanC> DaveDavenport: is het zo'n 16-bits van Eizo (of vergelijkbaar) ?  ☺
<DaveDavenport> sony scherm ooit gebruikt voor het bekijken van CAT scans e.d.
<JanC> ah, 10 bits dus
<JanC> volgens wikipedia  ;)
<DaveDavenport> yep
<DaveDavenport> 10bit p.c.
<JanC> dat betekent dat je kleurprofielen kan toepassen zonder (veel) verlies van kwaliteit en zo
<DaveDavenport> yep. onmogelijk groot en zwaar ding
<DaveDavenport> en zit een 'vlek' in
<DaveDavenport> dus ik gebruik hem niet meer : (
<DaveDavenport> doe het nu met TN crap
<JanC> een "normale" TFT geeft eigenlijk een veel minder goed kleurbereik dan een CRT
 * DaveDavenport remembers his old iiyama
<DaveDavenport> 1600x1200@89Hz
<DaveDavenport> en pracht kleuren
<JanC> zelfs een el cheapo CRT van 80 € deed het beter
<JanC> dan een alledaagse TFT
<DaveDavenport> yep, maar zo huge ass als het maar kan
<DaveDavenport> als ik geld heb, een keer een mooi IPS paneeltje kopen
<DaveDavenport> maar, voor wat programmeren boeit ut niet zo
<JanC> dat scherm voor die CAT scanner, heeft die ook een glazen venster ipv plastic zoals de medische monitors van Eizo?
<DaveDavenport> nee dat jammer genoeg niet :(
<DaveDavenport> wel veel ingangen enzo
<JanC> kwestie van hygiëne en zo  :P
<JanC> glas is beter afkuisbaar als je daar met je vingers op zitten aanwijzen hebt  :P
<JanC> of zoiets
<DaveDavenport> vingers waren hier het hele probleem
<DaveDavenport> imand een keer veel te hard op gedrukt
<DaveDavenport> en de boel gesloopt
<JanC> oei
<DaveDavenport> (zo ziet het er uit)
<DaveDavenport> gekke 'vlek' in het beeld
<DaveDavenport> en het ding is niet grappig zwaar, kan bijna mee doen met CRT's
<DaveDavenport> enigste wat mist is de degaus 'ploink'
<DaveDavenport> als je hem aanzet
<DaveDavenport> als ik een keer een ips paneel koop, maak ik een apparaatje om dat na te bootsen
<hansw> crt's konden dat ook :-)
<DaveDavenport> daarom
<hansw> als een crt getjing doet gaat het trouwens fout
<DaveDavenport> het was meer een 'doink' dan een getjing
<hansw> bij mij niet
<JanC> moet je eens je gsm naast/op een CRT leggen en dan iemand vragen je te bellen   :P
<hansw> had daarna ook nog maar 16 kleuren :-)
<hansw> ja, ken ik :-)
<DaveDavenport> iiyama's en verschillende sun's maakten echt 'doink' geluid
<JanC> zie je letterlijk enkele seconden voor het bellen start je beeldscherm aan het dansen  gaan
<DaveDavenport> with a reverb
<hansw> ubuntu is nog bezig om dat met wobbly windows te emuleren :-)
<JanC> hehe
<DaveDavenport> he
<hansw> DaveDavenport, nooit gehad, vandaar denk ik
<hansw> DaveDavenport, zat jij vroeger ook op usenet? niwo en later nimss?
<DaveDavenport> nee
<hansw> ok
<DaveDavenport> <-- qball under cover
<hansw> dat vermoeden had ik al
<DaveDavenport> ugh Ik heb een fanless video kaart nodig
<misnix> kringloopwinkel
<DaveDavenport> hmm
 * JanC zat vroeger op usenet  :P
<JanC> maar meer op de be.* en een aantal internationale groepen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-09
<Guest98782> hey hoe kan ik windows 7 veranderen in linux ?
<corewillem> hoe bedoel je ?
<Guest98782> ik heb nu windows 7 als besturingssysteem en ik wil dat graag als ubuntu hebben
<Guest98782> iedere keer als ik windows 7 opstart krijg ik scherm waar ik windows 7 óf ubuntie kan kiezen
<corewillem> ah wil je een dualboot (dat je bij opstarten kan kiezen tussen ubuntu en windhoos)
<corewillem> ah je hebt ubuntu dus al ?
<Guest98782> yup maar ik wil geen dualboot hebben
<corewillem> windows er af ?
<Guest98782> ja
<trijntje> Guest98782: heb je met wubi geinstalleerd?
<Guest98782> wubi ?
<corewillem> (wubi = de installer die je in windows kunt uitvoeren )
<corewillem> heb je het via een cd/dvd/usb gedaan ?
<corewillem> of gedownload en geinstaleerd in windows
<Guest98782> gedownload en geinstaleerd in windows
<corewillem> ah wubi dus
<corewillem> en nu wil je windows er af he
<Guest98782> ja
<Gorash> kun je niet heel simpel via een gui dat veranderen in je settings ergens of ben ik gek?
<Gorash> en dan gewoon die partitie van windows areaf flikkeren?
<corewillem> hmmm windows kan je er niet af flikkeren als je wubi hebt
<corewillem> je kan het (moet het zelf opzoeken )
<corewillem> maar is niet aangeraden dacht ik
<Gorash> startup-manager?
<Guest98782> zal ik dan gewoon ubuntu opnieuw instaleren en dan dit keer via de usb ?
<Gorash> waarom zou dat niet kunnen? mja ik heb gene ervaring emt wubi
<corewillem> jah dat is het slimste
<Gorash> erg omslachtig
<corewillem> je kan het loskoppelen van windows en dan windows verwijderen
<Gorash> waarom niet ff proberen en als het niet werkt opnieuw installen?
<corewillem> maar dat is niet handig (moeilijk voor beginners )     en niet zo stabiel
<corewillem> dus via usb installeren is het slimste
<Gorash> startup manager
<corewillem> backup je gegevens best wel
<Gorash> en gewoon daarna partitie's verwijderen, echt niet moeilijk ;p
<Gorash> startup-manager en gparted all you need
<Gorash> ben pasen vieren, tot later :)
<corewillem> gorash
<corewillem> zo werkt het niet
<corewillem> met wubi
<Gorash> hmm, wta is dat voor gaar iets dan dat wubi?
<Luckiboy> In een zin aub corewillem
<corewillem> kk
<corewillem> gorash wubi is dat je ubuntu installeert in windows
<Gorash> ahh je hebt gelijk, zit ff op de wiki
<Gorash> inderdaad, ik praat onzin
<corewillem> ?
<Luckiboy> Is het nu opgelost? Ik dacht van niet...
<corewillem> jawel hij (guest ) gaat het installen via usb
<Guest98782> yup
<Luckiboy> OK
<corewillem> ik ga eve douchen ben binne ong 20 min  terug als je nog vragen hebt helpen anderen je ook nog wel
<trijntje> Guest98782: zorg dat je wel een goede backup hebt, en dan komt alles goed ;)
<coremobile> zo kga nu douche bye
<idefix> dus je hebt corewillem en coremobile..
<MichaelTel> coremobile is irc op zijn mobiel: eindelijk werkend
<corewillem> inderdaad
<corewillem> coremobile is men gslm
<corewillem> gsm
<corewill> grr men naam was bezet
<guest_> het is niet gelukt
<guest_> ik heb de guide op de site gevolgd en het op een usb gezet maar ubunti installer start niet op
<corewill> je zit nu in windows ?
<guest_> ja
<Luckiboy> Hij doet het bij mij alleen maar als ik het uitprobeer vanaf de live-usb
<Luckiboy> misschien moet jij dat ook doen
<corewill> probeer is via lili usb creator
<corewill> te maken
<guest_> ik heb het via lili usb creator gemaakt
<corewill> ah
<Luckiboy> Probeer dan unetbootin
<corewill> en de usb start gewoon niet op op geeft het nog een foutmelding
<guest_> ik als klik op help mij via de cd op te starten krijg ik een fout melding
<guest_> en als ik me laptop opnieuw opstart krijg ik geen ubuntie scherm
<guest_> (door te klikken herstart mijn pc nu via de ubuntu scherm)
<corewill> je steekt de stick toch in voordat je je pc opstart he ?
<guest_> wahahaha ja
<Luckiboy> Misschien je opstartvolgorde veranderen vanuit de BIOS
<guest_> dat heb ik nog niet geprobeerd
<Luckiboy> Of je hebt gewoon pech en je hebt een corrupte iso, dan moet je hem even opnieuw downloaden
<guest_> ik heb de 11.10 versie gedownload ?
<Luckiboy> Misschien is er iets mis gegaan tijdens het downloaden of bij de usb maken
<guest_> ik download het voor de zekerheid gewoon opnieuw
<corewill> goed idee
<Luckiboy> Veel succes ermee
<guest_> danku wel
<trijntje> je kan op de usb ook kiezen 'cd op fouten controleren', dat is sneller
<Luckiboy> trijntje: Dan is het nog niet opgelost, hè ;)
<idefix> hoe noem je in html pagina's velden waar je dingen in kunt vullen?
<idefix> weet iemand dat?
<guest_> head/body/scripts ?
<MichaelTel> textbox
<idefix> ah ja
<idefix> toch zal wrs linux nooit windows kunnen inhalen
<corewill> hebben ze al op een markt
<idefix> wat?
<corewill> de server markt daar is linux toch echt superieur aan xwindhoos
<idefix> maar er zal voor linux nooit een programma zoals Vellum verschijnen..
<corewill> is dat een cad programma ?
<idefix> soort van
<corewill> k
<idefix> nee, ik bedoel dat is idd een cad programma
<idefix> heel mooi zit het in elkaar, heb je er nooit van gehoord?
<corewill> als linux een groter marktaandeel heeft dan wel
<corewill> ja van gehoord
<corewill> nog nooit gebruikt ofzoo
<psydroid> waarom zou dat nooit verschijnen?
<idefix> ik weet niet of je de source code van vellum kunt compileren zodat het voor linux bruikbaar is
<Jules> Goede morgen,
<idefix> hee, de zoon van die PSV-er die gescoord heeft gisteren
<Jules> Ik?
<idefix> ja jij ja, er stond bienvenue Jules, op zijn ondershirt
<psydroid> dat zal niet zo ingewikkeld zijn, het bestaat al voor OS X, wat ook OpenGL gebruikt
<corewill> mac->linux kan niet zo moeilijk zijn (opengl)
<corewill> pysdroid was me voor
<Jules> Ow, nouja ik ben niet zo van het voetbal.
<Jules> Maar ik heb een probleem met Compiz.
<psydroid> maar alleen de grafische toolkit moet ondersteund worden, Qt of GTK
<Jules> Ik heb CompizConfig geïnstalleerd.
<Jules> Maar het werkt niet.
<psydroid> het is eerder een kwestie van niet willen dan niet kunnen
<idefix> maar er zijn erg veel mensen die Vellum nog niet kennen!
<psydroid> iedere filmstudio gebruikt Linux op de desktop vanwege de stabiliteit en prestaties en daarnaast ook OS X
<psydroid> ik kende het ook nog niet
<corewill> ik weet dat pixar linux gebruikt
<corewill> van andere weet ik het niet
<psydroid> ILM ook en volgens mij vele andere
<psydroid> omdat ze vaak inhouse software op UNIX hadden draaien, die ze naar Linux hebben geport
<corewill> dat kan goed zijn
<corewill> iis unix software makkelijk te porten naar linux ?
<idefix> je moet in vergelijking tot foto shop of corel heel anders denken als je gimp gebruikt
<psydroid> ja, vrij eenvoudig
<idefix> zo eenvoudig is dat niet
<psydroid> als je OpenGL gebruikt in ieder geval
<StefandeVries> En als je begint met Gimp, is Photoshop weer omdenken. Wat is je punt?
<idefix> linux is toch van oorsprong zweeds/fins? dus al die mensen denken daar allemaal zo omgekeerd als gimp!
<psydroid> wat heeft een besturimgssysteem met de applicaties die voor een willekeurige grafische toolkit is geschreven te maken?
<psydroid> besturingssysteem*
<psydroid> zijn geschreven*
<trijntje> Jules: hoe bedoel je werkt niet?
<psydroid> ik dacht trouwens dat ze de GIMP veranderd hadden, zodat het veel meer zoals Photoshop werkt
<psydroid> maar ik heb de ontwikkelingen niet echt bijgehouden, ik ben niet echt onderlegd voor grafisch gebeuren
<StefandeVries> +1
<guest_> ik moet ubuntu maar instaleren via wubi
<guest_> het lukt niet om ubuntu mijn besturinssysteem te maken
<trijntje> guest_: waar gaat het mis?
<guest_> ik denk bij het lezen van mijn usb
<trijntje> guest_: heb je de boot-volgorde van de pc aangepast?
<guest_> ja
<trijntje> wat staat er nu bovenaan?
<guest_> external hard drive
<trijntje> het kan zijn dat de bios het verschil tussen een usb-stick en de interne harddisk niet ziet, en ze beide als 'harddisk' telt. Je zult dat ook de volgorde van de 'harde schijven' aan moeten passen in de bios
<trijntje> (dwz die bios ziet de usb-stick niet als 'external hard drive')
<guest_> en hoe kan ik dat oplossen ?
<trijntje> meestal kan je ook iets van 'hard drive boot priority/boot order' oid instellen in de bios
<trijntje> dat is bij elke anders, dus je moet dan zelf even in je bios rondneuzen
<guest_> oke laat ik dat nu maar weer ff'tjes proberen dankjewel voor de hulp
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik hoop dat het lukt!
<idefix> het is ook wel jammer, met de gimp, dat je niet buiten het window een kleur kan kiezen
<guest_> niet gelukt jammer genoeg
<guest_> kheb de bootsequence veranderd in Harddisk-PXE-Floppy-Cdrom
<guest_> maar hij start automatisch win7 op
<guest_> ik probeer nu even een bios update en kijk dan of hij werkt
<psydroid> wat bedoel je met buiten het window?
<psydroid> in een ander programma?
<guest_> ?
<trijntje> guest_: psydroi had het tegen iemand anders
<trijntje> guest_: kon je geen instelling vinden om de prioriteit van harddrives ten opzichte van elkaar te wijzigen?
<guest_> niet echt
<guest_> ik heb nu een bios update gedownload en kijk of hij het nu wel doet
<guest_> jammer genoeg is alleen me laptop sneller geworden
<guest_> ik denk dat ik het maar op een CD brand van 700mb
<trijntje> dat zou altijd moeten werken
<guest_> branden gelukt nu maar eventjes instaleren
<idefix> ik heb zin om mee te doen met Fort Beaujard, kan dat nog?
<idefix> Boyard *
<Jules> Hallo,
<Jules> Ik heb een probleem.
<Jules> Ik heb CompizConfig geïnstalleerd.
<Jules> Maar de dingen die ik daar instel.
<Jules> Werken niet.
<Jules> Ik draai op Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2.
<Jules> Maar bij 11.10 werkte dit ook al niet.
<Jules> Opgelost.
<Jules> compiz --replace
<Jules> deed wonderen.
<Bril> Heeft Ubuntu ook een soort Windows teken + D?
<Bril> Dus alles minimaliseren en naar je werkblad toe
<timo^> alt+tab
<Bril> Ik weet niet wat alt tab doet, in elk geval kon ik me pc uitdrukken :)
<Bril> alle menu balken waren weg en hij deed vreemd erna.
<Bril> ga zo wel even googlen hierop
<vincentvdBergh> Goede middag
<OerHeks> hallo vincent
<vincentvdBergh> ah ik heb nu een werkende internet verbinding.
<vincentvdBergh> me nieuwe isp kan dus complimenten krijgen :P
<OerHeks> netjes.
<vincentvdBergh> ja ik moest en zou van een kabelboer afkomen en nu werkt de boel dus :P na 30 minuten werken
<smile> :D
<Bril> Ik probeer op me andere desktop ook ubuntu te zetten met een dual boot.
<Bril> Zitten 2 fysieke schijven in
<Bril> Hij stelt voor het op sdB te doen, maar ik wil sdA.
<Bril> Dan kan ik naar de partitiemanager, maar dan?
<Bril> Want ik wil erna ook nog een verdeling maken hoeveel ruimte voor ubuntu is
<Bril> Heb geen zin hem open te maken om 1 HD er ff uit te halen zodat hij wel de goede pakt.
<trijntje> Bril: 'anders' kiezen, en dan handmatige de partities die je wilt gebruiken opgeven
<Bril> ja dat dacht ik dus ook
<Bril> maar dan krijg je dat scherm waarin je al je schijven en partities ziet
<Bril> Dan denk ik, ga op de schijf staan en kiest voor new partition table
<Bril> en dan zegt hij, je bestaande paritities worden gewist
<Bril> kortom: dat menu begrijp ik verkeerd
<Bril> maar dan schroef ik morgen die pc wel ff open en ontkoppel de schijf
<Bril> dan kan ubuntu maar 1 schijf tonen in het 1e menu
<trijntje> maar waarom kies je dan ook voor 'new partition table'?
<trijntje> je kan sowieso in de live omgeving met gparted de partities goed zetten, dan zou het sowieso goed moeten gaan
<Bril> Ah, dus vast een paritie maken
<Bril> en hem daar dan op zetten
<Bril> dat bedoel je toch?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> ik doe dat zelf ook vaak, in gparted heb je toch wat meer overzicht etc, kan je beter controleren of je geen fouten maakt
<erikk> Kan iemand me verder helpen met een PAE foutmelding bij het installeren van Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> welke foutmelding, erikk ?
<erikk> hij zegt:
<Bril> Goede tip trijntje
<erikk> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: PAE
<erikk> unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<erikk> het is een 32bit laptop
<misnix3> voor pae heb je 64bits cpu nodig
<misnix3> kortom, dat kan niet
<OerHeks> welke iso heb je gebruikt?
<erikk> Ubuntu 12.0.4 beta2 desktop i386
<OerHeks> nee, PAE is Adress extentie, om in 32 bit meer dan 4 gb systeemgeheugen aan te spreken, werkgeheugen, videogeheugen, cpucache e.d. bij elkaar
<erikk> mm oke maar wat heb ik nu fout gedaan dan, of kan deze laptop het niet aan?
<erikk> is al redelijk oud beestje
<OerHeks> ik zal even zoeken of er soortgelijke meldingen zijn.
<erikk> heb uiteraard ook al gegoogled xD maar niet echt een oplossing kunnen vinden, 1e x dat ik met Ubuntu wil spelen dus ben nog redelijk n00b
<OerHeks> oeps ja veel meldingen. hoe installeer je ? virtueel?
<erikk> heb een bootable cd gemaakt die ik start na het opstarten van laptop
<erikk> staat geen OS meer op laptop
<erikk> ook als ik m gewoon live wil draaien komt ie met deze melding
<OerHeks> oke er zijn 2 oplossingen
<erikk> dat klinkt goed :)
<misnix3> OerHeks,  ok, ik dacht alleen op 64bits hardware met 32bits kernel. weer wat geleerd
<OerHeks> het is een bug.
<OerHeks> dat staat vast > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/930447
<OerHeks> oplossing is, Lubuntu of Xubuntu of Alternate cd gebruiken, en daarna ubuntu-desktop erop ( de omslachtige methode )
<erikk> help het als ik een oude distributie van Ubuntu probeer?
<OerHeks> de juiste is een nieuwe iso downloaden, met de bugfixes > http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/
<OerHeks> ownee deze > http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/
<trijntje> erikk: 12.0.4 bestaat niet, bedoel je 12.04?
<erikk> sorry klopt Trijntje
<OerHeks> die eerste is netboot, dat is soms ook niet handig
<trijntje> 12.04 is de beta, dus het zou kunnen dat die problemen heeft
<erikk> ik ga deze direct proberen OerHeks! Tnx 4 support! :)
<OerHeks> gevonden op http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/cannot-install-12-04-due-to-the-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present-on-t
<OerHeks> mss is het beter om naar #Ubuntu+1 te gaan, engels irc voor 12.04
<trijntje> OerHeks, weer wat geleerd, ik was die bug zelf ook al tegen gekomen ;)
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of in de daily deze fix zit?
<erikk> Mocht het hiermee niet zijn opgelost zijn dan zal ik die IRC checken
<erikk> Wellicht nog andere beginner tips voor Ubuntu? 8-)
<Luckiboy> Weet iemand misschien of en hoe je audacious in het nederlands kan instellen?
<trijntje> hier komen als je vragen hebt, en altijd kwartiertje, half uur geduld hebben als niemand reageert ;)
 * trijntje is weg
<erikk> ok dat is een handige tip ;-) tnx
<OerHeks> Luckiboy, het menu is idd engels, geen optie ergens.
<Luckiboy> Ok tnx
<erikk> @Oerheks, wilde even laten weten dat met de custom build de installatie nu wel doorloopt :)
<OerHeks> top
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-10
<roxlu> hey!
<CH_> Dag.
<roxlu> Ik had een vraagje mbt ipv6. Ik heb een ip-v6 range gekregen als: 2a02:4c5:aaaa:2fe::/64 en nu zie ik in m'n syslog deze melding voorbijkomen: http://visei.com/2011/10/solving-ipv6-addrconf-prefix-with-wrong-length-48-permanently/
<roxlu> In plaats van de autoconf uitzetten lijkt het me netter om deze goed te configureren... Ik vroeg me af of iemand hier weet hoe je dat kunt doen?
<Ubuntu_> hoi, goedenmiddag ik heb problemen met ubuntu installeren kan iemand mij helpen?
<CasW> Daarvoor zijn wij hier ;)
<Ubuntu_> het zit namelijk zo : mijn ubuntu installatie ziet mijn ssd niet, echter denk ik dat het met ahci te maken heeft. maar die optie heeft mijn moederbord niet?
<CasW> Elk (modern) moederbord heeft AHCI. Zoek ergens iets op van "IDE (compatibility) mode)", en schakel dat uit
<OerHeks> AHCI zit in het raid gedeelte, satacontroller: AHCI - IDE mode - Raid
<Ubuntu_> als ik dat uitschakel werkt mijn cd-rom niet, en die heb ik nodig om te installeren:P
<Ubuntu_> willen jullie mijn moederbord specificatie? miss dat ik iets over t hoofd zie : m2n68 am plus
<OerHeks> ahci / ide mag geen invloed hebben op cd/dvd device.
<Ubuntu_> raar ik snap er niks van wil gewoon dat dat ding me ssd herkend
<Ubuntu_> andere sata schijf herkend die namelijk wel
<Ubuntu_> :$?
<Ubuntu_> leven jullie nog
<OerHeks> jawel, maar ik weet verder geen antwoord.
<Ubuntu_> ah :(
<erkan^> hallo, ik kan firefox niet openen: ** (firefox:2439): ERROR **: Cannot find a safe socket path in '/tmp'
<erkan^> Traceer/breekpunt-instructie (geheugendump gemaakt)
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen?
<JapyDooge> Ubuntu_: je kan proberen de nVidia RAID Function uit te zetten
<JapyDooge> erkan^: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117119/cannot-find-a-safe-socket-path-in-tmp ?
<erkan^> ik kan webpagina niet openen, JapyDooge
<JapyDooge> :o
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> geen andere browser? :p
<JapyDooge> erkan^: probeer: 'sudo chmod 1777 /tmp'
<erkan^> nope
<erkan^> efef proberen
<erkan^> [sudo] password for ekremkoc:
<erkan^> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/ekremkoc/0: Bestandssysteem is alleen-lezen
<erkan^> chmod: veranderen van toegangsrechten van ‘/tmp’: Bestandssysteem is alleen-lezen
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> ik oepn internet via bb
<vincentvdBergh> goede avond
<CasW> 'avond!
<Bril> Gister kreeg ik van Trijntje de tip om een partitie aan te maken in Gparted. Dat heb ik gedaan. Nu heb ik dus 1 harde schijf met 3 partities. 1 voor windows, 1 voor recovery van windows en een 3e voor ubuntu.
<Bril> Ik snap even niet zo goed hoe ik nu verder moet in het installatie menu. Ik wil een dual boot maken.
<Bril> http://img1.uploadplaatjes.nl/20120410/520656.jpg
<Bril> in dit scherm loop ik vast.
<Bril> Ik heb een 60 gb partitie gemaakt
<OerHeks> die partitie weghalen, Bril, en de vrijgekomen ruimte door de installer gebruiken.
<Bril> Dus partitie selecteren, dan delete? maar hoe ga ik dan verder?
<Bril> Probleem is dat ubuntu in het 1e scherm me andere HD laat zien, en daar wil ik ubuntu niet op hebben waardoor ik in dit menu terecht kom
<OerHeks> de rest doet de installer voor je.
<Bril> oki, ik ga ervoor
<Bril> Ok verwijderd, maar nu? Want als ik free space selecteer krijg ik wederom de melding: No root file system is defined.
<Bril> Ook op sda
<Bril> en die 2 opties lijken mij het meest logisch
<OerHeks> na verwijderen een paar stappen terug, en 'naast elkaar installeren" kiezen
<Bril> Nope, die laat de verkeerde HD zien.
<Bril> sdb
<Bril> en ik wil hem op sda hebben
<Bril> maar als het erg lastig is dan kan ik wellicht beter sdb gewoon even los koppelen
<OerHeks> staat je bios boot op sdb ?
<OerHeks> dat is het enige wat ik weet, wat dit in de war brengt
<Bril> Geen idee, ga uit van wel omdat windows er ook op boot. Maar die andere heeft geen besturingsprogramma erop, dus zou best kunnen dat dit verkeerd staat
<Bril> Ik ga dit uitzoeken
<RawChid> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met Arkose?
<RawChid> Ik wil iets vertalen, zie hier: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/arkose/+pots/arkose/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<RawChid> Maar ik weet niet precies wat 'root device mount' inhoudt
<OerHeks> default cow - copy on write
<OerHeks> ik kan alleen maar gokken, RawChid. ik had al eens van deze duitse sandboxing gehoord.
<OerHeks> hoe vertalen ze het in het duits ?
<misnix3> mein kuil
<misnix3> :)
<RawChid> even kijken OerHeks
<RawChid> Typ der root Geräteeinbindung (Standard: cow)
<RawChid> Daar kan ik weinig mee, mijn Duits is niet zo goed
<misnix3> sandkasten of zoiets
<OerHeks> ik kan ook niet 1 2 3 vinden waar het gebruikt word.
<RawChid> Maar ik vermoed dat het 'de mount' van 'root device' is...
<timo^> Welk programma ook weer RawChid?
<OerHeks> het is "Type of - Type van .."
<RawChid> En root device is denk ik de HD waar / op staat?
<RawChid> Arkose timo^, volgens mij iets van Xubuntu
<timo^> https://launchpad.net/arkose
<timo^> ^^
<OerHeks> tja, hoe vertaal je device in het algemeen?
<RawChid> Apparaat OerHeks
<RawChid> Maar als je het uit kunt leggen is ook goed, dan bedenk ik wel een mooie vertaling ;)
<RawChid> Maar ik denk dat ik nu al iets verder ben
<OerHeks> en type root device , gekeken naar cow ( de manier van mount )
<OerHeks> zucht
<RawChid> Persoonlijk vind ik dit lastig te vertalen. Het is denk ik "type aankoppeling van root device"
<OerHeks> type gemount root apparaat ( standaard cow )
<OerHeks> of gekoppeld, nog netter
<RawChid> Bedankt voor het meedenken
<Bril> oer, andere schijf op boot zetten fixt het niet
<Bril> maar ik trek hem morgen wel even los, kleine moeite
<Bril> hij moest toch al open voor nieuwe schijf erbij
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-11
<idefix> als je nou een text box op je html pagina wilt hebben en als mensen er iets in typen dat het meteen wordt opgeslagen op je pagina, hoe doe je dat? kan dat met een javascript?
<JapyDooge> dat kan
<CasW> Ja hoor, moet je gewoon iets binden op het onChange-event (iets als <textarea onchange="saveContent()"></textarea>)
<CasW> (Ik dacht dat het het onchange-event is, ik weet dat zo uit mijn hoofd niet zeker)
<JapyDooge> waar saveContent() een JavaScript-functie is die bijv. een callback naar de server doet
<CasW> Precies
<idefix> nederlands, jongens!
<JapyDooge> zo doe je dat ook met zoekvakjes die de data streaming ophalen
<JapyDooge> eigenlijk is het gewoon AJAX
<idefix> en weer word ik in de maling genomen :(
<CasW> idefix: Neem mijn dingie maar gewoon over ;)
<JapyDooge> idefix: niemand neemt je in de maling
<idefix> <textarea onchange="saveContent()"></textarea
<idefix> ?
<CasW> En dus daarboven iets als <script type="text/javascript">function saveContent() {/*je javascript hier*/}</script>
<CasW> Precies
<CasW> idefix: Ken je jQuery?
<idefix> nee
<idefix> ik ken alleen css
<CasW> Is ook wel handig, http://jquery.org
<JapyDooge> idefix: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajax_(programming)
<idefix> als je bijna 36 bent is je leven voorbij :(
<idefix> oh zo, Ajxa
<CasW> (En dan kan je ook gewoon alleen in je script $("textarea").change(function() {/*je javascript hier*/}); doen (dit reageert overigens op álle veranderingen in álle textareas)
<idefix> Ajax
<CasW> Maar die heeft wel iets makkelijks voor Ajax
<CasW> (Zodat het ook werkt in oudere browsers en zo)
<idefix> ik zal even kijken, hou nu op met jullie onnavolgbare technobabble
<idefix> of moet ik zeggen technoramble?
<CasW> En het is dan handig als je ernaar verwijst via de Google-servers, in plaats van een kopie van jQuery op je eigen server ;) Ik weet alleen zo gauw niet meer uit mijn hoofd waar 'ie stond.
<idefix> net zoals ik niet een e-mail animated gif op mijn eigen site heb staan maar gewoon die gebruik waar 'ie op het web staat
<CasW> Ja, zoiets ;)
<idefix> ik heb chemische snoep gegeten
<idefix> IK GA HARD MAN!
<idefix> waarom we worden geboren, straks weer gaan?
<JapyDooge> Marco?
<CasW> idefix: Nou, als een jongetje een meisje leuk vind... ;)
<CasW> *vindt
<idefix> maar als het goed is moet je dus code maken die een html bestand kan veranderen, waardoor je dingen kunt toevoegen dus!
<CasW> Hm, nee, wat wil je precies doen?
<idefix> dus een sciptje (ik weet niet of dat een exe-bestand moet zijn) wat een file opent, erin schrijft, en weer netjes dicht maakt)
<CasW> idefix: Leer eerst maar 's wat meer JS en PHP.
<idefix> ik heb een foto van een grens en ik wil mijn bezoekers laten raden wat Duitsland en wat Nederland is
<CasW> Ik ga nu.
<idefix> wat jammer
<idefix> blijf toch
<idefix> ga je echt?
<JapyDooge> idefix: heb je ook PHP op je webserver?
<idefix> nee
<idefix> tenminste, ik neem aan dat ik gewoon een php bestand kan uploaden
<idefix> en dan heb ik het wel!
<idefix> dat was Casw :(
<idefix> waarom staat er (Ping timeout: 245 seconds) ?
<idefix> zelfmoord plegen is laf!!
<JapyDooge> alleen als je webserver ook PHP ondersteunt idefix
<idefix>  het hoofd van Hans!
<idefix> jullie weten allemaal inmiddels wat er achter die zin komt..
<idefix> Comme le bonheur est une chose simple et sobre : un verre de vin, un bon repas, un petit feu de camp, le buit de la mer ... Toutes ches choses pour goûter le bonheur, le bonheur qui est simple et sobre. Nikos Kazantzakis (1885-1957) Écrivain grec
<idefix> ik ben benieuwd of iedereen staat te juichen bij mijn begrafenis
<CH_> Het zal hier rustiger worden dan, idefix.
<idefix> CH_ niet als al mijn geprogrammeerde 'teister Xchat-scripts' dan na mijn dood geaktiveerd worden :)
<idefix> ik ben wel benieuwd of ik een fatsoenlijke begrafenis krijg
<trijntje> idefix: neem n goede verzekering ;)
<JapyDooge> lol
<idefix> ben je er nou wel bij of niet bij, bij je eigen begrafenis?
<fed> Weet iemand misschien hoe je ubuntu of iets gelijkwaardigs zonder grub installeert? Want ik wil mijn huidige boot loader van windows 7 en 8 behouden
<CH_> wubi?
<trijntje> fed: je zou de bootloader van ubuntu op een externe usb-stick kunnen installeren..
<trijntje> waarom wil je de bootloader van window7 en 8 behouden?
<JapyDooge> fed: helaas support de bootloader van Windows dit niet
<JapyDooge> of je zou creatief met Syslinux moeten doen, dan misschien
<JapyDooge> maar dat zal wel veel werk zijn :p
<fed> Dus als ik het goed begrijp moet ik wel die opstart loader laden met linux? Want ik vind het via 8 veel makkelijker. Vanwege het aan kunnen klikken en de recovery tools
<JapyDooge> ja daar ga je idd wel tegenaan lopen
<trijntje> JapyDooge: start je niet via grub die bootloader van windows7/8 op mbv 'chainloading'?
<trijntje> dus msschien kom je daarna nog wel bij de loader van win7/8 terecht of niet?
<JapyDooge> dat zou idd best kunnen ja, maar hoe dat exact werkt durf ik niet te zeggen. afaik geeft je MBR direct controle door aan de boot-partitie (die van ~100MB) in het geval van Windows Vista en hoger, dus het zou inderdaad moeten werken
<fed> via grub heb je zo'n dos scherm (lijkt er op) daar kan je idd ook win7 en 8 kiezen. Maar via windows is het veel makkelijker
<fed> wat is afaik?
<JapyDooge> as far as i know
<JapyDooge> :)
<fed> oo ja :P
<fed> Heb jij ook windows of alleen linux
<fed> ?
<JapyDooge> mja ik gebruik nooit dualboots
<JapyDooge> ik heb een machine met Windows en een paar Linux VM's en een paar Linux machines (en een OS X laptop met VM's)
<JapyDooge> althans, de afgelopen 4 jaar niet meer
<fed> ok
<fed> Wat is trouwens chainloader
<fed> ?
<JapyDooge> chainloaden wil zeggen dat de ene bootloader de andere laad
<JapyDooge> dus als je in Grub kiest voor Windows, dan start 'ie stiekem de Windows bootloader ipv Windows
<JapyDooge> maar dat werkt alleen als Grub in je MBR is geinstalleerd denk ik
<JapyDooge> en afaik doet Ubuntu dat standaard niet
<trijntje> het makkelijkste is denk ik dan toch de ubuntu bootloader op een externe usb installeren, en dan de bios op 'eerst vanaf usb opstarten' zetten
<fed> En dat instellen is zeker risci?
<trijntje> als je dan de usb in de pc steekt ga je naar ubuntu, en anders naar windows
<fed> Ok en hoe doe je dat precies?
<fed> Want kan dat alleen met ubuntu/
<fed> ?
<JapyDooge> neehoor
<JapyDooge> kan eigenlijk met ieder OS
<JapyDooge> maar idd trijntje
<fed> prefecgt!
<fed> perfect!
<fed> :D
<fed> Is er ergens een tut?
<fed> maakt niet uit engels of ned
<fed> Als het logisch os
<fed> is
<fed> *maar*
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> voor Ubuntu? :p
<fed> ja
<fed> of elke os van linux
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> lastig denk ik, ik deed even wat snelle Google-acties, maar kwam zo snel niks tegen
<fed> hmm jammer
<JapyDooge> het makkelijkste is denk ik een normale installatie, dan de grub config backuppen, dan met behulp van de Windows CD/DVD grub weer overschrijven met de standaard MS bootloader, en daarna knutselen met Grub op een USB stick, bijv. in combinatie met Finnix: http://www.finnix.org/
<JapyDooge> maar is wel wat prutswerk
<fed> ok, maar het is dus niet mogelijk om linux met grub te installeren en dan fix mbr te doen en dat je dan toch windows hebt en linux kan zien bij het opstarten
<fed> ?
<fed> *.....*
<JapyDooge> nope helaas
<JapyDooge> de Windows bootloader installer detecteerd geen Linux
<JapyDooge> en met de hand kun je het er ook niet in krijgen
<JapyDooge> er is geen support voor de bestandssystemen, enz
<fed> waarom doen ze geen support er voor leveren?
<trijntje> fed: het is heel simpel
<trijntje> je kan bij de installatie kiezen op welk apparaat je de bootloader wilt installeren, en als je dan de usb-stick kiest zal de pc naar ubuntu opstarten als je de usb-stick in de computer plaatst
<trijntje> fed: ja, omdat MS geen zin heeft om mensen die linux willen gebruiken een pleziertje te doen natuurlijk ;)
<fed> hoe groot moet de usb zijn?
<trijntje> klein, je gaat niet heel ubuntu er op installeren, alleen de bootloader. Dus elke usb is goed
<OerHeks> hoe kunnen wij antwoord geven waarom de windows bootloader geen linux ondersteund :-D
<trijntje> fed: er kan alleen een probleem zijn: als de bios niet onthoud dat hij eerst vanaf de usb moet opstarten moet je elke keer de bios in gaan als je ubuntu wilt gebruiken. Het is waarschijnlijk handig om dat eerst te testen met een live-usb
<fed> Hoe test je dan dan met een live usb?
<fed> Daar kan je alleen het os mee testen toch?
<trijntje> 1) BIOS instellen
<trijntje> 2) Vanaf usb-booten
<trijntje> 3) Zonder usb in de pc naar windows booten
<trijntje> 4) usb er in en booten, en kijken of je dan vanaf de live usb start
<trijntje> op mijn pc lukt stap 4 niet, omdat de bios vergeet dat i vanaf usb moet starten, dus ik moet altijd met F12 etc in de weer
<trijntje> (tussen 2 en 3 gewoon de pc afsluiten en de usb-stick er uit halen)
<fed> hmm dat is vermoeiend
<fed> Ik denk dat ik dan maar genoegen moet nemen
<fed> Wel jammer
<trijntje> fed: dat is lang niet bij elke BIOS zo hoor, maar ik zou het wel ff tesetn
<trijntje> *testen
<fed> ok
<fed> toevalig beken met samsung bios?
<fed> het is voor een laptop
<trijntje> nee, die heb ik nooit gehad
<idefix> trijntje, het orakel van de benelux
<timo^> Oracle = Evil, trijntje = niet evil
<idefix> is dat zo?
<idefix> dat een Oracle Evil =?
<JapyDooge> hoeft niet hoor timo^
<erkan^> wat is aan het hand met Oracle, timo^ ?
<timo^> Oracle
<timo^> sja
<timo^> is nou niet echt lekker bezig voor de FOSS
<idefix> ik stel me bij trijntje steeds Trijntje Oosterhuis voor..
<trijntje> ik stel me bij jou steeds een klein wit hondje voor ;)
<JapyDooge> :D
<idefix> hoe kan dat?
<idefix> hoe oud word ik, waaraan sterf ik?
<JapyDooge> ik weet niet zeker of #ubuntu-nl het juiste channel is voor dergelijke vragen
<OerHeks> Bij deze, dit is niet het juiste channel.
<smile> Fout: Dependency is not satisfiable: gir1.2-appindicator3-0.1 - een manier om het programma toch te installeren? :p
<smile> ik wil die fout negeren :p
<OerHeks> bug van 12.04 ?
<smile> OerHeks: nope. :)
<smile> ubuntu-software op debian installeren :o
<smile> brb
<OerHeks> LoLz
<smile> OerHeks: ;)
<smile> het menu is er gewoon niet in xfce op debian :)
<smile> daarom dat-ie zaagt :p
<smile> grom. ignore van dpkg werkt ook niet :|
<OerHeks> joepie, krijg net een mini-pc .. compaq, 700 mhz celeron, wat wil daar op draaien ?
<JapyDooge> Arch Linux?
<OerHeks> 192 mb ram
<OerHeks> 10 gb hdd
<StefandeVries> Arch :D
<JapyDooge> Arch Linux + Fluxbox \o/
<StefandeVries> Arch Linux + OpenBox \o/
<JapyDooge> ik heb hier nog een Arch Linux laptop met 233MHz en 64MB RAM
<JapyDooge> 2GB harddisk
<JapyDooge> draait ook Fluxbox :p
<JapyDooge> en is nog steeds in gebruik regelmatig :P
<JapyDooge> voor updates van printerfirmware lol
<JapyDooge> via paralelle poor
<JapyDooge> +t
<OerHeks> grumble originele windows ME disk zit er niet bij :(
<OerHeks> arch linux ..
<OerHeks> hmm booten van usb gaat niet werken :(
<misnix3> van wie krijg je al die computers, OerHeks? van de nuon? ;-p
<OerHeks> er zit een plat scherm bij, dus ik zei ja.
<misnix3> :)
<OerHeks> intresse, misnix3?
<misnix3> in een plat scherm? :-)
<misnix3> nee. OerHeks dank je
<OerHeks> platte schermen vind je hier bij de vleet, 15-25 euro
<misnix3> ik heb misschien wel eem ME cd voor je
<OerHeks> 1024x768 enzo
<misnix3> ik heb al 3x 17"
<misnix3> 1280x1024
<misnix3> plus een 19" crt voor in de winter
<OerHeks> ah ja, de voetenwarmer
<misnix3> ja, voor de poes
<misnix3> hm, 11.10 wordt nog steeds flink geleeched
<OerHeks> ow er zit ook een externe dvd+rw bij :P
<jorenl_> dag iedereen.
<jorenl_> Ik vraag mij af of het zinvol is om een niet-vrij stuurprogramma te installeren voor mijn grafische kaart.
<OerHeks> meestal wel, jorenl_
<OerHeks> *vooral Nvidia
<jorenl_> ik heb een ATI - modelnr ontsnapt me even
<jorenl_> de performance nu is niet zo slecht, maar een aantal 3D applicaties lopen gewoon traag.
<jorenl_> Is er een manier om te testen welke functies van mijn kaart benut worden?
<OerHeks> ow ATI, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee.
<OerHeks> welke kaart heb je ? terminal :  lspci | grep VGA
<jorenl_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<StefandeVries> Die heb ik ook.
<StefandeVries> En ik raad je zeker aan de drivers te installeren :)
<StefandeVries> Ik kan nu 3D-games spelen op Full HD, dat had ik nooit gekund zonder.
<jorenl_> Hm.
<CasW> Hm, 3D-games op Full HD op een Radeon HD 4350? Over welke "3D-games" gaat het dan? (Best knap, namelijk.)
<jorenl_> Ik had vandaag een aantal open source racing sims zitten testen - de meesten werken wel
<JapyDooge> CasW: TuxRacer
<jorenl_> maar niet in full screen [1680x1024]
<StefandeVries> CasW: OpenArena, alle details/textures volledig aan.
<jorenl_> ben nu speed dreams aan 't testen met 1024x768 venster, zonder proprietary drivers geinstalleerd
<jorenl_> CasW: heb op die kaart (op windows) al behoorlijk wat spellen kunnen spelen
<smile> niemand heeft hulp nodig blijkbaar :o
<FOAD> Luisteraars, die heb ik nodig.
<misnix3> internetradio's, die hebben we nodig, net als belwinkels
<rulus> waar kunnen we luisteren FOAD?
<FOAD> Vanavond om 23:00 op radio.lichtsnel.nl!
<FOAD> Luisteren mensen!
<rulus> ik zal mijn best doen :)
<FOAD> Verzoekjes kunnen altijd worden aangevraagd.
<FOAD> Top, rulus.
<CasW> Start Skype automatisch op als ik inlog? Ik heb het net geïnstalleerd...
<OerHeks> CasW, neen
<CasW> Mooi, dat scheelt.
<CasW> En enig idee hoe ik mijn webcam werkend kan krijgen? Het is een Live! Cam Video IM, als ik het me goed herinner... Ik heb https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams al gevonden, maar dat dingie wat ik vond, werkte niet.
<OerHeks> werkt het in cheese?
<CasW> Even installeren.
<CasW> In Cheese werkt 'ie goed.
<OerHeks> als skype flash gebruikt, moet je denk ik in de settings manager prutsen, skype toelaten ofzo > http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<OerHeks> maar dat dacht ik niet :P
<CasW> Nee, ik dacht het ook niet.
<xatr0z> casw moet skype met aangepaste command opstarten als hij terugkomt, heb zelfde probleem gehad
<xatr0z> maar dunno of bekende hier is
<Luckiboy> Weet iemand misschien een scriptje om je wallpaper automatisch te laten wijzigen op bv. 6 uur 's avonds
<OerHeks> Luckiboy, ik dacht aan desktopnova >> https://launchpad.net/desktopnova
<Luckiboy> OerHeks: Maar je kan zeker niet een bepaald tijdstip aangeven...
<OerHeks> dat weet ik niet zeker ..
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-12
<margot> Kan iemand mij misschien helpen met de installatie van Ubuntu? Ik heb de software gedownload en gebrand op een dvd, maar als ik de dvd in mijn laptop doe en hem opnieuw opstart gebeurt er niets.
<CH_> In BIOS instellen dat er van dvd geboot wordt en niet (eerst) van HD?
<margot> hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> jups, in sommige bios versies op 2 plaatsen, boot volgorde, en hdd/cd volgorde
<OerHeks> je opent de bios door bij booten op ESC F1 F2 of DEL te drukken, zie bootscherm welke toets.
<margot> ik ga het even proberen
<margot> dat is gelukt, nu kijken of hij het doet
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<margot> moet ik tijdens het opnieuw opstarten ook nog iets indrukken? want nu doet hij nogsteeds hetzelfde..
<rulus> je hebt Ubuntu wel als .iso gebrand en niet het iso bestand als data op de dvd gezet?
<CH_> Hoe heb je de iso gebrand -- het moet wel een dvd zijn die bootable is. Zoals rulus zegt.
<margot> het is een dvd+rw
<margot> ik heb het gedownload van de site, als die klaar is opent zich automatisch een brand programma, ik heb daar verder niets aan verandert
<rulus> dan zou ik toch verwachten dat goed is
<rulus> als je de inhoud van de dvd bekijkt in Windows (of welk systeem je ook gebruikt), wat zie je dan?
<margot> ik ga even kijken
<margot> hmm, daar staan 0 items op. maar zie duidelijk dat er iets op gebrand is (op de disk zelf)
<margot> nogmaals proberen dan?
<rulus> misschien eerst eens verifiëren of je download wel goed is
<margot> die heb ik van deze site.
<rulus> er kunnen altijd foutjes in zitten door bv. een slechte internetverbinding bij 't downloaden
<rulus> ik zoek even een handleiding zodat je dat kan controleren
<Timvde> Kan iemand me een tooltje aanraden om in Windows een bootable USB-stick te maken?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<margot> oke, ik heb het al meerdere malen geprobeert te branden, maar ik merk steeds dat het brandingsproces eerder klaar is dan aangegeven, maar het wordt wel als succesvol omschreven
<rulus> OerHeks is rapper :)
<OerHeks> Timvde, unetbootin, voor linux, mac en windows
<OerHeks> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Timvde> Ty
<OerHeks> misschien is dit voor u ook een snelle oplossing, margot
<OerHeks> precise pango-pango-pangolin, nog 2 weken wachtten, ik heb zo'n zin!
 * OerHeks rapt 
 * Timvde gaat die nu al installeren
<Timvde> Mijn laptop is net terug van reparatie
<Timvde> "The hard disk gives error messages while testing so replaced the hard disk and recovered Windows Vista."
<Timvde> :(
<Timvde> Maar ik verkies altijd verse installs
<Timvde> en ik heb geen zin om voor 2 weken een nieuwe install te doen
<Timvde> dus ik zet er gewoon Beta 2 al op
<OerHeks> Timvde, dat kan, al raad ik u aan, om de daily build te downloaden
<Timvde> Oh, waarom?
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<OerHeks> omdat er een paar lelijke bugs uit zijn gehaald
<Timvde> Het wordt wel m'n main OS natuurlijk
<Timvde> dus ik heb graag iets wat relatief stabiel is
<OerHeks> het is nog beta, dus echt stabiel kan ubuntu nog niet garanderen.
<Timvde> Nee, true, maar beta lijkt me stabieler dan daily builds
<Timvde> Toch,
<Timvde> ?
<OerHeks> deze daily builds zijn dezelfde beta2 iso's, alleen met updates erin verwerkt.
<Timvde> Hmm, wacht, beta's krijgen ook alle daily updates zeker?
<OerHeks> ja
<Timvde> Alleen zit ik met de beta meer achter op schema
<Timvde> oke, dan is het wel logischer om de daily builds te downloaden dan :P
<Timvde> -dan *
<erkan^> is béta 2 bij jouw computer stabiel, timvde?
<Timvde> erkan^: Geen idee, ik heb mijn laptop net terug en ben nu bezig met Windows updates uit te voeren
<Timvde> Daarna fix ik mijn dual boot pas
<erkan^> als windows is voltooid met de installatie, daarna installeer je ubuntu 2 béta vanuit de Wubi?
<erkan^> *updates
<Timvde> Hell no :P
<Timvde> Op een aparte partitie
<margot> daar ben ik weer. Ik ben nu bezig met het opnieuw downloaden van de server, een 10.10. ook de daarbij horende hash heb ik gevonden. Maar nu snap ik niet helemaal hoe ik dit moet controleren. Op het moment heb ik windows op mijn laptop
<rulus> margot, 10.10 wordt niet meer ondersteund
<rulus> die zou ik niet aanraden dus
<margot> welke dan?
<smile> margot: linux mint :p
<rulus> 11.10, of 12.04 binnen een week of twee :)
<margot> oke
<margot> oke
<margot> maar hoe moet ik die hashes controleren?
<margot> wat houdt dat trouwens in? als die versies niet meer worden ondersteund?
<rulus> dat houdt in dat je controleert of het bestand op jouw computer wel hetzelfde bestand is als op de server
<rulus> en dat kan met dat programmaatje dat op die wiki pagina staat
<rulus> en dat heeft niets te maken met ondersteuning, die er overigens nog wel is voor 11.10 en binnenkort 12.04 :)
<margot> oke, ik snap het. maar als ik het goed begrijp moet ik dus bij toepassingen iets doen
<margot> wat is de makkelijkste manier?
<rulus> kijk even op deze wiki pagina, onderaan: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<margot> danku!
<Timvde> Zucht, nu is dat ding een UUR bezig geweest met updates installeren (downloaden niet meegerekend)
<Timvde> Moet rebooten
<Timvde> Updates configureren, fase 2 van 3 - 5% voltooid
<Timvde> FML
<margot> rulus, als de waardes hetzelfde zijn, kan ik het dan gewoon branden op die dvd?
<misnix3> margot, ja, dan is het bestand ok
<margot> en ik hoef verder niets speciaals te doen voordat ik het brand?
<misnix3> branden als image of branden als iso kiezen
<margot> welke is het beste?
<misnix3> is het zelfde
<margot> burn image. is dat goed?
<misnix3> ja is goed, cd/dvd niet op de hoogste snelheid branden
<misnix3> als dat kan
<margot> 4x
<margot> ?
<misnix3> zal wel goed gaan
<margot> oke, branden is gestart!
<misnix3> in bios de cd/dvd als eerste boot device zetten
<margot> ik heb 2 opties waarin dvd en cd staan, namelijk ook in combinatie met usb. welke moet dan eerst?
<misnix3> hoe bedoel je, in combinatie met usb?
<margot> 1. dvd/cd en 1. dvd/cd/usb
<misnix3> ik zou de eerste nemen dan
<margot> oke
<misnix3> tenzij je van usb wilt ;-p
<margot> dat is letterlijk overgenomen: CD/DVD: HL-DT-STDVDRAM GT31N-(PS)
<margot> is dat de juiste dan?
<misnix3> zal wel typenummer zijn van je dvd
<margot> oke, dvd is klaar. als ik hem er nu in stop, hoef ik verder niets te doen toch? hij moet vanzelf starten toch?
<margot> alleen laptop herstarten?
<misnix3> ja, als je bios goed is gezet hoort dat te werken :-)
<margot> oke, daar gaan we dan!
<misnix3> succes
<margot> dankje!
<margot> hij start windows weer gewoon op..
<misnix3> huh?
<misnix3> heb je de bios wel opgeslagen?
<margot> ja, met f10
<misnix3> probeer dan die 2e optie
<margot> zal ik doen
<misnix3> gaf ie wel aan dat ie probeerde van cd te booten?
<margot> nee
<margot> gewoon meteen naar windows
<margot> nu ook weer.. ik word gek!
<misnix3> heb je windows echt afgesloten en zit je niet in een of andere slaapstand?\
<margot> gewoon herstarten
<misnix3> ok
<margot> of moet hij helemaal uit?
<misnix3> in principe moet restart genoeg zijn
<margot> maar mijn laptop heeft een illegale versie van windows, en is niet geformatteerd
<margot> maakt dat uit?
<misnix3> nee
<margot> wat kan ik nog proberen?
<misnix3> in bios gebeurt alls voordat windows er ook maar iets mee te maken heeft
<misnix3> ik weet het even niet
<misnix3> wat voor laptop is het?
<margot> ik zal nog eens kijken
<margot> er staat nu een zwart scherm, waarin ik moet kiezen voor welke os ik wil kiezen
<margot> maar er staat alleen windows 7
<misnix3> :-(
<margot> nog een keer proberen, met die andere optie bovenaan
<margot> bij main, in dat zelfde BIOS, daar staan alle Boot's op enabled
<margot> is dat de bedoeling?
<misnix3> denk ik wel, het gaat om de volgorde, eerst dvd dan hd
<margot> oke
<misnix3> wat voor merk en type laptop is het
<margot> acer
<margot> alt f10 werkt ook niet
 * Timvde heeft ook een Acer
<margot> weer geen andere keuze dan windows
<Timvde> Zometeen als de updates geïnstalleerd zijn, moet ik rebooten
<Timvde> Dan zal ik je laten weten welke knop je moet induwen :)
<margot> oke, bedankt
<misnix3> ik moet er vandoor
<margot> oke bedankt voor je hulp!
<misnix3> geen dank
 * Timvde heeft wel het gevoel dat Windows Update vast hangt
<margot> zijn er nog andere opties om linux te installeren?
<margot> wat is trouwens windows memory diagnostic?
<JapyDooge> een geheugentest
<margot> hmm, dat is ook niet wat ik nodig heb
<margot> wie kan mij helpen? ik heb versie 11.10 gedownload en gechecked met de hash. toen gebrand maar mijn laptop wilt hem niet pakken. Ook de dvd/cd staan bovenaan in de bios. wat kan ik nog proberen?
<Timvde> Meh, screw dit
 * Timvde geeft Windows een force shutdown
<Timvde> "Schakel de computer niet uit."
<Timvde> PECH
<Timvde> :D
<jpjacobs> margot, wordt de cd gelezen door de machine (begint de cddrive te zoemen?)
<margot> ja!
<jpjacobs> de cd ligt toch met de juiste kant naar beneden ? (grapje)
<jpjacobs> lensje misschien vuil?
<jpjacobs> of slechte cd?
<margot> nieuwe dvd
<jpjacobs> kan je op de cd als je hem insteekt als windows draait?
<margot> en op 2 verschillende laptops geprobeert te branden
<jpjacobs> ik bedoel, zie je de bestanden etc?
<margot> nee
<jpjacobs> das al iets raars
<jpjacobs> je hebt de iso toch gebrand als beeld bestand, en niet als bestand he?
<margot> maar ik zie duidelijk aan de achterkant van de dvd dat er iets op gebrand is
<margot> ik heb gekozen voor burn image
<margot> hij doet het!!!
<jpjacobs> mooi
<jpjacobs> en wat was het probleem nu?
<jpjacobs> of gewoon na 100 keer proberen geluk gehad?
<jpjacobs> want met installeren vanop defectieve media moet je oppassen
<margot> ik heb een andere cd gebruikt die ik gisteren had gebrand, waar ik wist dat daar wel bestanden op stonden toen ik hem met windows opende
<margot> hij vraagt nu iets over toetsenbord, volgens de test heb ik een ro:std
<margot> kan dat kloppen?
<JapyDooge> denk ik niet
<margot> oke, wat kan het dan zijn?
<JapyDooge> ik zou gewoon voor US International gaan of iets dergelijks
<JapyDooge> voorkomt vaak problemen :)
<JapyDooge> die toetsenbord-test is leuk maar met laptops wel eens mis
<margot> de optie met dode toetsen of AltGr dode toetsen
<JapyDooge> ligt er aan wat je fijn vind :)
<margot> of alternatief internationaal
<JapyDooge> ik doe meestal dode toetsen
<margot> ik heb geen idee wat dat betekend
<JapyDooge> dan kun je eenvoudig dingen als ë ä enz doen
<margot> oke, als ik dat wil, welke moet ik dan kiezen?
<JapyDooge> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dode_toets :)
<JapyDooge> dat is met dode toetsen
<margot> haha dankje!
<JapyDooge> dan type je de " en daarna een e en dan krijg je dus ë
<JapyDooge> met AltGr werkt het alleen tijdens het inhouden van AltGr (rechter alt) maar die hebben veel laptops niet
<margot> oh, ik toevallig wel..
<margot> en nu is mijn windows dus officieel van mijn laptop verwijdert?
<margot> oh, ik krijg een melding dat het netwerk niet kan worden gevonden met dhcp
<margot> is dat moeilijk om handmatig te doen? heb namelijk geen idee wat dat betekend..
<JapyDooge> Hmm bij een volledige cd kun je dat ook overslaan
<JapyDooge> ligt er aan of je je netwerk hebt aangesloten (met een kabel) op het moment, of niet
<JapyDooge> als dat niet zo is zou ik het gewoon overslaan :)
<margot> ik heb wireless internet
<margot> of is dat wat anders?
<JapyDooge> nee da's hetzelfde :)
<JapyDooge> kun je denk ik alleen tijdens de installatie (nog) niet instellen
<JapyDooge> of er moet een antenne-tekentje rechtsboven staan
<margot> oke, en computernaam, gewoon iets randoms?
<JapyDooge> ja wat je leuk vind :)
<JapyDooge> ik doe meestal merk/type van de machine oid :p
<margot> oke
<margot> wat is lvm?
<margot> haha, kom er ineens achter dat ik bar weinig van dit alles weet..
<JapyDooge> Logical Volume Manager :)
<JapyDooge> je kan het op de standaardinstelling laten staan :)
<margot> ik moet kiezen hoe ik mijn schijf in wil delen. benut gehele schijf en gebruik lvm met encryptie?
<margot> of alleen lvm zonder encryptie?
<margot> ik weet niet welke ik moet kiezen, want standaardinstellingen staan er niet tussen..
<margot> het basissysteem wordt geinstalleerd! bedankt allemaal voor jullie hulp!
<smile> alsjeblieft :D
<smile> :)
<erkan^> veel succes ermee (-:
<margot> dankje, anders weet ik jullie weer te vinden :)
<JapyDooge> succes margot :)
<margot> haha, heb jullie weer nodig hoor! ik moet nu kiezen welke software ik wil installeren, maar ik kan veel van de programma's niet..
<margot> DNS server?
<margot> lamp server?
<margot> openssh server?
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> die kun je allemaal overslaan :)
<margot> oke
<JapyDooge> maar klinkt als Ubuntu Server :P
<JapyDooge> of krijg je die vragen bij Ubuntu Desktop ook?
<JapyDooge> anders mogelijk verkeerde cdtje.. lol :-)
<margot> hij gaat nu weer door met installeren
<margot> ik ben nog niet bij de dekstop..
<JapyDooge> is de installatie wel 'grafisch'?
<JapyDooge> of tekst
<margot> blauw scherm met oude stijl tekst
<JapyDooge> mwhihi :)
<JapyDooge> dan heb je de Ubuntu Server CD/DVD
<smile> grafisch genoeg dus :D
<margot> goed?
<JapyDooge> niet Ubuntu Desktop :)
<margot> ja, dat is goed toch? althans dat was voor mij de bedoeling
<JapyDooge> met ubuntu server kun je ook wel leven, maar standaard heeft die geen grafische omgeving
<JapyDooge> ahh okay :)
<JapyDooge> dan is het goed
<margot> wat bedoel je met grafische omgeving?
<JapyDooge> desktop met icoontjes, dat soort dingen
<margot> krijg ik die niet?
<margot> wat?
<JapyDooge> als je deze straks opstart krijg je alleen maar een Login:-prompt in tekst
<margot> kan ik dat nog veranderen dan?
<JapyDooge> hij is niet bedoelt voor gebruik als computer, maar als server, waar je normaal niet achter zit
<margot> oh, shit
<margot> en nu?
<JapyDooge> je kan denk ik binnen de server-versie wel 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' doen ja :)
<JapyDooge> weet niet hoe volledig dat is
<JapyDooge> of alsnog de desktop .ISO downloaden, branden en die gebruiken :)
<JapyDooge> nu weet je hoe het moet haha
<JapyDooge> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest is de desktop download
<margot> oke
<margot> achja, ben toch al 2 dagen bezig..
<JapyDooge> lol margot :)
<timo^> heb ik weer wat gemist?
<JapyDooge> ja
<margot> hij wilt nu opstarten en ik krijg idd zo'n tekst
<JapyDooge> hehe margot :)
<margot> heb mezelf ingelogt maar nu moet ik een commando geven
<JapyDooge> jeps
<JapyDooge> er zit geen grafische omgeving in
<JapyDooge> en netwerkverbindingen enz moet je allemaal in tekstmode instellen
 * timo^ gaat logs inzien
<JapyDooge> dat is niet ehh, gebruiksvriendelijk zegmaar :P
<JapyDooge> vandaar die 'rare vragen' tijdens je installatie ^^
<margot> ja, snap ik
<margot> maar wat moet ik nu doen? hij wilt dat ik een commando geef
<JapyDooge> ligt er aan wat je wil doen :)
<margot> nee! is dit het?
<JapyDooge> jup lol
<margot> wat kut!
<JapyDooge> op Ubuntu Server wel
<JapyDooge> op Ubuntu Desktop niet uiteraard
<margot> oke, dus gewoon uitzetten
<JapyDooge> daar heb je netjes een grafische omgeving
<JapyDooge> ja dat kun je snel doen met 'halt -d' :-)
<margot> inclusief '
<margot> omg, ik kan dit niet
<margot> andere optie, want deze doet het niet
<JapyDooge> zonder '
<JapyDooge> :-)
<JapyDooge> en
<JapyDooge> 16:21 <JapyDooge> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest is de desktop download
<JapyDooge> :-)
<margot> er staat nu, halt: need to be root
<JapyDooge> ahhh
<JapyDooge> sudo halt -d
<JapyDooge> lol
<margot> perfect
<margot> wat een wereld!
<margot> whaa!
<JapyDooge> succes met de andere haha
<JapyDooge> ach Ubuntu Server is ook interresant
<JapyDooge> maar niet voor op je laptop lol
<margot> tsja, als je ict studeert ofzo
<margot> is echt hocus pocus voor mij
<margot> maar ik ga die desktop maar eens proberen
<JapyDooge> die raad ik aan ja haha
<JapyDooge> dat zal iets makkelijker zijn
<margot> verder hetzelfde principe?
<JapyDooge> jep
<JapyDooge> alleen ziet het er allemaal iets mooier uit
<JapyDooge> en wat minder rare vragen lol
<margot> oke, nou ik hoop dat ie hem pakt anders zit ik mooi met deze versie opgescheept
<JapyDooge> haha ja dat zou spannend zijn
<JapyDooge> komt wel goed
<JapyDooge> werkt verder hetzelfde
<JapyDooge> iso bestand branden, enz
<rulus> gelukkig kan je irc'en vanuit de terminal ;)
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/
<rulus> meer moet een mens toch niet hebben
<timo^> kijk daar alsjeblieft eens op margot
<margot> hmm, dat is echt voor mij gemaakt!
<margot> nou, daar ben ik weer! het is me nog niet gelukt om de desktop te installeren. is er toevallig iets wat ik in moet drukken tijdens het opstarten?
<smile> margot: ben je zeker dat je unity hebt geinstalleerd? :p
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<smile> lord4163: haai! :)
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<lord4163> 'k leef nog hoor :)
<lord4163> had alleen een week geen internet
<FOAD> Ocharme.
<FOAD> Straf weer?
<corewillem> brr week geen internet
<corewillem> hoe overleef je het ....
<CasW> Simpel, gewoon een week niet op het internet zitten.
<corewillem> brrrrrr
<misnix3> vroeg naar bed, veel snoepen...
<corewillem> brrrr
<tobia> hi
<tobia> ik heb een vraagje
<tobia> Ik ben bezig met een installatie van 12.04 (bèta 2 als ik het goed heb), hij is bijna klaar maar hij zit vast op 'restoring previously installed packages'
<smile-in-love> bye :)
<tobia> en daar zit hij vast ....
<tobia> Ik heb op skip gedrukt, en dan komt er in het terminal venster '.... denied excution of stop'
<tobia> iemand enig idee wat ik kan doen?
<tobia> Ik denk dat het komt doordat mijn vorige installatie niet met volledig is verwijder.
<timo^> dat duurt heul lang
<timo^> echt heul
<tobia> tnx maar heb dat nog nooit gehad???
<timo^> je hebt niet geformatteerd
<tobia> idd
<tobia> Is het beter om opnieuw te beginnen en te formatteren?
<timo^> inderdaad
<tobia> tnx dan zal ik dat doen, Bedankt voor de hulp weer wat bijgeleerd!
<tobia> Of is de installatie eigenlijk in orde?
<tobia> Ik doe maar gelijk een clean install
<timo^> doe maar
<timo^> maak wel een back up!
<tobia> Bedankt voor de tip, dat is al gebeurd.
<timo^> mooi zo, en succes! :)
<Timvde> Hmm, nog iemand hier?
<Timvde> Ik heb eigenlijk niet echt een Ubuntu-vraag, maar 't is wel in functie van het installeren van Ubuntu :P
<Timvde> Op m'n laptop staat Windows Vista
<Timvde> Ik startte de installatie van Ubuntu 12.04 en zie dat ik *vier* partities heb
<Timvde> M'n C-partitie, een DATA-partitie, een recovery disk en "nog iets"
<Timvde> DATA mag eraf, die recovery heb ik ook niet nodig
<Timvde> Maar ik maak me een beetje zorgen om dat vierde
<Timvde> Iemand enig idee wat dat zou kunnen zijn?
<xatr0z> Timvde: wat voor label heeft het? zegt hij wat voor partitietype? enz
<xatr0z> kan idd nog iets van OEM (fabrikant voor recovery) zijn
<xatr0z> maar als je in het verleden ooit met partitionmagic oid met je schijf hebt lopen spelen, of andere antivirusprogramma's ofzo kunnen die soms ook wat achterlaten
<xatr0z> ik heb een systeem optimizer op windows die ook paar MB eigen parititie gebruikt voor checks bij het booten
<xatr0z> het is dat, of de CIA kijkt met alles wat je leest mee
<Timvde> xatr0z: Geen label
<Timvde> en de Windows is vers sinds vanmiddag
<Timvde> (Mijn laptop was binnen oor herstel)
<Timvde> voor*
<Timvde> Hij is groot trouwens :P
<Timvde> 3,5GB waarvan 1,7 in gebruik
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-13
<Timvde> OerHeks: Dan kun je beter hier antwoorden :P
<OerHeks> mwa, zo hebben andere ubuntu-lurkers er ook wat aan.
<Timvde> Maar je hebt niet echt geantwoord op de essentie van de vraag, denk ik :P
<OerHeks> gebeurt vaak, dat je van verschillende kanten een reactie krijgt.
<OerHeks> ja, via nvidia current, krijg je gewoon updates
<Timvde> toch?
<Timvde> Wat is dan het verschil met current-updates?
<OerHeks> current is de laatste driver, 295 ofzo
<OerHeks> ah ik zie wat je bedoeld, post current.
<OerHeks> current is de stabiele driver, post current de meest recente.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66548/whats-the-difference-between-the-nvidia-current-and-nvidia-current-updates-pac
<Timvde> Wat ik dacht dus:)
<Fly> Als je een oude kaart hebt zoald ik moet je 96 gebruiken bijvoorbeeld
<Fly> *zoals
<OerHeks> ai dat is echt oud. de 173 is al op het randje.
<OerHeks> * voor unity
<Timvde> Yea, da's echt oud
<Timvde> Mijn kaart is ruim 3 jaar en wordt nog gewoon ondersteund door de laatste drivers :)
<Timvde> GeForce 9600M GT
<OerHeks> ik heb een Geforce GT 430
<OerHeks> heeft nog nooit onder windows gewerkt
<OerHeks> Athlon II x2 3,0 Ghrz ook niet :P
<Timvde> Als in "In Windows werkt dat ding niet" of als in "Ik heb er nog nooit Windows op gedraaid"?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen windows ooit opgezet.
<Timvde> Maar ik ga 'ns m'n bed in
<Timvde> bye all
<OerHeks> :)
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik een screenshot maken van Virtualbox?
<JapyDooge> ik gebruik meestal scrot in een terminal op de host
<JapyDooge> scrot -c
<lord4163> ohw ok
<lord4163> maar als je nog niets geinstalleerd heb, ik bedoel tijdens de installatie?
<lord4163> Jemig, gaat zeker lekker met Ubuntu 12.04, het paneel is wit!?
<JapyDooge> lord4163: je hebt je host toch al geinstalleerd als je virtualbox draait?
<lord4163> nee ik moet screenshots maken van de installatie, maarja ik doe het wel weer met gimp uitknippen
<JapyDooge> huh
<JapyDooge> heb je scrot -c wel getest? dan kun je gewoon een selectie maken
<JapyDooge> van het deel wat je wil
<lord4163> kan je in gimp 2.6.11 al alle vensters aan elkaar hebben, net zo als in photoshop?
<smile4love> lord4163: nee, dat is standaard in gimp 2.8 :p
<smile4love> voor gimp 2.6 heb je een uitbreiding nodig
<smile4love> maar ik weet niet hoe die noemt
<smile4love> en schijnt ook niet foutloos te wensen
<lord4163> Ohw ok
<lord4163> maar ik heb nu al mijn foto's uitgesneden
<smile4love> lord4163: 2.8 is al RC, kan je misschien wel downloaden :)
<lord4163> maar nu zit er nog een witte rand
<lord4163> hoe kan ik dat snel weghalen?
<lord4163> heb geen zin om weer overnieuw te beginnen
<smile4love> lord4163: het deel selecteren dat je wilt behouden
<smile4love> en dan het uitsnijden (uitsnijden tot selectie)
<lord4163> Ja maar er zit altijd zon Kl*te rand omheen
<CasW> Selecteren -> op kleur -> op de witter and kiezen, selecteren -> inverteren, afbeelding bijsnijden tot selectie
<lord4163> dus dat kun je niet eens weghalen
<lord4163> thx
<CasW> Werkte het? :D
<smile4love> CasW: slim! :p
<CasW> *witte rand
<lord4163> ja thx
<lord4163> waarom moet ik inverteren?
<lord4163> Ah dit gaat niet bij die andere screenshots
<lord4163> moet ik windows maar weer opstarten -_-
<smile4love> :|
<smile4love> bye :)
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik hashes brute forces met john?
<RawChid> Hallo, ik HAD mijn Ubuntu op Nederlands, maar nu kies ik bij het inloggen weer voor USA. Maar toch is nog veel in het Nederlands
<RawChid> Weet iemand hoe ik systeemwijd ofzo weer alles op Engels kan zetten?
<RawChid> Tijdens het opstarten zag ik ook al berichten in het Nederlands
<RawChid> Ubuntu 10.04
<RawChid> In het scherm Systeem -> Beheer -> Taalondersteuning kan ik niets veranderen :-S
<RawChid> Hmm, /etc/default/locale is het denk ik
<corewillem> heb hier zelf geen 12 draaien maar zal is zien
<RawChid> Ik heb ook geen 12 draaien...
<corewillem> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<RawChid> 15:45:59 < RawChid> In het scherm Systeem -> Beheer -> Taalondersteuning kan ik niets veranderen :-S
<RawChid> Dat werkt dus niet :(
<corewillem> hmmm
<RawChid> Thnx anyway, ik zoek nu naar een commandline oplossing die ik bijna heb gevonden
<corewillem> ben ook wat aan het google
<RawChid> Denk dat ik het heb!
<RawChid> Moet alleen even wachten op een langlopend proces in een Terminal voordat ik opnieuw kan inloggen
<RawChid> (had ik maar screen gebruikt)
<corewillem> ah k
<corewillem> neem 2de tab in terminal
<RawChid> ?
<corewillem> je kan meerdere tabs nemen in een terminal
<RawChid> Ja dat weet ik. Maar ik moet even wachten voordat ik kan uitloggen.
<RawChid> Maar het werkt, want buiten de GUI zijn de locales nu goed
<corewillem> ah k
<smile4love> brb
<smile4love> :o
<smile4love> doei! :D
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-14
<pjotter> Hoi allen! Ik zat eraan te denken om een Asus EEE aan te schaffen voor Xubuntu. Weet iemand of dit goed werkt en waar ik dan eventueel op moet letten?
<OerHeks> ik heb een asus EEE 900, alles werkt OOTB
<trijntje> ik geloof dat die videokaart/processorcombinaties op moet passen met linux
<trijntje> *dat je met die
<Angelo> Hallo iedereen.
<Angelo> Kan iemand me helpen met het installeren van Ubuntu?
<Angelo> Niet allemaal tegelijk!
<Angelo> Ik heb een XP systeem. Een bootable en leesbare Ubuntu CD-ROM gemaakt. Bios aangepast, maar WindowsXP start desondanks toch welke keer op!!!!!!!!
<Angelo> En de groeten eh!
<jor177> hey.. weet iemand waar ik een ubutnu t-shirt kan kopoen?
<OerHeks> @ canonical.com
<smile4love> OerHeks: hij kan hem ook zelf maken :p
<New> i got a question
<New> What are the requirements to intstal ubuntu on a old laptop
<mandje> i had the answer but it was in dutch and only for people who have a little patience.
<Luckiboy> mandje: dat was een nederlander... die niet kon lezen
<StefandeVries> Erg aardig, Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Sorry
<StefandeVries> :P
<StefandeVries> Je hebt wel gelijk hoor.
<smile4ever> ik ga eten, doei :)
<pjotter> Komt PjotR hier nog wel eens?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<pjotter> niet?
<pjotter> ow
<pjotter> Jammer
<pjotter> Ik ontmoette hem laatst in den levende lijve
<OerHeks> soms.
<OerHeks> aardige gast, ik dacht eerst dat jij hem was.
<pjotter> Nee, da's puur toevallig
<pjotter> Hij keek ook op toen ik hem zei dat ik hier ook wel eens kwam onder de naam "Pjotter"
<OerHeks> vermakenlijk ja
<pjotter> Hij zei ook: Maar dat ben ik!
<pjotter> Zeer
<pjotter> Anyways
<pjotter> Ik kwam hem tegen op een linuxavond van de HCC
<pjotter> (misschien is dit meer iets voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic)
<pjotter> sorry...
<OerHeks> eigenlijk wel, al vind ik het niet zo erg.
<pjotter> Neuh, maar ja.. deze box is meer voor ubuntuvragen natuurlijk
<pjotter> Hee, Oer... dus (X)Ubuntu werkt dus prima op zo'n Eee? Ik ben net even wezen kijken welke Eeeś  er zoal zijn. Ze hebben nog gewone (laptops) en die nieuwe transformer versie. Maar dat is meer een tablet. Kun je daar ook Ubuntu op zetten. Of is dat weer kanp ingewikkeld?
<pjotter> kanp is uitteraard knap
<OerHeks> ehm, nee, die android dingen kan je geen ubuntu op draaien, hooguit virtueel.
<OerHeks> maar er is een hardware certificatie lijst, alleen engels.
<pjotter> Ik meende dat PjotR ooik een Eee bij zich had, toen. Maar ik kan me vergissen en dat het een ander klein netbookje was ofzo.
<pjotter> Dacht ik al. Dan valt die af.
<OerHeks> laptops .. en helemaal rechts netbooks >>> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<pjotter> Joepie de poepie.. ik ga eens even kijken! Bedankt! ;)
<jor177> is het mogelijk om van een sitecom smart living NAS een ubutnu server temaken?
<OerHeks> ik denk het niet, al draait de meeste nas apparatuur op een linux versie.
<jor177> tja.. het si ook niet echt een super ding
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf een md253, het enige wat mogenlijk moet zijn ( heb ik niet getest) is een extra SSH toegang tweaken > http://md253.blogspot.com/
<jor177> hey, kan je me dan misschien helpen met alles instellen?
<jor177> qua bittorent downlaoden ermee?
<jor177> dat jij me helpt via teamevwier ofzo?
<jor177> teamveiwer
<OerHeks> bittorent service is eenvoudig, je upload de link en laat hem de rest doen
<jor177> ja dat lutk mij nou net niet.. kan jij het uiteleggen?
<OerHeks> dat gaat allemaal via zelfde http menu
<jor177> want als ik dan een link uplaod blijft hij bij 0 procent
<OerHeks> poort openen in je router naar je nas, kan helpen
<jor177> ja! maar welke poort moet dan open??
<OerHeks> de poort die in je torrentinstelling ingesteld staat. kan je aanpassen ook.
<jor177> ja, hij staat nu op 6900
<jor177> maar moet ik hem dan veranderen?????
<OerHeks> nee. maar het kan, als je dat wilt.
<OerHeks> diezelde poort gooi je open, in je router naar het ip van je nas.
<jor177> oke, maar hoe doe ik dat dan in mn router?? (eigenlijk is het een modem)
<OerHeks> als er 4 poorten op zitten, zit er ook een router in
<jor177> ? ik heb hem gewoon aangelsoten op mn modem van kpn
<OerHeks> ja, en nu zit je via een 2e poort nu hier..
<jor177> maar heo moet ik nou die poorten open gooie?
<OerHeks> dat verschilt per router, dat weet ik niet.
<jor177> ok
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-15
<idefix> how was het ook alweer? silverlight was voor windows en moonlight voor linux, of niet?
<idefix> hallooo!
<idefix> StefandeVries!
<idefix> RbinJ :(
<idefix> NEUKEN IN DE KEUKEN!
<idefix> oeps
<idefix> ik ben baldadig
<idefix> het komt allemaal door die baldadige collega van mij
<idefix> waar je mee omgaat..
<idefix> maar ja, waar je mee gedwongen bent om te gaan...
<timo^> idefix: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic aub
<StefandeVries> Graag ja.
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Waar staat de home lens? Ik wil die namelijk aanpassen
<lord4163> niemand weet dat? 0.o
<trijntje> lord4163: volgens mij is dat geen lens
<lord4163> Maar hoe kan ik die dan aanpassen, ik wil de zelfde home lens in 12.04 van 11.10
<lord4163> die van 12.04 is namelijk afschuwelijk
<trijntje> kan ej een link plaatsen van wat je nu hebt en wat je wilt hebben, ik snap het niet helemaal
<lord4163> Zo wil ik het in 12.04
<lord4163> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-CSkUJKpmBeM/TyFCuaDGzUI/AAAAAAAACD8/xeEwJMt0iqw/s1600/Ubuntu+Oneiric.png
<vrager> hallo
<vrager> heb een vraag
<vrager> kan je dual boot doen?
<vrager> en hoe?
<vrager> dus windows xp en ubunti
<vrager> u
<lord4163> en het is nu zo http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_njHUVNLfk4/T0NUCOeCj6I/AAAAAAAADU0/-3E0CF8JTqY/s1600/unitydash.png
<corewillem> kan zeker
<corewillem> bij de install van ubuntu kan je het kiezen vrager
<trijntje> vrager: bij de installatie kan je kiezen om ubuntu naast xp te zetten, en de rest gaat vanzelf
<vrager> dus het is best makkelijk, je zal geen problemen krijgen?
<lord4163> ja je krijg een schuifbalk te zien hoeveel GB voor windows en hoeveel voor ubuntu
<lord4163> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<lord4163> Kijk daar bij stap 4 Show me how
<trijntje> lord4163: hmm, ik denk dat dat in de code van de dash zit, en niet in een specifieke lens
<lord4163> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/installation-type.jpg
<corewillem> inderdaad je kan ook zelf instellen maar ik raad je dat niet aan als je niet ervarener bent
<lord4163> Ja maar waar staat die code?
<corewillem> ik gebruik zelf gnome 3 :)
<corewillem> zou het niet weten dus lord
<lord4163> hij staat niet in /usr/share/unity
<lord4163> daar staat wel music/applications enzo
<trijntje> geen idee, ze weten het vast in #ubuntu-unity ;)
<lord4163> Aha thx
<lord4163> Hoe kan je vertalingen zoeken?
<lord4163> op launchpad
<trijntje> lord4163: welke vertaling zoek je?
<lord4163> Als je op je desktop in 12.04 kijk heeft een of andere kluns dat veranderd in Unity werkomgeving -_-
<lord4163> dat hoort gewoon Bureaublad te heten
<lord4163> volgens mij staat dat in unity-panel maar kan die niet vinden
<trijntje> lord4163: waar zie je dat?
<lord4163> Ohw al gevonden
<trijntje> link?
<lord4163> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/unity/+pots/unity/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=ubuntu
<lord4163> denk ik
<trijntje> lord4163: ik denk dat je niet helemaal up to date bent, bij mij heet het gewoon ubuntu-desktop
<lord4163> ja dat is ook fout
<lord4163> het hoort gewoon Bureaublad te heten
<lord4163> Kan je het bevestigen op launchpad?
<trijntje> misschien, ik moet even denken. Ze hebben vast voor een reden het Engels naar "Ubuntu Desktop" veranderd
<lord4163> Hoezo?
<lord4163> Het hoort gewoon Bureaublad te heten, zo heet het ook in 11.10 ;)
<lord4163> wel leuk dat het paneel weer werkt :)
<trijntje> lord4163: aangepast, Bureaublad is inderdaad beter
<lord4163> Bedankt, hoe vaak worden de vertalingen eigenlijk geupdate in ubuntu?
<trijntje> voor 12.04 nog elke week omdat het nog beta is
<trijntje> dan kort na de release komt er een extra update omdat veel teams niet genoeg tijd hebben om alles te vertalen, en dan ~1x per jaar geloof ik
<lord4163> ok :)
<lord4163> lol die updates blijven maar komen, net klaar en er zijn weer nieuwe :P
<lord4163> HUD is echt gaaf :)
<wiesowi> Hallo, kan iemand mij helpen met ehcp?
<wiesowi> ik krijg deze vreemde error
<wiesowi> Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user 'ehcp'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /var/www/new/ehcp/config/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 365
<viezerd> dat betekent dat ie geen rechten heeft om op die database te connecten
<Guest26342> wat een vieze gedachte
<idefix> test
<idefix> jeuh!
<mandje7> hoeveel riumte zou unbuntu server ooit nodig kunnen hebben voor het syteem?  denkend aan ooit extra te toevoegen services en zo.
<mandje7> ik moet een systeem-partitie creeren. liefst ruim genoeg maar ook weer niet onnodig groot.
<K-4U> Een goeden... avond. Heeft iemand hier ervaring met het zogenaamde ´F12-en´ tijdens een boot van een PC? In bepaalde bedrijven word er op deze manier een image van een server afgehaald en deze op de client geinstalleerd. Weet iemand hoe dit systeem heet?
<viezerd>  
<viezerd> mandje7: een paar GB is voldoende
<viezerd> maar ligt helemaal aan je gebruik
<mandje7> viezerd: zeg LAMP er bij. een virtualisatie programma. (zonder de disks voor gasten)
<mandje7> zou ik met 5GB dan wel zat ruimte hebben en alleen in extreme gevallen tekort?
<viezerd> ligt eraan, je database kan ook groeien
<viezerd> maar als je echt alleen maar services doet, zonder een vorm van data is 5 GB voldoende
<viezerd> zolang je log files niet extreem groot worden
<mandje7> ja waar van die db. 8GB lijkt me wel een aardige hoeveelheid dan.
<viezerd> als je het kan missen lijkt me dat een aardig veilige marge
<mandje7> viezerd: ik hoef ook niet echt gierig te zijn.  ;)
<mandje7> kan je her-partioneren als je een schijf via usb aansluit?
<mandje7> dus een schijf aan een pc hangen via usb dock, pc booten met gparted cd en gaan?
<spekje> heeft iemand ooit een usb opstart disk weten te maken van freebsd met ubuntu?
<mandje7> moet de keuze maken: monitor er naar toe slepen of systeem-schijf er even uit.
<tga> waarom niet mandje7
<JanC> mandje7: natuurlijk kan je een USB-schijf partitioneren
<tga> spekje: maken of gewoon op een cd scrijven?
<mandje7> ja nou ok. dacht het ook wel maar zeker is zeker.  voordat de schroevedraaier er in gaat.  :)
<spekje> tga: ik wil een usb stick hebben (laptop heeft geen cdrom schijf) om Freebsd vanaf te isntalleren op laptop
<JanC> spekje: lijkt me dat je dat best even opzoekt/navraagt op een FreeBSD site/forum/kanaal
<spekje> JanC: ben al uur aan google :( en al 3 uur aan proberen :(
<spekje> dus stiekum hoopte ik dat iemand hier een goude tip had:P
<tga> jij kan dd gebruiken om de iso op de stick te scrijven
<JanC> ik ken wel ene FreeBSD dev, maar of die dat weet...
<JanC> vziw gebruikt hij gewoon Debian op z'n laptop omdat FreeBSD daar niet op werkt...  :P
<spekje> ik wil weten hoe freebsd werkt :P
<spekje> tga wat bedoel je met dd
<JanC> spekje: virtuele machine?
<JanC> spekje: 'dd' is een programma (zie manpage)
<spekje> JanC: dat heb ik maar wil eingelijk ff op een laptop installen zodra ik ook van afstnad er bij kan
<tga> dd if=freebsd-blah-blah.iso of=/dev/<usb stick>
<JanC> eh, waarom zou je vanop afstand niet op een VM kunnen?  ;)
<spekje> moet dat dan weer uitzoeken
<spekje> tga: ik zie vaak dat je .img moet gebruiken
<spekje> JanC: en ik wil me laptop zelf neit van afstand benaderbaar hebben
<spekje> naja niet graag ;)
<spekje> oude laptop die ff freebsd gaat doen is wel fijn
<spekje> draagbaar servertje P
<spekje> :P
<tga> volgens mij er is geen verschil tussen de iso and img
<spekje> ik ga eerst ff kijken wat me zoveelste poging met unetbootin doet
<spekje> anders idd met dd aande slag
<tga> spekje: kijk naar http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-pre.html
<tga> 2.3.7.2
<tga> 2.3.7.2.1 :)
<mandje7> unetbootin zuigt goed. volgens mij kan je beter meteen voor dd gaan.
<spekje> soms doet het wat ik wil hoor
<spekje> maar vandaag niet
<spekje> :(
<viezerd> met dd heb je de .img memstick image nodig van FreeBSD, voor unetbootin zou de .iso moeten werken
<trijntje> unetbootin werkt bij mij altijd
<spekje> hmmm ik blijf steeds btx halted krijgen :(
<mandje7> unetbootin heeft ook een voorkeur voor vrouwen.
 * spekje is vrouw
<spekje> maar het werkt nog niet altijd fijn
<mandje7> een vrouw die zichzelf spekje nickt? ongelovelijk!  :p
 * trijntje is man
<spekje> wat is er mis met spekje
<spekje> :(
<mandje7> lol   ik ga er maar niet op door.
<spekje> wht not
<FOAD> Ik snap hem ook niet.
<OerHeks> what is in a name.
<mandje7> OerHeks: precies OerHeks.
<OerHeks> voor u Python-vriendjes, een special >> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/04/13/python-special-edition-volume-04/
<OerHeks> wget http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issuePY04_en.pdf
<MichaelTel> Hé, dank je OerHeks
<OerHeks> issue 1-3 zal ook wel zo te downloaden zijn.
<OerHeks> wget http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issuePY03_en.pdf
<smile4ever> OerHeks: wget www.porno.com/pic.jpg
<smile4ever> :p
<OerHeks> is dat 'opensource'??
<mandje7> nee dit is dat: wget www.zombo.com
<smile4ever> bye :)
<JanC> folks...
<OerHeks> sjorrie, ik zal geen FCM meer spammen, JanC
<JanC> OerHeks: FCM is on-topic hier, porno.com is dat niet, lijkt me...
<OerHeks> zekers, ik heb geen google-handicapt.
<mandje7> JanC: zal me ook niet laten meeslepen.
<mandje7> is het de moeite waard 45 graden temp. van een data schijf proberen omlaag te brengen?
<mandje7> hangt bovenin de ubuntu server kast. meestal spun down.
<OerHeks> 45 is geen gek getal
<OerHeks> maar dan twijffel ik aan spin-down
<OerHeks> * of de hele kast is 45+
<mandje7> ok niks aan de hand dus. lekker laten.  nee 45 is laatste waarde voor de spin-down. dies na een uur van idle draaien.
<OerHeks> ik heb een sata3 ssd op sata2 hangen, soort underclocken :-D
<mandje7> gekkie
<OerHeks> ja gekkie, zeg, hoe lees ik HDD temp uit? sensors is geinstalleerd.
<sgs1990> heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik bureaublad op afstand kan bereiken vanaf een andere pc,,, ik heb vnc al geprobeerd maar schiet er niks mee op
<viezerd> nogmaals proberen
<OerHeks> vanaf andere pc zelfde netwerk?
<sgs1990> ja,, heb het al aan de gang
<sgs1990> met vino en vinagre
<khildin> sgs1990 heb je al rdesktop geprobeerd?
<sgs1990> wat al standaard ge installeerd is natuurlijk:P
<khildin> werkt bij mij in ieder geval prima...
<sgs1990> heb het nu ook aan de gang
<sgs1990> werkt perfect
<op-misbruik> StefandeVries, fijne vent
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-08
<joostvb> mogge
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Maikeltje> gm
<dhrookt> goeie dagg:)
<lordievader> Hey dhrookt, hoe is het ermee?
<dhrookt> jah rustig geniet van me nieuwe foon :)
<dhrookt> nexus 4 :)
<lordievader> dhrookt: Gefeliciteerd.
<dhrookt> wordt nu eindelijk door ubuntu gezien
<dhrookt> jah super ding man echt
<dhrookt> hoe is het met u
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het goed, dhrookt :)
<dhrookt> zeg op youtube ubuntu mobile voorbij komen :)
<dhrookt> best kicken
<WolfeZ> Hoi
<Damion> hallo
<WolfeZ> Middag
<Damion> Kan iemand mij helpen met een probleempje
<Luckiboy> Damion: Wat is je probleem?
<WolfeZ> whats the problem mate?
<Damion> Ik ben recentelijk geupgrade naar 13.04 beta 2, maar een aantal pakketjes wilden niet upgraden. (in totaal 199)
<WolfeZ> 13.04 wat?
<OerHeks> Ai, de beta kent nog wel wat bugjes.
<lordievader> Damion: Hoe probeer je te updaten? Support voor Raring is eigenlijk in #ubuntu+1.
<Damion> Ik heb geupdate met het commando sudo do-release-upgrade -d, maar het heeft niet alles geupdate. Ik heb toen alles verder moeten updaten met sudo apt-get upgrade , maar niet alles lukte
<lordievader> Damion: Probeer "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" eens.
<Damion> ik denk dat dat hem is ;)
<Damion> hij heeft even 255 mb gedownload te installeren nog :)
<WolfeZ> Hey guys ff een pygtk vraagje, Ik hebn een code met label: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689622/ . Maar als ik veel tekst doe in een label komt het niet voledig in het scherm en via glade wel hoe moet ik dit aan pakken/
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Die vraag lijkt mij beter geschikt voor #python, en wellicht #python-gtk (als die bestaat).
<WolfeZ> als ik #python doe kom ik in engelse?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Dat lijkt mij wel, ja.
<WolfeZ> Ehhm mijn engels is niet zo goed?
<WolfeZ> Het is al klaar!
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Je kent #ubuntu-nl-offtopic denk ik? Zo niet, dat is het offtopic kanaal voor #ubuntu-nl.
<WolfeZ> Het is al opgelost via #python-nl
<WolfeZ> en python hoort wel bij ubuntu want veel ubu apps zijn in py
<lordievader> Er zijn altijd argumenten voor en tegen ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat is onzin.
<StefandeVries> Hulp bij *programmeren in Python* hoort hier niet.
<StefandeVries> Problemen met de werkzaamheid van Python binnen Ubuntu wel.
<WolfeZ> lordievader en python zit standaard meegeleverd :)
<WolfeZ> Maar misschien kunnen we dit soort discusies beter in oftopic doen :-)
<lordievader> WolfeZ: StefandeVries begrijpt het.
<WolfeZ> ;_)
<StefandeVries> Uiteraard.
<StefandeVries> Misschien kunnen we zinloze discussies beter niet voeren.
<WolfeZ> #not
<WolfeZ> brb eten
<WolfeZ> bew
<BerryH> Als ik mp4 bestanden afspeel met movieplayer of met vlc player dan zie ik allemaal rare kleuren en het afspelen verloopt heel schokkerig..Afspelen van filmpjes op youtube geeft geen problemen..
<BerryH> Heeft iemand een idee?
<lordievader> BerryH: Welke driver heb je geinstalleerd voor je video-kaart?
<WolfeZ> Ehmm misschien te hoge instelingen>
<BerryH> lordievader, dat probeer ik nu op te zoeken.
<WolfeZ> lpordievader dan zou youtube het toch ook niet doen?
<lordievader> BerryH: Zou je de output van "glxinfo|grep OpenGL" willen pastebinnen.
<BerryH> lordievader, pastebinnen?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Nouveau schijnt nog wel eens een artifacts te willen vertonen.
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687692/
<lordievader> BerryH: De output kopieer je en plak je in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lordievader> OerHeks: glxgears gaat dankzij kwin niet hoger dan 60fps :P
<OerHeks> klopt, vbank gedoe
<BerryH> Ik moet eerst even het glx programma installeren.
<OerHeks> maar ik ben tevree met deze budget kaart, nvidia gt 430
<lordievader> BerryH: Het mesa-utils ding?
<BerryH> Ja
<BerryH> Is gelukt, ik plak het nu in pastebin
<BerryH> Geplakt.
<lordievader> BerryH: En kun je mij dan de link geven ;)
<BerryH> De link is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689763/
<lordievader> Een GeForce 8600GTS, hoe heb je die nVidia 173 driver geinstalleerd? Via de jockey (Additional-Drivers)?
<BerryH> Ja, volgens mij wel.
<lordievader> BerryH: Was het de recommended driver?
<BerryH> lordievader, geen idee.
<BerryH> Ik kijk even bij additional drivers
<BerryH> Ik word daar niet echt veel wijzer van..
<lordievader> BerryH: Zou je een screenshot door willen sturen?
<BerryH> lordievader, is daar ook een leuk tooltje voor?
<lordievader> Je kunt daarvoor http://imagebin.org/?page=add gebruiken.
 * lordievader zucht waar is Ubottu als je hem nodig hebt.
<WolfeZ> igmur is ook goed!
<BerryH> lordievader, dit is de link: http://imagebin.org/253249
<BerryH> Vertelt mij weinig nieuws...
<OerHeks> 173-updates is goed, die werkt met xorg 1.13
<WolfeZ> ehm misschien ff updaten?
<OerHeks> maar je hebt een oudere kaart, misschien niet zo gek dat die mp4 niet helemaal jofel kan afspelen
<BerryH> hmmm..
<BerryH> Ik kan die mp4 misschien converteren?
<lordievader> OerHeks: De current gaat niet werken?
<BerryH> Kijken of het dan wel werkt?
<OerHeks> docu, zie antw 2 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/164054/correct-way-to-install-nvidia-173-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04
<OerHeks> nope, ik ben wel blij met de update, al zal het niet lang duren voordat die ook weer breekt.
<OerHeks> (voor unity)
<OerHeks> met Xubuntu is het retesnel
<lordievader> OerHeks: De experimental is in Raring al gebroken, iets van hij kan niet uitvogelen wat de kernel versie is...
<lordievader> Maargoed ik ga eens eten fixen. Tot later.
<BerryH> Eet smakelijk..
<BerryH> Maar ehm, wat kan ik doen?
<BerryH> Om die mp4 aan de praat te krijgen?
<Luckiboy> Vlc media player kan vrijwel alle formaten aan, lukt het daar niet mee?
<BerryH> Nee.
<Luckiboy> Dat is vreemd.
<BerryH> Hij speelt wel, maar de kleuren kloppen niet en hij is heeeel traag.
<OerHeks> je kan een mp4 wel omzetten, Handbrake of commandline ffmpeg
<Luckiboy> Misschien is het een beschadigde file?
<BerryH> Luckiboy, kan ik dat controleren?
<WolfeZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWzMT5KLEtY&feature=player_embedded
<Luckiboy> Vast wel, maar ik kan het je niet vertellen
<OerHeks> BerryH, afspelen op een andere machine, windows of mac ?
<BerryH> Het bestand komt van mijn telefoon en daar speelt hij wel ´gewoon´ af
<OerHeks> oke, als het ook gewoon afspeelt op windows of mac, dan verder zoeken.
<BerryH> Ik probeer nu te converteren met ffmpeg
<BerryH> Kijken of het dan wel werkt..
<Luckiboy> Is je systeem volledig geupdate?
<OerHeks> zijn youtube werkt wel goed.
<Luckiboy> Of wacht even, volgens mij heb ik ook wel eens zo'n probleem gehad, ik had het toen opgelost door de 720p versie af te spelen ipv de 1080p
<Luckiboy> Waarschijnlijk kon mijn hardware het niet aan of zo.
<BerryH> Conversie naar mpeg levert hetzelfde probleem bij het afspelen.
<BerryH> Mensen, er is een wonder gebeurd.
<Luckiboy> \o/
<BerryH> In vlc bij de video settings heb ik de optie: Accelarated video output (overlay) uitgevinkt..
<WolfeZ> Ik zei nog zo te hoge instelingen/
<BerryH> en nu heeft hij normale kleuren en speelt hij soepel af..
<Luckiboy> Mooi :)
<OerHeks> ah, dat is een goeie, daarmee verdwijnt ook "blauwe waas"
<OerHeks> maar nu loopt uw CPU te stampen, dat dan weer wel.
<BerryH> Maar de mp4 is nog steeds heeeel traag. Wel goede kleuren..
<OerHeks> Ik weet niet zeker of converten nu een andere uitkomst geeft
<BerryH> Converteren naar mpeg levert goede kleuren en een ´soepeler´ lopen.
<OerHeks> ah mooi, dan heb ik ook weer wat geleerd.
<BerryH> Nog steeds niet echt optimaal hoor..
<OerHeks> na converteren de acceleratie weer aanzetten ?
<BerryH> mpeg formaat met de accelaratie levert weer rare kleuren op.
<OerHeks> :-(
<BerryH> Ik moet nu koken anders wordt er iemand boos
<BerryH> Alvast bedankt en wellicht komen we nog met een betere oplossing.
<OerHeks> Eet smakenlijk alvast
<BerryH> OerHeks, bedankt
<Guest20125> Ik ben een kluns met computers Mijn Partner is Jaren voor KDE bezig geweest en heeft op mijn verzoek Ubuntu geinstraleerd omdat ik had gelezen paar weken gelden dat Ubuntu het veiligste is voor je Bankzaken na vorige week helemaal een fijn gevoel
<OerHeks> :-)
<Luckiboy> Dat is mooi, houden zo! :)
<Guest20125> nu staat alles in het Engels op de Laptop en wil ik het graag in het nederlands hebben zodat ik weet hoe ik bepaalde dingen zou kunnen laten werken
<OerHeks> Ik weet alleen niet wat ik moet zeggen, als mijn bank vraagd: welke virusscanner heeft u?
<Guest20125> wie zou mij advies kunnen geven om om ubuntu op dutch te kunnen zetten
<Luckiboy> Guest20125: Type in de dash (knop linksboven):"language"
<Luckiboy> En selecteer daar dan Nederlands/Dutch
<Luckiboy> Guest20125: Gelukt?
<Guest20125> Bedankt voor de hulp hoop dat het nu goed is ingesteld
<lordievader> Goede avond
<BerryH> Goedeavond.
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> Hey BerryH, lordzett
<BerryH> Misschien zit ik niet op het goede kanaal voor deze vraag maar hoe kan ik me nuttig maken voor Ubuntu? Ik zou graag wat willen doen..
<StefandeVries> Da's #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo :)
<corewillem> veel geluk ermee ! en alvast bedankt
<Damion> Goedenavond allemaal
<lordievader> Hey Damion
<Damion> Daar ben ik weer :)
<Damion> ik had een vraagje (opnieuw :), namelijk of je ook hotmail exchange kan instellen in bijvoorbeeld evolution. Je moet daar een domeinnaam invullen, maar dat heeft de server niet..
<ynze> Goedendag. Is Lordievader nog aanwezig?
<Damion_> excuses, mijn pagina viel weg
<lordievader> Hey ynze, tijd niet gezien. Hoe is het ermee?
<ynze> hoi! Het gaat goed en beter. dank. Jij?
<lordievader> Damion_: Welkom terug, helaas heeft niemand geantwoord in de tussentijd.
<ynze> ach...
<lordievader> ynze: Ja, gaat best oke :)
<ynze> Op deze notebook draait nog de windows 7 maar al volop ubuntu.
<ynze> mooi
<ynze> ben nog steeds aan het overstappen naar ubuntu, maar heb de laatste versie staan.
<ynze> Alleen te nieuw, geloof ik. Geen geluid meer. :=_
<lordievader> ynze: Wat zie jij als de laatste versie? Quantal (12.10)?
<ynze> yep. sorry.
<ynze> Wat ik ga doen is alleen ubuntu gebruiken.
<ynze> heb er mee kunnen oefenen.
<ynze> Alleen volledig installeren he.
<ynze> wat is jouw suggestie?
<lordievader> ynze: Hoe bedoel je? Advies waarover?
<ynze> lordievader:  Tja, advies... alleen het gebruik geeft je advies.
<lordievader> ynze: Ik volg je niet? Wat vraag je aan mij?
<ynze> lordievader: Een volledige backup gemaakt en getest onder ubuntu. werkt!
<ynze> lordievader: je hebt me geholpen he.
<ynze> :-)
<lordievader> I suppose so ;)
<ynze> lordievader: Daarbij leefde ik met aix en alle linuxen. Was er 3 jaar uit... dipje... en nu (wordt financieel voorien - uitkering) lekker alleen linuxen!
<lordievader> :)
<ynze> lordievader: Maar er blijft de vraag: als ik alleen ubuntu installeer, zijn er dan nog obstakels?
<corewillem> dat kan ja, bv windows software werkt niet goed
<corewillem> daarvoor moet je alternatieven vinden
<ynze> windooooooooooooooooooooows.... hihi
<ynze> kost wat. plus alle addons
<ynze> dus: ubuntu. Doet t hier goed.
<corewillem> maar ik gebruik linux al een goede 4 a 5 jaar en werkt hier goed
<ynze> Gaaf!
<corewillem> ben wel moeten weg gaan van ubuntu
<corewillem> dat werkt voor mij niet goed meer
<ynze> weg van de makelijke versie?
<corewillem> maar voor veel mensen is het een geweldige distributie
<corewillem> inderdaad ;p
<corewillem> zit nu op een iets moeilijkere distro (niet echt moeilijk hoor maar vooral gewoon veel terminal werk)
<lordievader> Welke distro gebruik je corewillem, Arch?
<ynze> ik ben bezig met mijn site. De toegang wordt goed gedaan door ubuntu, maar heb daar ook de Terminal. Stam daar van af...
<corewillem> inderdaad arch :)
<ynze> Alleen is de site mijn hoofdwereld  :-)
<lordievader> ynze: Er zullen vast obstakels zijn, maar dat is altijd zo als je iets nieuws leert.
<corewillem> inderdaad windows leerde je ook niet meteen net als met mac osx
<ynze> lordievader: klopt. Maar juist uitdagend en alle tijd!
<corewillem> heb bij veel mensen al een linux geinstalleert waren ze sneller mee weg dan mac of windows (8)
<ynze> zal even ombotten naar linux. zo terug. ok?
<corewillem> linux is ook zo simpel en moeilijk als je wilt
<ynze> jep!
<ynze> tot zo lordievader en corewillem!
<corewillem> tot zo
<corewillem> welke distro gebruik jij lordievader
<lordievader> corewillem: Kubuntu, heb geen zin om alles te compilen ;)
<corewillem> moet niet bij arch :)
<corewillem> het is geen gentoo hoor ;à
<corewillem> :p
<lordievader> Ah ik dacht dat Arch dat ook had.
<corewillem> ook hoor :)
<corewillem> maar je moet niet alles compiler :
<corewillem> *compileren
<corewillem> vind het wel goed
<corewillem> als je te lui bent om te compilen heb je nog altijd yaourt
<corewillem> dat compileert voor je (gebruik het zelf niet doe dat liever zelf) compileren is toch niet moeilijk
<ynze> goeden... weer
<corewillem> :)
<ynze> de ubuntu is defect... haha
<corewillem> ouch
<corewillem> dat gebeurde ook dikwijls bij mij
<ynze> geen geluid en alle schermen dubbel, erg traag...
<corewillem> hoe ervaren ben je met linux ?
<ynze> corewillem: het is mijn brood geweest voor jaren, vooral AIX.
<corewillem> probeer dan is arch als je goed je commands kent
<corewillem> anders debian
<corewillem> (of linux mint debian ofzo)
<ynze> Maar ja, geen AIX op de notebook
<OerHeks> ... stop daarmee, corewillem
<corewillem> wat is er mis met debian ?
<OerHeks> dit is ubuntu support, geen theekransje
<ynze> ..debian ken ik. installeerde het ook al jaren gelden toen het er nt was.
<ynze> OerHaks heeft wel gelijk...
<corewillem> hij komt toch niet met concrete vraag ? we kunnen altijd verder gaan in offtopic ? als dat goed is voor je ynze
<ynze> klopt.
<lordievader> ynze: Heb je je config flink veranderd? Of iets geupdate?
<OerHeks> welk netbook is het, overigens?
<corewillem> kzen weg laterz
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<beginner> Vraag: Ik heb net een nieuwe gebruiker aangemaakt op Ubuntu. Als ik vervolgens als die gebruiker inlog en dan een textfile aanmaak dan kan ik deze textfile niet openen met gedit..
<beginner> Iemand een idee hoe dit kan?
<lordievader> beginner: Hoe maak je de textfile aan?
<beginner> Ik krijg de melding ´No protocol specified, cannot open display´
<beginner> Ik maak hem aan met touch test.txt
<beginner> Ik ga naar de nieuwe gebruiker met su <gebruiker>
<beginner> Met vi test.txt lukt het wel..
<lordievader> beginner: Hoe heb je je terminal geopent?
<beginner> Ctrl Alt T
<Jeeves_> beginner: Zit je op de locale machine, of via ssh ?
<beginner> Lokale machine
<beginner> Nieuwe user heb ik aangemaakt met adduser
<lordievader> Hmm die zou de display server variable goed moeten zetten, nou goed, probeer het volgende: export DISPLAY=:0; gedit <naam van bestand>
<beginner> Dit heb ik gedaan met mijn eigen usernaam
<beginner> Op het bestand van de nieuwe gebruiker.
<beginner> Is dat ok?
<lordievader> beginner: Dus al ik het goed begrijp heb je een bestand gemaakt met user1 en die probeer je te openen met user2?
<beginner> Nee
<beginner> Ik heb het bestand gemaakt met user2 en ik probeer te openen met user2
<beginner> Met vi lukt dat bijvoorbeeld wel maar met gedit niet.
<lordievader> Klopt vi heeft geen X nodig, maar ik zie het probleem nu. Heb het zelf even getest. Het probleem is dat X onder user1 draait en user2 heeft geen toegang tot die X sessie, ofwel hij kan het display niet openen.
<beginner> watis X?
<lordievader> Je hebt de keuze, of je logt in als user2, of je opent het bestand onder user1. (Er is nog een derde, maar die is lelijk).
<lordievader> X(/X11/Xorg) is je display server. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org_Server
<beginner> Maar ik log toch in als user2 als ik su user2 doe?
<lordievader> Klopt, maar je start geen X sessie voor user2 ;)
<beginner> Ok..
<beginner> Weer wat geleerd..
<beginner> Bedankt lordievader
<lordievader> beginner: Ergens, ik weet niet meer waar, kan je van user switchen.
<lordievader> Dan start je een tweede X sessie.
<lordievader> Ergens rechts-bovenin dacht ik.
<beginner> In de terminal bedoel je?
<lordievader> beginner: Nee in Unity.
<beginner> Oh, ok.
<beginner> Ja, klopt.
<beginner> Ok duidelijk.
<lordievader> Mooi zo :)
<leondepeon> Hoi allemaal, ik werk aan de internet helpdesk van xs4all en ik heb een klant [ineke] met een wifi probleem waar ik niet uitkom klant heeft een ubuntu netbook die op andere wifi netwerken perfect werk maar op onze fritzbox met wpa2 beveiliging werkt het niet. de netbook blijft vragen om authenticatie. zelfs als ik op de modem de beveiliging heb uitgezet. heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
<leondepeon> De windows computer en tablet (android) werkt wel perfect
<lordievader> leondepeon: Ik heb hier geen Ubuntu bij de hand maar ik denk dat de network manager een profiel voor het netwerk heeft aangemaakt waarin staat dat hij wpa2 moet gebruiken, ofwel verwijder dit profiel en probeer opnieuw te verbinden.
<leondepeon> ineke kijkt ook mee gaan we direct even proberen
<leondepeon> In de nederlandstalige ubuntu kunnen wij de networkmanager niet vinden. waar staat deze?
<lordievader> In dit screenshot staat de networkmanager rechts-boven: http://www.hackourlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Ubuntu-Unity.jpeg
<lordievader> Ze gebruikt Unity neem ik aan? Of een andere DE?
<Guest96673> wie kan deze ubuntu beginner helpen?? wil niet meer afsluiten. krijg de volgende meldingen: could not get the system. make sure the message bus is running. message:did not receice a reply. possible cause include:the remote application did not send a reply/the message bus security policy blocked the reply/the reply time out expired/or the network connection was broken. daaronder staat dan...umount:/run/lock:not mounted en umou
<WolfeZ> hoi
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<WolfeZ> Middag
<lordievader> Hey WolfeZ, hoe is het ermee?
<WolfeZ> goud hoar met die den?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het ook goed, WolfeZ.
<WolfeZ> Mooi zo
<Damion> goedendag allen
<Luckiboy> Hallo Damion
<Damion> Ik heb een vraagje, namelijk wilt mijn unity niet opstarten in 13.04 beta 2..
<Luckiboy> Tenzij je een tester bent, raad ik het af om beta's te gebruiken. Als je een tester bent, zal je het moeten rapporteren op launchpad.
<lordievader> Damion: Support voor Raring is in #ubuntu+1
<Nees> goede avond
<partitie> weet iemand hier waarom ik geen programma's kan installeren op ubuntu... ik heb hem wel geboot vanaf usb :)
<Luckiboy> Op een usb gaat dat volgens mij niet.
<partitie> luckiboy, maar ik heb vlc enzo wel gwn kunnen installeren ?!
<Luckiboy> Hmm, welk programma probeer je dan te installeren?
<partitie> nu file zilla
<Timo> En welke foutmelding krijg je?
<partitie> nu nog geen... maar net kreeg ik deze error bij een ander progje
<Timo> Doe het eens via de terminal
<Timo> sudo apt-get install filezilla
<partitie> Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-3.5.0-26-generic  linux-image-generic-lts-quantal E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<partitie> deze komt uit terminal die error
<Timo> Bij gebrek aan een glazen bol zul je toch echt even moeten zeggen wélke foutmelding.
<partitie> oke, juist... hij geeft en error dat die niet is geinstalleerd.. opent die het programma toch :|
<Timo> Probleem opgelost :P
<FOAD> Eh.  Bij het maken van een USB-boot kun je kiezen of je programma's wilt kunnen installeren, althans als je usb-creator[-kde] gebruikt.
<partitie> timo... en toch is het raar
<partitie> ja... heb hem 4gb ruimte gegeven.. max
<lordievader> Je kunt geen nieuwe kernels installeren op een live-usb, helaas is partitie al weg...
<WolfeZ> Hey daar
<FOAD> Hallo, WolfeZ.
<lordievader> Hey WolfeZ, FOAD
<WolfeZ> Hey, hoeist?
<WolfeZ> Hey lordie
<FOAD> Hallo, lordievader.
<lordievader> Mijn recorder is overleden :( gelukkig binnen garantie periode.
<FOAD> Voor geklets is #ubuntu-nl-offtopic beschikbaar.  We willen hier niet alle inhoudelijke discussies verstoren.
<WolfeZ> Welke discussies?
<WolfeZ> Waar in nederland verkopen ze ubuntu t-shirts?
<OerHeks> Nergens, denk ik, deze ook niet http://www.wuala.com/OerHeks/Foto's/UbuntuPatch.JPG/
<StefandeVries> Is dat een Actionramplankje?
<OerHeks> Nee dat was mijn vorige logitech
<StefandeVries> Aha.
<W0lfeZ> Zo beter
<W0lfeZ> Ik ga doei he!
<OerHeks> important Adobe Flash Player 11.2.202.280 update
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-10
<ynze> goeden...
<ynze> ja, het is laat (of vroeg),
<ynze> maar wilde even zeggen,
<ynze> dat mijn pc op ubutnu 11.10 draait. HEERLIJK!
<ynze> Truste.
<Willem> goeiemorgen,
<Willem> mijn Brother MFC-9450 CDN all in one kan niet printen en scannen.
<Willem> Hij is wel in CUPS terug te vinden in localhost:631
<Willem> Ik ben al een keer geholpen door Oerheks, en die heeft dit wel eens gefixed voor mij
<Willem> Had de oplossing toen even moeten opschrijven, maar helaas
<Willem> het had te maken met de printer opnieuw installeren via terminal en iets met ppa
<Willem> dat kwam ook in de installatie regel voor, dat is het enigste wat ik nog weet, helaas
<Willem> Kan iemand mij helpen hiermee
<Guest23209> ah ja
<Guest23209> ik had daar gisteren mee begedeal
<Willem> lijkt me niet de oplossing
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<permaban_mickey> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/eu/eu_ot/en/dlf/download_top.html?reg=eu&prod=mfc8860dn_all&c=eu_ot&lang=en
<permaban_mickey> kijk hier eens
<permaban_mickey> dit is voor een ander model, moet wel te doen zijn om die van jou te vinden
<Willem> oke bedankt
<Willem> ga even kijken
<permaban_mickey> wow
<permaban_mickey> clusterfuck @ http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/offtopic/amazon-en-de-schokkende-werkomstandigheden/new/#new
<Willem> kom er niet uit :O
<Willem> Heb van Brother de drivers voor cups, de lpr driver voor mijn printer en de ppd gedowload en uitgepakt met archiefbeheer
<Willem> hoe moet ik nu verder?
<lotuspsychje> wat wil je gaan doen willem?
<lordievader> Willem: Wellicht dat je hier wat aan hebt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377270&p=10035902#post10035902
<lotuspsychje> kent er iemand een gui voor logs in kleuren en groepen te bekijken?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Logwatch is niet helemaal wat je zoekt, maar het groepeert wel ;)
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: ff testen tnx
<lordievader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20173/gui-for-watching-logs-tail-and-grep
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Logwatch is een programma die je logs doorspit en je een mailtje stuurt...
<lotuspsychje> ik heb colortail al om in realtime colortail -f var...
<lotuspsychje> wel leuk maar groepeert geen probs
<lotuspsychje> lordievader:waar slaat het de report op?
<lotuspsychje> ah gevonden
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Voor mij mailt die hem door :)
<lotuspsychje> is dat elke dag op bepaald uur?
<lotuspsychje> heb juist --mailto ingesteld
<lotuspsychje> of enkel als er issues zijn?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Je moet er wel voor zorgen dat je iets hebt dat ook daadwerkelijk mail kan versturen. Hij stuurt het iedere dag, het is geloof ik een cron-job.
<lordievader> Het idee is dat als er op je systeem is ingebroken dat je dat merkt omdat je logs anders zijn.
<lordievader> Ik gebruik msmtp in combo met mijn gmail account: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/17/howto-configure-msmtp-to-work-with-gmail-on-linux/
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> handig tooltje tnx voor de info
<lotuspsychje> heb em al gekregen lordievader
<lotuspsychje> logwatch --mailto hotmail werkt dus
<captchaman> hallo iedereen.ik heb hierjuist mijn update willen downloaden,maar er was onvoldoende ruimte op de schijf.nadat ik wat foto's verwijderd heb.krijg ik nu een foutmelding dat ik mijn update nie kan downloaden.
<lordievader> captchaman: Wat is de foutmelding precies?
<captchaman> lordie,ik had naar u moeten luisteren
<lordievader> captchaman: ?
<captchaman> je hebt me de vorige keer goed geholpen,en omdat ik die foutmelding niet meer zag.dacht ik dat het probleem opgelost was.
<lordievader> captchaman: Herrinner mij even wat het probleem toen was...
<captchaman> Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/transitionsdj/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  The requested URL returned error: 401 , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<captchaman> dit is de foutmelding nu
<captchaman> die ppa van transitionsdj
<lordievader> Ah die ja, had je toen ook.
<lordievader> Een prive ppa waarvoor je moet inloggen.
<captchaman> wat kan ik doen?
<lordievader> captchaman: Ik heb geen ervaring met private ppa's, heb je die ppa nodig?
<captchaman> neen ik heb dat programma al eens verwijderd trouwens
<captchaman> ik wil het gewoon herstellen,en die transitionsdj moet ik niet meer hebben
<lordievader> Hoogstwaarschijnlijk staat deze ppa in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<lordievader> Iets in de trant van transistionsdj.list
<captchaman> oke
<lordievader> Kun je dat verifieeren?
<captchaman> ik ga proberen tis baby steps voor mij ^_^
<lordievader> captchaman: Als je de output van "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d" pastebint is het ook goed ;)
<captchaman> ja die staat er tussen
<Luckiboy> Je authorizatie gegevens van private ppa's staan in /etc/apt/auth.conf, misschien heb je die er per ongeluk uit gehaald.
<captchaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694934/
<captchaman> ehm,nu ik er is over nadenk gans die lijst waren dingen die mislukt waren tijdens installatie.
<captchaman> maw kon niet geinstalleerd worden
<lordievader> captchaman: Je kunt 2 dingen doen, de ppa verplaatsen, of de login fixen.
<captchaman> ik heb wel een refund gekregen
<captchaman> oke
<captchaman> welke zou het beste zijn  voor mij?ik wil gewoon mijn updates kunnen doen
<lordievader> captchaman: Ik zou zeggen verplaatsen.
<captchaman> oke thx
<ynze> allen: Geodendag na een langere ncht :-)
<ynze> nacht, dus
<ynze> allen: uiteindelijk op ubuntu een na laatste versie uitgekomen, maar met een kleine vraag.
<lordievader> Hey ynze, wat is je vraag?
<ynze> Heel simpler, lordievader.... HELP! haha
<ynze> heb Skype geinstalleerd, maar
<ynze> doet het niet. en niet zichtbaar op dashboard.
<ynze> Opnieuw installeren zeg tdat het er al is.
<lordievader> ynze: Hoe heb je hem geinstalleerd? En welke versie draai je?
<ynze> even zoeken...
<ynze> versie 12.04
<ynze> nu zegt het dat het niet kent, via Ubuntu Softwarecentrum.
<lordievader> ynze: Laten we eerst de huidige install van Skype eraf gooien. Open een terminal.
<ynze> ok, maar geinstalleerde software, ook de Terminal, laat hij niet zien!
<ynze> Links in dielijn dus.
<lordievader> ynze: ctrl + alt + t.
<ynze> hebbes en een prompt als user.
<ynze> lordievader: hebbes dus.
<lordievader> ynze: "sudo apt-get remove skype" zal skype deinstalleren als het geinstalleerd is, hoop ik...
<ynze> lordievader:  tekst is "Pakket is niet geinstalleers en wordt niet verwijderd."
<ynze> sudo apt-get install skype ???
<lordievader> ynze: Dan zal deze wel niet zijn geinstalleerd.
<lordievader> Skype zit niet in de repo ;)
<ynze> Maar in systeeminstell. kan ik het niet installeren.
<lordievader> Vanaf hier kun je de multi-arch pakket downloaden: http://www.skype.com/nl/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<ynze> ok
<ynze> lordievader: Al gedaan. Nog eens gedaan. Antwoord van de software:
<lordievader> ynze: Je hebt hem gedownload? Waar naartoe?
<ynze> lordievader: Conflicteerd met het geinstalleerde pakket 'skype-bin:386'
<ynze> waarnaartoe...
<lordievader> ynze: Hmm, die is wel geinstalleerd? Odd, "sudo apt-get remove skype-bin"
<lordievader> ynze: Het pad, bijv: /home/ynze/Downloads/
<ynze> ok even die remove-en...
<ynze> geremoved!
<ynze> opnieuw installeren via die site?
<lordievader> ynze: Als je hem al heb gedownload hoef je alleen de package te installeren.
<lordievader> sudo dpkg -i <pad naar skype>.deb
<ynze> lordievander: de instalatie werd door ubuntu gedaan. het werkt nu wel!!
<ynze> Vreemd.
<ynze> -n
<lordievader> ynze: Je miste de skype package.
<ynze> lordeivader: ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<ynze> lordievader: Nu snap ik het.
<ynze> lordievader: thank!
<lordievader> :)
<ynze> lordievader: ik blijf hier langer. want op den duur kan ik wellicht ook helpen?
<ynze> lordievader: op de promtp dus...
<ynze> ehm...
<lordievader> ynze: Dat is wat veel mensen doen, blijven rond hangen om dingen te leren. En als ze een probleem zien dat zij eerder zijn tegengekomen helpen ze die mensen :)
<ynze> lordievader: ehmmmm....
<ynze> lordievader: vraagje
<ynze> lordievader: geen geluid....
<lordievader> ynze: Wat is de source?
<lordievader> Installeer in iedergeval pavucontrol, ik neem aan dat je PulseAudio gebruikt.
<ynze> lordievader: sta helemaal aan het begin ervan. Als ik bv http://www.radioveronica.nl/player/radio-veronica? gebruik, werkt het niet.
<lordievader> Pavucontrol laat metertjes zien, weet je in iedergeval of je iets zou moeten horen, of dat PA zelf al geen signaal krijght.
<ynze> lordievader: maar pavucontrol wordt geinstalleerd.
<lordievader> ktijgt*
<lordievader> krijgt*.... -.-
<ynze> De onderste " boom" of zichtbare sensor,  van pavucontrol, slaat uit.
<lordievader> In de playback tab?
<ynze> lordievader: het werkt. De uitvoerapparaten optie stond op microfoon. De op speakers gezet. Beetje doof geworden, haha
<lordievader> Lijkt me sterk dat ie op microfoon stond, maar goed dat je het hebt gefixed :)
<ynze> lordievader: hebNederlands als taal.
<ynze> lordievader (Oliver): Alle mogelijkheden altijd afzoeken dus.....
<ynze> lordievader: i vegeten - sorry.
<lordievader> :P Leuk he een /whois
<ynze> lordievader: ja, zal je op mij ook gebruikt hebben. Maa het is gewoon geweldig ubuntu.
<lordievader> ynze: Alleen dat jij je info niet hebt ingevult...
<ynze> lordievader: tja.... vertel me, hoe dat nu weer?
<lordievader> ynze: Dat zijn van die dingen je doet het een keer en daarna vergeet je het weer...
<ynze> LOL!
<lordievader> ynze: Ik denk ook niet dat je het in de webchat kunt instellen...
<ynze> lordievader: hm, ieets bij je provider?
<lordievader> IRC-client.
<ynze> lordievader: oe.. das oud....
<ynze> lordievader: weer installeren...
<ynze> lordievader: welke zou jij adviseren?
<lordievader> Ik gebruik zelf irssi in combinatie met screen.
<ynze> hm, snap het. Maar ben zelf een man van de eenvoud, moet eenvoudiger kunnen....
<ynze> lordievader: dit? :-)
<lordievader> Xchat?
<lordievader> Ken niet veel GTK IRC clients.
<ynze> lordievader: Ja ken die wel. maar eerst eens deze ubuntu versie kennen.
<WolfeZ> Hoe kan ik de naam van mijn usb stick veranderen? kan niet oop hernoemen klikken
<lordievader> WolfeZ: In een partition manager het label aanpassen?
<lordievader> Weet eigenlijk niet of fat32 dat support..
<WolfeZ> Het is fat32 en via schijven lukt het niet
<WolfeZ> ik heb kde partiton manager en die geeft dit aan\
<WolfeZ> Warning: You do not have administrative privileges.  It is possible to run KDE Partition Manager without these privileges. You will, however, not be allowed to apply operations.  Do you want to continue running KDE Partition Manager?\
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Hij zou om root rechten moeten vragen, kdesudo/gksudo partitionmanager
<WolfeZ> kan het ook via terminal?
<asuseee> Beste kenners....... hier ff een nieuwkomer
<asuseee> ik heb een bleutooth probleem
<asuseee> iemand bekent met bleutooth
<Ian> misschien is het handig generiek je vraag te stellen en kijken of er iemand reageert die wellicht het antwoord weet
<asuseee> ok komt ie, gisteren xubuntu geinstalleerd op mijn asus eee om deze te gebruiken alleen voor muziek via bleutooth naar een streamer.
<joostvb> asuseee: en, werkt t?
<asuseee> hij ziet wel de streamer de logitech adapter maar mijn muziek blijft alleen in de pc asus en word niet gestreamd
<joostvb> t heet overigens bluetooth, niet "bleutooth"
<asuseee> pffff ja  klopt steeds weer
 * joostvb weet niks van bluetooth of streaming overigens
<asuseee> ik vermoed dat er in de config een vinkje niet goed staat om de muziek te streamen
<lordievader> asuseee: Zijn ze gepaired?
<asuseee> ja ze zijn gepaired
<lordievader> asuseee: Heb je pavucontrol geinstalleerd?
<asuseee> wanneer ik mijn iphone stream streamt ie wel
<asuseee> pavu wat?
<asuseee> hihi help wat is dat programmatje
<asuseee> of wat doet dat programmatje
<lordievader> asuseee: Het is de control panel voor PulseAudio, voer in een terminal het commando "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol" uit.
<asuseee> ok ik schrijf mee
<lordievader> Vanuit de pavucontrol kun je, hoop ik, je bluetooth speaker selecteren als output.
<asuseee> even voor de duidelijkheid..... ik zit niet achter de asus eee daar ik dit op afstand doe.
<asuseee> ok
<asuseee> top
<asuseee> heerlijk dit chat gebeuren
<asuseee> prima info
<asuseee> wat als dit niet het geval is
<asuseee> alternatief?
<WolfeZ> lordievader het is gelukt
<lordievader> Als dat niet het geval is weet ik het niet... Heb geen ervaring met Bluetooth.
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Hoe heb je het uiteindelijk voor elkaar gekregen?
<StefandeVries> Weet iemand waarom jockey-kde geen restricted drivers lijkt te vinden?
<WolfeZ> Via gparted eerst de schijf geformateerd en toen op de usb een nieuwe partitie gemaakt en daar heb  ik de naam van ingesteld\
<StefandeVries> Kubuntu 13.04 bèta 2.
<asuseee> ok.... toch bedankt..... mijn bedoeling is nl..... alle muziek +/- 100gb op deze asus eee en wireless afspelen over de thuis installatie. vandaar
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Wellicht omdat ze niet werken met de 3.8 kernel?
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat zou kunnen.
<WolfeZ> Weet iemand hoe ik een foto toevoeg/laat zien in met pygtk
<Guest21179> ik heb een vraagje ik heb net ubuntu 12.10 geinstalleerd kan nu vanaf mijn windows pc mijn share van ubuntu zien en benaderen
<Guest21179> kan alleen vanaf ubuntu me windows share niet benaderen
<Guest21179> krijg een timeout
<Guest21179> iemand een idee?
<Guest21179> me share is met wachtwoord beveiligd
<Guest21179> maar krijg nergens een schermpje om in te loggen
<ynze> hoi Guest
<ynze> Blijf je Guest?
<ynze> Guest: wat je nodig hebt is een samba (smb) instalatie
<ynze> ll
<Guest21179> zal ff naam veranderen
<ynze> Dan kun je daarna je windows deel zien.
<ynze> Via Systeeninstellingen.
<Guest21179> samba draait al
<Guest21179> kan me netwerk zien
<Guest21179> en me pc
<ynze> Maar wordt je dan een gewone user hier?
<ynze> ok
<Guest21179> alleen als ik die wil openen krijg ik een timeout
<lordievader> Guest21179: Heb zo een gevoel dat het een Windows 7/8 pc is?
<ynze> jep!
<Guest21179> windows 8
<ynze> luister maar  naar lordievader.
<ynze> Windows 7 of 8 gaan niet samen met eenlinux.
<lordievader> Rustig, ynze
<ynze> op dezelfde schijf
<ynze> ok :-)
<Guest21179> nee niet op dezelfde schijf
<Guest21179> zijn 2 apparte machines
<Guest21179> 1 met ubuntu 12.10 en 1 met windows 8
<Guest21179> ik kan vanaf windows 8 me linux benaderen maar andersom niet
<Guest21179> dan krijg ik timeout
<lordievader> Guest21179: Als ik het mij goed herrinner kan je ergens instellen dat alleen Windows Vista of nieuwer toegang heeft tot je share.
<lordievader> Wat het ook zou kunnen zijn is dat Win8 een nieuwe versie van het CIFS protocol gebruikt en dat daar nog geen support voor is in Linux..
<ynze> :-)
<michael-mike> hmm dus als ik het goed begrijp gaat het nu nog niet werken
<lordievader> michael-mike: Ga de settings van je share eens na.
<michael-mike> hoe bedoel je?
<lordievader> michael-mike: Kijk vooral eens naar de "File sharing connections" in het Network and Sharing Center
<michael-mike> me shares zijn vanaf andere apparaten wel berijkbaar
<michael-mike> bijv met me android telefoon
<michael-mike> kan ik er gewoon op
<michael-mike> heb ook al me account van linux toegevoegd als gebruiker in de share op windows
<michael-mike> ga eens proberen als ik met wachtwoord delen uitschakel op windows of die dan wel benaderbaar is
<michael-mike> hmm dat maakt geen verschil
<michael-mike> nog steeds timeout
<lordievader> michael-mike: Je kunt wel naar de machine pingen?
<WolfeZ> hmm lekker knakwurst
<michael-mike> ja kan pingen
<lordievader> michael-mike: Krijg je je Windows pc te zien als je het tooltje smbtree draait?
<Willem> goeiemiddag.
<michael-mike> ja daar zie ik hem
<Willem> Ben de hele dag bezig met het installeren van mijn brother printer
<Willem> maar het wil niet
<Willem> wie kan mij helpen
<Willem> problemen zijn ontstaan na update
<lordievader> michael-mike: Oke, dan word hij in iedergeval ergens herkent..
<Willem> ik heb wel een error log fout
<Willem> kan hem wel in localhost:631 vinden
<Willem> 4:51:57 +0200] Unknown directive SystemGroup on line 16 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf. W [10/Apr/2013:14:51:59 +0200] failed to CreateProfile: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.AlreadyExists:profile id 'Brother-MFC-9450CDN-Gray..' already exists W [10/Apr/2013:14:51:59 +0200] failed to CreateProfile: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.AlreadyExists:profile id 'Brother-MFC-9450CDN-CMYK..' already exists W [10/Apr/2013:14:51:59 +0200] failed to Cre
<lordievader> michael-mike: Probeer eens een share via de terminal te mounten: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html
<lordievader> Willem: Wil je pastebin voor logs gebruiken ;)
<michael-mike> hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> michael-mike: In de link die ik je gaf staat het uitgelegd.
<michael-mike> ok
<michael-mike> even proberen
<Willem> Er zitten nu 2 door elkaar te praten
<Willem> help je mij of die ander ?
<lordievader> Willem: Vandaar dat IRC aan nick hilighting doet.
<michael-mike> dat werkt
<Willem> goeiemiddag
<lordievader> Welkom terug Willem.
<Willem> dank je
<Willem> kun je me helpen?
<WolfeZ> misschien
<lordievader> michael-mike: Oke dan is het een probleem met je explorer.
<WolfeZ> whats the problem
<lordievader> WolfeZ, Willem, willen jullie gebruik maken van nicks?
<Willem> wat is dat
<lordievader> Willem: Zou je je error log willen pastebinnen?
<Willem> ik past hem wel
<lordievader> Willem: Als je iemands nick in je bericht zet word deze door de meeste clients gehilight. Je kunt voor nicks gebruik maken van autocomplete.
<michael-mike> ik gebruik dolphin
<Willem> heb de error log uit cups gepaste
<lordievader> michael-mike: Zou jij ook nicks willen gebruiken? Kubuntu user? Nice. Ik ga even wat dingen bekijken.
<WolfeZ> lordievader autocomplete hoe/
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Tik de eerste paar letters, dan druk je op <tab>, dan vult je client de rest aan.
<WolfeZ> lordievader: oh cool
<michael-mike> <lordievader>ok
<Willem> Heb het prob
<Willem> leem gepast
<lordievader> michael-mike: Je hebt smbclient en samba-common geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> Willem: Oke zou je de link aan mij willen geven?
<Willem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695331/
<michael-mike> <lordievader>even controleren
<lordievader> Willem: Dat zouden geen fatale errors moeten zijn...
<Willem> toch kan ik maar niet scanne
<lordievader> Willem: Werkte de printer eerst wel?
<Willem> de printer doet het
<Willem> maar ik moet er ook mee kunnen scannen
<Willem> en dat wil niet
<lordievader> Willem: Ah oke, kon je eerst wel scannen?
<michael-mike> <lordievader>ja die zijn geinstalleerd
<Willem> ja
<Willem> ik moest toen van Oerheks een keer 2 regels inplakken in terminal
<Willem> en toen deed de scanner het ook
<Willem> dat had te maken met ppa
<Willem> weet niet wat dat is, maar het werkte toen wel
<lordievader> Willem: Hier had iemand een zelfde probleem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850114&p=11286066#post11286066
<Willem> ga er naar kijken
<lordievader> michael-mike: Hehe, bij mij werkt samba al helemaal niet.. Dolphin vind dat er een firewall moeilijk doet, firewall draait niet.
<WolfeZ> me wifi doet vervelend
<WolfeZ> fuu
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Ik heb je geloof ik al eens op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic gewezen?
<michael-mike> <lordievader>hier ook geen firewall draaien
<WolfeZ> ja maar misschien wist iemand  het probleem wel.
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Moet je denk ik iets concreter zijn in je probleem stelling.
<lordievader> michael-mike: Ohh wat gebeurd er als je in dolphins adres balk: smb://<ip windows pc>/ invult?
<michael-mike> <lordievader>dan werkt het
<lordievader> Whoo :)
<michael-mike> <lordievader>tnx
<lordievader> Samba browser is dus broken... Wil je dit melden in #kubuntu-devel
<michael-mike> <lordievader>jahoor doe ik
<lordievader> michael-mike: Dank, let wel het is een engels kanaal.
<michael-mike> <lordievader>oke;)
<WolfeZ> is er ook een soortgelijk iets als ccscleaner voor linux/
<lordievader> Er zijn wel clean-up tools maar die worden over het algemeen afgeraden.
<WolfeZ> Om welke reden lordievader
<lordievader> Instabiliteit.
<WolfeZ> oke
<lordievader> Vaak genoeg is het ook niet nodig.
<lordievader> Lees altijd.
<ynze> ga er vandooor!
<ynze> later!
<lordievader> Spreek je later, ynze
<WolfeZ> kan ik de ubuntu starter balk ook onder aan het scherm zetten?
<WolfeZ> lordievader:  weet jij hoe ik scripts op mijn usb stick kan zetten en dan via de terminal door bijf rob in te typen dat ie dan het script opent?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Aliasing?
<WolfeZ> lordievader: ik weet niet hoe dat heet>
<lordievader> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<Willem> Ik kom er niet uit
<Wolfez_> welke link sorry viel weg?
<lordievader> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<lordievader> Willem: Waar loop je vast?
<Willem> Er staat in je pagina
<Willem> verwijder sane
<Willem> maar ik kan sane niet verwijderen
<Willem> heb geen rechten
<Willem> ook niet met sudo
<lordievader> Willem: Waar lees je dat sane verwijderd moet worden?
<lordievader> Willem: Er word wel gezegt dat brscan2 weg moet, maar sane zie ik niet.
<Willem>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850114&p=11286066#post11286066
<Willem> dit kreeg ik van je
<Willem> hij heeft de driver op zijn Desktop
<Willem> maar voor hij werkelijk begint
<Willem> moet eerst de map sane uit de brothermap verwijderd worden
<Willem> bij de eerste keer dat Oerheks mij hielp
<Willem> moest ik 2 zinnen in de terminal typen
<Willem> hier kwam mijn printernaam en het IP adres in voor
<Willem> en iets met ppa
<Willem> als ik die 2 zinnen weer heb, denk ik dat hij het weer doet
<Willem> had ik ze toen maar opgeschreven
<Willem> zucht . . .
<Willem> Het printen lukt wel, maar het scannen, ho maar
<cypt_not_avaible> Hallo kan iemand mij helpen>
<cypt_not_avaible> >?????
<CasW> Tuurlijk, daarvoor zijn we hier ;-) Vraag maar gewoon en er is vast wel iemand die kan antwoorden
<cypt_not_avaible> Als ik mijn laptop aan doe geeft ie aan crypt setup not avaiblew
<CasW> Het klinkt alsof je hebt aangevinkt bij de installatie, je home-map te encrypteren?
<cypt_not_avaible> ja dat klopt
<cypt_not_avaible> Maar zonder inloggen daarop kan ik helemaal niks|?\
<cypt_not_avaible> )?????????/
<cypt_not_avaible> Wenn i start up my laptop he is sayting crypt setup not avaible
<StefandeVries> Waarom praat je Engels.
<cypt_not_avaible> ha dik nog gekopieerd soory
<cypt_not_avaible> kan iemand helpen?
<cypt_not_avaible> kan iemand mij helpen?
<lordievader> cypt_not_avaible: Hou het gesprek in de channel graag. Wanneer krijg je die error?
<cypt_not_avaible> als ik mijn laptop aan doe
<lordievader> cypt_not_avaible: Wordt vaak als onbeleeft gezien om zomaar mensen te gaan pm'en.
<cypt_not_avaible> oke sorry
<lordievader> cypt_not_avaible: Kun je de laptop nog wel in de recovery-console opstarten?
<cypt_not_avaible> lordievader: ga ik nu proberen
<cypt_not_avaible> lordievader: herstelmodus?
<lordievader> Die ja.
<cypt_not_avaible> lordievader: doe ik nu
<cypt_not_avaible> no volume groups found cryptsetup: ev,s_activatre is not available
<lordievader> Krijg je het recovery menu?
<cypt_not_avaible> nee
<cypt_not_avaible> ik krijg allemaal codees en dan staat dat er
<lordievader> Is dit een verse installatie?
<cypt_not_avaible> ehm nee heb hem al 2 maand.
<cypt_not_avaible> en in een x dit
<cypt_not_avaible> lordievader: hij zegt nu ata5 sata link dow ata6 sata link down
<lordievader> Weet je nog wat je hebt gedaan voordat je dit kreeg? Een update?
<cypt_not_avaible> ehhm ies met een partitie op mijn usb stick
<cypt_not_avaible> moet even eten
<lordievader> Iets met... Kun je iets preciezer zijn?
<cypt_not_avaible> een partitie makenb maar dat is misgegaan moest opnieuw ostarten en dat ging duys mis
<lordievader> cypt_not_avaible: Heb je /home wegegeblazen?
<cypt_not_avaible> ik weet het niiet?
<lordievader> Pak er een live-cd/live-usb bij en ga na of alle partities nog intact zijn.
<cypt_not_avaible> hoe?
<lordievader> Start een live-cd/live-usb op. Vanuit een live-sessie start je de partition manager en ga je na of het klopt met wat het zou moeten zijn.
<cypt_not_avaible> hoe start ik live-cd
<cypt_not_avaible> via boot?
<lordievader> Heb je een live-cd?
<cypt_not_avaible> cd met ubuntu?
<cypt_not_avaible> heb ik
<lordievader> Die doe je in de cd-drive van je pc, en je laat de pc vanaf de cd starten.
<cypt_not_avaible> ben ik mee bezig hij is bij die puntjes
<cypt_not_avaible> lordievader: hoelang duuren die stipjes?
<cypt_not_avaible> hij doet het via de cd
<lordievader> Als je op escape drukt krijg je meer informatie, waar hij nou eigenlijk mee bezig is.
<cypt_not_avaible> ij heeft die begin scherm alleen de achtergrond met muis
<cypt_not_avaible> hij vraagt of ik ubuntu wil uitproberen of instaleren?
<cypt_not_avaible> lordievader: wat te doen?
<lordievader> cypt_not_avaible: Uitproberen.
<cypt_not_avaible> ben bezig
<cypt_not_avaible> oke ik zit in gparted
<cypt_not_avaible> wat nu?
<lordievader> Zijn de partities zoals je had verwacht?
<cypt_not_avaible> ehm wat moet ik zien
<cypt_not_avaible> wat het is met dev sda2 sda1 enz
<lordievader> Weet je hoeveel partities je had?
<cypt_not_avaible> ehhm op windows had ik c en d
<cypt_not_avaible> en er os nu sda1 en sda 2
<cypt_not_avaible> enn op sda2 zijn  een paar dingen
<cypt_not_avaible> waaronder ina;;pcated dev/sda5 en unallocated
<lordievader> Zou je een screenshot door kunnen sturen?
<cypt_not_avaible> ben bezig met internet opstarten
<lordievader> Je kunt hiervoor http://imagebin.org/?page=add gebruiken.
<cypt_not_avaible> ik gebruik liever igmur
<cypt_not_avaible> imgur.com/ofq2lrb
<cypt_not_avaible> is de link!
<cypt_not_avaible> wacht hij ois niet goed
<cypt_not_avaible> ubuntu.nl
<lordievader> ?
<cypt_not_avaible> verkeerde toetsen boord
<cypt_not_avaible> wacht ben zo terug
<lordiehelp> lordiehelp: http://imgur.com/0FQ2lRb de link
<lordievader> lordiehelp, you kiddin' me -.-
<lordiehelp> ;p\
<lordiehelp> moest ff snel\
<lordiehelp> heb je wat aan die screenshot
<lordievader> Ik zou mij niet verbazen als je meer dan de helft van je drive hebt weggeblazen.
<lordiehelp> oeps
<lordiehelp> wat moet ik nu doen dan?
<lordievader> Je eerste partitie is 250Mb, en dan heb je een 2de partitie van 6,5 Gb, en de rest is empty.
<lordievader> lordiehelp: Heb je een backup?
<lordiehelp> eh nope
<lordiehelp> kan ik alles formateren en ubu opnieuw instaleren
<lordievader> Dan leer je het op de harde-manier, maak backups. Dat lijkt mij het makkelijkst, ja.
<lordiehelp> hoe moet ik dit doen?
<lordievader> Voor als je het nog niet had gerealiseerd, je Windows (C en D) is ook weg.
<lordiehelp> had ik al door
<lordievader> 2de icoon van boven in de linker balk.
<lordiehelp> maar heb je ff tijd dan laat ik de hond uit
<lordiehelp> oke doe ik
<lordievader> Ik ga zo eten, ik hang hier over het algemeen gewoon rond.
<lordievader> Ping me maar als je me nodig hebt.
<WolfeZ> Hallo dan.
<WolfeZ> He ik heb een insteling via de terminal als ik rob invoer dat ie een programma invoer alleen ik ben vergeten hoe ik dat doe het was iets met sudo ccmod777 weet iemand hoe?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Sorry wat probeer je precies te doen?
<WolfeZ> Ik heb een python script geschreven en als ik in de terminal gewoon in typ rob voert ie dat bestand uit hoe doe ik dat ook bij een ander bestand?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Door een link in je path? Ofwel een symlink in /usr/bin/ of bedoel je dat niet?
<WolfeZ> ja dat bedoel ik!
<lordievader> WolfeZ: sudo ln -s <target> /usr/bin/example
<WolfeZ> wat is target?
<lordievader> Dat is het pad (absoluut) naar je python script, ofwel de target.
<WolfeZ> de naam?
<WolfeZ> dus bijv
<WolfeZ> sudo ln -s progje /usr/bin/example?
<lordievader> Het pad. /home/wolfez/python/progje.py <- voorbeeld.
<lordievader> De naam alleen zou een relatief pad zijn.
<WolfeZ> oke?
<WolfeZ> ik snap het niet?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Snap je de termen absoluut en relatief?
<WolfeZ> ehm nee neit helemaal?
<WolfeZ> heb de codes al
<WolfeZ> maar wat doe ik hier fout lordievader http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696140/
<lordievader> Dit is offtopic WolfeZ, ten tweede ik ken geen PyGTK, als je met PyQt zou komen kan ik je wellicht nog helpen.
<WolfeZ> oh oke\
<TG__> Hi, I want to add a user but the system doesn't display the Add User Button
<lordievader> TG__: This is a Dutch support channel. #ubuntu is in English.
<TG__> Ok, ik wil een gebruiker toevoegen maar het scherm van gebruikers en accounts kent geen knop om er een toe te voegen.
<lordievader> Heb je sudo/root rechten?
<WolfeZ> ehhm geloof het wel hoezo?
<WolfeZ> of heb je het niet tegen mij?
<TG__> Ja, dat wel natuurlijk, en het zal ook wel lukken via een terminal sessie, maar waarom niet meer grafisch?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Als het rustig is gebruik ik geen nicks. Maar nee het was niet tegen jou.
<WolfeZ> Haha hat het al door
<lordievader> TG__: Omdat het Unity is? Nee dat is flauw. Goeie vraag, wat krijg je als je de user-manager via de terminal opent.
<BerryH> Sorry dat ik me er ook mee bemoei maar je kunt nog steeds users toevoegen via een gui in Ubuntu
<lordievader> TG__: Misschien maakt hij melding van rechten issues.
<BerryH> Klik rechtsboven op je eigen gebruiker en klik daarna op user accounts
<lordievader> BerryH: Fijn, kun je aan TG__ uitleggen waar die knop heen is?
<TG__> Dus eert een terminal openen en dan het commando user-manager?
<BerryH> In het volgende scherm kun je rechtsboven op unlock kiezen en je root passwd ingeven
<BerryH> Nee, niet in een terminal
<BerryH> Rechtsboven op je desktop zie je je eigen gebruikersnaam
<BerryH> klik daarop en klik dan onderaan op user accounts
<BerryH> Klik dan in het volgende scherm op unlock. Er wordt een password gevraagd.
<BerryH> Nu kun je linksonder in hetzelfde scherm op het + teken klikken om een user toe te voegen..
<TG__> Beste BerryH; ik heb het gevonden en begrepen, bedankt, maar hoe had ik daar zelf achter moeten komen?
<BerryH> Net zoals is...Proberen...kijken, rondneuzen...En het zal vast wel ergens anders op internet te vinden zijn... ;-)
<BerryH> is=ik
<BerryH> Maar mooi dat het gelukt is..
<WolfeZ> Ik kan geen toegan krijgen tot de file waar mijn progje staat?
<StefandeVries> WolfeZ: wat is de foutmelding?
<WolfeZ> bash: /usr/bin/rob: Toegang geweigerd
<BerryH> WolfeZ, Probeer je een textfile te openen?
<WolfeZ> nee opteslaan
<StefandeVries> Om in /usr/bin te schrijven moet je root zijn.
<BerryH> Heb je de goede rechten op usr/bin/rob?
<WolfeZ> hoe word ik root?
<StefandeVries> Nee, dus, BerryH ;)
<WolfeZ> ik ben beheerder?
<StefandeVries> Heb je ergens sudo ingetikt?
<BerryH> Ja, maar zoals StefandeVries zegt moet je root zijn..
<WolfeZ> ja ik had sudo gedaan?
<BerryH> Het is mij niet duidelijk wat je precies doet/hebt gedaan. Kun je dat (nogmaals) zeggen?
<WolfeZ> http://pastie.org/7435307#2  dit is wat ik heb geprobeert
<BerryH> Wat doet dit: #!/usr/bin/env python ?
<lordievader> BerryH: Dat is geloof ik wat hij invoert in gedit, moet #!/usr/bin/python zijn lijkt mij.
<BerryH> Als ik de code uitvoer bij mij dan werkt het wel..
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Open gedit eens als root.
<lordievader> WolfeZ: gksudo gebruiken, niet sudo.
<BerryH> Ah, dat kan het ook zijn..
<BerryH> lordievader, wat is het verschil tussen gksude en sudo?
<lordievader> BerryH: sudo is voor terminal programmas, gksudo voor GTK, kdesudo voor Qt. Of iets in die trand.
<BerryH> Ok.
<BerryH> Moet gaan, fijne avond nog.
<JanC_test> het ding heet "gksu", niet "gksudo" (ook al is er een link met die naam)
<lordievader> Ah juist, heb al een hele lange tijd geen gnome/gtk omgeving meer gezien...
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-11
<jwheinen> w
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<ruliezz> hee
<ruliezz> word een irc chat alleen actief als je begint te typen of is hier gewoon iemand?
<lordievader> Goeie morgen, ruliezz
<ruliezz> of ligt dat aan je irc chat programma?
<lordievader> Het is nog vroeg, veel zijn nog lekker aan het idle-en.
<ruliezz> ah vandaar
<lordievader> Daarboven op, dit is een rustig kanaal.
<ruliezz> oke
<ruliezz> waneer is de releaseparty van ubuntu 13.04?
<ruliezz> en waar?
<ruliezz> miss wil ik wel iets vertellen over nagios
<Jeeves_> Vertel dan gelijk ff dat ik et verkoop :)
<ruliezz> haha
<according> krijg vreemde melding in de terminal, wie kan me helpen?
<Luckiboy> according: welke melding krijg je?
<according> ik plak het wel even
<according> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698196/
<Luckiboy> Je hebt geen write permissions, zet er eens "sudo" voor. (zonder quotes)
<according> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698203/
<Luckiboy> Wat probeer je te doen?
<according> Ik probeer het config bestand van de scanner te editen
<according> er een regel in veranderen
<Luckiboy> Dan moet je eerst even de saned config file localiseren.
<according> die zit in de map saned
<according> waar ik niet in kan komen
<jwheinen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698203/http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698203/
<Luckiboy> Voer dit commando eens uit: gksudo gedit /etc/default/saned
<jwheinen> sorry
<Luckiboy> Is dit de config file die je bedoeld, according?
<according> het volgende staat in een file die ik niet vertrouw: [General] report_crashes=true
<according> De file naam is whoopsie
<Luckiboy>  Welke file?
<Luckiboy> Waar staat het?
<according> in etc/default
<Luckiboy> Whoopsie is een crash reporter, dat kan je gewoon vertrouwen.
<Luckiboy> Zit standaard in Ubuntu.
<according> oke, het probleem is namelijk dat ik telkens crash met mijn scanner
<Luckiboy> Voer saned eens uit vanuit de terminal, krijg je een melding en zo ja, paste hem hier even.
<according> wat voor commando moet ik dan geven in de terminal?
<Luckiboy> Gewoon in de terminal "saned".
<according> er gebeurt dan niets
<Luckiboy> Dan draait het als het goed is gewoon.
<according> hoe kan ik dan telkens chrashen met mijn scanner?
<according> het is een all in one Brother
<Luckiboy> Ik weet het niet, rapporteer het anders op launchpad, misschien is het wel een bug.
<Luckiboy> http://launchpad.net
<jwheinen> according : ik heb ook zo'n brother dcp geval; in het begin ook crash-problemen. De site van brother biedt echter goede instructies voor het installeren van printer- en scannerdrivers
<jwheinen> Bij mij crashte de scanner i.v.m. dynamisch ip-adres. Na instellen vast ip-adres geen problemen meer.
<jwheinen> misschien kun je er wat mee.
<according> heb nu een foutreport van mijn scanner:
<according> Zal ik het even plakken
<according> Error during CMS conversion: Could not open scanner ICM profile
<according> Ik heb een printscreen gemaakt van de desktop met de toets print screen, waar laat Ubuntu deze afbeeldingen?
<jwheinen> in je homedirectory denk ik
<according> kun je die directory zelf wijzigen?
<according> ik bedoel, het directory pad?
<WolfeZ> HOi
<ynze> Allen: goedendag!
<jwheinen> goedendag
<ynze> jwheinen: ben de notebook aan het beersen met ubuntu. Heb veel steun gehad.
<ynze> jwheinen: ben er, al lerend graag bij. Vandaar.
<ynze> jwheinen: Maar toch een vraagje onder ubuntu over het gebruik van Firefox.
<ynze> jwheinen: Kan dat?
<jwheinen> dat kan, maar zo'n specialist ben ik niet. Ben eigenlijk ook nog steeds een newbe
<ynze> Maar is wel kort en eenvoudig.
<jwheinen> ok
<ynze> jwheinen: Vraag: Binnen firefox op ubuntu wil ik de www-gegevens als overzicthje hebben. Kan dat en hoe?
<WolfeZ> sorry was even weg
<ynze> WolfeZ: Gebeurt mij ook. :-)
<WolfeZ> ynze: gewoon via het pijltje in de www blak toch?
<WolfeZ> daar staan de meest bezochtre sites?
<ynze> WolfeZ: ?? pijltje ??
<ynze> WolfeZ: Ik heb dat overzicht niet!
<ynze> Dat pijltje geeft je de ww sites van de afgelopen tijd.
<WolfeZ> ynze: ben zo terug ik loop even naar mijn laptop oip me kamer dan help ik je!
<ynze> I weet dat er een toetsen combi is, voor een overzicht links..
<ynze> ok
<WolfeZ> ben er weer
<ynze> WolfeZ: ok :-)
<jwheinen> onder Geschiedenis? ctr-shift-H
<WolfeZ> ynze:  vertel wat is het probleem pecie
<ynze> als je ergens vaak komt, een www adres...
<ynze> dan sla je die op.
<ynze> maar waar is het overzicht?
<WolfeZ> dat je er gelijk weer op kan liken?
<jwheinen> een bladwijzer?
<ynze> (eenvoudige uitleg haha)
<ynze> ja een bladwijzer.
<WolfeZ> met rechtwer muis knop
<ynze> even kijken.
<WolfeZ> en dan ,maak een bladwijzer voor deze pagina
<WolfeZ> en dan menubar
<ynze> Ja akkoord. Zo sla je er een op.
<ynze> aha...
<WolfeZ> Gelukt?
<ynze> bijna... geen overzicht... geen html' ers
<ynze> ah, onder recent aangemaakt!
<ynze> Muchos gracias, senores!!!
<ynze> WolfeZ: Wat heerlijk, dank je!
<ynze> ik blijf, al lerende, online!
<WolfeZ> Wat ook kan is dat zeallemaal aan de linker kant staan
<WolfeZ> Alle book marks
<ynze> Aha, dat zou ideaal zijn! Welke toets ? :-)
<ynze> Dat zocht ik.
<WolfeZ> ehhm ik kijk even voor je
<jwheinen> ctrl shift B
<ynze> ik test ook
<WolfeZ> jwheinen: het is cntl b
<ynze> Doet t niet - ctrl shift B
<WolfeZ> je moet shift weglaten
<jwheinen> yep. sorry. geen shift
<ynze> inderdaad Ctrl + B
<jwheinen> komt uit m'n windoostijd
<ynze> Is goed, blijf je proberen!
<ynze> Goed onthouden dus Control B
<ynze> Thanks!
<R_o_B> ynze:  geen probleem daar voor zijn we hier
<ynze> jawel, maar ik wil wat terug doen, ook kennis deen. Heb vorige maand net windoooos vaarwel gezegd. Ben al jaren een systeembeheerder linux, maar er even 3 jaar uit...
<R_o_B> Kan iemand even helpen met pytgk??
<ynze> oei...
<jwheinen> ben begonnen met een tutorial pytgk dus aan mij heb je niks :-(
<Luckiboy> R_o_B: kunnen ze je op #python-nl niet helpen?
<R_o_B> jwheinen: Oke, ik raad de officele pygtk site aan heel handig! ook omdat ze de codes geven
<jwheinen> R_o_B : thanx, die had ik idd nog niet bekeken.
<R_o_B> jwheinen: http://www.pygtk.org/
<jwheinen> ik heb enkel wat gegoogled en korte introducties bekeken. Wil er ff serieus aandacht aan besteden maar dat lukt niet altijd.
<R_o_B> Haha, ik heb altijd dat ik niet alleen kan leren....
<jwheinen> ok ;-)
<R_o_B> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=220832361388706&set=vb.100003858307784&type=2&theater wtf dit kan niet!!
<OerHeks> R_o_B, inderdaar, dit is ubuntu support, "WTF" kan niet, en die plaatjes zijn helemaal offtopic.
<R_o_B> uhuh teneerste het is geen plaatje ten tweede support, support deze honden katten en dassen maar! nadat je het filmpje hebt bekeken!
<OerHeks> R_o_B, ik gooi je op de negeer, succes ermee.
<R_o_B> OerHeks:  stoer man! hoop dat ze dat ook es met jou zouden doen
<Luckiboy> R_o_B: Je gaat te ver, bedaar, OerHeks heeft gewoon gelijk.
<R_o_B> Uhuh ben ik nou de enige die medelijden heeft met die beesten?
<Luckiboy> Nee, maar dit hoort niet in een supportkanaal, zoals OerHeks al opmerkte
<Luckiboy> En wat je zei tegen OerHeks gaat al helemaal te ver, daar kan je een kick voor krijgen.
<R_o_B> Uhuh sorry dat ik het zeg maar als ubuntu mee rgebruikers wil moeten de chat en het forum niet zou stokstijf en volwassen doen!
<Luckiboy> R_o_B: verdere discussie in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic aub, einde discussie in dit kanaal.
<R_o_B> ok... -_-
<ynze> IK ben stil... :-)
<fuuf> hockie
<lordievader> Goede middag, zo wat een commotie net.. blij dat het over is.
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Prima, Lordie, en met u?
<lordievader> Het gaat met mij ook goed, OerHeks. Je mag gerust jij/je zeggen hoor :)
<OerHeks> Ik ben aan het prutsen met Darktable 1.2, mooie update
<lordievader> Darktable, nog nooit van gehoord. Is het een database?
<OerHeks> o.a. lightroom import is nu mogenlijk  ( nog niet alles)
<OerHeks> Darktable is de linux versie van lightroom, een .raw foto bewerkings pakket
<lordievader> Ah ja, nu je het zegt herrinner ik het me weer :)
<OerHeks> EN het gelheel lijkt iets sneller.
<OerHeks> -l
<Skald_9_> hallo
<lordievader> Hey Skald_9_, hoe is het ermee?
<Skald_9_> ik heb een probleempje
<lordievader> Skald_9_: En dat is?
<Skald_9_> sinds de update gisteren van xubuntu is de instelling van mijn nvidia kaart weg
<Skald_9_> al wat gezocht op forums, maar nog niet in orde gekregen
<Skald_9_> Ubuntu 12.04
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Zat er een update van de kernel/nvidia-driver tussen?
<Skald_9_> ik vermoed van wel, in ieder geval een van de kernel
<OerHeks> of update 304 driver ?
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1799-1/
<Skald_9_> mogelijk ...
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Het zou kunnen dat hij vanwege de kernel update nvidia-xconfig heeft gedraaid (of hoe het ook mag heten), een programma dat een nieuwe Xorg.conf schrijft.
<Skald_9_> paketten veranderen dus
<Skald_9_> zal ze wel vinden in symantic
<Skald_9_> of de bestaande upgraden ?
<Skald_9_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616160
<lordievader> X-swat word meestal afgeraden omdat het bleeding-edge is.
<Skald_9_> ok, beter niet dan
<OerHeks> Vreemd, ik vind geen soortgelijke bugs
<OerHeks> welke nvidia heb je, Skald_9_ ?
<Skald_9_> GT200b [GeForce GTX 285]
<OerHeks> oke, geen bijzondere kaart dus
<Skald_9_> vrij oud
<OerHeks> wat gebeurt er als je zelf nvidia-xconfig draaid ?
<Skald_9_> dan maakt hij een backup
<Skald_9_> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Skald_9_> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Skald_9_> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Skald_9_> tijdens de upgrade waarna het gebeurde was er een probleem met het afhalen van pakketen
<Skald_9_> pakketten
<ynze> Verbinding geroken.
<ynze> b
<Skald_9_> krijg het niet in orde
<Skald_9_> current is nog altijd geinstalleerd
<Piratelv> Hey hoi, Iemand een idee hoe je het 'crashen' van een sis190(r1) netwerk adapter kan voorkomen? Google resultaten geven aan het te maken te hebben met de mtu. Helaas maakt het verlagen naar 1023 geen verschil. Tech info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699067/
<lordievader> Goede avond
<Luckiboy> Hoi lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Luckiboy, hoe is het met jou?
<Luckiboy> Goed hoor. (na het opstootje van vanmiddag)
<lordievader> Luckiboy: Goed om te horen dat het nu beter gaat :)
<Luckiboy> :)
<Skald_9_> vreemd ; probleem met nvidia driver opgelost maar niks speciaal gedaan
<Skald_9_> gewoon nog eens opnieuw geinstalleerd
<Skald_9_> maar dat werkte voorheen niet
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Goed dat je het probleem hebt opgelost ;)
<Skald_9_> ja ik ben blij :)
<Skald_9_> alles past terug beter op m'n scherm :p
<Skald_9_> mogen vragen over ubuntu one hier ook ?
<Luckiboy> Skald_9_: Natuurlijk, wat is je vraag?
<Skald_9_> geen probleem mee op ubuntu, maar draait het ook goed op andere debian-based systemen ?
<Luckiboy> Op Ubuntu gebasseerde systemen draait het goed, debian gebaseerd weet ik niet.
<Skald_9_> dus mint zou geen probleem mogen zijn
<Luckiboy> Nee, ik denk het niet.
<Skald_9_> cool
<khildin> Skald_9_, Ubuntu One draait ook op Windows, Mac, iPhone en Android: https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/
<khildin> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Willem> goeiemorgen
<Willem> even een kleine vraag
<Luckiboy> Hoi Willem.
<Luckiboy> Wat is je vraag?
<Willem> wat is multicast
<Luckiboy> Geen idee.
<Willem> lijkt wel of ik 2 netwerken heb
<Willem> ethernet0 en multicast
<Luckiboy> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multicast <-- Dit?
<Willem> via een loopback
<Devaronian> Goede morgen, kan ik hier ook terrecht voor support voor Ubuntu? Of kan ik beter naar #ubuntu gaan?
<Luckiboy> Devaronian: Natuurlijk, daar is dit kanaal voor bedoeld.
<Devaronian> fijn :)
<Devaronian> Weet toevallig iemand hoe ik op een nette manier nfs mounts tijdens boot kan laten mounten in Ubuntu 12.10? Op dit moment wil mijn bak mounten voordat het netwerk beschikbaar is. Dat werkt natuurlijk niet ;)
<Luckiboy> Devaronian: kijk eens naar deze link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Luckiboy> Dat de link vetgedrukt was, was eigenlijk niet de bedoeling. :P
<Devaronian> ja, mijn fstab bevat al de nfsmount
<Devaronian> alleen ubuntu wacht niet totdat mijn netwerk "up" is voordat hij nfs probeert, dus mijn nfs faalt omdat hij geen netwerk heeft :/
<RawChid> Devaronian: je kunt evt. zelf een script schrijven die dat voor je doet
<RawChid> Daarin kun je zeggen dat netwerk beschikbaar moet zijn. Ik zoek ff een voorbeeld
<Devaronian> RawChid, dat zou cool zijn, ik ben nog niet zo sterk met bashscripten :)
<RawChid> Maar ik zou denken dat het 'makkelijker' moet kunnen
<RawChid> Misschien een extra parameter in fstab
<RawChid> Hier wordt een script uitgevoerd tijdens opstarten pas nadat netwerk beschikbaar is: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/bash-script-uitvoeren-met-boot/msg869776/#msg869776
<Devaronian> RawChid, ja dat zou ik ook zeggen
<Devaronian> op het moment heb ik in rc.local gewoon mount -a gezet, maar dat vind ik een beetje lelijk :P
<RawChid> Doe eens: man mount
<Devaronian> ja
<Devaronian> en dan bij nfs mount options?
<RawChid> -o _netdev doet zoiets
<RawChid> zoek op netdev
<RawChid> Ik denk dat je in fstab _netdev erbij kan zetten
<RawChid> Misschien helpt dat?
<RawChid> Ik moet nu gaan. Google anders op "fstab _netdev" voor voorbeelden
<RawChid> Succes!
<Devaronian> thx RawChid :)
<Devaronian> netdev werkt alleen niet voor nfs4 ;)
<Devaronian> maar ik kan wel iets in die trant gaan zoeken :)
<Devaronian> Ik heb iets gevonden, kan iemand mij deze regel uitleggen? (Ik vind het fijn te weten wat scripts doen voordat ik ze klakkeloos overneem :P
<Devaronian> while [ ping 192.168.0.1 -c 2 2>/dev/null >/dev/null ]
<Devaronian> of eigenlijk wat de test precies doet
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<BerryH> Goede middag lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BerryH, hoe is het ermee?
<BerryH> Aan de beterende hand
<BerryH> griep..
<BerryH> Met jou?
<lordievader> Griep is niet echt best. Met mij gaat het goed, weekend :D
<BerryH> :-)
<BerryH> Is wiki.ubuntu.com altijd zo traag?
<M98542> ;
<Luckiboy> M98542: ?
<M98542> just testing :)
<Luckiboy> Ok ;)
<BerryH> Is er een standaard manier om geinstalleerde programma´s weer te verwijderen?
<BerryH> Ik heb bijvoorbeeld net apache2 geinstalleerd. Deze zou ik weer (geheel) willen verwijderen.
<BerryH> In de terminal.
<lordievader> BerryH: apt-get purge apache2
<BerryH> lordievader, wat doe je dan met apt-get remove apache2?
<lordievader> Je verwijdert het programma inclusief configuratie bestanden.
<BerryH> lordievader: met purge?
<lordievader> Apt-get remove verwijdert niet de config bestanden.
<BerryH> Ok.
<BerryH> En dit commando kun je ook voor andere programma´s gebruiken?
<lordievader> Zolang je het via apt-get/dpkg hebt geinstalleerd, ja.
<BerryH> Ok, duidelijk. Bedankt.
<jw_> ik ook weer wat geleerd
<BerryH> jw_: Mooi!
<BerryH> Hmmm, ik denk day caching aanstaat in firefox want ik zie nog steeds de apache startpagina...
<BerryH> day=dat
<WolfeZ> hoi
<lordievader> Goedemiddag, WolfeZ, hoe is het ermee?
<WolfeZ> Hey lordievader, Goed hoor met jou?
<BerryH> lordievader: niet alles wordt blijkbaar verwijderd.
<BerryH> /var/www/index.html blijft bestaan. en /etc/init.d/apache ook..
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Gaat goed, netwerk aan het herconfigureren.
<WolfeZ> Oke niet wegvallen he!
<lordievader> BerryH: Die init is raar, www vind ik logisch.
<BerryH> Hoe kom ik er nou achter wat er wel verwijderd is en wat niet van apache2?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Niet van mijn server hoor ;)
<WolfeZ> lordievader:  JE INTERNET TOCH/
<WolfeZ> ho capslock
<BerryH> lordievader, kan het zijn omdat apache nog draaide dat hij ´gelockt´ is?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Netwerk =/= internet... -.-
<WolfeZ> lordievader:  daarom ook niet wegvallen
<lordievader> BerryH: Als het goed is draait hij eerst "service apache stop". Als je echt wilt weten wat hij allemaal doet zou je de package moeten downloaden en kijken wat er allemaal in de debian control files staat.
<lordievader> WolfeZ: *zucht* zie bovenstaande berichten.
<BerryH> lordievader, oh dear..
<lordievader> BerryH: :)
<WolfeZ> Ja maar omdat je met je internet bezig bent zorg dat je niet wegvalt uhuh
<WolfeZ> of begrijpen we elkaar nou verkeerd?
<lordievader> Ik denk van wel.
<lordievader> Dns-servers zijn nice :)
<BerryH> Kan ik zelf ook een server opzetten die vanaf de buitenwereld te benaderen is?
<commandoline> BerryH: ja, je draait 'm dan gewoon lokaal en zet de poorten open in je router. Wel zorgen dat alles wat je erop draait afdoende beveiligd is, natuurlijk.
<commandoline> (lokaal -> 0.0.0.0 bedoel ik dan, zodat 'ie naar alles luistert, maar dat is vaak de standaardinstelling)
<BerryH> Ga ik binnenkort eens proberen..(uhum...)
<BerryH> Ik heb alleen 1 probleempje denk ik
<BerryH> Is de directory /var/www een standaard directory in Ubuntu 12.04?
<BerryH> Of wordt deze aangemaakt door apache?
<commandoline> wordt volgens mij aangemaakt als je apache installeert.
<Luckiboy> Bevestigd, hier geen /var/www
<BerryH> Ok...
<BerryH> Raar..
<BerryH> Ik had apache verwijderd en nu weer geinstalleerd, alleen zie ik geen www folder meer..
<commandoline> wat krijg je te zien als je in je browser naar localhost gaat (draait de server?)
<BerryH> Niet de standaard pagina van apache.. Ik krijg een NOT FOUND pagina
<BerryH> Draait de server..eens kijken
<commandoline> dan draait 'ie.
<BerryH> Ok...
<BerryH> Alleen er is geen www folder meer met een index.html
<commandoline> anders krijg je een 'Kan geen verbinding maken'-pagina.
<BerryH> ok
<BerryH> Hoe kan die folder nu weg zijn..
<commandoline> misschien dat 'ie hem wel heeft verwijderd, maar dat 'ie 'm niet opnieuw heeft aangemaakt omdat er al configuratiebestanden op je systeem stonden.
<commandoline> als dat het geval is zou apt-get remove --purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2 moeten werken. (purge gooit configbestanden weg)
<BerryH> Hmmm..Ik had apache2 weer verwijderd met sudo apt-get purge apache2
<commandoline> maar dat is een gokje, dus als /var/www aanmaken werkt zou ik dat gewoon doen.
<commandoline> ok, dan is het wat anders :P
<BerryH> Ik ga het nog eens proberen...
<BerryH> Misschien heb ik wat raars gedaan.
<commandoline> anders gewoon die map aanmaken: sudo mkdir /var/www.
<BerryH> Bij het removen van apache krijg ik meldingen..
<BerryH> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<BerryH> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<BerryH> En ik heb het met sudo gedaan...
<commandoline> dan draait een ander installatieprogramma al. apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, update-manager, ubuntu-soft-ware-center, etc.
<BerryH> Ik zie niks..
<commandoline> hmm, misschien dat dat programma dan de vorige keer is afgebroken en het lock niet is weggehaald. Misschien weet google of iemand anders hoe je dat doet in dat geval.
 * commandoline moet nu nl. weg.
<BerryH> Alvast bedankt commandoline
<BerryH> Ik ga wel zoeken
<BerryH> En anders kom ik hier weer terug...
<OerHeks> BerryH, >> sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock  >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<lordievader> Goede avond
<lotuspsychje_> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje_, hoe is het met jou?
<lotuspsychje_> goed hoor en met u?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje_: Met mij is het goed, je mag gerust je zeggen ;)
<lotuspsychje_> en met ubuntu erbij altijd lekker
<lordievader> lotuspsychje_: Met Kubuntu is het nog beter ;)
<lotuspsychje_> cool
<lotuspsychje_> ik ben nog steeds unity fan
<lotuspsychje_> jammer dat sidebar niet beneden kan, maar voor de rest heel blij
<lotuspsychje_> dat kan ik kubuntu wel nog zeker?
<lotuspsychje_> dock beneden?
<lordievader> Kubuntu komt standaard niet met een dock, maar de meeste docks die je installeert kunnen wel naar beneden. Ook de taakbalk kun je neerzetten waar je wilt. Hoeveel taakbalken je ook hebt.
<lotuspsychje_> waar staan icoontjes dan in kde nu?
<lotuspsychje_> heb lang kubuntu niet gebruikt
<lotuspsychje_> taakbalk dan
<lordievader> Icoontjes, over welke icoontjes heb je het?
<lotuspsychje_> zoals in oude gnome
<lotuspsychje_> kan je taakbalk aanpassen van grootte enzo
<lordievader> Kan allemaal ;)
<lotuspsychje_> okies
<BerryH> OerHeks: uitvoeren van sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock liet mijn computer op zwart gaan....
<BerryH> Had ik die hele regel in 1 keer moeten uitvoeren?
<BerryH> Hmmm, ook het 1 keer uitvoeren van sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock geeft een blackout
<lordievader> BerryH: Ik heb zo een gevoel dat dat niet hoort...
<BerryH> Maar het heeft geloof ik wel gewerkt...
<BerryH> Ga nu proberen om apache2 weer te installeren. Als de foutmelding dan niet meer optreedt dan is het goed..
<lordievader> BerryH: Apache wou je er niet al te lang geleden nog afhebben...
<BerryH> Ja...ben wat aan het spelen...
<lordievader> Dat is altijd goed ;)
<BerryH> Hmmmm... het gaat niet allemaal goed.. ;-)
<lordievader> Is wel vaker het resultaat...
<BerryH> Bij installatie van apache2 geen problemen. Als ik dan localhost in firefox typ dan krijg ik niet de verwachte pagina...
<lordievader> BerryH: Draait apache? sudo service apache2 status
<BerryH> lordievader: unrecognized service
<lordievader> Dan is apache niet correct geinstalleerd...
<BerryH> Hmmm, de eerste keer ging het in 1 keer zonder problemen..
<BerryH> Zal ik dan maar weer sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 doen?
<lordievader> Kijk eerst eens of dpkg het kan fixen, sudo dpkg --reconfigure apache2
<BerryH> dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<lordievader> Ah juist het is --configure i.p.v. --reconfigure...
<BerryH> dpkg: error processing apache2 (--configure):
<BerryH>  package apache2 is already installed and configured
<BerryH> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BerryH>  apache2
<lordievader> Geeft ie ook nog aan wat de errors zijn?
<BerryH> Maar ik mis ook de directory var/www...
<BerryH> Nee, geen verdere specs.
<BerryH> Er gebeuren rare dingen. Ik kan ook niet meer switchen naar root...
<lordievader> Waarom niet?
<BerryH> authentication failure
<BerryH> Terwijl ik echt wel mijn wachtwoord goed type..
<BerryH> Ik denk dat ik even ga herstarten...
<BerryH> Helaas...
<lordievader> BerryH: Tijd voor een disk-check.
<BerryH> oh...
<BerryH> disk-check..
<lordievader> Ik geloof dat het recovery menu de optie heeft.
<BerryH> Ok, dit is weer onontgonnen terrein voor mij...
<lordievader> Weet je hoe je in de recovery mode komt?
<BerryH> Nee, kan het wel opzoeken
<BerryH> denk ik
<lordievader> Net na het bios hou je shift ingedrukt waardoor je het grub menu krijgt, hierin zoek je naar recovery/herstel. Het zou kunnen dat deze optie in een sub-menu is weggestopt.
<BerryH> Bij het opstarten vlak na het BIOS scherm de shift toets ingedrukt houden, zodat je het GRUB menu te zien krijgt.
<BerryH> Hier kiezen voor de recovery mode.
<BerryH> Klopt dat?
<lordievader> Zie mijn laatste bericht ;)
<BerryH> oh, sorry...
<BerryH> :-)
<BerryH> En in dat menu dan een check disk doen?
<BerryH> Geen recovery o.id.d
<BerryH> Nou, tot later dan..hoop ik..
<lordievader> Iets in de richten van check-disk, weet niet precies hoe de optie heet. Het zou kunnen dat ie fsck heet...
<lordievader> richting*
<BerryH> ok, ik zie het wel.
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> Hey NoirX, hoe is het ermee?
<NoirX> hey lordievader, gaat goed, bedankt, u?
<lordievader> Gaat goed, NoirX. Je mag gerust je zeggen ;)
<NoirX> ok :)
<lordievader> BerryH: En?
<BerryH> Geen problemen gevonden
<NoirX> lordievader welke package managment system gebruikt ubuntu? rpm, tarball, dpkg
<BerryH> dpkg toch?
<BerryH> dpkg is a package manager for Debian based systems.
<NoirX> oh dacht ik al
<NoirX> zelf ubuntu is afgeleid van debian denk ik
<BerryH> lordievader, zal het vast zeker weten..
<BerryH> ik niet...ik ben een beginneling..
<lordievader> NoirX: Dpkg/apt-get, Ubuntu is inderdaad gebaseerd op Debian.
<lordievader> BerryH: Heb je weer sudo trouwens?
<BerryH> Ja, dat wel
<NoirX> ok
<lordievader> BerryH: Mooi, installeert apache nu wel correct? Denk dat het handig is om het pakket weer opnieuw te installeren.
<BerryH> lordievader, ik heb net een sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 gedaan..
<BerryH> Dus nu weer een sudo apt-get install apache2
<OerHeks> apt-get werkt weer, mooi
<lordievader> BerryH: En dat noemt zichzelf beginner... :P
<BerryH> Zo voel ik me wel hier.. ;-)
<lordievader> Als je al met de terminal werkt zou ik je boven een beginner inschatten.
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Ik ben ook een beginner.
<OerHeks> Nou, ik was even bang dat ik BerryH's computer omzeep had geholpen
<BerryH> OerHeks: haha!! :-P
<OerHeks> .. zou niet de eerste keer zijn ..
<BerryH> LOL
<BerryH> Nou, er is wel wat mis met apache maar met de computer lijkt alles in orde..
<OerHeks> backup, backup je data
<BerryH> Ik ben een beginner dus ik heb nog niet veel data ;-)
<lordievader> OerHeks: Crashen en data-verlies is een zeer effectieve manier om iemand te overtuigen van een backup :)
<BerryH> Dat wordt dan mijn  volgende projectje als ik apache (weer) aan de praat heb..
<BerryH> lordievader: apache opnieuw geinstalleerd levert nog niet het gewenste resultaat.
<BerryH> service apache status
<BerryH> geeft weer een unrecognized service
<BerryH> en die www map is er ook nog steeds niet..
<BerryH> Nu eerst koffie..tot zo......
<lordievader> BerryH: Ik heb zo een gevoel dat dpkg nog steeds faalt... Geeft dpkg --configure apache2 nog steeds dezelfde error?
<BerryH> lordievader: nog steeds: dpkg: error processing apache2 (--configure):
<BerryH>  package apache2 is already installed and configured
<BerryH> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BerryH>  apache2
<BerryH> Ga ik nu ff koffie drinken...
<BerryH> tot zo.
<lordievader> Voor als je terug bent/komt, ik heb een ideetje ^-^
<BerryH> lordievader. I´m Back... ;-)
<lordievader> BerryH: We gaan apache2 via dpkg deinstalleren :)
<BerryH> lordievader: ok.
<lordievader> BerryH: sudo dpkg -r apache2
<lordievader> Wacht er volgt meer..
<BerryH> Ok..
<BerryH> ik wacht
<BerryH> Ik zie op help.ubuntu.com: Uninstalling packages using dpkg, in most cases, is NOT recommended
<lordievader> BerryH: sudo dpkg -r apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5
<lordievader> Laatste alleen als je php hebt.
<BerryH> php heb ik niet geinstalleerd.
<BerryH> Ik krijg dependency errors..
<lordievader> BerryH: Zegt hij iets over welke pakketten?
<OerHeks> update?
<NoirX> --ignore-depends
<lordievader> NoirX: Laten we dat maar niet te snel doen...
<NoirX> ok
<BerryH> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702374/
<BerryH> OerHek: ik heb net een update gedaan.
<OerHeks> loopt apache nog?
<BerryH> OerHeks: hoe wil je dat ik dat controleer? Browser, terminal?
<BerryH> OerHeks: in de browser krijg ik een firefox melding Unable to connect.
<lordievader> BerryH: Maak van  mpm-prefork mpm-worker en probeer het nog eens.
<lordievader> Oja en controleer inderdaad of apache draait: ps aux|grep apache
<BerryH> In de terminal met service apache status krijg ik unrecognized service
<OerHeks> apache2
<OerHeks> sudo service apache2 stop
<lordievader> OerHeks: Volgens mij bestaat zijn init script niet meer...
<BerryH> Hey...resultaat van ps aux|grep apache
<BerryH> 1000      4381  0.0  0.0   4388   832 pts/0    S+   20:48   0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<BerryH> Lijkt dus nog te draaien??
<lordievader> BerryH: Ah dat is alleen grep, apache draait niet.
<BerryH> ok..
<lordievader> BerryH: Als je het helemaal netjes wilt doen: ps aux|grep [a]pache, of pgrep apache2
<BerryH> Geen resultaat. Ik zal de mpm-worker nog proberen.
<lordievader> BerryH: De rest er wel bij he, en in dezelfde volgorde.
<BerryH> Ja, ok.
<OerHeks> Je volgorde is goed idd
<BerryH> GEEN foutmeldingen..
<BerryH> Ik denk dat ik moet rebooten: ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<lordievader> BerryH: Mooi zo, om even te controleren of we niet iets zijn te vergeten: dpkg --get-selections|grep apache
<BerryH> resultaat: apache2.2-common				deinstall
<BerryH> Dit is wel een beetje abacadabra voor me hoor...:-(
<lordievader> BerryH: Deinstall is oke, je hebt ze niet gepurged. Maar er staan geen "installed" meer bij?
<lordievader> eh "install"
<BerryH> Nee, geen install meer
<lordievader> Tijd om te kijken of hij dit keer correct installeerd, clean wel eerst even je apt-cache.
<BerryH> Hoe clean ik me apt-cache?
<BerryH> en moet ik nog rebooten?
<lordievader> BerryH: Lijkt mij niet nodig, sudo apt-get autoclean
<BerryH> Er stond wel: ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<BerryH> Na het uitvoeren van dpkg uninstall
<lordievader> BerryH: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194925/apt-ureadahead-will-be-reprofiled-on-next-reboot
<BerryH> über-readahead. LOL
<OerHeks> gewoon een update
<BerryH> ok, dus eerst updaten, en dan apache2 weer installeren?
<OerHeks> neej, die readahead update zichzelf, > ureadhead files needs to be updated when packages with init scripts or configs are installed or updated
<BerryH> Ok..
<BerryH> Ik ga apache2 weer installeren...
<BerryH> Gedaan...
<BerryH> Doet niet...
<BerryH> :-(
<lordievader> Wat gaat er fout?
<BerryH> Installeren lijkt allemaal goed te gaan
<BerryH> alleen hij herkent de service weer niet en geen pagina op localhost in de browser..
<lordievader> BerryH: Een "ls /etc/init.d/apache2" geeft geen output?
<BerryH> ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/apache2: No such file or directory
<lordievader> Ik bedenk me net dat dpkg een log heeft. Probeer hem nog eens te configureren (dpkg --configure apache2) en pastebin daarna (als het fout gaat) de log /var/log/dpkg.log
<BerryH> Zie hier een gedeeltelijke paste van de log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702451/
<lordievader> Daarmee eindigt het?
<BerryH> lordievader: ja
<lordievader> Waarom logt dpkg niks bruikbaars...
<BerryH> Tja....
<BerryH> Ik snap er niets van..
<BerryH> Ik heb apache vadaag al een keer geinstalleerd..In 1 keer goed.
<BerryH> Toen deed ik iets van sudo apt-get purge apache2
<NoirX> dpkg --info "om info over uninstalled package"
<BerryH> en daarna is het niet meer goedgekomen...
<lordievader> Volgens mij was er ook wat tijdens de purge fout gegaan.
<BerryH> Ja..
<BerryH> Toen kreeg ik dit: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<BerryH> <BerryH> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<BerryH> Toen heb ik de tip van OerHeks gebruikt..
<OerHeks> daar gaat me karma https://launchpad.net/~oerheks = 0
<BerryH> OerHeks, JA DOEI....
<BerryH> ;-)
<BerryH> Mijn karma is nu -20
<OerHeks> Tijd voor een verse install van je server iso
<BerryH> OerHeks, je praat in raadselen... ;-) Ik denk dat het ik even laat rusten en er morgen nog weer verder naar ga kijken...
<BerryH> (met jullie hulp..??)
<BerryH> Mochten jullie nog dingen te binnen schieten dan hoor ik het graaag...
<BerryH> Op de 1 of andere manier..
<BerryH> Alvast bedankt lordievader en OerHeks..
<lordievader> OerHeks: Muhahaha, mijn karma =\= 0: https://launchpad.net/~oliviervdtoorn :D
<OerHeks> Ik zei toch: ik ben een beginner.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Juist... Jij een beginner.... Laat me niet lachen ;)
<OerHeks> Mijn bijdragen zijn alleen bug reportjes.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Zelfde hier :)
<Anopheles> CTCP jw_ VERSION
<michael-mike> een goede avond
<michael-mike> kan iemand mij misschien helpen met het juist installeren en configureren van mediatomb zodat die ook srt bestanden kan streamen
<michael-mike> krijg mediatomb wel geinstalleerd
<michael-mike> maar geen srt
<michael-mike_> nog iemand wakker?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<michael-mike> goede morgen
<michael-mike> heb even een klein vraagje
<michael-mike> ik ben bezig met mediatomb te configureren
<michael-mike> de .config file lukt me allemaal
<michael-mike> alleen nu moet ik ergens een script maken
<michael-mike> en ik heb geen idee hoe
<michael-mike> dit is het script
<michael-mike> #!/bin/bash exec mencoder "$(echo $1 | sed 's/...$/avi/')" \ -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg \ -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:keyint=1:vbitrate=2000:vrc_maxrate=8000:vrc_buf_size=1835 \ -vf harddup,scale -zoom -xy 720 -mpegopts muxrate=12000 \ -sub "$1" -font "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf" \ -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-text-scale 25 -subpos 100 \ -o "$2" &>/dev/null
<lordievader> michael-mike: Zou je het script willen pastebinnen, maakt het wat leesbaarder.
<michael-mike> <lordievader>wat is pastebinnen?
<michael-mike> sorry hoor ben beetje linux newbie:)
<lordievader> michael-mike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ een site gemaakt om even snel outputs en snippits te delen.
<michael-mike> aha ok
<michael-mike> <lordievader> heb daar ingeplakt moet jij nu de url hebben ofzo?
<michael-mike> <lordievader>http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704090/
<michael-mike> <lordievader>ik weet dat dat script naar deze map moet "/usr/local/bin/mediatomb-mencoder-sub"
<lordievader> michael-mike: Oke waar staat het script nu?
<michael-mike> <lordievader>nog nergens
<michael-mike> <lordievader>ik heb t van een website
<michael-mike> <lordievader>dar staat dat ik dat script moet maken
<lordievader> michael-mike: Oke, open een terminal. (<-- weet je hoe dat moet?)
<michael-mike> <lordievader>ja dat weet ik
<michael-mike> <lordievader>en dan?
<lordievader> michael-mike: sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/mediatomb-menencoder-sub"
<lordievader> Het zou kunnen dat het bestand nog niet bestaat..
<michael-mike> <lordievader> krijg gedit command not found
<lordievader> michael-mike: Gebruik je geen Ubuntu?
<michael-mike> <lordievader> jawel heb ubuntu server 12.10 met kubuntu omgeving
<lordievader> michael-mike: Ah, maar geen Ubuntu ;). sudo kate /usr/local/bin/mediatomb-menencoder-sub (hulde dat je kubuntu gebruikt trouwens :))
<michael-mike> <lordievader> ok heb nu een text editor
<lordievader> michael-mike: Daarin plak je dat script en die sla je op in het goede pad.
<michael-mike> <lordievader>ok. En dat is alles?
<lordievader> michael-mike: Een laatste stap, sluit kate af. In je terminal voer je "sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/mediatomb-menencoder-sub" uit. Of je verder nog iets moet doen weet ik niet, ik ken mediatomb niet.
<michael-mike> <lordievader> ok ga even kijken of het werkt zo bedankt
<michael-mike> <lordievader> en hoezo hulde dat ik kubuntu gebruik?
<michael-mike> <lordievader>is dta zo goed ofzo?
<lordievader> michael-mike: IMO wel ja :D
<lordievader> Hehe, voor alle so called Linux-newbs: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/47851533209/learning-linux
<BerryH> Goedemiddag.
<lordievader> Hey BerryH, hoe is het ermee?
<BerryH> Goed (ga weer eens kijken naar het apache probleem..) Met jou?
<lordievader> Met mij is het goed, BerryH :D
<BerryH> lordievader: Mooi!
<BerryH> lordievader: Ik zit nog steeds met dat probleem van apache...
<BerryH> Grrrrrrr..
<lordievader> Ik zat gister nog te denken je kunt het init script ook gewoon uit de deb plukken.
<BerryH> lordievader: ´gewoon´.. :-)
<BerryH> Ik heb apache2 net weer gepurged...
<BerryH> Misschien zeg ik iets raars maar als ik hem eens probeer te installeren via het Software Center?
<lordievader> Volgens mij roept de Software Center ook maar gewoon apt-get aan of in iedergeval dpkg.
<BerryH> Ok..
<BerryH> Toch eens proberen..
<BerryH> Werkt niet...
<BerryH> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy
<BerryH> IT WORKS!!!!
<lordievader> How did you fix it?
<BerryH> LOL: Ik zocht op internet, vond dit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26228/how-can-i-replace-missing-configuration-files-after-removing-a-package
<BerryH> En deed toen:sudo apt-get purge apache2.2-common
<BerryH> Daarna een sudo apt-get install apache2
<BerryH> en voila....IT LIVES!!! :_)
<BerryH> Geen idee waarom...
<lordievader> BerryH: Ik denk dat ik het snap.
<BerryH> lordievader: wil je mij daar deelgenoot van maken?
<lordievader> Het -common package maakt de init scripts aan, apt denkt dat deze nog bestonden omdat -common niet was gepurged. (Dit zijn maar gedachtes... of het klopt is iets anders...)
<BerryH> Begrijp ik het dan goed dat sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 dus niet het common package verwijdert?
<lordievader> Het zou kunnen dat die --purge vlag alleen geld voor apache2, gebruik dus liever apt-get purge, die zou wel moeten werken....
<BerryH> Ok, dat was ook degene die ik de eerste keer had gebruikt op advies van commandoline geloof ik..
<BerryH> Maar ja..
<BerryH> In het vervolg zal ik die gebruiken..
<commandoline> hmm, en ik maar denken dat apt-get purge niet bestaat... :P
<commandoline> ah, die is relatief nieuw. Toen ik het laatst keek of het bestond (paar jaar geleden) was 'ie er dus nog niet :P.
<BerryH> commandoline, LOL
<BerryH> Zeg commandoline krijg jij soms een seintje als je usernaam gebruikt wordt in IRC?
<lordievader> BerryH: Dat krijg jij ook :P
<BerryH> Oh..
<BerryH> ?
<lordievader> Meeste clients hilighten de gebruikte nick.
<BerryH> Ik gebruik XChat
<lordievader> Die doet er ook aan :)
<BerryH> Das mooi. Nog niet gemerkt...;-)
<lordievader> Er zit verscil tussen dit bericht.
<lordievader> BerryH: En dit bericht.
<BerryH> lordievader: meerdere verschillen zelfs
<BerryH> In het eerste was je gebruikersnaam blauw en de tekst zwart. In de tweede was je gebruikersnaam dikgedrukt en root en de tekst was ook root.
<BerryH> root=rood...oops..
<lordievader> Verschil tussen hilight en niet hilight ;)
<BerryH> ok
<BerryH> En nu nieuw projectje..Hoe ga ik mijn apache webserver vanaf de buitenwereld bereiken...
<commandoline> BerryH: port forwarding in je router.
<commandoline> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_forwarding
<BerryH> commandoline: Bedankt, ga ik eens bekijken.
<WolfeZ> Hoi
<lordievader> Hey WolfeZ, hoe is het ermee?
<WolfeZ> Hey, lordievader , goed hoor met jou
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het ook goed.
<Luckiboy> Hoi WolfeZ.
<Luckiboy> En lordievader natuurlijk. ;)
<WolfeZ> Hoi, Luckiboy
<lordievader> Hehe, hey Luckiboy, hoe is het ermee?
<StefandeVries> Hoort dit niet zeg maar in #-offtopic thuis?
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Een beetje sociaale praat kan toch wel? De mens is een sociaal dier.
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar zijn ook aparte kanalen voor.
<StefandeVries> Maar goed.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb m'n ops niet voor niets ingeleverd.
<BerryH> Wie weet er wat van port forwarding af en mag ik dat op dit kanaal vragen?
<wolf879> Halloooo
<wolf879> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-14
<adamcuk> hallo?
<adamcuk> kan iemand me helpen?
<adamcuk> <-newbie
<adamcuk> Kon syslinux-bestanden in ‘/media/A887-CC1E’ niet verplaatsen: [Errno 39] Map is niet leeg. Wellicht is ‘/tmp/tmp06nwKV’ geen Ubuntu-image-bestand?
<adamcuk> adamcuk@zoho.com, tot ziens
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jw_> goedemorgen
<lordievader> Hey jw_, hoe is het ermee?
<jw_> lordievader: goed, aan de koffie
<jw_> lordievader: en met jou?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het goed, jw_ :)
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola people
<lordievader> Hey Vraaghetmaar, tijd niet gezien, hoe is het ermee?
<Vraaghetmaar> ja goed met jou dan?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het ook goed.
<Vraaghetmaar> moooooiizo
<Vraaghetmaar> hahaha
<Vraaghetmaar> lordievader weet jij hoe ik me inbuilt webcam aan de praat krijg?
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Als het niet ootb werkt zou ik het niet weten.
<Vraaghetmaar> hmmm
<Vraaghetmaar> zijn er ook gen extra tooltjes om hem werkend te krijgen?
<trijntje> Vraaghetmaar: waarom denk je dat je webcam niet werkt?
<Vraaghetmaar> via skype doet ie het niet
<trijntje> dan is het probleem skype of je webcam
<trijntje> je kan met het programma 'cheese' proberen of de webcam het doet
<Vraaghetmaar> i gonna try
<Vraaghetmaar> nope werkt niet :/
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Je hebt hem niet toevallig in het bios uitgezet (is het een laptop trouwens)?
<Vraaghetmaar> ja het is een laptop en nee hij is geactiveert in de bios :/
<trijntje> hmm, zie je em staan als je 'lsusb' in een terminal invoert?
<Vraaghetmaar> ja
<Vraaghetmaar> ik zie webcam staaan
<Vraaghetmaar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707907/
<BerryH> Goedemiddag.
<trijntje> en welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<trijntje> hey BerryH
<Vraaghetmaar> 12.1
<Vraaghetmaar> 12.10*
<Vraaghetmaar> Hey BerryH
<lordievader> Hey BerryH, hoe is het ermee?
<BerryH> Hey lordievader. Gaat ok. Met jou?
<lordievader> BerryH: Gaat ook best oke.
<trijntje> Vraaghetmaar: en gebruik je 32 of 64 bits ubuntu?
<Vraaghetmaar> 32
<trijntje> ok, probeer dan dit pakket te installeren: libv4l-0
<Vraaghetmaar> sudo apt-get install libv4l-0 ?
<trijntje> en dan skype zo vanuit een terminal te syarten: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<trijntje> ja
<Vraaghetmaar> libv4l is reeds al de nieuwste versie
<trijntje> ok, en als je dan ie LD regel probeert?
<Vraaghetmaar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707933/ hmmmm
<trijntje> hmm, het lijkt er op dat die webcam wel een tijdje gewerkt heeft, maar nu niet meer
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Wat krijg je als output voor: find / -iname v4l1compat.so ?
<trijntje> hmm, ik moet gaan, sorry. Ik heb dit gevonden:
<trijntje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/ali-corp-webcam/
<trijntje> http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-bugs/2010-03/msg00525.html
<Vraaghetmaar> lordievader heeel veel toegang geweigerd
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Ah juist, voer het eens met sudo uit.
<Vraaghetmaar> hmm dan krijg ik dit te zien : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707951/
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Probeer skype nog eens via de terminal op te starten dit maal hiermee: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Vraaghetmaar> nop hij werkt nog niet :s
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Tja, zoals ik zei ik weet niet veel van webcams. Ik kan je hier helaas niet mee helpen.
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordievader> Hey lordzett, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett> beroerd jammer genoeg maar aan de beterende hand
<lordzett> ik moest van de docter wat rustiger an doen anders burn out
<lordzett> maar ja dan minder doen en meer slapen
<lordzett> vraag
<lordzett> ik ben al wat aan het kloten maar lukt nog niet
<lordzett> ik heb op mijn laptop extra knoppen zitten en die wil ik instellen
<lordzett> en een bewegings censor
<lordzett> zit er een tool op (l)ubuntu waar mee ik die kan uit lezen en een funtctie toe kennen?
<lordzett> of alleen al hoe kan ik de naam van een knop achterhalen
<lordzett> dan poas ik het wel aan iun lubuntu=rc.xml
<lordievader> lordzett: Kijk eens naar xev.
<lordzett> zie ik niks in als ik die buttons druk
<lordievader> lordzett: Staat, je muis in het xev window?
<lordzett> yep
<lordievader> Dan worden de button-presses niet door de kernel herkend.
<lordzett> k das jammer in de orgi instll van win7 doen al die knoppen et mooi was handig geweest zo als een scroll knoppen bij het scherm
<lordzett> tja dan gaat het over
<lordzett> iig thx
<lordievader> Wellicht dat je er een driver voor kunt vinden...
<lordzett> nee is geen veel voor komt toestel
<BerryH> exit
<OerHeks> Backporting unity 7 naar 12.04 LTS, toch maar niet -> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/mark-shuttleworth-i-was-overly-optimistic-about-unity-7-ubuntu-1204-looking-forwards-amazing-unity
<OerHeks> Hij heeft ook lente-kriebels :-D
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<rozebig> is er al iemand met ubuntu op zǹ telefoon
<trijntje> haha, ben je daar alweer? Voor zover ik weet nog niet helaas :P
<OerHeks> wel op de nexus 7 gezien, niet op een iphone.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> mogge
<ynze> Goeden en goeden allemaal!
<ynze> Besluit van de Eee PC 901 is gevallen: Einde oefening!
<lordievader> Goede morgen ynze
<ynze> lordievaser: Voorlopig ben ik op deze notebook bereikbaar. De Samsung R530.
<ynze> Over enkele maanden komt er een nieuwe, waarvoor het goed te weten is, wat de technische voorwaarden zijn.
<ynze> Vertel??
<ynze> (wordt ik weer verwezen met een link)
<lordievader> Wil je de syteem eisen van Trusy (14.04)?
<OerHeks> duo core, fatsoenlijke videokaaart, 2 gb
<ynze> Ja en wat daarna nog te verwachten is, voor de ubuntu versies.
<ynze> OerHeks: wat is fatsoenlijk - grijnzzz
<OerHeks> geen ati 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx bijvoorbeeld
<ynze> ah! thanks.
<ynze> Geen aanbiedinkje dus.
<ynze> (zeker 12 uur - sirenes)
<ynze> ok. DANK voor zover aan allen en... later!
<OerHeks> :-)
<ynze> :-P
<khildin> lordievader, heb je een linkje naar de minimale systeemeisen voor trusty dan? Ik zoek me de blubber....
<khildin> en in het bijzonder vanaf welke cpu family er ondersteuning is....
<trijntje_> khildin: het zou goed moeten draaien vanaf 1/2 GB ram, maar de videokaart is ook belangrijk als je de standaard ubuntu gebruikt
<khildin> het gaat mij vooral om de processor... waar het ophoudt: p4 of PIII en AMD Athlon of AthlonXP...
<trijntje_> de CPU moet PAE ondersteunen, anders moet je via de mini.iso installeren
<lordievader> khildin: Err, dat was de volgende stap, die vinden ;) Ik zie ze ook niet zo snel.
<lordievader> Maar hoogstwaarschijnlijk zijn die min of meer gelijk aan Saucy.
<khildin> waarschijnlijk ja...
<khildin> maar ik wilde het eigenlijk zeker weten.. :)
<khildin> overigens draai ik al bijna een maand 14.04 op mijn pc.... en ik wordt daar wel blij van...
<lordievader> Dan heb je de systeem eisen toch niet nodig? Het werkt :D
<khildin> ik heb ze nodig voor al die andere meuk die ik nog heb liggen... en als er ooit iemand komt vragen 'of het werkt' op zijn/haar pc of lap
<trijntje_> als de pc minder dan 1G ram heeft kan je er veilig vanuit gaan dat ubuntu/unity er traag op zal draaien, dan kunnen ze beter lubuntu of xubuntu gebruiken
<lordievader> khildin: Hier staat iets van een specs, denk dat het een kopie is van saucy: http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2013/11/27/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-os/
<khildin> thnx
<jpjacobs> is btrfs eigenlijk al te betrouwen? De features lijken me anders wel cool (zoals block based copy-on-write, snapshotting, ...)
<Guest77320> hoi, ik ben niet zo bekent met ubuntu maar het softwarecentrum reageerd niet goed. Het blijft "bezig met zoeken"aangeven en ik kan het niet annuleren. Wat te doen ?
<jpjacobs> Guest77320: je kan op het kruisje klikken
<Guest77320> dat werkt niet....
<jpjacobs> na een keer of 2 3 proberen zou er een venstertje moeten verschijnen dat ie vast zit, en vraagt om geforceerd af te sluiten
<Guest77320> ik had nog meer in de wachtrij staan, dat heb ik wel kunnen wegklikken
<jpjacobs> Toevallig toch geen venstertje dat op de achtergrond wacht op input?
<Guest77320> hoe bedoel je ?
<jpjacobs> zoals bijvoorbeeld een passwoord input venstertje of iets dergelijks, dat door een ongelukkige muisklik achter het hoofdvenster is gesukkeld
<jpjacobs> en anders process beheer opstarten, en softwarecentrum killen
<Guest77320> nee, niks te vinden
<jpjacobs> Daar kan je ineens ook kijken of hij gewoon vast zit, of effectief iets aan het doen is
<Guest77320> waar vind ik proces beheer ?
<lordievader> Of ctrl+alt+esc en dan op het softwarecentrum venster klikken.
<trijntje_> Guest77320: dat heet systeemmonitor in ubuntu
<Guest77320> alvast bedankt maar ik moet nu weg. groetjes :-)
<bramgn> in xfce kun je een venster naar de achtergrond 'drukken' door met de middelste muisknop (het wieltje bijv.) op de titelbalk te klikken
<OerHeks> Leuk.
<OerHeks> unity, gnome en kde hebben weer andere toetsen daarvoor
<bramgn> ik gebruik het niet vaak, maar het handig om te weten voor bovenstaande gevallen :)
<bramgn> in unity en gnome dus ook beschikbaar
<dirzeg> beschik over windows xp , wil overschakelen na ubuntu maar lukt blijkbaar niet ... iemand ?
<lordievader> Hallo dirzeg, kun je iets specifieker zijn, lukt niet is nogal algemeen.
<OerHeks> :-)
<dirzeg> Wil de 32 bit downloaden maar krijg foutmelding , ben het nu opnieuw aan het proberen ;)
<lordievader> Welke foutmelding?
<trijntje> dirzeg: well versie van ubuntu? ik zou Iubuntu kiezen om xp te vervangen
<dirzeg> iets ivm osl instellingen
<dirzeg> Iubuntu ?
<trijntje> Ja, de Lichte versie van ubuntu
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/introductie?q=node/86
<OerHeks> de lichtste versie is in de cloud.
<lordievader> Ik denk dat dat Lubuntu moet zijn, of is er weer een nieuwe smaak?
<OerHeks> ubuntu gnome is ook niet zwaar toch?
<dirzeg> Bij ubuntu krijg ik volgende melding : windows kan het bestand niet openen.
<OerHeks> ow .iso herkent windows niet?
<OerHeks> zoek een brand programma, vor dvd, of of een usb programma als je xp computer van usb wil booten
<dirzeg> Oerheks : je praat chinees ;) ik ben een superleek !
<OerHeks> stap 3: ubuntu op cd(kan niet, te groot) dvd(kan wel) branden >http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie met programma's erbij
<lordievader> dirzeg: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<OerHeks> vreemd, mijn locale staat op nederlands
<trijntje> dirzeg: probeer je met wubi te installeren?
<dirzeg> winzip nu...
<dirzeg> wubi ??
<OerHeks> wubi is een tooltje om ubuntu binnen windows te draaien, maar dat is emer een demonstratie, niet voor dagenlijks werken
<trijntje> dirzeg: ik snap niet wat je aan het doen bent. heb je een link naar het stappenplan dat je volgt?
<OerHeks> winzip komt op die pagina niet voor, je moet hem niet uitpakken maar branden als beeldbestand/image
<dirzeg> Pfft ik ben pc nerd hoor
<OerHeks> ow, net zei u van niet
<dirzeg> Lukt me niet ...
<trijntje> dirzeg: wat probeer je te doen, met welk programma, en wat is de foutmelding?
<dirzeg> Downloaden via website van Ubuntu , lubuntu etc , duurt enkele minuten... als ik het bestand wil openen krijg ik een melding van Windows, Windows kan het betstand niet openen, Wilt u het bestand opsporen via het web etc .....
<lordievader> dirzeg: Waarom wil je het bestand openen? Je dient deze iso te branden danwel met een utility als unetbootin op een usb-stick te zetten.
<goom> goedevond
<goom> kan iemand mij helpen met wat vragen over linux mint?
<OerHeks> het is langzamer, niet geschikt voor bedrijven, heeft geen unity ...
<josspyker> waarom is het niet geschikt voor bedrijven OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> als je al die codex automatisch binnenhaalt, daar moet je toch als bedrijf een licentie voor kopen?
<josspyker> ah, wist niet eens dat dat erin zat. Ik heb het ook nooit geinstalleerd
<lordievader> En het heeft zijn eigen kanaal...
<OerHeks> Fluendo heet dat pakket, ik heb het eindelijk gevonden
<OerHeks> mja
<OerHeks> licentie geld dan wel gelijk voo rje gehele organisatie, dacht ik gelezen te hebben.
<kattuk> dag mensen, het ubuntu softwarecentrum blijft "hangen". In "voortgang" staat: bezig met zoeken en dat kan ik niet annuleren met het kruisje. Wat kan ik doen?
<OerHeks> soms komt er een dialoogvenstertje op, maar blijft hangen onder software centrum. doe eens alt tab?
<OerHeks> als er niks onder zit, 3x annuleren den, dan krijg je een venster om geforceerd te sluiten
<OerHeks> den-doen
<OerHeks> en dan nog eens openen
<kattuk> ik kan klikken wat ik wil maar er komt geen venster met geforceerd sluiten. Als ik afsluit via de systeem monitor en open het softwarecentrum opnieuw is het nog steeds het zelfde
<lordievader> apt tools leren gebruiken :D
<OerHeks> update eerst eens met de hand, open terminal: ctrl + alt + T
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issues
<kattuk> even voor de duidelijkheid....ik ben vrij nieuw in Ubuntu, wat betreft probleemoplossing. Gebruik 't al jaren maar dat ging probleemloos. Vandaag geïnstalleerd op een oude laptop en heb allerlei tramalant....
<trijntje> kattuk: hoe oud is die laptop? Het kan zijn dat ubuntu gewoon te zwaar voor dat ding is
<kattuk> een jaar of 8. Maar ik heb 't op een nog veel oudere laptop probleemloos draaien. Wellicht weet je meer dan mij. Leg dan uit ajb
<OerHeks> wat voor processor/ram/videokaart?
<kattuk> intel celeron M cpu 420 @ 1.60 Ghz.     1Gb ram  Ik weet niet wat voor videokaart
<kattuk> voor zover bedankt. Ik moet naar m'n bed :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-08
<OerHeks> consumentenbod over linux: "..  en veel all-in-one-printers kun je er ook niet (volledig) mee gebruiken."
<Tuur> kan iemand mij via hulp op afstand helpen mijn printer te installeren?
<Tuur> ik heb totaal geen ervaring met Ubuntu, wil me er graag meer in verdiepen maar moet nu snel iets geprint hebben
<jpjacobs> Tuur: normaal gezien, als je printer ondersteund wordt, is het plug en play
<Kebabfish> Tuur: welke printer, en op welke manier moet er geprint worden? (via usb, netwerk etc.)
<woto> na installatie 12.04 lts zegt hij dat de schijf gemount moet worden
<psyatw> hoi woto
<woto> maar als ik de opdracht geef, kan hij /dev niet vinden
<psyatw> waarom niet 14.04 lts?
<woto> zou ook gekund hebben
<woto> maar kan later nog updaten
<lordievader> psyatw: Omdat die nog niet uit is?
<lordievader> woto: Is /dev gemount?
<woto> hij kan dev niet vinden
<psyatw> lordievader, dus dan ga je maar terug naar een 2 jaar oude release?
<lordievader> Ja.
<woto> kan ook geen opstart scherm dual krijgen
<woto> hij start direkt door naar windows
<lordievader> woto: Dat klinkt alsof het behoorlijk stuk is.
<woto> ja
<psyatw> dat zou ik niemand aanbevelen, 12.04 was behoorlijk waardeloos
<woto> maar wat doe ik fout?
<lordievader> psyatw: Devel version aanraden is ook geen goed idee.
<woto> dus, die eraf en dan opnieuw
<lotuspsychje> heeft iemand ubuntu touched op een nexus hier?
<lordievader> woto: Hoe heb je geprobeerd Precise te installeren?
<woto> vanaf cd rom
<psyatw> lordievader, dus dan zou ik eerder 13.10 aanbevelen
<woto> heb er vroeger wel mee gewerkt
<lordievader> woto: Een live-sessie vanaf de cdrom werkt wel?
<woto> ja
<woto> perfekt zelfs
<lordievader> woto: Heb je de cd gecontroleerd op fouten?
<woto> hij werkt perfe
<woto> hij werkt perfekt in de probeer versie
<woto> tijdens installatie leek alles ook goed te gaan
<woto> wel moest ik op gegeven moment
<woto> opgeven in welke folder hij kwam?
<woto> ik het toen deze folder uit het
<woto> rolmenu aangeklikt,
<woto> een schuine streep
<woto> zie onder vraagtekentoets
<lordievader> woto: Heb je de cd gecontroleerd op fouten?
<woto> hoe kan ik dat doen
<woto> ik heb eerst een partitie op mijn schijf geformateerd naar ext4
<woto> en daarna een kleinere partitie van 2 Gb aangemaakt voor linux swap
<lordievader> woto: Als je hem opstart is het een optie. (Boot menu)
<woto> nee,
<woto> er staat een sterretje
<woto> bij de windows
<woto> partitie
<woto> dat kan ik zien in G parted
<woto> sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<lordievader> Nogmaal, heb je de cd gecontroleerd op fouten?
<woto> nee
<woto> maar in de terminal bij de probeer versie
<woto> kan ik al mijn partities aflezen\
<lordievader> Ga eerst eens de cd controleren op fouten.
<woto> hoe doe ik dat?
<woto> kan ook mijn cdrom speler niet vinden in de probeer versie
<lordievader> 08-14:08 < lordievader> woto: Als je hem opstart is het een optie. (Boot menu)
<woto> oke, ga het gelijk proberen.
<Dykam> hmm, raar. java vanuit de ppa geeft een md5sum mismatch
<Dykam> (webup8)
<Dykam> maar als ik het zelf controleer klopt de hash wel
<Dykam> oh nvm, raar, webup8 download de verkeerde lijkt het
<Dykam> wait.. lijkt wel alsof md5 kaput is op ubuntu
<Dykam> ja, ik krijg verkeerde hashes
<Dykam> raar, mijn 2 linux boxen doen hetzelfde
<Dykam> maar windows en online doen anders
<Dykam> oh, line... endings?
<bramgn> luister ik nu naar één kant van een gesprek? :)
<Dykam> nee, beetje reporten wat ik tegenkom
<Dykam> snap het nog niet
<Dykam> heb het probleem dat de webup8 java installer borked op een foute md5
<Dykam> op windows werkt de md5sum wel, op linux geeft ie iets anders
<Dykam> zelfde bestand, ander resultaat
<Dykam> wacht wel tot morgen als alles weer werkt hopelijk
<lordievader> Dykam: Hetzelfde had ik ook met sha<iets>sums, dacht ook dat het de line endings was, bleek het niet te zijn.
<lordievader> Ben er nooit achter gekomen wat het wel was.
<Dykam> het is wel consistent, heb het op 3 linux platforms getest
<Dykam> java jdk tar.gz ge-wget
<Dykam> md5sum genomen
<Dykam> anders dan wat op de java site staat, en anders wat ik op windows tegenkom
<Dykam> de windows md5sum pakt wel de goede
<bathman> hmm.. dit is waarschijnlijk een erg specifieke vraag, maar here goes anyway:
<bathman> rdesktop in ubuntu (naar een windows server): als rdesktop 1.8.1 met rdp versie 5 wordt gebruikt, en de netwerkverbinding wordt verbroken, wordt gedurende 70min geprobeerd om opnieuw verbinding te maken
<bathman> echter, indien er na een tijdje weer verbinding is, moet er blijkbaar altijd nog ff geklikt of een toets ingedrukt worden om het beeld te 'refreshen', anders blijft de oorspronkelijke freeze van de verloren connectie staan
<bathman> iemand die hiervoor een .. oplossing weet?
<paula_> goede middag
<lordievader> Hallo paula_
<paula_> zou jij mij kunnen helpen? ik heb ubuntu geinstalleert omdat xp niet meer ondersteund word.
<paula_> nou moet ik mij aanmelden maar dat lukt voor geen meter
<lordievader> Mogelijk kan ik je helpen, waarvoor probeer je je aan te melden?
<paula_> heb een ubuntu accound comfirmotincode ontvangen maar die werkt niet
<lordievader> Waarvoor probeer je je aan te melden?
<paula_> ubontu one
<OerHeks> ubuntu one heeft een aanmelding tijdens installatie idd
<lordievader> Ubuntu one gaat sluiten, zou goed kunnen dat ze geen nieuwe accounts meer aan maken.
<OerHeks> Dit werkte vorige week nog wel, met 14.04 beta
<paula_> en wat zou ik dan moeten doen?
<OerHeks> goede vraag, ik vind geen bugreport
<lordievader> paula_: Het niet gebruiken.
<lordievader> http://www.zdnet.com/canonical-closes-down-ubuntu-one-cloud-file-services-7000027991/
<OerHeks> misschien via webbrowser inloggen ?
<damien> hi
<lordievader> Hallo damien
<paula_> het hele ubuntu is voor mij onbekend dus alle hulp is welkom
<damien> ik kan geen brand dinges inden (iso s)
<damien> ?????
<damien> en voor windows
<OerHeks> alle ubuntu iso's > http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> of nog beter, torrents >> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<damien> ja maar branders....//
<OerHeks> paula, probeer eens in te loggen via https://one.ubuntu.com/
<lordievader> damien: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<damien> en voor windows
<lordievader> paula_: Je weet dat Ubu One niet essentieel is?
<lordievader> damien: Staat ook op die pagina.
<damien> ???
<damien> oke
<OerHeks> damien, lees die link, dan zie je wat je nodig hebt
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<paula_> nee dat weet ik niet lordievader
<paula_> maar ik had bij xp een upc mailadres en die werkt hierop ook niet
<lordievader> paula_: Dat is een kwestie van configgen ;) Zolang je de correcte gegevens invult werkt het vast.
<paula_> dan zou ook dus ook eerst een nieuw e-mail adres moeten maken want e-mail van upc krijg ik dus niet op ubuntu geinstalleerd
<lordievader> paula_: Nieuw email adres aanmaken is nergens voor nodig, zoals ik al zei, zolang je de correcte gegevens invult werkt het vast. En anders biedt UPC vast ook een webmail aan.
<OerHeks> thunderbird zou prima je mail moeten kunnen binnenhalen, hier althans wel
<paula_> ik zal er wel te weinig vanaf weten volgens mij vul ik alle gegevens correct in
<paula_> maar toch bedankt voor jullie hulp het zal wel goedkomen
<lordzett> hoe kan ik rechten krijgen tot het scrijven en wissen op een ext2 cf card?
<lordzett> kan er nu niks in pasten
<lordievader> Wat zijn de rechten en is de kaart rw gemount, lordzett?
<lordzett> geen idee
<lordievader> lordzett: Kun je dan de output van "mount" pastebinnen?
<lordzett> mowfile:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/bin
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/boot
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/dev
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/etc
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/home
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/lib
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/media
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/mnt
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/opt
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/proc
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/sbin
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/sys
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/tmp
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/usr
<lordievader> lordzett: Wil je daarmee ophouden.
<lordzett> file:///home/lordzett/Documenten/720/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08/var
<lordzett> hmm nog een keer
<lordzett> /dev/sdc2 on /media/7d2c1fe9-6453-4eb0-8b66-8d3073c32d8c type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<lordzett> ?
<lordievader> Hij is in iedergeval rw gemount, dan de output van "ls -la /media/7d2c1fe9-6453-4eb0-8b66-8d3073c32d8c" pastebinnen graag.
<lordievader> Niet hier vanwege ^^
<lordzett> ha ja
<lordzett> ben nog niet zo handig
<lordzett> pm
<lordievader> Een pm is ook geen pastebin...
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com in het vervolg.
<lordzett> ha handig
<lordievader> Maargoed, die is dus van root, en alleen root heeft schrijfrechten.
<lordzett> k
<lordievader> Jij probeert hoogstwaarschijnlijk vanaf een gewone user daarheen te schrijven?
<lordzett> ik heb geen idee ik werk alleen in de gui en niet in de command normaal
<lordievader> lordzett: Als ik dacht: sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/7d2c1fe9-6453-4eb0-8b66-8d3073c32d8c
<lordzett> thx
<lordzett> yep et werkt
<lordzett> lastig hoor
<lordievader> I know ;)
<lordzett> gelukkig zijn jullie hier
<lordzett> bedankt
<lordievader> Geen probleem :)
<lordzett> ik moet eens een cursus linux op zoeken
<lordzett> dan snap ik mijn acties meer
<OerHeks> een cursus linux is voor ubuntu niet genoeg, dat gekke root account dat is uitgeschakeld is een geniale oplossing, met gevolgen
<lordzett> hmmm
<lordzett> laast was ik op wiki ontstaan van linux aan het lezen maar werd iig al veel duidelijk hoe het is opgebouwd.
<OerHeks> sommigen zien ubuntu als opstap 'naar het echte werk' maar ik geloof er wel in
<lordzett> na ik heb wel eens een idee dat ubuntu de windows onder de distros is. veel al mooi gemaakt en werkend maar soms bugs en problemen gaar
<OerHeks> ja ja ik scheld er ook wel eens op :-D
<lordzett> hmm
<lordzett> ik ben echt een voor een goed gui
<lordzett> maar alleen mooi uitzien betekent nog niet dat het makelijk werkt
<OerHeks> Unity is gewoon nog niet af.
<lordzett> nee en ik heb het gevoel geen eigen caracter meer can anderen copieeren en samen voegen
<OerHeks> Kubuntu vind ik wel fijn werken, en sommige progjes vertrouw ik meer K3b <> Brasero
<lordzett> ow ja
<lordzett> laaste tijd meer kubuntu aan het gebruiken maar loopt stukje lekkerder
<lordzett> maar wat is uw reden tot gebruik van een ubutu distro en niet een andere of meer hardcore distro>
<lordievader> \o/ Kubuntu
<OerHeks> plasma klinkt gewoon leuker :-)
<lordzett> jha en nee
<lordzett> ik hoopte altijd dat ik een distro vondt die het uiterlijk had van iets vernieuwends maar die zijn er echt niet
<lordievader> De Kubu community vind ik fijn.
<lordzett> hmmm ken alleen deze
<lordzett> en daarnaast ben al slecht met nl typen laatstaan engels
<lordievader> lordzett: Dan heb je wat te doen :) Engels is een best wel handige skill om te hebben, zeker als je veel met computers bezig bent.
<lordzett> lordievader,  spreek het vloeiend maar ben dislect als de tering
<lordzett> en in nl gaat redelijk maar engels is gewoon naar
<lordievader> Dat is lastig :(
<Guest73776> blij dat ik dit gevonden heb... al dagen probeer ik ubuntu te installeren, nu te moe hiervoor, maar hoop echt, dat jullie me later kunnen helpen.
<hansie> kan iemand mij helpen met het installeren van software? ik krijg steeds een foutmelding
<josspyker> wat voor software?
<hansie> verschillende ook de updates, wilde nu een irc-client installeren
<hansie> ik heb een screendump, kan ik die ergens laten zien?
<josspyker> pastie.org of pastebin.com
<hansie> of printscreen het dat?
<hansie> moet ik dan eerst registreren? kan het ook makkelijker?
<hansie> anders tik de tekst wel over
<hansie> snap niets van pastie.org, kan alleen tekst pasten?
<josspyker> ja dat klopt, zat ff niet op te letten
<hansie> ik moet typen: apt-get install -f maar ook daar krijg ik een foutmelding
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-09
<hansie> ik geef het op :(
<InnerCode> Goedemorgen, zijn er meer mensen die in 13.10 bij online accounts hun facebook account niet kunnen toevoegen? Ik krijg de melding van facebook "De toepassing die je probeert te gebruiken, bestaat niet of is uitgeschakeld."
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<InnerCode> Goedemorgen
<lordievader> Hey InnerCode, hoe is het ermee?
<InnerCode> Goed en met jou?
<lordievader> Wel oke, probeer mijn stukke KDE desktop te fixen.
<InnerCode> Oke :) Ik ben bezig om documentatie van mijn webapp te maken.
<lordievader> Ohh, goed bezig. Documentatie scrijven is altijd goed :)
<alex____> hoi
<lordievader> Hallo alex____
<alex____> mijn computer kan ubuntu niet instaleren
<lordievader> Oke.
<alex____> de instalie loopt vast
<lordievader> Kun je iets specifieker zijn?
<trijntje> lordievader: jij altijd met je kritische vragen ;)
<lordievader> trijntje: Ik doe tenminste een poging, ik kan ook niets zeggen dan gaan ze na een minuut ook wel weg.
<trijntje>  lordievader: ik maakte een grapje, ik vind het ook altijd vervelend als mensen ineens weer w
<trijntje> weg zijn
<lordievader> I know. Ik snap nooit dat mensen niet doorhebben dat wij geen magische krachten hebben.
 * lordievader zucht, users...
<OerHeks> echt niet, lordievader ?
<OerHeks> :-0
<lordievader> Soms lijkt het misschien van wel, die schijn wil ik ook graag ophouden ;)
<OerHeks> Net zoals het bestaan van Sinterklaas ? man man weet je wat voor trauma's ... ow dit gaat offtopic
<jeefi> Hello, i have problems to install the hp scanner. I have download the software but when i opent the terminal and give the command, the command was not recognized
<jeefi> the file i have downloaded is hplip-3.14.4.run
<jeefi> i am a beginner with linux and work with an dutch version
<Fermata> Hallo jeefi.
<Fermata> Je mag hier gewoon Nederlands praten :)
<jeefi> hallo fermata, bedankt voor je reactie
<geurt> chmod +x hplip-3.14.4.run;sudo ./hplip-3.14.4.run
<jeefi> ok rustig, moet ik beide commandos ingeven in de terminal?\
<geurt> ja als je huidige directory de dir is waar die file in staat
<jeefi> geurt, kom er niet uit. Ik heb hem gedownload en hij staat nu onder het bovenste icoon aan de linkerhand
<geurt> terminal: cd Desktop
<geurt> of cd Downloads
<geurt> je moet wel in de dir staan waar je die file neer gepoot hebt
<jeefi> ccj@ccj-Satellite-Pro-A120:~$ cd Downloads ccj@ccj-Satellite-Pro-A120:~/Downloads$ sh hplip3.14.4.run sh: 0: Can't open hplip3.14.4.run ccj@ccj-Satellite-Pro-A120:~/Downloads$
<geurt> je doet niet wat ik net uitlegde :)
<trijntje> jeefi: heb je al geprobeerd of ubuntu de printer vanzelf herkent via Afdrukbeheer?
<trijntje> dat kan een hoop gedoe schelen
<jeefi> even overnieuw, de gedownloade file staat op het bureaublad van Ubuntu 13.10
<jeefi> printer werkt, scanner is het probleem
<Fermata> jeefi: als het op het bureaublad staat, draai je het vanaf de verkeerde map.
<Fermata> ccj@ccj-Satellite-Pro-A120:~/Downloads
<Fermata> Je zit je downloadmap.
<jeefi> maar geurt heeft denk ik de oplossing, alleen aan deze kant zit het probleem achter het toetsenbord
<Fermata> Tik eens in  "cd && cd Bureaublad", en probeer het opnieuw.
<jeefi> er is iets gebeurt, ga nu kijken of het werkt
<jeefi> heb nu een map hplip-3.14.4 op het bureaublad met allerlei bestanden van HP. Maar de scanner is nog niet geïnstalleerd
<geurt> wat voor bestanden
<jeefi> ff checken
<jeefi> allerlei mappen en losse bestanden zoals wij ook van windows kennen
<jeefi> zit daar soms een install file bij?
<jeefi> foute vraagstelling?
<Fermata> Kan je de uitvoer van het commando ls -lh eens pasten op deze website http:/paste.ubuntu.com  en ons de link naar die site geven?
<jeefi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225631/
<Fermata> Nee, van die map hplip-3.14.4.
<jeefi> ok
<jeefi> maar jij vroeg naar de uitkomst van dat commando en dat was wat ik heb gepost
<jeefi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225637/
<Fermata> Dat klopt, maar de inhoud van je homemap ken ik wel.
<jeefi> dit is de map
<Fermata> Ah, ja.
<Fermata> Tik eens in:
<jeefi> waar? in de terminal?
<Fermata> "cd ~/Bureaublad/hplip-3.14.4/ && sudo ./install-sh"
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Zonder aanhalingstekens natuurlijk
<jeefi> ik kan geen wachtwoord intypen
<Fermata> Jawel, hij registreert het wel, maar hijg eeft het niet weer.
<jeefi> de rest heb ik met copy paste gedaan
<Fermata> Voor de veiligheid.
<jeefi> ok
<jeefi> ./install-sh: no input file specified.
<Fermata> Hmm, dat moet iemand anders het even overnemen.
<Markcortbass> Je moet eerst het bestand uitvoerbaar maken ;)
<jeefi> ok, hoe? kan je het verslag hier teruglezen?
<Markcortbass> chmod +x install.sh
<jeefi> fermata  bedankt voor je hulp
<jeefi> ccj@ccj-Satellite-Pro-A120:~$ chmod +x install.sh chmod: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘install.sh’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Markcortbass> ah, :) sudo chmod +x install.sh
<Fermata> Nee, Markcortbass.
<Fermata> Hij zit in de verkeerde map.
<Fermata> cd Bureaublad/hplip-3.14.4
<Fermata> Dan opnieuw.
<Markcortbass> haha dat kan ook! Hij heeft toch al cd gebruikt?
<jeefi> geen ruzie hé
<Markcortbass> Komt goed (:
<jeefi> lol
<Fermata> We halen straks de zwaarden tevoorschijn. ;-)
<jeefi> mag ik ze slijpen? hahahahahaha
<Markcortbass> Je kan me best vertrouwen :p Ik ben de NSA niet!
<jeefi> vertel
<Markcortbass> En als je stiekem toch van windows XP houdt, kan je een condoleance invullen voor XP. xD http://xpbedankt.nl/
<jeefi> hahahahahahahahaha
<Markcortbass> Dusss, navigeren naar de map: cd Bureaublad/hplip-3.14.4
<Markcortbass> en daarna uitvoerbaar maken: chmod +x install.sh
<Fermata> Uhm,lezen we?
<Fermata> install-sh
<Fermata> Niet install.sh
<Fermata> ;)
<jeefi> ??????
<Markcortbass> Denk het niet. Aangezien het bestand eindigt op .sh ? Of niet :p
<Fermata> Nee.
<Fermata> Heb je de uitvoer van de directory listing wel bekeken?
<Fermata> In die map staan install.py en install-sh
<Markcortbass> Aha, HPLIP met python. Wrm niet gewoon een PPA?
<Markcortbass> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hplip-isv/ppa
<Markcortbass> sudo apt-get update
<Markcortbass> sudo apt-get install hplip
<jeefi> alle 3?
<Markcortbass> Yup, 3 commandos appart overnemen
<jeefi> ccj@ccj-Satellite-Pro-A120:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hplip-isv/ppa [sudo] password for ccj:     Meer info: https://launchpad.net/~hplip-isv/+archive/ppa Druk op [ENTER] om door te gaan of op ctrl-c om het toevoegen ervan te annuleren sudo apt-get update gpg: sleutelring ‘/tmp/tmpig0284/secring.gpg’ is aangemaakt gpg: sleutelring ‘/tmp/tmpig0284/pubring.gpg’ is aangemaakt gpg: opvragen sleutel 57840E95 van hkp sleutelser
<Markcortbass> Ziet er goed uit. Installatie gelukt?
<jeefi> weet ik niet
<jeefi> waar zie ik nu de scanner staan dan?
<Markcortbass> Het zou kunnen dat een herstart nodig is i.v.m. drivers. Als het goed is zou dan alles moeten werken
<jeefi> ok ik ga herstarten, anders meld ik me nog wel. Zit een beetje in tijdnood nu. Maar tot zover alvast bedab
<Fermata> Graag gedaan.
<jeefi> bedankt voor de goede zorgen
<Markcortbass> Is prima! Bedankt Femata en graag gedaan (:
<jeefi> kanjers
<derk> Ik had een ubunty 10.1 naast mijn windows XP ge"installeerd, maar die heeft teveel beperkingen kan zelfs niet bij mijn Gmail account komen omdat de browser te oud is). ik heb versie 12.04.4 gebrand op schijf. Maar weet niet hoe ik kan upgraden, of is het gewoon de bedoeling de ouder versie eerste te verwijderen?
<josspyker> denk dat het sneller is om 12.04 te installeren, maak wel ff een backup van home
<derk> Los van de te installeren versie, moet het idd zo omslachtig van ouder versie weer verwijderen en nieuwe opnieuw installeren?
<Michel_> Zo, Mmm, het lijkt hier rustig....
<derk> even tijd voor mijn vraag wellicht?
<Michel_> Eh, vraag maar. Maar van Ubuntu weet ik nog niets
<derk> helaas, daar had ik wat vragen over
<Michel_> Ik zit hier ook met allerlei vragen.
<Michel_> Zit nu ook op deze website: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren
<Michel_> Hoe Ubuntu te installeren naast XP...
<derk> dank je daar had ik ook al even gekeken, maar daar vind ik geen antwoord of je eerst de oude versie moet verwijderen, vind dat vrij omslachtig vooreen uograde
<Markcortbass> Je zou Ubuntu 10.04 LTS kunnen upgraden naar 12.04 LTS. Maar inderdaad, een schone installatie is misschien handig
<Fermata> derk: als je over meerdere versies wilt upgraden, raad ik je aan meteen de nieuwste versie eroverheen te installeren.
<Fermata> Ik heb slechte ervaringen met upgrades.
<Michel_> Iemand nog suggesties betreft deze site? https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren
<Michel_> Klopt het wat er staat?
<Michel_> Voor welke verrassingen kan ik nog komen te staan?
<Kebabfish> met 5minuutjes kan ik wel helpen
<Michel_> OK. Dank je. Eh, ik moet het allemaal nog lezen...
<Michel_> en laten bezinken....
<Markcortbass> Ik heb van ubuntu 12.04 LTS 13.04 naar 13.10 geupgraded zonder problemen. Maar dat kan anders liggen met andere hardware.
<Fermata> en andere software.
<Fermata> Geen enkele installatie is hetzelfde.
<Michel_> Heb nu XP met Realtec '97 geluids-drivers.
<Michel_> Alles werkt in Ubuntu?
<trijntje> Michel_: elk systeem is anders, je kan hier altijd om hulp vragen als je ergens vast loopt
<Markcortbass> Klopt, zeker als de software niet van de ubuntu softwarecentrum / repositiory komt
<Markcortbass> Als het grote vragen zijn kan je dat ook vragen op http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/. Dan kan er de tijd voor worden genomen
<trijntje> derk: je kan vanaf de live cd de partities van 10.04 verwijderen, dat is zo gedaan
<Kebabfish> zo, ik zit hier nu tot half zeven vanavond actief, dus vraag maar raak :p
<derk> dag Trijnje, mijn eerste dag Ubuty, en ik heb geen idee waar je het over hebt
<Markcortbass> Mooi! Succes Kebabfish is dan actief. Laters!
<Markcortbass> (:
<Michel_> Dit is de juiste site voor downloads? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Kebabfish> he, mijn chatprogramma lijkt vast te lopen
<Kebabfish> maar ook weer niet, kan niet terugscrollen xD
<Kebabfish> maar de site is goed ja
<Kebabfish> kijk even of je 32 of 64 bits nodig hebt (brb
<trijntje> derk: geen probleem, het kan wennen zijn. Heb je een bepaalde gids/website gevolgd bij het installeren van ubuntu?
<Kebabfish> ben ik weer
<Michel_> 32bits voor mij. (pc uit 2004).
<Michel_> en wil eigenlijk de Studio-versie
<Kebabfish> http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<Kebabfish> ik heb daar niet echt ervaring mee, maar ik kan die wel even mee installeren met virtualbox
<Kebabfish> lijkt mij de gewone ubuntu, ik weet alleen niet of de installer oid anders is
<Michel_> Of is het veiliger om eerst de 'standaard' versie te installeren?
<Michel_> En daarna pas de Studio?
<Kebabfish> zal weinig uitmaken, ik installeer hem met je mee
<Kebabfish> zo kan ik de stappen zelf even langs gaan
<derk> nee, schijfje erin en aanwijzingen opgevolgd, dat ging dit keerprobleemloos. Heb destijds toen ik het schijfje kreeg tig keer geprobeerd te installeren wat telkens mislukte. maar ik wil een recentere versie en dacht alsik in Ubunty zit en het schijfje laat moet het lukken.Nee dus., straks toch maarhelemaal opnieuw installeren,
<Michel_> Ben nog even lezen op: http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<Kebabfish> een backup maken van je gegevens is altijd nodig, vooral als je niet precies weet wat de doen
<trijntje> derk: hoe oud is de computer waarop je wilt installeren? Hoeveel RAM geheugen heeft die?
<Michel_> momentje ....
<derk> weet het niet excact, maar pc is van 2008 eenSamsung R512
<Michel_> kloksnelheid is 2Ghz
<Michel_> Mem is: 1GB
<Kebabfish> Michel_: neem aan dat dit om jou pc gaat?
<Michel_> Moet nog een backup maken. Dus vandaag denk ik geen installatie. (mag ook morgen of overmorgen...)
<Michel_> yep. 2Ghz en 1 GB ram
<Michel_> amd cpu
<trijntje> derk: dat is redelijk krap denk ik, misschien kan je beter lubuntu installeren, de lichte versie van ubuntu
<trijntje> die lijkt ook meteen meer op windows xp
<Kebabfish> Michel_: moet kunnen, ik heb kubuntu nog op een 900mhz draaien met 1gb aan ram
<Michel_> OK. Tnx allemaal! Ik heb het nodige uit de chat gecopieerd; moet zo echt even naar de winkels.
<Michel_> Fijne chat en goede info!!
<Michel_> Tnx!
<Kebabfish> graag gedaan
<Michel_> En eerst een backup maken. Stapje voor stapje..
<Michel_> (moet nog leren lopen.... )
<Michel_> :)
<Kebabfish> komt vanzelf wel ;)
<Michel_> yeah, I know....
<Michel_> Tnx. Mazzltov en laters !
<derk> lubunty, kubunty het lijkt allemaal op elkaar, maar waar lever ik dan op in bij die lichte versie?
<jpjacobs> uitgebreid aanbod van standaard applicaties
<jpjacobs> en toeters en bellen qua desktop omgeving (flashy en zware animaties, ...)
<derk> ok ik ga ik over nadenken
<trijntje> derk: je kan dezelfde programma's gebruiken als in de standaard versie, alleen de desktop ziet er wat anders uit
<derk> ok zal kijken waar ik die kan donloden en mijn derde schijfje branden
<Kebabfish> derk: ligt er niet ergens een ongebruikt usb stikje?
<Kebabfish> dat is vaak makkelijker dan een dvdtje oid
<derk> kan het dan zonder branden?
<Kebabfish> indien de pc/laptop vanaf een usb op kan starten, ja
<Kebabfish> en de pc kwam uit 2008? Dat zal dan geen probleem moeten zijn
<derk> bovendien heb ik net eenslechteervaring met een usb stick waar ik in een simpel programma contact gegevens heb staan.In windows 3 klikken en klaar In Ubunty dezelfde 3 klikken en foutmelding
<Kebabfish> dit bovenstaande kan aan zoveel dingen gerelateerd zijn, daar kan ik geen uitspraak over doen
<derk> begrijp ik en ik zal het zeker op de door jou aangegeven wijze gaan doen/proberen, dus daarvoor alvast bedankt
<Kebabfish> maar wat is de huidige situatie? Heb je een alleen windows, ubuntu, of allebei?
<derk> ik heb window xp er nog opstaan omdat ik bang ben anders bestanden en emails kwijt te raken, maar ik gebruik geen xp meer :)
<Kebabfish> en er staat al wel of geen ubuntu op?
<Kebabfish> en moet ubuntu er naast, of gaat xp geheel weg?
<Kebabfish> kan helaas niet ver genoeg terug scrollen om dat terug te lezen
<derk> ik gebruik op dit moment ubunty 10.01 dus die staat er op naast windows XP
<Kebabfish> staan daar belangrijke documenten in? Dan is een backup wel handig als je een verse installatie gaat doen
<derk> yes
<Kebabfish> indien er geen aparte home-partitie is, dan is een backup zelfs noodzakelijk :)
<derk> geluk is  .....  ik heb deze versie er zo naast gezet zonder back up ;)
<Kebabfish> maar toen stonden de bestanden in xp zeker?
<Kebabfish> want als je een nieuwe versie over de oude van ubuntu installeert, dan verlies je de data die daarin staat.
<johantim> Ik krijg foutmelding "unsompression error---System halted"  Na het opstarten van systeem direct na de keuze voor Ubuntu.  Wie weet raad ?
<Kebabfish> upgraden kan, maar 10.10 is zo oud dat ik dat niet zou doen
<derk> ik noem her upgraden maar ik ga gewoon een recentere versie installeren en ja die bestanden stonden en staan in windows Houden zo
<Kebabfish> johantim: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207548/in-trying-to-repair-grub-i-get-an-uncompression-error-system-halted-notice
<Kebabfish> johantim: ik kom nog een andere tegen, maar dat is een ram probleem
<Kebabfish> derk: indien er niets, maar dan ook niets in ubuntu staat dat behouden moet blijven
<Kebabfish> dan kan de nieuwe versie er zo overheen
<derk> niet alle bestanden kunnen weg, dus voorlopig laat ikze naaast elkaar bestaan
<Kebabfish> ik bedoelde alleen binnen ubuntu, bij windows blijft alles zoals het is
<derk> ok maar hoe doe ik dat want dat was mijn begin vraag vanmiddag
<johantim> Mijn probleem is anders. Heb Ubuntu (Wibu) geïnstalleerd naast XP. Na installatie en opnieuw opstarten van het systeem krijg je de keuze voor Xp of Ubuntu. Na de keuze Ubuntu gaat opstart verder direct gevolgd door foutmelding "uncompresion error" . Daarna Wubi opnieuw geïnstalleerd, vorige versie werd automatisch verwijderd, maar weer hetzelfde resultaat.
<Kebabfish> johantim: wubi werkt nagenoeg niet
<Kebabfish> wordt ook niet meer ondersteund (dacht ik)
<Kebabfish> derk: ah, dat is niet zo lastig
<Kebabfish> derk: volgens mij komt er zelfs een keuze in het installatiemenu om ubuntu te vervangen, en windows te behouden
<johantim> Kebabfish: Kan nog gewoon gedownload worden van de Ubuntu-site hoor
<Kebabfish> johantim: ok, maar dan nog werkt het meestal niet :P
<Kebabfish> ubuntu binnen wubi heeft zoveel problemen...
<Kebabfish> johantim: wil je ubuntu alleen maar proberen, dan raad ik virtualbox aan. Wil je een echte installatie, dan raad ik een dual boot aan
<johantim> Is er een betere mogelijkheid om Ubuntu naast Xp te installeren ?
<derk> start ik op in ubunty
<Kebabfish> derk: een 2e pc ernaast voor de chat is wellicht handig, voor als er iets mis gaat
<Kebabfish> en binnen ubuntu kan je eenvoudig een usb-stick klaar maken voor de installatie
<johantim> Ik wil een echte installatie maar naast Xp, die kan ik nog niet kwijt
<Kebabfish> johantim: een dual boot is dan eenvoudig te realiseren
<Kebabfish> die keuze zit ook in het installatiemenu
<Kebabfish> een 20gb aan harde schijfruimte is aan te raden, ook is het handig alles de defragmenteren binnen windows
<derk> als je met een schijfje opstart wat ik heb gedaan dan krijg je helemaal geen opstart menu met genoemde keuzes, maar ik zal de usb stick proberen
<johantim> 20 Gb heb ik wel, aparte laptop voor chat ook, maar defragmentatie nog niet gedaan. Zal ik dan eerst nog even doen.
<Kebabfish> derk: ik weet niet precies hoe dat is gegaan met het schijfje, maar we gaan hier stap voor stap even langs
<derk> Dan al ik morgen eerst even een usb stick opscharrelen en meld ik mij weer als dat dezelfde problemen geeft als vandaag
<Kebabfish> is prima
<johantim> Kebabfish: bedankt voor de hulp tot zover, ga nu defragmenteren en morgen een DualBoot proberen. Fijne avond !
<Kebabfish> hetzelfde!
<NoirX> hoi
<aniket> hallo
<aniket> ik heb een vraagje over mijn pc
<lordievader> aniket: Stel! Wellicht weten wij het antwoord.
<aniket> ik heb een pc die gecrashed is en wil ubuntu erop zetten zodat hij weer werkt maar hoe moet ik dat doen
<NoirX> aniket: wat bedoel je met crach, windows crash?
<aniket> ja
<NoirX> ok, wil je meerdere besturing systemen naast elkaar of alleen ubuntu?
<aniket> aleen ubuntu
<NoirX> ok, je hebt ubuntu installatie cd of usb nodig , dat kan je downloaden, branden als image
<aniket> ok ik zal dat effe doen
<NoirX> welke ga je kiezen? cd/dvd of usb?
<aniket> usb
<NoirX> ok, usb installatie heb ik nog niet geprobeerd, maar het is best mogelijk
<NoirX> succes
<aniket> ok ik zal het dan op cd doen
<aniket> hoe moet ik het op cd zetten
<aniket> moet ik een boot cd maken ?
<NoirX> ok, je downloadt een bestand dat heet iso
<NoirX> je kies het systeem die je wil
<aniket> hoe moet je een iso cd maken
<NoirX> dat heet image branden, met nero kan je een image branden
<NoirX> of wachten tot iemand hier aanwezig is die je met usb kan helpen
<aniket> ok ik zal het doen maar wilt u hier wachten indien het niet lukt
<aniket> en geen probleem met cd is ok hoor
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> heb je een cd brand software?
<aniket> nee
<lordievader> aniket: Gecrashed hoe?
<NoirX> hier is lordievader, de redder :)
<aniket> ik had windows 8 gedownload via het internet dat 80 dagen duurt en ik had het 40 dagen gebruikt en dan was het gecrashed
<aniket> ik denk dat die windows corrupt was
<lordievader> Waarom denk je dat? Kreeg je errors?
<lordievader> NoirX: Hihi :D
<aniket> nope
<NoirX> aniket kan je windows normaal starten
<aniket> welke cd brand software moet ik gebruiken
<aniket> nee ik kan het niet meer opstarten
<lordievader> aniket: Je kunt niet meer opstarten maar je krijgt geen errors?
<lordievader> Klink mij enigzins vreemd in de oren.
<aniket> maar ik heb windows 7 thuis liggen en als ik het download zegt het partition fail
<aniket> dus kon ik windows niet downloaden en wil ik ubuntu proberen
<NoirX> als jij het installeert bedoel je , toch
<aniket> ja
<lordievader> Ach +1 voor ubuntu proberen, wat heb je voor als nog geprobeert om het te installeren?
<aniket> windows vista , windows xp (heeft toch geen zin meer ) , window 7 , linux
<NoirX> probeer de error beter te beschrijven, partitie error lijkt acuut...
<NoirX> dat betekent , het ligt aan de hardware, als het zo is, dan lukt het met ubuntu of welke dan ook niet
<aniket> dus je moet je harde schijf scelecteren en als ik dat doe zegt het partition error
<aniket> wat moet ik dan doen?
<lordievader> Als het gecrashed is door een disk die naar de haaien is... Maargoed dat valt te controleren.
<lordievader> aniket: Heb je al een live-usb gemaakt?
<aniket> nope
<aniket> wat is dat ?
<lordievader> aniket: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<NoirX> live-usb besturing systeem, is een compacte b.s die past in usbje
<aniket> ik ben het aan het proberen
<lordievader> Linux is te booten vanaf een usb-stick, een live-usb. Is zeer fijn voor een mobiele linux bijv. En het wordt vaak gebruikt om linux te installeren.
<aniket> ah ok ik heb de software gedownload en de stick in mijn pc gestoken maar op de website maken ze dit met een usb creator
<aniket> dat heb ik niet of hoe moet ik daaraan geraken? ik ben bezig op een laptop met windows 8
<lordievader> aniket: Met de 'software gedownload' bedoel je de usb creator of de iso?
<aniket> de iso
<aniket> o ik heb het all
<aniket> de usb creator
 * lordievader gaat eten.
<NoirX> eetse lordievader
<aniket> smakelijk
<ynze> goeden...  allen.
<aniket> goedendag
<ynze> de Eee pc 901 opnieuw installeren, maar met een andere linux...
<ynze> Geen lubuntu meer
<ynze> stopt bij de upload van versie 3...
<ynze> suggesties?
<ynze> DSL wordt nu aangewezen..
<OerHeks> ?
<ynze> OerHeks ja, een klein machientje...
<ynze> Installatie vanlubuntu kan,maa dat lukt mij niet alleen...
<ynze> ik weet veel (denk ik wel ja) maar leer nog steeds..
<ynze> daarom maar een film op tv kijken...:-)
<NoirX> leren is een lang leven process
<ynze> alleen is deze lnux wat te zwaar aan het worden voor deze eee pc...
<NoirX> linux is bruikbaar op oude pc's, beter dan windows op dat gebied
<aniket> ik heb ubuntu op een live stick. gezet en op mijn pc gezet
<DeKleineBoom> geen consistentie wat je zegt Aniket
<aniket> het is voor norix en lordievader bedoeld
<DeKleineBoom> aniket: niemand begrijpt wat je zegt, is er geen consistentie, veel minder gezond verstand
 * lordievader zo lekker gegeten :)
<lordievader> Hoe gaat het met aniket?
<Koffieverslaafd> onsamenhangend
<Fermata> Pricey: freenode staff?
<lordievader> aniket: Ah, de live-usb is gemaakt?
<Pricey> Fermata: Howdy :)
<Fermata> Why are you paying us a visit?
<Koffieverslaafd> Fermata: Prijzig waarom ben je hier?
<Fermata> You're welcome, don't get me wrong.
<Koffieverslaafd> Pricey: waarom ben je hier?
<lordievader> Hmm, dat is jammer.
<lordievader> Zou aniket nog terug komen?
<Koffieverslaafd> nee
<Koffieverslaafd> lordievader: waarom is jammer?
<lordievader> Koffieverslaafd: Omdat ik haar/hem verder wou helpen misschien?
<Koffieverslaafd> Het kan, maar geen zin wat hij of zij sprak
<Fermata> Koffieverslaafd: kunnen we je helpen?
<Jurgen> !ops
<Koffieverslaafd> nee nu nodig. dank
<lordievader> Hmpf, ik hoop toch dat aniket terug komt.
<Fermata> Ja, jullie waren op weg :)
<Koffieverslaafd> hopelijk niet
<lordievader> Daarom, als zij daar nu zit met een stick en niet weet wat ze ermee moet is het toch jammer.
<Fermata> Zo.
<ynze> ik laat mn eee pc even zo. en kom dan morgen terug ok?
<ynze> groeten aan allen!
<Fermata> Dag ynze :)
<aniket> kan ik spreken met norix en lordievader
<Fermata> Als ze actief zijn wel :)
<lordievader> Yay ze is terug.
<lordievader> aniket: Ik heb vernomen dat je een live-usb hebt gemaakt?
<aniket> ja
<aniket> ik heb het in mijn pc gedaan en ubuntu geinstallerd maar het starte opnieuw op en ik kan er niet op
<lordievader> aniket: Oke, dan dien je hiervanaf op te starten. Het handigst is om de bootvolgorde in je bios hiervoor aan te passen,
<aniket> want het zegt dat ik een bootdevice in mijn pc moet steken
<aniket> ok
<aniket> dat is dus f2 toch?
<aniket> ik zit in f2 wat moet ik nu doen ?
<lordievader> aniket: Waarschijnlijk, verschilt per bios.
<lordievader> Je usb selecteren als primary boot device.
<aniket> maar ik heb ubuntu al geinstallerd op mijn pc
<aniket> en nu kan ik er weer niet op
<aniket> moet ik het opnieuw doen mss !
<aniket> ?
<lordievader> aniket: Wat gebeurd er als je opstart?
<aniket> het zegt select bootdevice
<aniket> wat moet ik doen ?
<OerHeks> aniket, lordievader bedoelt waarom je niet in je geinstalleerde ubuntu kan komen
<OerHeks> wat gebeurt er/gebeurt er niet?
<lordievader> Als dat de error is om in de geinstalleerde ubu te komen denk ik dat er iets fout is gegaan bij het installeren van grub.
<aniket> ik weet het niet waarom
<aniket> ik had het geinstaleerd maar het bootding wil niet weg
<lordievader> aniket: Ik weet eerlijk gezegt niet wat er verkeerd is, maar ik denk dat het handig is om simpel weg opnieuw te installeren.
<aniket> ok
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-10
<Cugel> Ubuntu-nieuws: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<psyatw> goedemorgen
<lordievader> Hey psyatw, hoe is het ermee?
<psyatw> lordievader, het gaat goed hier in Polen, hoe gaat het met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, kan niet klagen :)
<psyatw> :D
<psyatw> geen college vandaag?
<lordievader> Jawel.
<Michel_> Zo. Moge allemaal.
<lordievader> Goede morgen Michel_
<psyatw> mogen we allemaal een goedemorgen hebben, Michel_
<Michel_> Haiiiii allen en een g.e.w.e.l.d.i.g goed morgen! Allemaal goed geslapen?
<Michel_> ik niet.
<Michel_> krijg je he
<Michel_> als je nog laat tv kijkt.
<Michel_> Ik ga gelijk maar beginnen met mijn eerste vragen......
<Michel_> downloaden ubuntu; moet dat met een Torrent ofzo?
<Michel_> nog nooit gedaan.
<Michel_> Las dat er ook CD's te koop zijn?
<Michel_> installatie CD's. Wat mag dat kosten?
<lordievader> Michel_: Je kunt het via een torrent downloaden, ook gewoon via http.
<Michel_> OK, tnx. Zal wel een tijdje duren dan.. ach, we zien wel.
<Michel_> Volgende vraag...... ik kan, naast XP, alle soorten en maten Ubuntu installeren.
<psyatw> net zoals je vrouwen in alle soorten en maten hebt, heb je ook Ubuntu in alle soorten en maten
<Michel_> Wat krijg ik dan te zien bij het opstarten van de PC? Al deze versies; dus een uitgebreid Boot-menu?
<psyatw> het ligt er maar net aan wat je leuk vindt
<Michel_> De Studio versie lijkt mij top!
<psyatw> :)
<Michel_> Heb 2Ghz en 1GB mem
<lordievader> Michel_: Wat er in je menu komt ligt aan wat je installeert. Overigens verschillende de's leveren niet meer opties op in je boot menu.
<psyatw> dualcore?
<Michel_> dual... eh.. waar zie ik dat? Is pc uit 2004. AMD Athlon
<psyatw> AMD Athlon X2?
<Michel_> Compaq Presario;
<psyatw> en welk typenummer?
<psyatw> er zal waarschijnlijk wel iets op kunnen draaien, maar ubuntu is toch wel iets zwaarder geworden in de loop van de tijd
<Michel_> Wat is het beste progje om dit allemaal boven water te krijgen?
<psyatw> een linux CD starten en `cat /proc/cpuinfo` en `lspci` uitvoeren onder andere
<psyatw> maar misschien zijn er ook programma's om dat onder windows te doen
<Michel_> mm ja. moet nog effies een windowsprogje zijn.
<Michel_> Nou, ik ga wel even zoeken. Tot strax..
<trijntje> Michel_: ubuntu studio is wel speciek voor als je video/audio wilt bewerken
<Michel_> Jaja. Ben muzikant. Vandaar...  :)
<Michel_> Nou, progje gerunt, maar veel meer extra aan info is het niet: SR1050NL NL420 / Compaq Presario 061
<Michel_> Denk dat 2Ghz / 1Gb toch wel de belangrijkste 'pijlers' zijn.
<lordievader> Michel_: Maar dan weer de vraag, single core of dual core?
<Michel_> oh ja. Sorry.
<Michel_> effies zoeken nog
<Michel_> mmmm. AMD Athlon 64
<Michel_> nog even verder zoeken wat dit inhoud
<trijntje> Michel_: ctrl + shift + esc, en dan hoeveel grafiekjes je ziet bij cpu ;)
<lordievader> Als daar verder niks achterstaat is het een single core.
<Michel_> welk Tabblad, Trijntje ?
<Michel_> Ow
<Michel_> eh, zie er 1 voor de CPU en 1 voor het Wisselbestand.
<trijntje> prestaties
<trijntje> zoiets dus http://www.pcpret.nl/weetjes/figs/winxpmemuse1.jpg
<trijntje> dan heb je 1 processor
<Michel_> Yep
<Michel_> single core dus?
<Michel_> Ok.
<Michel_> Tnx
<Michel_> nu: welke Ubuntu versie?
<Michel_> zou hierop het best kunnen werken?
<trijntje> ubuntu studio zou wel werken volgens mij, de standaard ubuntu zou wat zwaar zijn
<Michel_> OK. Ik neem aan dat Studio ook de FF-browser heeft? Zit r standaard bij?
<trijntje> weet ik eerlijk gezegd niet, maar voor elke versie van ubuntu zijn dezelfde programma's beschikbaar
<lordievader> Je kunt Firefox zo installeren, mocht deze niet standaard worden meegeleverd.
<Michel_> Ik heb eigenlijk hetvolgende 'beeld' van Ubuntu: er zijn dus verschillende versies etc etc. Iedere versie heeft eenzelfde 'basispakket'. Het verschil zit em dan alleen in de 'zwaarte' van de versie en de specialiteit (zoals Studio). Is deze beeldvorming correct?
<Michel_> De backup is gereed. Nu nog even de PC verder opschonen etc. en dan maar de gok wagen...
<trijntje> ja, dat klopt redelijk. De standaard werkomgeving is ook maar een programma zoals firefox, dus je kan er verschillende van installeren
<Michel_> OK. tnx!
<Michel_> Ik ga jullie (voor nu) weer even verlaten en mij focussen op Studio. Ben benieuwd. Wellicht hang ik over een tijdje weer 'aan de lijn'...
<trijntje> Michel_: succes er mee!
<Michel_> Tnx!
<Wobbo> Ik gebuikte Ubuntu one, voor 55gig. Ik heb zelfs even gehuild van het vervelende bericht. Maarja, en toen? Ik gebruikte het meeste op Ubuntu's en Android, af en toe op Win en Mac. Nu zoek ik een alternatief. Bijvoorbeel Dropbox is erg duur... Iets anders?
<OerHeks> er zijnheel veel cloud storage services, hoeveel geld heb je?
<OerHeks> Als je een appeltaart bakt, zorg ik voor 1 Tb gratis foto-opslag :P
<spekje_> appeltaart :D
 * OerHeks stuurt spekje naar https://www.flickr.com/ veel plezier !
<spekje_> wat moet ik daar doen dan
<OerHeks> appeltaart bakken, foto maken, uploaden, en appeltaart hier bezorgen.
<OerHeks> foto mag u houden :-D
<spekje_> ah
<spekje_> maar ik ben aan werk
<Wobbo> Bedankt voor deze informatie.
<spekje_> :P
<Wobbo> Kom op, ik krijg hier wel eens op me flikker omdat ik te veel klaag en dat dit geen ondersteunende informatie. Maar zo te zien ben ik niet de enige.
<OerHeks> 1 Tb te duur?
<PRobaat> hallo
<PRobaat> hoe usb stick 4gb bootable maken voor lubuntu installatie via usb stick
<lordievader> PRobaat: Dat kun je doen met bijvoorbeel unetbootin.
<jpjacobs> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-lubuntu-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/ bijv.
<jpjacobs> of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<trijntje> Wobbo: je zou zelf iets met owncloud kunnen doen, ik denk niet dat ergens 55G gratis kunt krijgen
<PRobaat> zal het proberen bedankt
<Wobbo> Nee, het hoeft niet gratis. Bij Ubuntu one heb ik ook betaald. Alles ik zoek iets rond die prijs.
<Michel_> Hai allen. Waar vind ik een 'scan progje' die kan aangeven welke versie ubuntu geschikt is voor mijn PC?
<lordievader> Voor zover ik weet bestaat dat niet.
<jpjacobs> cat /etc/lsb-release
<jpjacobs> in een terminal
<jpjacobs> ah sorry, fout gelezen
<jpjacobs> Ik zou gewoon de minimale systeem eisen eens nakijken op de website
<lordievader> Dat en simpelweg uitproberen met live-stickjes.
<Michel_> OK.tnx.
<Michel_> wat zijn KDE progs?
<OerHeks> 256 mb - lubuntu, 512 mb - Xubuntu en 1gb of meer Kubuntu
<Michel_> ook best handig:  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/FAQ
<johantim> Kebabfish: gister gedefragmenteerd, heb 30Gb ruimte op de desktop, laptop voor chat staat ernaast. Heb vanochtend Dualboot geprobeerd maar heb nog problemen met het opstarten vanaf cd of usb-stick. Beide mogelijkheden geprobeerd, lukt niet.  Vermoedelijk doe ik iets niet goed in de Bios.
<Kebabfish> johantim: in de bios is de opstartvolgorde aangepast?
<Kebabfish> vaak is er ook een handig knopje tijdens het opstarten waarmee je ook kan kiezen van welk apparaat je opstart
<johantim> Yes, 1e boot cdrom, 2e boot usb zip. Mogelijke oorzaak: ubuntu-zip bestand staat op dvd, niet op cdrom. Maar ben geen expert natuurlijk..
<Kebabfish> hoe heb je de cdrom/usb stick aangemaakt?
<OerHeks> johantim, heb je die .iso als data op de dvd gebrand? zie je de naam ubuntu ... iso of allemaal files en folders?
<johantim> Heb alleen de Del om in de Bios te komen en vervolgens tabblad Boot aangepast. Maar hij blijft vanaf XP opstarten. Op de Usb en op de DVD staan de mappen Ibuntu Desktop i386 zowel als zipmap als gewone map met daarin alle bestandjes
<OerHeks> oke, dan is deze goed gebrand
<OerHeks> boot hem eens in een andere pc?
<Michel_> Haiii. Heb nu gedownload een ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso.part
<Michel_> Ik neem aan dat alle andere progs afgesloten moeten worden?
<trijntje> Michel_: .part betekend dat het downloaden nog bezig is
<trijntje> en is dat ubuntu studio?
<Michel_> Ok. eh nee. Gewoon Ubuntu van: http://ubuntu-nl.org/download
<Michel_> Ah. Zie dat .part weg is. Er staat nu 750Mb klaar voor install.
<Michel_> 32bits versie
<Michel_> Ik neem aan dat alle andere progs afgesloten moeten worden?
<trijntje> nee, je moet het op een usb stick zetten, en dan vanaf de usb-stick opstarten
<Michel_> ow. waarom is dat dan?
<Michel_> er staat ook een linkje naar: Installatieprogramma voor Windows.
<Michel_> Is dat beter?
<trijntje> dat is alleen maar om te testen
<Michel_> owkee. Maar: als ik de testfase niet doe,  welke ellende haal ik mij op de hals?
<trijntje> niks, een echte installatie heeft juist minder problemen dat het installatieprogramma voor windows
<Michel_> Install. verwijderen kan toch altijd?
<trijntje> ja
<Michel_> Aha. Wel eh, als ik nu ga installeren dan moet in UIT de chat etc.
<trijntje> wat ga je nu precies doen?
<Michel_> Eh, Windows-Start en dan de iso dubbelklikken?
<Michel_> of kan dat niet?
<trijntje> nee, je moet het programma 'unetbootin' downloaden om de iso naar usb te schrijven, en dan de computer vanaf de usb opstarten
<Michel_> owjee. heb nog niet eens een usb-tje die voldoende ruimte heeft.
<Michel_> eh, iets branden?
<Michel_> die iso naar CD en dan in de Bios aangeven: 1e opstart van CD
<Michel_> dvd
<trijntje> ja, naar dvd branden kan ook
<Michel_> mm. dus na het branden de cd erin doen en dan de PC opnieuw opstarten. In de bios aangeven: opstarten van cd en dan afwachten.
<trijntje> ja, maar wel op een DVD branden, want het past niet op een CD
<Michel_> je hebt gelijk. Ik bedoelde idd DVD.
<Michel_> OK. ga branden en heb ook nog wat te klussen. Installeren zal wel later worden of zelfs morgen pas.
<johantim> Mijn probleem is denk ik dat hij XP vanaf HD blijft opstarten terwijl ik dat volgens mij heb uitgeschakeld in de Bios
<Kebabfish> ik denk dat het maken van de dvd/usb dan niet is gelukt
<Kebabfish> probeer het eens met het programma unetbootin
<johantim> Kebabfish:  O.K. ken ik niet maar ga dat nu proberen
<Kebabfish> johantim: al gelukt?
<Kebabfish> johantim: al gelukt?
<johantim> kebabfish: Nee helaas, opstart-USB-stick aangemaakt met Unetbootin voor Ubuntu. Maar HD blijft opstarten met XP. Zou ik dan in de Bios iets niet goed hebben staan bij Boot ?
<bathman_> iemand die kennis heeft van rdesktop? hebben hier een scriptje voor ubuntu 8.04 (!) dat een rdesktop sessie in leven houdt
<bathman_> het enige vervelende is, dat indien het netwerk langer dan 25s is weggeweest, het frozen screen weergegeven blijft - dus niet auto refresht...
<bathman_> zou hier een remedie tegen zijn? :o
<lordievader> bathman_: 8.04 is sinds 9 mei 2013 end of live. Het is aan te raden up te graden.
<bathman_> lordievader : spijtig genoeg is dat geen optie, die versie(s) staan op industriele computers die geen recentere versie kunnen draaien omw v de touch screen driver die nooit verder werd ontwikkeld :(
<lordievader> Ik hoop ten zeerste dat ze geen netwerk verbinding hebben.
<bathman_> :)
<bathman_> lek als een zeef, ofwat? :)
<bathman_> maar die 8.04 dient dus enkel en alleen om een serversessie weer te geven
<bathman_> script start de sessie eens de ipc geboot is, en dat is het dan
<lordievader> Ja, en lekken worden niet meer gepatch vanwege eol.
<bathman_> enkel na een netwerkstoring (oid) blijft dus dat frozen scherm daar staan gapen :/
<bathman_> had al ergens iets gelezen over poorten, herverbinden met dezelfde poort - nochtans dacht ik dat rdp gewoon altijd 3389 is
<bathman_> (en niets anders tenzij zo geconfigureerd)
<lordievader> Ik blijf erbij dat je moet upgraden.
<Kebabfish> johantim: misschien, heb je de nieuwe settings wel opgeslagen?
<johantim> Yes, met F10 en Enter
<johantim> Als 1e boot heb ik USB Zip, als 2e boot, USB CDRom gekozen en de rest blanco gelaten
<Kebabfish> bij de rest mogen gerust de harde schijven staan
<Kebabfish> maar ik kan zo ook niet 123 bedenken waar het dan fout gaat
<johantim> Nee, begrijp ik hoor. Mijn kennis houdt hier ook op. Dan maar verder krukken met XP want Ubuntu krijg ik er zo niet op. Bedankt voor al je moeite en een fijne dag verder !
<Kebabfish> misschien is de steunpuntenkaart van ubuntu nog iets
<Kebabfish> dan kan je hulp in de buurt zoeken
<johantim>  O.K. bedankt, ga ik nog even naar kijken.  Wie weet ?  :-))
<Michel_> Haiii 'b ik weer. Nu 'via' Ubuntu. Installatie is gelukt. Cool!
<joostvb> Michel_: proficiat!
<Michel_> Kan ik mijn FF favorieten van XP, overzetten naar Ubuntu FF?
<Michel_> Tnx!
<bathman_> Michel_ : export in XP, import in Ubuntu
<bathman_> je zal in het menu telkens 'Bookmarks' moeten kiezen
<bathman_> indien geen menuknoppen in XP: druk 'Alt'
<bathman_> oepz, die is al weg
<Michel_> Wat is een goede virusscanner voor Ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> Michel_: je hebt er niet echt een nodig
<jpjacobs> Enkel om je windows vrienden tegen zichzelf te beschermen ;)
<Michel_> ? zozo! Hahaha
<jpjacobs> Je moet natuurlijk wel wat uitkijken met wat je van internet haalt *en uitvoert*
<Michel_> maar eh, er zullen toch wel Linux'fans' zijn die virussen verspreiden?
<Kebabfish> niet echt
<Kebabfish> als je alleen de software uit de ubuntu-bronnen haalt, zit je veilig
<Michel_> zo! val van mijn stoel zowat. Kannie !
<jpjacobs> Linux virussen zijn erg zeldzaam, en vermits 99.99% van de software rechtstreeks van ubuntu komt, is de kans op besmetting erg klein
<Kebabfish> en dat kan via het software centrum
<lordievader> ClamAV is een virus scanner voor Linux...
<jpjacobs> dus iets downloaden waar je niet echt zeker van bent, en dat dan met sudo uitvoeren ... gevaarlijk
<jpjacobs> wel ja, relatief
<Michel_> mm ja Ok. Zover was ik idd al. Heel goed! Tnx. En wat betreft Firewall ?
<Kebabfish> zit er al in
<Kebabfish> niet aan dacht ik, maar ook dat hoeft niet
<lordievader> Zit er wel in, maar staat niet aan.
<Michel_> en eh, het per ongeluk/ongemerkt binnenhalen van zooi van websites?
<jpjacobs> Ik denk trouwens dat de meeste grote betalende antivurs bedrijven ook Linux versies hebben, als je geld over de balk wil gooien
<Kebabfish> expres downloaden van websites hoeft niet meer, aangezien software uit het software centrum gehaald kan worden
<jpjacobs> Adblock plus is erg handig
<jpjacobs> voor popups/flash brol
<Kebabfish> het ongemerkt, dan zit je te denken aan scripts welke je kan blokkeren met add ons
<Michel_> uit mijn Windows tijdperk weet ik nog dat je ongemerkt (op de achtergrond) getrakteerd kan worden met mallware etc etc.
<Michel_> Is niet bij Linux?
<jpjacobs> nope
<Michel_> wow !
<Michel_> word ik stil van...
<Michel_> een soort van Hemel...
<Fermata> Mits je zinnig met je systeem omgaat.  Gelukkig is dat niet moeilijk. ;)
<Michel_> Ok. eh, even terug naar mijn vorige vraag. Kan ik FireFox favorieten vanuit XP, overzetten naar Ununtu FF?
<Kebabfish> na verloop van tijd ga je onzinnige dingen doen met je systeem, omdat het anders zo saai is :p
<Kebabfish> jup
<Kebabfish> bookmarks exporteren in windows, en importeren in ubuntu
<Michel_> gewoon knippen/plakken ergens?
<Michel_> aha.
<Fermata> Michel_: Firefox heeft de optie favorieten te exorteren.
<Michel_> Ben al aan het zoeken in de menuś ...
<Fermata> In het Favorietenscherm zit bovenaan ergens de optie "Import and backup"
<Fermata> (Ik gebruik het in het Engels.)
<Michel_> eh. nee. Ik heb trouwens een Engels menubalk, bovenaan.
<bramgn> je kunt je hele firefox profiel eigenlijk kopieren van windows naar ubuntu
<Michel_> Nee. geen Import and Backup.
<Michel_> Ik ga wel een keer met Ubuntu 'Verkenner'....   :)  wat copieeren vanuit XP.
<Michel_> Ik ga d'r even van tussen. Tnx en eetze alvast voor straks!     Laters !
<Michel_> Trouwens: 'Later' is allang begonnen ......
<Michel_> mazzl !
<johantim> kebabfish: ben toch wat verder; desktop boot nu wel vanaf cd (bios-boot stond blijkbaar toch niet goed). Maar cd is blijkbaar toch niet goed, zoals jij al aangaf. Foutmelding: geen bootable cd.
<Paul_> hallo kan mij iemand hier helpen met de muisaanwijzer in Lubuntu?
<Kebabfish> johantim: en de usb??
<bramgn> Paul_: wat is het probleem dan?
<Paul_> Als ik eenprogramma aanklik dan zie ik geen zandloper als ik moet wachten
<johantim> Kebabfish: die had ik er uitgetrokken omdat desktop vanaf hd bleef opstarten. Welke keuzemoet ik dan aanvinken in de Bios:  USB CDRom o.i.d. ?
<Kebabfish> johantim: de usb is alleen zichtbaar in de menu indien die ook aangesloten is
<Kebabfish> het menu
<Paul_> na bv 4 sec start dan het programma wel op maar dan weet je niet of je juist geklikt hebt op het pictogram om het betreffende programma op te starten
<bramgn> ik geloof niet dat de muiscursor een indicatie geeft als je moet wachten totdat iets is opgestart.
<Paul_> is dat wel mogelijk?
<ynze> aan alen die er zijn: goeden... niddag!
<ynze> hah
<Paul_> goededag mensen
<johantim> kebabfish: usb zit erin en heb nu in de bios de volgende keuzes: usbfdd, usbzip, usbcdrom, usbhdd, en nog een aantal andere keuzes maar daar komt usb niet meer in voor.
<Kebabfish> johantim: wat een usb keuzes zeg... Ik krijg altijd de naam van mijn usb stick erbij te zien, zodat ik weet welke ik moet hebben
<Kebabfish> is dat bij jou niet het geval?
<Paul_> Dus mijn eigenlijke vraag is: is er een mogelijkheid in Lubuntu om als je op een programma klikt (pictogram) er een zandloper in beeld verschijnt totdat het programma echt is opgestart?
<johantim> nee, helaas. die staat er niet bij. Als ik in mij verkenner kijk zie ik dat ik een USB Disk 2.0 USB Device heb. Maar zo staat hij niet in de bios.
<Kebabfish> welke keuze verdwijnt dan als je de usb stick verwijdert?
<Kebabfish> want die moet je dan hebben :p
<ynze> lubuntu op een Eee PC 901... werkend maar de versie wordt niet meer gesteund...
<Kebabfish> ynze: dus upgraden of een verse installatie?
<ynze> Eindbeslissing: de notebook werkt nog. Maat oer een aantal maandjes komt er een andere.
<Paul_> is er een mogelijkheid in Lubuntu om als je op een programma klikt (pictogram) er een zandloper in beeld verschijnt totdat het programma echt is opgestart?
<ynze> KebabFish: Niet ipgraden meer en geen nieuwe install. al gedaan, 2x...
<Kebabfish> ynze: wat wordt dan niet meer ondersteund? Zelfs de non-pae kernel in xubuntu12.04 blijft tot 2017 ondersteund
<ynze> dus uitkijken naar een nieuwe(re) notebook. Alleen welke?
<Fermata> Paul_: niet dat ik weet.
<johantim> USB er uit getrokken maar alle keuzes blijven staan
<ynze> KebasFish: je hebt gelijk, alleen deze machine traaaaaaaaaaag en kan je niet alles met installeren...
<Fermata> Kubuntu (KDE) doet het wel, in Lu- en Xubuntu ben ik het nog nooit tegengekomen.
<ynze> Dus gewoon gebruiken en tzt een nieuwere notebook doen.
<ynze> --> moementje
<ynze> -e
<Kebabfish> johantim: 1 voor 1 proberen ben ik bang... De usb-stick is met unetbootin klaar gemaakt toch?
<Kebabfish> ynze: traag is relatief, mijn toughbook met 900mhz draait kubuntu soepel :p
<Kebabfish> maar nieuw uitzoeken is altijd leuk
<Paul_> oke dan moet ik er eens in verdiepen.,........vind het nl onhandig dat als je iets aanklikt je daarna geen zanloper o.i.d ziet...vergissingen in nogmaals aanklikken is dan zo gedaan
<johantim> Kebabfish: Ja, klopt. Met Unetbootin. Ga nog wel wat verder pielen. Je hoort nog van mij
<Fermata> Je zou ook gewoon even kunnen wachten.
<Kebabfish> succes, het moet wel kunnen :p
<Paul_> wachten kan..........maar ik vind het een gemis..
<johantim> Kebabfish: dank je, ga ik ook van uit, maar het gaat niet van een leien dakje :-))
<Kebabfish> johantim: dat gaat meestal zo bij een overstap naar linux. Je komt altijd wat drempels tegen
<Kebabfish> zal bij een overstap van linux naar windows niet anders zijn :p
<ynze> Maar een vraagje over lubuntu natuurlijk: xubuntu het alternatief?
<ynze> Of is lubuntu Light?
<Fermata> Lubuntu is lichter dan Xubuntu.
<ynze> aha, dank
<johantim> Kebabfish: ben niet van plan om weer naar windows terug te gaan als Ubuntu eenmaal draait. Maar ja, Xp houdt een beetje op hè ?
<Kebabfish> johantim: Jup, maar nadat je die drempels even over bent is ubuntu wel erg leuk hoor :)
<johantim> Kebabfish: Hoop het ook. Ik slinger er nog een avondje tegenaan. Morgen laat ik je weten of het is gelukt. Bedankt zover..
<Kebabfish> ynze: wat is je cpu, ram, harde schijf en videochipset in die notebook?
<Kebabfish> is vast wel iets voor te vinden
<Kebabfish> johantim: mijn overstap duurde een jaar, dus doe maar rustig aan hoor
<Paul_> bedankt mensen ik ga even verder
<johantim> Kebabfish:  reken maar :-)
<ynze> KebabFish: even de notebook aaaaaanzetten....
<ynze> cpu:  ram:  SSD:  vidoechipset: ..... heb je de commands nog voor mij?
<Kebabfish> met sudo lshw kom je een heel eind
<ynze> ok even intypen.......
<ynze> hmm... even naar een file sturen?
<ynze> staat op de andere pc
<Kebabfish> sudo lshw -> huppeldepup.html of zo?
<ynze> ja kan ook naar en screen van  deze livechat.
<ynze> wel even opnieuw inloggen van de eee pc.
<ynze> of alleen bepaalde dingen via deze chat geven?
<Kebabfish> daar heb je zelfs specifieke codes voor
<Kebabfish> ben ik alleen vergeten :p
<Kebabfish> het hele bestandje kan je ook op internet hosten, en de link hier posten bv.
<ynze> momentje dan
<ynze> KebabFish: De tekst staat er in onder de file "ynzes sudo lshw" met paste van ubuntu.
<ynze> Ik kom straks nog wel online - nu eten!!! doei.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<bramgn> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<WikiDertien> hoi bramgn
<lordievader> Hoe is het ermee, bramgn?
<bramgn> hallo hallo
<bramgn> prima :-)
<lordievader> Goed om te horen :)
<ynze> ja, weer aangekomen...
<bramgn> grappig om te lezen hoe sommige windows gebruikers tegen dingen aanlopen waar ik zelf nooit bij stil zou staan
<lordievader> bramgn: Zoals?
<bramgn> bijv. die zandloper
<bramgn> maar ik kan me wel voorstellen dat je in een vreemde desktop toch op zoek bent naar vertrouwde elementen
<ynze> Is KebabbFishnog aanspreekbaar?
<ynze> -b
<bramgn> ik zou mijn vader bijv. niet zo snel een linux desktop aanraden. Als een icoontje plots op een andere plek staat, is het al paniek
<ynze> opmerkinkje aan bramgn: mij vader gebruikt ubuntu juist!
<bramgn> ynze: was de overstap niet moeilijk voor hem? ervan uitgaand dat hij windows ervoor gebruikte?
<ynze> nee, een vader die het zelf uitzoeekt niet. Hij belde mij slecht 2x. nadat hij het echt niet wist.
<ynze> Geeft hem deze http erbij...
<ynze> vraag maar aan lordievader...
<lordievader> ynze: ?
<bramgn> een handige website voor beginnende vaders en opa's? :)
<ynze> ja...
<lordievader> ynze: Ik weet niet over welke website je het hebt.
<ynze> Ynze is opgetegen met linuxen...
<ynze> Deze website (ik doe het via een http)
<ynze> lordievader: Dankvoor je leeren!
<ynze> -e
<lordievader> ynze: ? Ik volg er steeds minder van...
<ynze> lordievader: m.a.w.: chat met mensen van deze site, verhoogd je ubuntu nivo en gebruik!
<lordievader> Jup, zeer waar.
<bramgn> ahh *deze* website waarop je chat
<Leo_> Ik heb problemen met mijn prive netwerk
<bramgn> ynze: ik gebruik zelf een programma om te chatten ipv de ubuntu website
<ynze> lordievader: Du gebruik ik deze notebook met lubuntu versie 3. En kop een nieuwe in september.
<bramgn> Leo_: wat is het probleem?
<Leo_> Kan mijn eigen server niet bereiken
<ynze> bramgn: ik http inderdaad via de wesite. maar misschien kan jij me vertellen hoe het dan te doen?
<ynze> kijk wel even in Ubuntu Software Center
<bramgn> ynze: sorry, ik gebruik "irssi"
<bramgn> ynze: hier een screenshot van zojuist: http://bramgn.nl/irssi.jpg
<bramgn> ynze: maar er zijn tal van IRC clients beschikbaar
<bramgn> weechat is volgens mij ook populair, evenals x-chat
<ynze> OK. Is leuker om zelf te stoeien - maar wat beveel je aan?
<ynze> xchat....
<ynze> even insall onder linux hier.
<ynze> tot zo!
<bramgn> oke
<bramgn> als je hem opstart, vraagt hij zo te zien een aantal gegevens. Bij networks moet je "FreeNode" selecteren om in deze chat te kunnen komen.
<bramgn> en bij "Join this channel: #ubuntu-nl"
<lordievader> +1 voor irssi (+ screen/tmux)
<bramgn> (screen) :)
<ynze_> deze dus?
<bramgn> hoi ynze_
<bramgn> je hebt het werkend
<ynze> tot zo!
<ynze_> oeps
<ynze_> het werkt!!!
<ynze_> de http versie sataat nu uit.
<ynze_> -a
<bramgn> mooi, scheelt weer een browser tabje :)
<ynze_> maar  het is goed deze als presetter te stellen.
<ynze_> jep!
<ynze_> wauw, nog veel te leren op de client instellingen!
<ynze_> bramgn: zijn er nog voorkeuren, dat jij weet?
<bramgn> ynze_: nee, ik gebruik die client niet, maar ik heb hem net wel eventjes geinstalleerd. Maar de standaard instellingen lijken mij redelijk in orde
<bramgn> tenzij je een bepaalde functie mist?
<ynze_> bramgn: dank.
<ynze_> ik heb nog geen ide wat ik zou moeten missen, nu! :-)
<bramgn> ynze_: naast #linux-nl zijn er natuurlijk nog tal van andere kanalen die je kunt openen, vaak engelstalig
<ynze_> bramgn: jeeee,maar eers deze leren.
<lordievader> Wellicht moet ik #linux-nl ook eens een bezoekje brengen.
<bramgn> als je bijv. een specifieke vraag hebt over xchat, zou je die in #xchat kunnen stellen
<ynze_> bramgn: en hoe je iemend aanscrijft...
<ynze_> heeeeeeeee lordievader!
<ynze_> gaaf hier!
<ynze_> (sorry)
<lordievader> ?
<bramgn> ynze_: wat ook handig om te weten is, is de tab-completion, zoals je die misschien al eerder bent tegengekomen op de command line in linux
<ynze_> lordievader: bramgn leerde me net deze xchat te gebruiken.
<lordievader> Hmm #linux-nl (of ##linux-nl) lijken niet meer te bestaan.
<ynze_> oude herinneringen komenn weer naar boven - hele oude
<bramgn> ynze_: als je iemand in een kanaal wilt aanschrijven, type je de eerste paar letters van zijn naam en je drukt op <TAB>. Xchat maakt de naam dan voor je af.
<ynze_> tab...?
<bramgn> de TAB knop op je toetsenbord
<ynze_> bramgn, geweldig!
<ynze_> getabt :-)
<bramgn> scheelt weer wat toetsaanslagen :)
<ynze_> bramgn, zeker!
<ynze_> Hier komt de echte linuxman weer naar boven!
<ynze_> bramgn, er is een heel verleden met mij en linux, AIX, HPUX en nu ORACLE-unix
<ynze_> sun?
<bramgn> linux-ers zijn over het algemeen luie wezens, dus als het makkelijker kan, doen we dat
<ynze_> (je hebt verdomd gelijk - grinz)
<lordievader> Hihi, dat doet mij denken aan een xkcd.
<lordievader> https://xkcd.com/1319/
<bramgn> lordievader: haha
<ynze_> lordievader, je haalt herinneringen naar boven!!haha
<ynze_> bramgn: nu houd ik wel degelijk deze notebook in de lubuntu!
<ynze_> (heerlijk de http uit! geen gechat ed!)
<ynze_> daarmeedus - de wereld gaat (weer?)OPEN!
<bramgn> ynze_: mooi zo :)
<bramgn> ik moet er vandoor. Succes nog, ynze
<ynze_> bramgn: DANK!
<ynze_> lordievader: ik ga er ook vandoor.
<Michel_> Hai allen! Vraag: ik wil mijn Epson printer installeren maar verschijnt de melding: "Autenticatie vereist". Met de websites Jockey driver Manager en com.ubuntu.devicedriver.install
<Michel_> Hoe ga ik hier mee om?
<Michel_> Hoe kom ik aan het 'wachtwoord' voor de authenticatie?
<lordievader> Michel_: Waarschijnlijk is dit simpel weg jouw gebruikers wachtwoord.
<Michel_> ach jee. Inderdaad! Oef!!
<lordievader> :)
<lordievader> Ubuntu is makkelijker dan je denkt ;)
<Michel_> de installatie ging in ieder geval vlotter dan bij XP...
<lordievader> \o/
<Michel_> "logisch" zegt heel de Linux familie nu.....    :0
<Michel_> :)
<Michel_> mmm scherm Afdrukbeheer laat zich niet sluiten....
<Michel_> is er ook zoiets als Taakbeheer?
<lordievader> Michel_: Meh, veel distros houden niet van sudo.
<Michel_> wat zijn distros
<Michel_> en wat is sudo?
<lordievader> Michel_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<lordievader> Michel_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<Michel_> Ok. tnx. Moet effe herstarten na Updates..... Laters !
<hansie> kan iemand mij helpen met software installeren op Lubuntu?
<lordievader> hansie: Wat wil je installeren?
<hansie> flashplayer o.a.
<hansie> heb 2 versies gedownload maar weet niet wat verder te doen
<bramgn> op de website van adobe kun je kiezen voor "APT voor Ubuntu 10.04+"
<lordievader> hansie: Vannuit de terminal: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<bramgn> ah, wellicht is dat nog handiger
<hansie> ff proberen
<hansie> er kwam een heleboel voorbij en eindigde met:
<hansie> Statusinformatie wordt gelezen... Klaar U wilt waarschijnlijk 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren om volgende op te lossen: De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:  linux-image-extra-3.5.0-48-generic : Vereisten: linux-image-3.5.0-48-generic maar het zal niet geïnstalleerd worden  linux-image-generic : Vereisten: linux-image-3.5.0-48-generic maar het zal niet geïnstalleerd worden E: Er zijn niet-voldane vereisten. U kunt 
<lordievader> hansie: Je hebt 'broken packages'.
<lordievader> Ik zou zeggen voor uit wij apt voor stelt.
<hansie> ok, wat nu
<bramgn> "U wilt waarschijnlijk 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren...."
<hansie> zou kunnen, ik weet neit wat dat betekend
<lordievader> hansie: Apt maakt die suggestie omdat het hoogstwaarschijnlijk wel werkt, voer het maar eens uit.
<bramgn> hansie: open een terminal venster, en voer uit: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<hansie> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.5.0-48-generic_3.5.0-48.72_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lordievader> Ai, dat is niet goed.
<bramgn> hmm... onvoldoende schijfruimte misschien?
<hansie> automatisch updates werkt ook niet
<lordievader> Wat krijg je als je manueel "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.5.0-48-generic_3.5.0-48.72_i386.deb" uitvoert?
<lordievader> hansie: Oe en voordat je hier output gaat pasten: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Graag daar pasten en hier een linkje naar de paste geven :)
<hansie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232148/
<hansie> waar kan ik zien hoeveel MB ik over heb?
<lordievader> Dat is volgens mij niet de volledige output.
<bramgn> hansie: in een terminal "df -h" geeft je een overzicht
<hansie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232158/
<lordievader> This kernel does not support a non-PAE CPU. <- dat is de fout.
<lordievader> Ik schat dat je Precise (12.04) draait?
<hansie> het is misschien vervelend, maar hoe kan ik dat vinden?
<Michel> Bluetooth vraagje: wel gekoppeld EN verbonden; maar geen fotootje kunnen overzetten..
<Michel> Tussen PC en mobiel
<hansie> geheugen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232169/
<lordievader> hansie: cat /etc/issue
<hansie> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<lordievader> Hmm, die is bijna EOL (deze maand), maar aangezien je CPU geen PAE ondersteund is 13.10 (of straks 14.04) niet echt een optie. Ik raad aan te downgraden naar 12.04, deze word tot April 2017 ondersteund en (als het goed is) bestaan er daarvoor nog non-PAE kernels.
<lordievader> (Of als je het leuk vind, zelf je kernel compilen voor 13.10 natuurlijk)
<hansie> IK GA 12.04 MAAR PROBEREN
<lordievader> hansie: Vanwaar het geschreeuw?
<hansie> ow, sorry caps stond aan
<Michel> Bluetooth vraagje: wel gekoppeld EN verbonden; maar nix kunnen overzetten..
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-11
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<markcortbass> Goede morgen (:
<lordievader> Hey markcortbass, hoe is het ermee?
<markcortbass> Het gaat hier prima, bij jou ook hoop ik? :p
<joostvb> morgenstond heeft goud in de mond
<lordievader> Jup, gaat lekker :)
<markcortbass> Mooi zo! Gaat een van jullie naar Apeldoorn voor de release party?
<lordievader> Denk het niet.
<geurt> nope..
<geurt> heb binnenkort al een openstack release party
<geurt> in amsterdam
<geurt> heeft iemand van jullie daar al mee gewerkt?
<markcortbass> Oke, ik denk dat ik ook niet ga. Niet dat ik wil, maar Apeldoorn ligt wat ver weg voor een Rotterdammer
<lordievader> Openstack, nee. Weet ook niet wat het is.
<geurt> cloud platform
<markcortbass> Is het voor openstack een release party of een infodag?
<geurt> openstack icehouse versie release
<geurt> http://www.meetup.com/Openstack-Amsterdam/events/174447942/
 * lordievader doet niet aan de cloud.
<markcortbass> Canonical met Ubuntu One ook niet meer :p
<geurt> openstack is erg leuk :)
<geurt> het was wel een intensief traject om het allemaal te leren en de certificering te halen
<markcortbass> Dat kan ik mij voorstellen. Ik wat voor branche ben je actief?
<geurt> hosting
<geurt> markcortbass: we zijn bezig om een public cloud op te zetten
<markcortbass> Leuk om te horen! Ik zit in een totaal andere branche. Namelijk Mechatronica
<geurt> idd totaal andere wereld
<markcortbass> Dat klopt. Ik programmeer dus alleen voor PLCs en microcontrollers met FunctieBlockDiagram, ladderdiagram, python en C
<markcortbass> Denken jullie dit jaar een ubuntu phone te kopen?
<geurt> nope
<geurt> mac gebruiker op de desktop
<markcortbass> Haha, ik neem aan dat je dan een iPhone hebt?
<geurt> idd
<markcortbass> Mijn pa is ook helemaal into the apple. Alleen gebruik ik hetzelf liever niet (:
<markcortbass> En wat vindt je ervan als het ' ubuntu for android' klaar is voor de ubuntu smartphones? (ik denk volgend jaar). Denk je dat dit handig kan zijn in het bedrijfsleven?
<paultje> hoi, hoe kan ik op mijn asus z92r de broadcom bcm4318 werkend maken? Heb vanalles geprobeerd maar niets werkt
<lordievader> paultje: Je hebt de b43 driver nodig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<paultje> oke thnx ga het proberen
<OerHeks> jups http://askubuntu.com/a/339100
<OerHeks> 4318 airforce 54g
<paultje> en daarna booten?
<OerHeks> via die askubuntu url zou die direct actief moeten zijn, maar reboot kan geen kwaad.
<Xano> Goeiemiddag!
<Xano> Ben een nieuwe laptop aan het inrichten, na Ubuntu alleen  voor d elol en servers gebruikt te hebben
<Xano> Loop tegen een dikke muur aan: contactpersonen syncen met mijn Google account
<Xano> Heb de account toegevoegd onder sysprefs, maar kan blijkbaar bij contacts niet kiezen dat hij die moet gebruiken
<bramgn> dat zou ik ook zo niet weten, misschien dat iemand anders het weet
<Xano> Beetje typisch dat een adresboek tegenwoordig niet kan syncen :P
<bramgn> al gegoogled?
<Xano> Voor het laatste uur ofzo
<Xano> het enige dat ik nu zeker weet, is dat de halve wereld tegen dit probleem aan is gelopen :P
<lordievader> Over welk adresboek heb je het eigenlijk, Xano?
<Xano> Nu de built-in
<Xano> gnome-contacts afaik
<Xano> lordievader, ^
<lordievader> Xano: Ik had het gezien ;)
<MarHa> Hi, good day, I need some assistance with Ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-12
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> muggen
<lordievader> Muggen, hoop het niet ;)
 * Fermata zoemt wat rond en steekt Windows XP-gebruikers.
<OerHeks> beter 1 mug in je hand, dan ..ehm, wacht
<Theo> Op belasting site welke linux versie moet je down loaden
<lord4163> Download het deb bestand Theo.
<OerHeks> de .deb idd
<Theo> Bedankt voor je reactie, ga het gelijk doen, zodat ik er volgend jaar mee aan de slag kan
<OerHeks> nou, wacht tot volgend jaar voor de nieuwe versie.
<Helen_> Ik heb een notebook uit 2005 waar xp op stond. Ik heb eerst xp verwijderd en daarna ubuntu 12 LTS geinstalleerd. Ging 2 keer niet goed, installeerde een 3e keer. Als ik nu opstart zie ik soms - niet altijd dus - 3x het ubuntu logo. Slecht beeld en flikkerend. Ik start dan opnieuw op en dan is het weg. Het lijkt wel of het systeem niet overschreven worden maar erbij wordt geinstalleerd. Maar het is na opstarten wezenloos traag. Wat
<lord4163> Helen_: Wat voor notebook? Welke versie van Ubuntu?
<lordievader> lord4163: Precise ;)
<Helen_> Asus A7 serie versie 12  nieuwste LTS
<lordievader> A7 lijkt een serie te zijn, welk model precies?
<Helen_> A7-VVC
<Helen_> aan de onderkant staat: A7VC -R004H
<OerHeks> pentium M ?
<Helen_> intel pentium M processor 750 - 17.1" WXGA + Color shine LCD staat er op het label
<lordievader> OerHeks: Jup Pentium M 750, 32 bit.
<Helen_> En: Optical D
<lordievader> Helen_: De ATI X700 die er, als het goed is, inzit word volledig gesupport door de radeon driver.
<Helen_> sorry optical drive 8x dvd dual/double layer
<lordievader> Helen_: Maar voor de zekerheid, zou je een terminal willen openen en de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" willen pastebinnen (paste.ubuntu.com)
<Helen_> doe ik
<Helen_> hier plakken bedoel je toch?
<Helen_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV410/M26 [Mobility Radeon X700] 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1122 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<lordievader> Helen_: Nee, doelde op http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> In het vervolg daar ^ graag.
<lordievader> Het bevestigd in iedergeval wel mijn vermoeden. De correcte driver is ook geladen.
<lordievader> Tja, vreemd probleem. Ik zou zo een-twee-drie niet weten wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn.
<lord4163> Helen_: Alle updates binnen?
<Helen_> ja check ik altijd direct
<Helen_> De batterij van dit apparaat heb ik eruit want die is leeg. Dus het werkt alleen op netvoeding. Kan het daaraan liggen?
<lordievader> Helen_: Nee, dat zou zeer onlogisch zijn.
<Fermata> Is er wellicht een onderdeel ooit ververhit geweest?
<Helen_> Ik durf nu niet nog een keer te installeren want dan loop ik het risico dat ik 4 x ubuntu in beeld krijg.
<Helen_> Nou daar heb ik geen idee van want ik heb nooit een brandlucht geroken en deze notebook gebruikte ik altijd als reserve. We wonen sinds enkele jaren nu in Spanje maar daarvoor heb ik het meestal gewoon thuis gelaten toen we nog in Nederland woonden.
<Helen_> Maar hoe kan ik checken Fermata of er een onderdeel oververhit is geweest?
<Helen_> Als de notebook uit is, trek ik de netvoeding eruit. Maar als ik hem er weer indoe gaat ie soms aan zonder dat ik op de powerknop hoef te drukken.
<lord4163> Helen_: Wat bedoel je 4x Ubuntu in beeld te krijgen?
<Helen_> Dit schreef ik eerst: Ik heb eerst xp verwijderd en daarna ubuntu 12 LTS geinstalleerd. Ging 2 keer niet goed, installeerde een 3e keer. Als ik nu opstart zie ik soms - niet altijd dus - 3x het ubuntu logo. . Dus installeer ik nog eens dan wordt het 4x
<lordievader> Hoe bedoel je eigenlijk 3x het Ubuntu logo?
<lord4163> IK begrijp er ook totaal niks van, sorry
<lordievader> Is het mogelijk om er een screenshot van te maken?
<Helen_> Het paarse scherm begint met het woord(logo dacht ik) "Ubuntu" . Toen het 1x was geinstalleerd kwam het 1x in beeld, na de 2e installatie 2x en na de 3e installatie 3x
<Helen_> Nee denk het niet, want het is het scherm waarmee ubuntu opstart.
<lord4163> Helen_: Heb je Ubuntu geïnstalleerd vanaf een USB stick?
<Helen_> Nee vanaf CD - iso gedownload op cd gezet
<bramgn> misschien eens 14.04 proberen ipv 12.04?
<lord4163> Helen_: Wat ik je aanraad is om Ubuntu 13.10 te downloaden via de torrent http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent en deze op een USB stick te zetten met bijvoorbeeld unetbootin of dd.
<lord4163> En dan tijdens de installatie kiezen voor Schijf wissen en ubuntu installeren of iets in die richting
<Helen_> ok ga ik proberen. Toen ik de 2e en de 3e keer vanaf de cd installeerde heb ik ook gekozen voor " schijf wissen" Laat weten of het gelukt is. Probeer vanavond of morgen want ik heb op de blvd met vrienden afgesproken nu. Fijne dag en bedankt voor je tijd energie en hulp.
<bramgn> succes
<Helen_> Nog even een vraag. Waarom 13.10? Ik las dat 12 LTS stabieler is?
<OerHeks> ik zou ook 12.04 kiezen voor die laptop
<OerHeks> maar dan Xubuntu
<Helen_> oOHPS XUBUNTU IS DAT ONGEVEER GELIJK? hEB DAAR HELEMAAL NOOIT MEE GEWERKT!
<Helen_> Sorry capslock
<OerHeks> lichtere dekstop, zelfs ubuntu-studio heeft XFCE als standaard, omdat het het systeem weinig belast
<OerHeks> XFCE = Xubuntu
<OerHeks> o.a. omdat je een single core cpu hebt
 * OerHeks brb
<Helen_> ok
<lord4163>  Helen_ 14.04 komt over 2 weken uit.
<rvdv> Of lubuntu? :-)
<rvdv> http://lubuntu.net/
<rvdv> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-2/lubuntu-14.04-beta2-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Helen_> Beter wachten op Ubuntu 14.04 of overgaan op xubuntu of lubuntu?
<rvdv> zoals gezegd. 14.04 staat op het punt van uitkomen en zal de volgende LTS versie zijn
<Helen_> Nou ja, ik gebruik deze notebook toch alleen maar om te experimenteren dus ga gewoon allemaal uitproberen.
<lord4163> Helen_: Ja Lubuntu 14.04 :)
<Helen_> KOmen zowel lubuntu als Ubuntu 14.04 binnenkort uit of alleen maar lubuntu?
<rvdv> De grafische schil van ubunty is unity en die zal redelijk aan de zware kant zijn voor je 2005 laptop... De grafische interface van Lubuntu en Xubuntu zijn beide lichter en meer geschikt voor oude hardware
<rvdv> Lubuntu en Xubuntu zijn allemaal ubuntu maar met verschillende Grafische schillen
<Helen_> aha ok djw snap het!
<lord4163> Helen_: Allemaal tegelijk als het goed is :)
<Helen_> oh ok dus ook xubuntu?
<lord4163> Ja
<rvdv> En kubunru ... maar dat is weer aan de zware kant met KDE als "schil"
<rvdv> kubuntu
<Helen_> OK dan ga ik vast oefenen met de oude lubuntu en de oude xubuntu en veeg die er weer af als de nieuwe er zijn.
<lord4163> Helen_: Ja kan hem nu al downloaden, maar misschien nog wat bugs, maar die verdwijnen als je gewoon je updates binnen download :)
<lord4163> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/beta-2/lubuntu-14.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Helen_> ok dank je wel - leuk! Weer wat te doen als de zon onder is.
<Helen_> Kan ik het op mijn windows8 binnenhalen, daar op een cd zetten en dan op deze notebook installeren?
<lord4163> Helen_: Ja, geen probleem.
<lord4163> Helen_: Maar inplaats van een CD raad ik je aan om vanaf een USB te installeren, minder kans om te falen en sneller en je verspilt geen schijfjes.
<Helen_> ok doe ik dat en ik weet niet hoe ik van .torrent een image moet branden. Op windows staat er .iso dat kan ik wel.
<lordievader> Helen_: Je kunt de iso ook prima via http binnen hengelen.
<lord4163> Helen_: Torrent moet je openen met http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/beta-2/lubuntu-14.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<lord4163> http://www.bittorrent.com/intl/nl/
<lord4163> lordievader: Jup als je wilt dat het bestand beschadigd is.
<Helen_> oh ok djw!
<lordievader> lord4163: Dat slaat nergens op.
<lordievader> lord4163: Http is een prima protocol.
<Helen_> Ik moet nu weg maar ik ga vanavond experimenteren. Jullie horen of het gelukt is.
<lordievader> Helen_: Success.
<Helen_> Dank je wel en nogmaals dank
<thomasberends> Vraagje: Worden jullie door een besturingssysteem liever voor ´u´ of ´je´ aangesproken?
<lord4163> thomasberends: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Startersgids-Vertaaltips#Altijd_.22u.22
<thomasberends> lord4163: Okay, ik ben ondertussen elementary OS aan het vertalen. Blijft toch een twijfelgevalletje, maar dan gaan we voorlopig voor ´u´. (:
<thomasberends> Thanks!
<OerHeks> thomasberends, door 'gij' ajb
<lord4163> We wonen niet in de middeleeuwen he OerHeks
<OerHeks> waarom moet elementary OS vertaald worden, die rukken toch de vertalingen van ubuntu?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Door 'meester' ;)
<lord4163> thomasberends: Ikke ook elementary os gebruiker :)
<OerHeks> jawel lord4163, we zijn een ontwikkelingsland.
<lordievader> Err dat was voor thomasberends :P
<thomasberends> lord4163, nice!
<OerHeks> My precious ..
<thomasberends> OerHeks: Veel apps van elementary OS komen niet voor op Ubuntu, en worden daar ook niet door vertaald.
<lord4163> thomasberends: Klopt dat niet wat OerHeks zegt?
<lord4163> thomasberends: OK
<lord4163> thomasberends: ben je bezig voor Isis?
<thomasberends> Ja, en ook nog deels voor Luna. Dit weekend even alles bijwerken.
<lord4163> thomasberends: zijn er al werkende images voor isis?
<thomasberends> lord4163: Nee nog niet, je kunt hier volgen hoe lang het nog ongeveer duurt tot de eerste beta: https://launchpad.net/elementary/+milestone/isis-beta1
<OerHeks> "Get updates right away, forever, for free." dat wil ik ook
<lord4163> Ik hoop dat er ooit nog een Archmentary komt :)
<thomasberends> lord4163: Ik vind de basis op Ubuntu wel fijn. De meeste software is in .deb formaat te krijgen, en Ubuntu is een stabiele basis. Je bent natuurlijk vrij om zelf Pantheon naar andere platformen te brengen.
<lord4163> thomasberends: Aan de ene kant wel, maar persoonlijk wil ik een arch gebaseerde desktop :) Volgens mij is Pantheon wel werkend te krijgen, maar niet alles zal werken :(
<thomasberends> lord4163: Ik ben zelf nog nooit iets anders dan Ubuntu (gebaseerd) gebruikt. Dus ik weet niet wat de voordelen van Arch zijn.
<thomasberends> Altijd als ik vertaal heb ik het idee dat Nederlands echt een gigantisch inefficiente taal is.
<lord4163> thomasberends: rolling release, dus altijd de laatste software, erg licht en snel, en door de rolling release hoef je ook niet om de zoveel tijd naar een nieuwe release te upgraden. En de AUR is een groot voordeel :)
<lord4163> thomasberends: Hoezo is Nederlands inefficiënt?
<thomasberends> lord4163: Veel vertalingen zijn langer dan het Engels.
<OerHeks> Nederlands is wel lastig, vertalen naar de 3e persoon enzo
<thomasberends> Rolling release heeft wel voordelen. Was het niet zo dat Debian dit een tijd geleden ook was gaan doen? (Of erover nadacht?)
<lord4163> thomasberends: Debian heeft sid en die is rolling ja
<thomasberends> Dan ben ik niet helemaal gek (:
<thomasberends> Altijd fijn als je karma op launchpad omhoog gaat.
<lord4163> thomasberends: Ben ik het absoluut niet mee eens dat Nederlands inefficiënt is, ik vind het juist een van de rijkere talen.
<thomasberends> lord4163: Tja, ik vind zelf Engels veel fijner, en tijdens het vertalen merk ik dat ik meer tekst kwijt ben om dezelfde boodschap over te brengen.
<DoomBoom> qua efficiëntie is Chinees misschien het beste - één karakter per lettergreep
<lordievader> Begint dit niet een beetje heel erg offtopic te worden? Hier hebben we #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor.
<thomasberends> Hmm. True. *joint*
<lord4163> apt-get dist-upgrade installeert toch alle updates? dus je hoeft toch niet apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade te draaien?
<Fermata> Klopt.
<lord4163> Ubuntu zou echt beter moeten worden in het aanbieden van drivers, inplaats van een lege desktop te tonen. :facepalm
<lordievader> lord4163: Klopt, maar vergeet niet apt-get update daarvoor te draaien.
<homines> hallo
<lordievader> Hallo homines
<homines> ik heb een vraag
<lordievader> homines: Stel hem gerust ;)
<homines> kun je windows ook verwijderen als je dualboot hebt geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> homines: Als je Ubuntu niet met Wubi hebt geinstalleerd kan dit, ja.
<homines> dat heb ik wel
<lordievader> homines: Dan niet, want Ubu staat dan op je windows partitie.
<JanC> wel, technisch is het wel mogelijk  :)
<JanC> lordievader: ^^^
<lordievader> JanC: Tuurlijk, maar niet wat je wilt ;)
<JanC> wel wat je wil, maar waarschijnlijk niet wat je kan
<JanC> je = iemand die die vraag moet stellen
<lordievader> JanC: Wat was je plan eigenlijk om dit te doen?
<JanC> dat is afhankelijk van de omstandigheden
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> ik zou er niet aan beginnen, maar dat is de vraag niet.
<lordievader> Ik zou al niet aan Wubi beginnen ;)
<JanC> maar je moet op één of andere manier het bestandssysteem van de wubi-installatie in een partitie op de harde schijf zien te krijgen
<JanC> of zoiets
<lordievader> Dat klinkt zeer error-prone, vandaar, dat je het niet wilt :)
<JanC> het is redelijk goed doenbaar als je weet wat je doet
<JanC> de meest-waarschijnlijke fouten die roet in het eten kunnen gooien zijn OS crashes and hardware crashes, dus in feite is het behoorlijk acceptabel  :)
<lordievader> Hehe
<OerHeks> je schijnt wubi te moeten booten om te migreren ja
<OerHeks> wreed
<OerHeks> dag bot
<OerHeks> nou ja zeg
<OerHeks> hallo Pecogrip Licamapas heeft u een support vraag ?
<Pecogrip> nee
<OerHeks> zo niet graag uw botjes testen in #test, dank u
<Guest61066> test
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-13
<mhweb> Goedemorgen. Na een tijd niet te hebben kunnen inloggen op intervat om mijn btw aangifte te doen, is dit me uiteindelijk gelukt.
<mhweb> Ik blij dus. Nadat ik het xml bestand heb geuploadet heb ik echter terug een probleem.  Ik kan het niet ondertekenen.
<mhweb> Als ik wil overgaan tot het ondertekenen van het document ( klik op de knop verder) opent  de pdf niet in mijn browser, ( wat de bedoeling is) maar krijg ik de mogelijkheid het te downloaden, en dan te tekenen.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<damien> hoi
<lordievader> Goede morgen damien
<damien> hoi lordie vader
<damien> ikheb  een vraag over window s
<lordievader> damien: Daar is ##windows voor.
<damien> en over ubuntu
<damien> maar je hebt geen chat voor windows
<JanC> voor Ubuntu kan je hier terecht  :)
<lordievader> damien: Dat zei ik net ##windows, voor windows vragen.
<JanC> ##windows is Engelstalig
<JanC> maar kom op met je vraag over Ubuntu  :)
<damien> sorry ik moest ff naar de wc
<damien> brasero doet het niet
<lordievader> We hebben gedult op IRC ;)
<bathman_> brasero: ook vaak lastig mee gehad - welke problemen weet ik niet meer, altijd k3b gebruikt
<bathman_> maar ik vermoed dat als je k3b gebruikt, je (in vele gevallen) lubuntu of gewone ubuntu met unity gaat beginnen snoepen aan de kde-libs enzo?
<bathman_> maar ik ben dus zeer te vinden voor k3b :)
<lordievader> bathman_: Damien is offline... Maar als het goed is trek je alleen de kde-libs mee, niet de complete kde desktop. (ookal zijn de libs een groot deel van de desktop)
<damien> hoe kun je ubuntu verwijderen ?
<damien> is daar iemand?
<eugene__> hoi
<damien> hoi
<eugene__> is lordie vader er ook ?
<eugene__> oerheks ?
<lordievader> Jup, still here.
<eugene__> fatima?
<eugene__> hoe kun je ubuntu van de computer afhalen roeg damien ? (ik ook )
<lordievader> Is er een vervangend os?
<lordievader> Zo ja, welke?
<eugene__> ja mac of windows
<eugene__> halloe???
<bramgn> eugene__: computer opstarten met windows cd?
<eugene__> ja
<bramgn> eugene__: of misschien heeft je computer wel een recovery partitie?
<lordievader> eugene__: Heb geduld. We zijn allemaal vrijwilligers hier. IRC heeft niet prioriteit 1.
<eugene__> volgs mij wel
<eugene__> recovery
<lordievader> eugene__: Als alle data gebackuped is kun je simpel weg de disk wipen en Windows met je cd installeren (ik mag hopen dat het hier niet om XP gaat).
<eugene__> nee vista
<eugene__> en dan?
<eugene__> want met wine doet het net
<eugene__> niet
<eugene__> hoe maak ik trouwens een back up
<eugene__> ?
<eugene__> zucht niemand is online
<lordievader> eugene__: Misschien is het handig om eerst eens te besluiten wat je wilt. Jullie springen van de hak op de tak.
<bramgn> jawel, maar we zitten niet continue te wachten op mensen die hier iets vragen.
<eugene__> mn pc weer herstellen of opnieuw installerren naar vista
<lordievader> eugene__: Zoals ik al eerder zei, we zijn vrijwilligers, IRC is niet prioriteit 1.
<eugene__> oke...
<bramgn> eugene__: hoe maak je een backup? je kopieert je bestanden bijv. naar een externe hdd.
<eugene__> oke
<eugene__> gedaan
<bramgn> eugene__: als je je bestanden veilig hebt gesteld, installeer je windows vista opnieuw.
<eugene__> oke maar ik heb de pc al opnieuw gestart maar hij blijft hangen
<eugene__> en via ine doet ie het niet
<eugene__> .....
<bramgn> waarop blijft hij hangen?
<eugene__> bij windows coping files
<bramgn> het is logisch dat je windows niet opnieuw installeert via wine
<eugene__> o
<bramgn> eugene__: dan is die cd waarschijnlijk corrupt
<eugene__> nee hoor bij windows xp deed ie het gewoon
<eugene__> (toen ik die cd hem daar van opstarte)
<bramgn> ja maar windows vista is toch een andere cd
<bramgn> ah ok je starte de vista cd op in windows xp
<bramgn> maar als hij vastloopt tijdens het installatieproces lijkt het me weinig met ubuntu meer te maken hebben
<eugene__> oke dank u wel ik ga het nu proberen
<lordievader> Wat heeft wine met een windows installatie te maken?
<bramgn> lordievader: helemaal niks
<lordievader> Waarom krijg ik dan de indruk dat eugene__ Vista via wine probeert te installeren?
<bramgn> lordievader: ik geloof dat hij dat probeerde te doen, totdat ik hem vertelde dat dat niet gaat werken
<lordievader> Success in iedergeval.
<eugene__> oke
<damien> ik kan windows niet installeren
<damien> of kan ik ubuntu verwijderen???
<Guido1> wil je dual boot hebben?
<damien> ik ga eten tot zo
<damien> kan ook
<damien> tot zo
<lordievader> damien: We hebben je al verteld hoe je Ubuntu verwijderd.
 * lordievader zucht
<Guido1> Ik heb problemen met het mounten. 1) van het manuele mounten zijn een paar lege mappen in "media" terug gebleven. 2) autoboot werkt niet meer.
<lordievader> Guido1: Het mounten van wat?
<Guido1> okee, eerste opgelost, maar automount werkt nog niet.
<Guido1> de drie fat32 partities op de haarde schrijf en USB sticks worden niet gemounted (wel herkend met gparted)
<lordievader> Guido1: Hoe bedoel je hier 'niet gemounted' staan ze in fstab?
<Guido1> lordievader: tot gisteren zag ik alle partities enz. met de explorer. vandaag opeens niet meer
<lordievader> Guido1: Kun je de output van "sudo parted -l" pastebinnen?
<lordievader> paste.ubuntu.com
<Guido1> ja, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7243927/
<lordievader> Guido1: Krijg je output als  je "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt" doet? Er even vanuit gaande dat /mnt leeg is.
<Guido1> ja
<lordievader> Je krijgt output?
<Guido1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7243938/
<lordievader> Guido1: 'sudo' niet 'udo' ;)
<Guido1> lordievader: okee, geen output
<lordievader> Guido1: Oke, dus wat is nou precies het probleem?
<Guido1> Als je bij http://paste.ubuntu.com/7243927/ kijkt dan zie je 2 fat32 en een ntfs part5itie. normaal zijn deze bij het opstarten van de laptop in de explorer te zien, maar nu niet
<damien> ben er cwer\
<damien> weer
<lordievader> Guido1: Worden ze standaard gemount?
<lordievader> Werden*
<Guido1> als ik een usb device aansluit wordt deze ook niet vanzelf angekopelt
<damien> wil je he t dan weer vertellen
<damien> ?
<damien> lordie vader
<Guido1> lordievader: dat weet ik niet zeker. de snelkoppeling naar de ander partities op de schijf werkten pas nadat ik de partitie een keer met de explorer bekeken heb, maar nu staan deze niet in de explorer
<damien> ?????
<damien> zucht
<lordievader> damien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7243970/
<lordievader> Guido1: Je kunt ze in /etc/fstab gooien dan worden ze automagisch gemount.
<damien> wat moet ik dan met recovery doen??
<Guido1> lordievader: Okee, bij de interne lijkt het mij handig. Hoe doe ik het? moet dat voor iedere USB-driver?
<lordievader> Guido1: Het handigst is het om dat alleen voor interne dingen te doen.
<lordievader> Guido1: De fstab bedoel ik.
<lordievader> Guido1: Voor de usb sticks kun je wat udev rules schrijven die hem mounten.
<damien> ho
<lordievader> Guido1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/etc_fstab_broken_down_and_explained
<Guido1> lordievader: okee, hoe werkt dat met fstab en udev?
<lordievader> damien: Ik heb eerlijk gezegt geen ervaring met een recovery partition: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-boot-into-a-recovery-partition-in-windows.navId-323028.html
<lordievader> Guido1: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=54378
<Guido1> een externe haarde schrijf heeft meerde partities. is er geen ander oplossing, omdat het tot vanochtend nog werkte
<lordievader> Guido1: Vast, maar ik weet niet hoe Unity met automounting/discovery van partities omgaat.
<Guido1> lordievader: hm, dan maar kijken hoe dit alemaal werkt ...
<lordievader> Guido1: Success!
<Guido1> lordievader: dank je
<bramgn> hoi Kebabfish psydroid DoomBoom josspyker Guido1
<Guido1> hoi
<DoomBoom> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<bramgn> vraag me af of damien dezelfde persoon is als pip van 1.5 week terug
<Tecumseh> goedenmiddag, kan ik hier vragen stellen over kubuntu in het nederlands?
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Dat kan zeker :)
<OerHeks> Liever wel ja
<Tecumseh> ik heb afgelopen week een upgrade uitgevoerd naar 13.10 en na inloggen vandaag zag ik dat de resolutie gigantisch hoog stond. 2048x1536. Ik heb de resolutie teruggezet naar 1280x1024 en nu is mijn weergave gescrambled. Hoe kan ik via tty1 de instellingen voor X resetten?
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Probeer de utility xrandr
<lordievader> Wel eerst even je display variabele setten: export DISPLAY=:0
<Tecumseh> bedankt lordievader, kom er zo direkt nog niet uit maar ga kijken of google me hiermee verder kan helpen
<Guido1> Ik heb nog al problemen met het aankopelen. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions "When you mount a disc normally with the file browser (nautilus etc) it mounts disks by interacting with udisks behind the scenes." Maar ik zie de partities niet in de bestandsbeheerder
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Waar kom je precies niet uit?
<Tecumseh> ik krijg met xrandr nog geen resultaten, kom nog tegen een foutmelding aan. "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<lordievader> Klinkt als een brakke driver.
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Kun je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" pastebinnen?
<Tecumseh> pastebin is even lastig, heb enkel tty1 beschikbaar. Ben hier ingelogd via een ander systeem
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Installeer pastebinit :)
<Tecumseh> sorry voor de vertraging lordievader, noodgeval in de straat
<Tecumseh> hier is de uitvoer van de lspci opdracht van vanmiddag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245778/
<Tecumseh> probleem via een andere kant opgelost. Eerst de aanwezige xorg.conf hernoemd en systeem herstart. Nu heb ik een hele lage resolutie maar het is weer werkbaar. Realiseer me nu ook dat bij de upgrade de ppa-repository voor de nvidia drivers uitgeschakeld is. Repository weer ingesteld en ben nu de updates aan het draaien
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Er is/was geen driver geladen tijden de uitvoer van lspci.
<Tecumseh> waarschijnlijk uitgeschakeld vanwege niet meegenomen met de upgrade
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Dan zou hij terug moeten vallen op nouveau, en dat lijkt hij ook niet te doen.
 * lordievader vraagt zich af of er nog een nVidia driver is voor de GF6100
<OerHeks> ja, de nvidia 96 toch ?
<OerHeks> of de nvidia-173
<OerHeks> maar verwacht er geen wonderkes van ( 3D )
<Tecumseh> daar is de leeftijd van het systeem ook niet naar
<lordievader> Dat is te merken ;)
<Tecumseh> installeren van nvidia-173 lijkt te werken, bedankt voor de tip OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Heb je na het installeren ook gereboot?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat youtube wel hw acceleration heeft met 6100/6200
<lordievader> Zo ja kun je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" nog een keer pastebinnen?
<Tecumseh> wel gereboot, ben er nog niet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246271
<lordievader> Dat klopt, de driver laad niet.
<Tecumseh> Nu kom ik in de buurt volgens mij: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246366/
<lordievader> Tecumseh: Congratz, de nVidia driver is geladen :)
<Tecumseh> nu nog zien dat ik de oude resolutie weer terug krijg. Dat was enkele releases geleden ook al een probleem. Tot nu toe ben ik al enkele upgrades zonder moeite doorgekomen maar deze was eventjes fataal :)
<lordievader> Welkom terug Oer.
<OerHeks> Zo.
<josspyker> zijn er nu al asperges OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> Zeker, alles is al vroeger jos
<josspyker> heerlijk
<OerHeks> Volle maan en maansverduistering 15 april 2014 om 09:46
<jpjacobs> gaan we daar iets van zien? 10u 's morgens?
<lordzett> nee
<OerHeks> soms wel.
<jpjacobs> Ik denk inderdaad dat een maansverduistering enkel zichtbaar kan zijn 's nachts, aangezien de maan, zon en aarde op 1 lijn moeten staan ...
<jpjacobs> dus als de zon te zien is, is de maan dat op dat moment zeker niet.
<OerHeks> maansverduisteringverduistering
<Tecumseh> Bedankt voor de hulp allemaal, ik ga afsluiten
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> Pecogrip, Pebotgrip was u gister iets niet duidelijk?
<Pecogrip> ja OerHeks
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> goedenmorgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Prima, lekker paaseitjes eten, en met jou ?
<lordievader> Gaat het ook lekker ;)
<oldsk00l> nog iemand wakker :P
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-07
<SCHAAP137> poeheej, het lijkt wel een maandag
<OerHeks> Jups, alleen om 12 uur geen sirenes
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Goudfazant3991> hallo alle: dat de grup van ubuntu de loader van windows overneemt dat vind ik niet erg (( maar dan moet hij hem wel laten werken ))
<Goudfazant3991> afgelopen week groote ellende  windows starten niet meer op Disk failure
<Goudfazant3991> ben van ellende maar weer overnieuw begonnen
<Goudfazant3991> en zal nu maar voortaan de satakabel van het moederboord af halen om ellende te voorkomen
<Goudfazant3991> omdanks dat beide OS Systems beide appart staan op zijn eigen HD schijf
<Goudfazant3991> neemt de grup toch alles over
<Goudfazant3991> ervaring is de beste leer
<Goudfazant3991> ondanks dat ik 4 poorten heb op mijn moederboord kan ik maar een poort gebruiken
<Goudfazant3991> laat ik beide satakabels zitten op poort 1 en 2 dan ontstaan er weer problemen via de grup
<Goudfazant3991> als ik dan in de grup windows aanklik dan krijg ik de melding Disk failuer >> of ik even de loader er op wil zetten anders start windows niet meer
<Goudfazant3991> ubuntu 14.10 draait goed allen het probleem >> wat het bovenste betreft??
<Goudfazant3991> hallo is daar iemand aanwezig
<sarawara> goeie middag
<sarawara> ik heb een probleem met een hp laptop, heb daar de 14.10 versie opgezet met een lifeCD maar krijg nu een kernel panic, vermits ik niet zo'n wizard ben, dacht ik opniew de schijf de formateren en opnieuw te instaleren
<sarawara> maar mijn comp wil niet booten van de DVD (ook al staat die eerst in de bootprioriteiten)
<sarawara> is er een manier mijn comp te verplichten om te booten van die lifeDVD?
<Sling> sarawara: je kan vaak in de BIOS een bootdevice forceren
<Sling> weet je hoe je in je BIOS scherm terecht komt? bij HP laptops is het soms even wat verschillende toetsen proberen, F2 / F8 / F10 / Del etc
<sarawara> Sling is dat waar ik ook de bootprioriteit veranderd heb, dan ja
<Sling> waarschijnlijk wel ja ;)
<sarawara> en hoe noemt dat 'forceren' dan (in het engels)
<Sling> force, of override
<sarawara> enig idee waar ik dat kan vinden?
<sarawara> in boot options zie ik zoiets niet
<sarawara> ik heb het hele menu (menu/security/system configuration/exit) drie keer bekeken maar zie zoiets niet
<OerHeks> sarawara, probeert je hp laptop wel van dvd te booten? of gaat hij direct door naar hdd?
<OerHeks> ik moet op 2 plaatsen dvd/usb selecteren, als hdd en als bootdevice
<OerHeks> ( geen hp laptop )
<sarawara> Oerheks hij gaat direkt door naar hdd
<sarawara> en vermits die een kernel panic heeft, geraak ik nergens meer
<sarawara> ik heb een install gedaan op een gebroken windows, misschien vandaar het probleem
<OerHeks> sarawara, je kan je laptop resetten, powercord eruit, batterij eruit, powerbutton 10 sec vasthouden en alles weer aansluiten
<OerHeks> misschien dat dat iets oplever...
<OerHeks> gebroken windows, heb je ubuntu ernaast gezet ?
<sarawara> nee, van lifeCD, alleen maar ubuntu, die vroeg of alles geformat mocht worden en dat heb ik gedaan
<Sling> ./4
<sarawara> ok, Oerheks, dat heeft gewerkt, ik ben nu binnen met de lifeDVD, niet zeker wat ik nu moet doen (ik las dat windows zoiets had : UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface) en dat ik dat had moeten afzetten maar windows werkte al niet meer)
<lordievader> sarawara: Kijk eens of /boot vol zit.
<lordievader> De /boot van je installatie, niet die van de livedvd.
<sarawara> ik weet niet wat dat betekent?
<lordievader> Als /boot vol zit faalt update-initrd met het maken van een volledige initrd wat dit soort problemen kan veroorzaken.
<lordievader> sarawara: Wat is de output van 'sudo parted -l'?
<sarawara> lordievader http://www.image-share.com/ijpg-2910-76.html
<sarawara> ik ken er niet veel van, maar dat ziet er precies nogal proper uit?
<lordievader> sarawara: De eerste is sda? If so: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ && df -h|grep /mnt" is die vol (100%)?
<sarawara> lordievader http://www.image-share.com/ijpg-2910-79.html
<lordievader> Daar vroeg ik niet om ;)
<lordievader> Meh, never mind it shows usage.
<lordievader> Weet je toevallig om welke kernel het gaat?
<sarawara> het is een nieuwe install 14.10
<sarawara> ow sorry, heb je die andere dan nog nodig?
<lordievader> sarawara: Nee.
<lordievader> sarawara: Wat is de output van "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt/boot" ?
<sarawara> denk je dat opniew proberen instaleren mijn probleem zou kunnen oplossen of is er iets deipgaander aan de hand
<lordievader> Ik gok dat je initrd stuk is.
<sarawara> het gaat een beetje traag omdat het toestenbord niet azerty is maar het komt eraan :)
<lordievader> Is toch juist fijn als het niet azerty is :P (Ik weet het fransen gebruiken azerty...)
<sarawara> grrrr
<sarawara> :)
<sarawara> hij zegt dat special device /dev/sdal niet bestaat, heb ik nu een typfout?
<lordievader> Ik maak waarschijnlijk een aanname fout.
<lordievader> Welke sd* komt er uit: ls /dev/sd*
<lordievader> ?
<sarawara> dev/sd : no such file or directory
<lordievader> Wat is het exacte commando die je opgeeft?
<sarawara> ls dev/sd   , ook geprobeerd met sudo ls dev/sd
<Fermata> Vergeet de eerste slash niet ;)
<lordievader> sarawara: Je mist slashes en sterretjes: ls /dev/sd*
<sarawara> zegt hetzelfde
<lordievader> sarawara: Wat tik je ditmaal in?
<sarawara> ah slaches ook, pfff commando's zijn niet gemaakt voor mensen met dyslexie ;)
<sarawara> ok
<sarawara> hij geeft /dev/sda    /dev/sda1     /dev/sda2     /dev/sda5
<lordievader> Dan ben je vast bij het mount commando ook wat slashes vergeten.
<lordievader> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt/boot
<sarawara> nee ik zie het al ik heb een l van de 1 gmaakt
<sarawara> dat belooft voor mijn les C++ binnenkort :o
<lordievader> :P
<sarawara> http://www.image-share.com/ijpg-2910-83.html  (met mijn geweldige fouten er bij :o)
<lordievader> Was het een verse installatie?
<sarawara> helemaal nieuw, hij vroeg mij of alles mocht geformateerd worden en ik heb ja gezegd (de computer had eerder windows (8 denk ik) maar die werkte niet meer)
<lordievader> Hmm, dat is vreemd.
<lordievader> Maargoed, dan is herinstalleren wellicht makkelijker.
<sarawara> ok denk je dat ik met dezelfde cd opnieuw kan proberen, of toch beter een nieuwe graveren?
<sarawara> (euh branden is dat in 't nederlands denk ik)
<sarawara> ik wordt nu ontvoerd door familieleden die met mij willen gaan wandelen :) (woon vlakbij een bos)
<lordievader> Veel plezier.
<sarawara> bedankt voor je geduld!
<lordievader> En ja, gebruik gewoon je huidge cd. Als hetzelfde probleem zich voordoet zou ik pas een andere gaan branden.
<Guest2203> ik kan niet installeren hij geeft foutmelding Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<WhiteangelBe> ik kan niet installeren hij geeft foutmelding Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<WhiteangelBe> Alvast bedankt voor de genomen tijd om mij te helpen.
<WhiteangelBe> gegevens pc: Intel core 2 duo 2.2 ghz ramgeheugen 4GB 460 GB opslag
<WhiteangelBe> ik kan Ubuntu niet installeren, hij geeft foutmelding Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO, gegevens pc: Intel core 2 duo 2.2 ghz ramgeheugen 4GB 460 GB opslag
<sarawara> 't werkt allemaal mooi lordievader, bedankt!
<JJK_> Goedeavond! allemaal
<JJK_> Kan iemand helpen met een probleem met laden boot screen (opstart installatie lububtu?)
<MichaelTiebesl> hoi allemaal
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-08
<premiehunter>  weet iemand toevallig hoe ik disk kan mouten tijdesn startup
<premiehunter> ?
<OerHeks> Toevoegen aan Fstab premiehunter
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<OerHeks> map maken in /media/ en daar mounten.
<MichaelTiebesl> hoi allemaal
<lohkulla> heej
<MichaelTiebesl> lohkulla, hoi
<lohkulla> ik blijf steeds een error krijgen als ik 538 wil luisteren in rhythm box :) kan iemand mij helpen?
<lohkulla> ik zal even wat achtergrond info geven
<lohkulla> ik zit momenteel op 14.04LTS 64-bits
<lohkulla> en ik heb geprobeerd om handmatig de package te instaleren maar ik heb geen idee hoe kan checken of dit ook echt gelukt is (ik heb ubuntu nu 3 dagen)
<MichaelTiebesl> is the url correct van 538?
<MichaelTiebesl> ik heb net de url geiinstalleerd en het werkt goed hier
<MichaelTiebesl> http://82.201.100.9:8000/radio538
<MichaelTiebesl> hoi allemaal
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-09
<addk> Op Ubuntu 14.04 wil ik de meest recente versie (3.2.1) van gLabels (glabels.com) installeren vanuit source. Het lukt me echter niet met de opgegeven commando's op de site van glabels. De sourcecode heeft de naam glabels-3.2.1.tar.xz. terwijl in de documentatie (installing gLabels form source) een commando staat : tar xvfz glabels-2.2.x.tar.gz , die niet juist is. Wie kan mij verder helpen.
<OerHeks> gewoon de versienummer invullen ? tar xvfz glabels-3.2.1.tar.gz
<addk> OK maar de source code eindigt op .xz en niet op .gz
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> addk: Recente versie van tar kunnen zelf besluiten waarmee het is gecomprimeerd: tar xvf glabels-3.2.1.tar.xz
<OerHeks> addk, ik zie het op sourceforge, tar xvfz glabels-3.2.1.tar.xz
<addk> Ik krijg het volgende in de terminal: aad@HPC0710D:~/Downloads$ tar xvfz glabels-3.2.1.tar.xz  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now aad@HPC0710D:~/Downloads$ tar xvfz glabels-3.2.1.tar.gz tar (child): glabels-3.2.1.tar.gz: Functie open() is mislukt: Bestand of map bestaat niet tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error i
<lordievader> addk: Haal de -z eens weg.
<lordievader> Relevant XKCD: https://xkcd.com/1168/
<addk> Nu gebeurt er iets.
<OerHeks> een tar kan je prima dubbel klikken, dan opent deze zich in fileroller
<addk> na .\configure krijg ik na een tijdje foutmelding: configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.21 or later. Hoe los ik dit nu weer op.
<lordievader> Door te doen wat ie zegt?
<lordievader> Is intltool uberhaupt geinstaleerd?
<lordievader> 0.51 zit in de repos.
<OerHeks> .. trusty heeft intltool 0.50.2-2
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu gebruik je, addk ?
<addk> ubuntu 14.04 oerheks
<lordievader> OerHeks: I stand corrected.
<addk> Zag net in softwarecenter dat inttool niet geinstalleerd is, dit ga ik nu doen.
<addk> Nu krijg ik : configure: error: Package requirements (	glib-2.0 >= 2.28.2 	gtk+-3.0 >= 3.0.9 	libxml-2.0 >= 2.7.8 	librsvg-2.0 >= 2.32.0 ) were not met:  No package 'gtk+-3.0' found No package 'librsvg-2.0' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GLABELS_CFLAGS and GLABELS_LIBS to avoid the need to call
<addk> In softwarecenter kan gtk+-3.0 niet vinden. Hoe kan ik deze verkrijgen.
<lordievader> addk: Gebruik a.u.b. http://paste.ubuntu.com om console output te posten.
<addk> Ok lordievader zal ik doen.
<lordievader> Mogelijk is dat 'libgtk3.0-cil-dev'.
<lordievader> Je wilt ook  'librsvg2-dev' installeren.
<addk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10780770/
<OerHeks> libgtk-3-dev denk ik ( v 3.12.2-0ubuntu15.2 )
<lordievader> Ah, ja. Dat zal wel.
<OerHeks> listig om dit uit te zoeken :-(
<lordievader> Ach, je moet er wat handigheid in krijgen.
<lordievader> In dit soort gevallen is portage heel fijn :D
<addk> En nu nog librsvg-2.0, ook niet als zodanig te vinden in softwarecenter.
<lordievader> addk: Gebruik een package manager, niet het software centre.
<addk> package manager is nieuw voor mij
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install synaptic # fijne gedetailleerde package manager
<OerHeks> zeer nuttig om eens in te bladeren, je komt dan vaak extra opties tegen voor software.
<lordievader> Softwarecentrum laat software zien. Package managers laten packages zien.
<jpjacobs> Ja dat vraag ik me dus ook af eh, waarom laat het software center niet alle packages zien?
<jpjacobs> Wou onlangs bij mijn schoonouders eens laten zien hoe makkelijk ubuntu was; skype installeren etc ... on-vind-baar
<jpjacobs> (uiteraard na de partner repositories toe te voegen eh)
<OerHeks> vreemd, ook na sudo apt-get update ?
<OerHeks> of reload lists
<jpjacobs> achteraf dan maar apt-cache search skype; apt-get install skype gedaan
<jpjacobs> ja ja (doet ie ook automatisch als je via de GUI de repo's aanpast)
<jpjacobs> hoedanook, volgende keer maar synaptic doen gebruiken, en software center buiten trappen
<addk> Hoe kan ik screenshots hier posten. Ik heb een vraag over synaptic
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/
<addk> http://imgur.com/GubcmKH wat moet ik met deze melding?
<lordievader> addk: Maak van dat commando 'gksudo synaptic'.
<addk> Het is gelukt, heb librsvg-2.0 gevonden en nu aan het installeren.
<addk> librsvg2 geinstalleerd en krijg zelfde foutmelding : No package 'librsvg-2.0' found. Waarschijnlijk PC opnieuw opstarten?
<lordievader> librsvg2 != librsvg2-dev
<Fermata> lordievader: en nu in Nederlands? :p
<lordievader> In Linux hoef je zelden te restarten. Ook al doen de Ubuntu forums je anders vermoeden.
<lordievader> Dat je librsvg2-dev moet installeeren :P
<addk> OK lordievader. In http://paste.ubuntu.com/10780770/ stond namelijk librsvg2 dus ik dahct dat ik deze moest hebben.
<lordievader> addk: Als je dingen wilt compilen moet je normaliter de -dev packages hebben.
<addk> Update van gLabels nu helemaal gelukt. Bedankt voor de hulp lordievader en oerheks !
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<OerHeks> addk, have fun
<pietttt> hallo, mijn wine programma werkt niet
<lordievader> Oke...
<lordievader> Iets meer info misschien?
<lordievader> Anders is het de stand van de maan :P
<pietttt> nvm
<pietttt> het doet het al
<pietttt> heb het al gefixed
<pietttt> bedankt
<oldsk00l> jhej kan ik met cryptsetup ook disk dicht gooien, en dan met wondpws weer open maken ?
<oldsk00l> wondpws is windows
<lordievader> Denk het niet. Tenzij je een encryptie methode gebruikt die ze beide praten.
<oldsk00l> oke toevallig nog tips
<oldsk00l> wand las namelijk dat cryptsetup zowel met linux als met windows werkt
<oldsk00l> maar dat je alleen doxbox nodig hebt of zoiets
<lordievader> Truecrypt was door beide gesupport, maar is nu in een ietwat vreemde staat.
<oldsk00l> lordievader: die is helemaal clean verlkaart
<oldsk00l> heeft zoon hoge cryptie bedrijf naar gegeken
<lordievader> Klopt, maar heb je de Web site gezien?
<oldsk00l> nope
<oldsk00l> zie het
<oldsk00l> maar bitlocker is ook niet echt vielig of zo
<oldsk00l> die kunnen ze ook uitlezen doormiddel van mmory dump
<lordievader> Dat kunnen ze met nagenoeg iedere encryptie flavour wel.
<oldsk00l> oke dus beste is om iets te gebruiken als Vanish
<oldsk00l> help
<oldsk00l> lol sorry was niet voor hier bedoelt
<MichaelTiebesl> hoi allemaal
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-10
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nice die nieuwe dell
<OerHeks> Zekers, ik heb al lopen snuffelen, trage site van Dell trouwens
<lotuspsychje> ik zit nog te twijfelen welke barebone laptop leverancier ga kiezen
<lotuspsychje> BTO laptops lijkt me wel wat, wel eerder duur
<OerHeks> Welke keuzes heb je dan?
<lotuspsychje> en laptopplus.nl
<OerHeks> Dat is het probleem, zonder windows zijn er haast geen leveranciers, en de prijs valt dan vies tegen
<lotuspsychje> idd, ik vraag me af of de grote merken niet aan barebones zou doen zakelijk?
<lotuspsychje> bvb moest ik Hp contacteren?
<OerHeks> Dat zou ik doen ja
<OerHeks> Maar dan verwachten ze een order van 100 stuks denk ik.
<lotuspsychje> dat zou wel es probleem kunnen geven
<lotuspsychje> ik wil wel goeie en snelle levering+ hersteldienst ook
<lotuspsychje> jammer dat coolblue geen barebones doet
<lotuspsychje> das nu echt een super bedrijf
<lotuspsychje> vandaag bestellen, morgen aan huis geleverd en gratis
<OerHeks> Jups, maar zoveel mensen zijn er niet, die een laptop zonder OS willen.
<OerHeks> Ik dacht dat het wel storm zou lopen, maar als je je laptop wil verkopen, gaat dat sneller met een windows licentie
 * lotuspsychje gaat daar verandering in brengen :p
<OerHeks> Ik denk ook, dat die windows gewoon gratis is.
<OerHeks> ze pompen er zelf een image op, sticketje, hopla.
<lotuspsychje> ja zeker met die uefi ding eringebakken
<lotuspsychje> das die andere: http://www.bto.eu/
<lotuspsychje> deze lijkt me professioneel, maar duur
<OerHeks> ALs ik nu moet kiezen, zou ik niet meer voor lenovo gaan, maar HP idd.
<lotuspsychje> ok, ik zal hen eens contacteren
<lotuspsychje> wie weet doen ze lappies op maat ook
<lotuspsychje> heb onlangs in fnac die nieuwe pc schermen gezien van hp, echt mooi
<OerHeks> hmmm The #OpenStackRoadshow is coming to Frankfurt in two weeks.
<OerHeks> wel ver fietsen ...
<lotuspsychje> looool
<OerHeks> Thursday, 23 April 2015 from 08:45 to 11:30
<OerHeks> wel kort
<lotuspsychje> er is toch wel veel ubuntu beweging he laatste tijd
<OerHeks> Ja, nu de phone er is ..
<OerHeks> ubuntu-core .. ik wil ook van die robot zooi
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> internet of things voor onze deur
<lotuspsychje> al die scifi films van vroeger komen nu werkelijkheid
<lotuspsychje> en dan hier en daar een paar ubuntu neo's die het systeem doorzien :p
<OerHeks> Ik ben al bezig met mijn visitekaartjes, ubuntu member, internet of things
<OerHeks> zucht, ik ben daar niet zo goed in
<lotuspsychje> voor ontwerp bedoel je?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> gewoon in LO
<lotuspsychje> bij vistaprint kan je goedkoop logootjes maken
<lotuspsychje> logo kan je gratis downloaden, de kaartjes wel betalen
<OerHeks> logo is ubuntu natuurlijk
<OerHeks> of toch deze erbij, ik heb hem ergens netjes uitgesneden > https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-34AR6vXPLI4/VMEFDb0rRpI/AAAAAAAAAdg/XulaNMtCsc0/w1043-h1043/OerHeks.jpg
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> doe jij tifany glas zelf?
<OerHeks> Nee, ik heb er een paar van ..
<OerHeks> leuk spul ja
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: had je deze al gezien: http://www.ubuntushop.be/
<OerHeks> ja
<lotuspsychje> maar ik wil geen dualboot stuff
<lotuspsychje> enkel ubuntu + ssd + trusty
<lotuspsychje> knopje drukken en 5sec boot
<OerHeks> ik had dropbox nog niet geinstalleerd > https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/OerHeks2008.bmp
<lotuspsychje> heks logo :p
<lotuspsychje> wat ik oon intressant vind is laptops met vast keyboard, dat er geen kruimels tussen toetsen kunnen vallen
<lotuspsychje> maar vind je helaas niet veel
<OerHeks> ow WACHT !!!!!!
<OerHeks> die roadshow is in Amsterdam – Wednesday 22nd April
<OerHeks> over 12 dagen ..
<lotuspsychje> gaan met de fiets dan!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> Ja amsterdam is wel te fietsen, kom je dan ook ?
<lotuspsychje> en straks krijg je toch een robo mee naar huis
<OerHeks> http://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/canonicals-2015-openstack-roadshow-amsterdam-registration-16182231490?utm_term=amsterdamroadshow&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_source=ubunteu&utm_campaign=shortner
<lotuspsychje> ik ben van belgie :p
<OerHeks> ai
<lotuspsychje> al wat verder
<lotuspsychje> hmm eventbrite, heb daar een touch app voor denk ik
<OerHeks> Ik heb zin om te gaan eigenlijk ...
<lotuspsychje> straks ff installen :p
<lotuspsychje> zal zeker de moeite zijn
<lotuspsychje> heb met paar devs gepraat die naar WCO geweest zijn
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu stand was magisch
<lotuspsychje> massa volk
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/02/19/canonicals-2015-openstack-roadshow-launches/
<lotuspsychje> download roadshow pack
<OerHeks> klaar, aangemeld met oerheks@ubuntu.com :-D
<OerHeks> 1e serieus gebruik van me mail
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> laat zeker weten hoe het geweest is dan he
<OerHeks> Ik weet er niet veel van, of dat ik er iets mee kan, maar ik vind het wel een leuk uitje
<lotuspsychje> lijkt me eerder iets voor bedrijven
<lotuspsychje> maar die snappy zal zeker interesting zijn
<OerHeks> ik doe dat vaker, seminars bezoeken, hapje drankje, en een pennetje
<lotuspsychje> ja heb dat vroeger ook gedaan, techdata shows
<lotuspsychje> beurs voor zelfstandigen
<OerHeks> Wie weet wie ik daar ontmoet, dat vind ik misschien wel belangrijker
<lotuspsychje> ja zekers
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: http://www.kaaproject.org/2015/03/10/kaa-and-snappy-ubuntu-at-mobile-world-congress-2015/
<lotuspsychje> mss kom je die op foto2 tegen :p
<OerHeks> nee, dat is de mobile congress
<OerHeks> maar mischien ook wel ..
<lotuspsychje> kweet :p
<OerHeks> en Mark heeft geen baard meer
<lotuspsychje> nop :p
<lotuspsychje> glad geschoren voor zo'n groot publiek nu
<OerHeks> http://www.mobileworldlive.com/interview-canonical-ceo
<OerHeks> bijna ...
<lotuspsychje> ja had die al gezien
<OerHeks> \o/ trijntje
<OerHeks> ga je mee ? http://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/canonicals-2015-openstack-roadshow-amsterdam-registration-16182231490?utm_term=amsterdamroadshow&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_source=ubunteu&utm_campaign=shortner
<trijntje> o/ OerHeks, ik denk het niet ;) Ga jij wel?
<OerHeks> Ja, ik heb al kaartje besteld
<trijntje> nice, wel leuk dat het in amsterdam is
<OerHeks> psies .. ik zag eerst alleen Frankdurt, te ver fietsen..
<MichaelTiebesl> hoi allemaal
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mees> ik wil linux op mijn usb installeren hoe moet dat in windows
<mees> weet iemand hoe dat moet
<OerHeks>  
<mandje> mees had 15 seconden tijd om te wachten op een antwoord.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-11
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Bq-Ubuntu-Phones-Now-Available-Freely-on-Official-Website-478189.shtml
<OerHeks> Jah, iedereen kan hem nu koopen :-D
<lotuspsychje> lekkerrrr
<OerHeks> ik lees wel veel issues nog, iets met batterij drain 40% ...
<lotuspsychje> ahja wat wil je voor 169
<lotuspsychje> is geen vlaggenschip he :p
<lotuspsychje> ik zal em algauw kopen
<OerHeks> ik wacht liever op die meizu, wel iets duurder ..
<lotuspsychje> ja die lijkt me wel rocknroll :p
<lotuspsychje> maar wanneer, en hoeveel zullen de verzendingskosten zijn vanuit china?
<OerHeks> geen idee hoe ze verkocht worden dan. of dat er belwinkels/shops zijn die hem leveren, ik wil hem graag eerst zien.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: specs zullen wel beestig zijn
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ik ben van plan alle supporters uit te nodigen in #ubuntu-discuss om tussendoor wat tech-talk te doen
<OerHeks> mja, wat moet je met een 4k camera als je dat niet kan laten zien op je scherm
<OerHeks> screen 5.36-inch LCD display, 1920 x 1152/418ppi, Gorilla Glass, Mediatek 6595 Octa-core, 2GB RAM,and a 3100mAh battery, 32 Gb MicroSD card, dual 4G SIM, 802.11ac Wi-FI, camera 20.7MP 4K video
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> lekker toch
<OerHeks> 'gewoon' hd video met super stabilisatie zou ik eerder willen
<lotuspsychje> ben je graphics fanaat?
<OerHeks> Nee, maar dat formaat is een beetje over-done
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ik vind de bq toch al groot genoeg
<OerHeks> voor die 169 is het een luxe phone ja
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: als je sommige meisjes op straat ziet lopen met zo'n reus van een iphone 6 in hun broekzak ai ai
<OerHeks> ja, daar zit ik ook mee, zo'n grote phone knakt snel
<lotuspsychje> heb liever budget ubuntu phone dan een lekke android voor mezelf
<lotuspsychje> heb men n7 ook speciaal voor touch gekocht
<lotuspsychje> ook goed nieuws voor men ubuntu winkel, dat er phones uitkomen :p
<lotuspsychje> dan kan ik aanbieden, laptops, desktops,phones en nexus tablets allemaal op ubuntu
<OerHeks> zucht, wat een trollen in het weekend...
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<SCHAAP137> mogguh
<lordievader> o/
<SCHAAP137> ook de AT5 livestream aan het kijken, ontruiming vh maagdenhuis?
<SCHAAP137> zijn nu lezingen aan het houden op het Spui, met een berg ME en paarden deromheen
<lordievader> Nee.
<lordievader> Maar er zijn er vast een paar in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic die er wel naar kijken.
<OerHeks> Lezing in het engels, rare boel
<Goudfazant3991> hallo is daar nog iemand aanwezig?
<Fermata> Ja ik kom net weer binnen.
<Fermata> Maar goed, helaasch.
<John> hello
<John> iemand aanwezig?
<Guest73346> hallo?
<Guest73346> wie kan me helpen met het omkeren van een string? bvb "dit is een test " dat resulteer naar "test een is dit"?
<Fermata> Hoe zou dat moeten?
<Guest73346> in bash, moet ik voor school dit uitvoeren
<Guest73346> ik doe een for lus (for i in $string) echo $i
<Guest73346> maar dan toont hij de tekst gewoon terug, hoe kan ik dit omkeren?
<lordievader> Guest73346: Heb je hier zelf al over na gedacht?
<Guest73346> ja, maar vind het niet
<Guest73346> had dan gedacht om de teller om te keren, maar dan toont hij enkel mijn waarde van teller, niet de $1,$2,$3 en $4 omgekeerd
<lordievader> Je kunt op tellen van 0 -> len(string) -1, maar ook aftellen van len(string)-1 -> 0.
<Guest73346> als ik een string invul met bvb : dit is een test, dan zal bash daar zoiets van maken $1 = dit, $2 = is, $3 = een, $4=test?
<Guest73346> hoe kan ik die echo dan doen omgekeerd van $4 naar $1
<lordievader> Die variablen in een array gooien en reversed erover iteraten?
<Guest73346> mja maar hebben arrays nog niet gezien, dus denk niet dat het de bedoeling is dat ik dit gebruik
<Guest73346> een normale for lus werkt, maar krijg het niet omgekeerd werkende
<lordievader> Ik lees net het aantal argumenten wordt gegeven door $#.
<Guest73346> klopt
<Guest73346> dus dacht zoiets $#-$i, maar dit berekent hij niet, want krijg bvb altijd 3 als ik als string "dit is ok" invul
<lordievader> Weer wat geleerd, gewoon pipen naar rev.
<lordievader> Ondanks dat onze gast er niet meer is: echo $@|rev
<Fermata> Onze gast mag z'n huiswerk zelf doen.
<Baldwinus> Gegroet allen... ben nu toch al een hele poos bezig met linux en mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar XFCE, dan voornamelijk de Ubunt-flavors Xubuntu en Linux Mint... Ik vind Linux Mint 17 zeer mooi en lekker draaien, allee 1 groot probleem: Als ik Chrome of Chromium installeer en tussen vensters schakel dan valt de titelbalk, adresbalk,...etc....steeds weg! xfwm4 --replace
<Baldwinus> xfwm4 --replace helpt niet....iemand?
<lordievader> Baldwinus: Klinkt als een brakke window manager, hebben andere window managers hetzelfde probleem?
<Baldwinus> Lordievader: andere windowsmanager prober dan?
<Baldwinus> proberen
<lordievader> Als je dat nog niet hebt gedaan, ja ;)
<Baldwinus> ok...probeer ik....tnx ;)
<Baldwinus> Lordievader: zou XFCE updaten hierbij baten denk je?
<lordievader> Mogenlijk.
<Baldwinus> In Xubuntu loopt alles prima....heb het enkel met Mint
<lordievader> Ah, Mint wordt officieel hier niet ondersteund.
<Baldwinus> oh ok...dacht van wel omdat het toch Ubuntu-based is...
<lordievader> Volgens die redenatie zou Ubuntu door Debian moeten worden ondersteund en Debian door Ubuntu ;)
<Baldwinus> Zo ondersteunt iedereen iedereen! ;) Ga dit toch uittesten: mijn xfce in Mint updaten en zien wat dat geeft ...alvast bedankt ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-12
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: mocht je je geroepen voelen, ik ben bezig met #ubuntu supporters samen te brengen in #ubuntu-discuss
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Sorry, ik vind #ubuntu altijd wat te druk.
<lordievader> Besided, ik gebruik geen Ubuntu :P
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: juist daarmee dat ik groepje samenbreng in #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> voor gewone ubuntu chitchat
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: op welke Os zit je?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Ligt eraan op welke bak ik zit, maar meestal Gentoo.
<lotuspsychje> lekker snel en alles zelf compilen :p
<lordievader> Precies.
<lotuspsychje> voor elk wat wils he in linux
<lordievader> Voor deze laptop is het prima.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: heb je een ssd op gentoo?
<lordievader> Nee, ik heb nergens een ssd in zitten.
<lotuspsychje> oke
<TheEagerPadawan> bestaat er programma voor documenten virtueel te printen naar een pdf
<TheEagerPadawan> en een programma of commando voor bestanden secure te wipen
<Maikel> ja alle 2
<Maikel> 'safe to file' in linux voor pdf
<Maikel> en 'shred' of wipe voor wipen
<TheEagerPadawan> thanks on the shred
<JanC> TheEagerPadawan: shred werkt niet of toch zeker niet 100% voor moderne drives & bestandssystemen
<lordievader> Good ol' DD :D
<JanC> zelfs 'dd' is niet echt 100% veilig met veel moderne drives
<lordievader> JanC: Zou je dat uit willen leggen?
<OerHeks> Als je ze secure wil wipen, zul je ze eerst secure moeten opslaan ;-)
<JanC> lordievader: er is een hoop literatuur daarover op het internet, maar het komt er op neer dat de meeste schijven meer capaciteit hebben dan ze beweren, capaciteit die gebruikt wordt voor allerlei doeleinden waardoor er data op kan achterblijven die het OS niet direct ziet
<lordievader> Heh, good to know. Dank.
<TheEagerPadawan> zoals schrijven buiten fileparties :)
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Dat ziet je OS wel.
<TheEagerPadawan> lordievader: als ze weten waar te zoeken :)
<JanC> en daarnaast is er natuurlijk ook nog het feit dat sporen op een HDD niet altijd 100% over elkaar geschreven worden, waardoor er randjes kunnen overblijven
<JanC> en "ghost"-magnetisme
<JanC> etc.
<TheEagerPadawan> https://books.google.be/books?id=VpeLJF0zdr8C&pg=PA556&lpg=PA556&dq=ntfs+fisting&source=bl&ots=mRIte3t8lG&sig=GOnkkmv0WyBWNlhRx-07ggw2FMw&hl=nl&sa=X&ei=4ngqVYCgD8bhaJfogcAL&ved=0CB8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=ntfs%20fisting&f=false
<lordievader> Daarom doe je toch ook meerdere passes?
<JanC> lordievader: voor dat laatste helpt dat idd., zeker als je passes verschillende data gebruiken
<JanC> maar de enige 100% zekere methode voor data wissen is smelten  :P
<JanC> laat ons zeggen dat het grotendeels ook afhangt van het budget van je "vijand"
<lordievader> Dat is het meestal ;)
<JanC> in elk geval: HDDs hebben meestal extra capaciteit om defecte sectoren te vervangen, maar die "uitgeschakelde" sectoren kunnen nog steeds (deels) leesbaar zijn
<JanC> en SSDs gebruiken meestal CoW + een gelijkaardig vervangsysteem voor slechte sectoren
<JanC> sommige drives hebben ook non-volatile caches
<JanC> etc.
<mysterio> Hallo allemaal, ik ben nieuw met ubuntu en loop tegen een praktisch iets aan, namelijk het volgende. Als ik bijvoorbeeld op marktplaats een foto wil selecteren uit mijn afbeeldingen, geeft hij een lijst met hele kleine pictogrammen weer, en 1 grote afbeelding. Als je 100 afbeeldingen hebt, moet je deze een voor een doorscrollen om te zien welke je nodig hebt. is het mogelijk om alle afbeeldingen als tegels weer te geven.
<mysterio> zoals dat ook mogelijk is in de ofline bestandsbrowser. die is dus anders, dan dat je online een bestand wil selecteren/openen.
<Maikel> mysterio: het wordt als zeer vervelend ervaren als je zomaar mensen prive benaderd.
<mysterio> Hallo Maikel, Ik ben nieuw op dit forum, en heb geen idee hoe het hier werkt, als ik chat zie, en een lijst met namen, krijg ik het idee dat je die mensen kan benaderen. Graag hoor ik van u hoe het wel werkt, en of u, of iemand anders mij kan helpen met mijn vraag. Inspirerende groet, Mysterio
<mysterio> Het bovenstaande wordt versterkt door de tekst boven de chatpagina "Welkom op de hulpchatpagina van Ubuntu-NL. Hier kunt u hulp vragen in ons chatkanaal #ubuntu-nl. Als u op zoek bent naar onze niet op hulp geörienteerde chatkanalen, bezoek dan de gemeenschapschatpagina."
<Maikel> dat is prima mysterio, maar wij of de meeste hang hier 24/7
<Maikel> er komt vast wel iemand voorbij die je vragen gaat beantwoorden, maar om je een idee te geven. ik werd gepiept uit een film met je prive bericht
<mysterio> dat zijn dan lange dagen lol
<trijntje> mysterio: met welke webbrowser is dat?
<Maikel> kijk ;)
<Maikel> komt goed.
<mysterio> zowel firefox als chrome
<mysterio> ik werk met ubuntu 14.10 als ik het goed heb, de recentste
<mysterio> ik heb hem door maikel, werkt prima zo!
<Maikel> enjoy the ride.
<mysterio> I wil, and learn on the way of the ride
<pjotter> mysterio: Ik heb even gekeken naar dat probleem van jou. Het ziet ernaar uit dat dit (nog) niet opgelost kan worden. Maar er zijn wel heel veel mensen die dezelfde problemen ondervinden dus ik vermoed dat dit nog wel een keertje veranderd gaat worden.
<pjotter> jouWWW :D
<pjotter> nee
<pjotter> lama
<pjotter> :D
<mysterio> blij te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben, heeft dit met ubuntu, de webbrowser, of de combinatie van de 2 te maken?
<pjotter> De webbrowser kiest automatisch de file_picker van het systeem. In dit geval (waarschijnlijk) de zogenaamde "GTK file chooser". Die ondersteunt simpelweg nog niet de functionaliteit van het weergeven van thumbnails.
<mysterio> binnen het eigen bestandssysteem wel, vandaar dat ik het vreemd vindt dat het via uploaden van bestanden niet werkt.
<pjotter> Je kunt in firefox wel instellen dat je de 'eigen/firefox' file picker wilt: about:config -> ui.allow_platform_file_picker= false. Maar daar wordt je ook al niet vrolijker van :D
<pjotter> Die is, zo mogelijk, nog erger.
<mysterio> wat zijn dan de neven effecten waar je niet vrolijk van wordt uit eigen ervaring?
<pjotter> Ziet er gewoon niet uit.
<pjotter> En heeft ook niet de functionaliteit van thumbnails.
<trijntje> mysterio: je kan proberen een foto vanuit je pc naar firefox te slepen, dat wil ook nog wel eens werken
<mysterio> Duidelijk, is dit een nationaal of internationaal gebrek aan functionaliteit binnen ubuntu
<trijntje> als tijdelijke oplossing
<pjotter> Een oplossing zou misschine liggen in het veranderen van de default systeem file chooser. Maar ik weet niet goed of dat überhaupt wel kan en hoe dat dan moet, helaas.
<Fermata> Naar wat ik kan vinden kan alleen de fullblown Nautilus miniaturen laten zien.
<Fermata> mysterio: een gebrek aan functionaliteit in die beperkte file picker
<pjotter> Juust
<mysterio> er is voor zo ver bekent nog niemand die daar een script voor heeft geschreven, of zie ik dat te symplistisch als niet programmeur?
<mysterio> 1m
<Fermata> Die functionaliteit is nog niet geimplementeerd.
<Fermata> Je kunt een feature request indienen.
<trijntje> of al je foto's een naam geven ;)
<Fermata> Het is niet optimaal, maar dit is wat er is.
<mysterio> Dan maar roeien met de riemen die je hebt, zal ik maar zeggen. Ik ben overgestapt omdat windows ook niet ideaal is, en omleen hiervoor een dualboot te doen is ook zo wat.
<Fermata> Ik kan niet voor een ander spreken, maar: ja, dat lijkt me rijkelijk overdreven.
<mysterio> Ik moet zeggen dat ik tevreden ben met ubuntu, het is even zoeken naar de juiste toepassingen, en als er tips zijn voor toepassingen die het gebruiksgemak dienen sta ik daar voor open.
<mysterio> Alleen wat ik nog niet gevonden heb dat voor mij optimaal werkt is een recover file programma dat oude windowsfiles kan terughalen, anders dan photorec. Zoals wel meer mensen, ben ik met de eerste installatie van ubuntu over al de aangemaakte partities heengegaan, omdat die de hele harde schijf automatisch koos. vandaar.
<lordievader> Je gebruikt momenteel je Ubuntu partities?
<mysterio> En als backup programma heb ik testdisk een paar keer gebruikt, en de backup op een usb stick gezet, maar als ik die backup terug probeerde te zetten, kon het systeem niet booten, of ik kreeg de melding dat grootte niet overeen kwam, terwijl ik later de :"C" schij iets kleiner gehouden heb dan de gig usb. Resultaat, na die melding kon ik weer een schone installatie doen, omdat ubuntu schijnbaar beschadigd was, en niet meer opstar
<mysterio> Ja, alles is nu ex2,3,4
<trijntje> mysterio: testdisk is een recovery programma om bestanden terug te halen die verwijderd zijn, niet om een backup van een volledig systeem te maken.
<trijntje> als je de bestanden die door testdisk gevonden zijn 'terugzet' sloop je idd je bestaande ubuntu
<trijntje> mysterio: die bestanden ga je nooit meer terug krijgen nu je ubuntu twee keer er overheen hebt geinstalleerd
<lordievader> mysterio: Dan kun je je (Windows) bestanden vaarwel zeggen. De eerste regel bij data recovery is de disk niet gebruiken.
<mysterio> Zoals ik het gelezen heb is het onderdeel photorec om bestanden terug te halen die verwijderd zijn, en testdisk om systeem copieen te maken
<trijntje> elke seconde dat je een disk gebruikt waar je per ongeluk data van verwijderd hebt wordt meer en meer van die data overschreven
<mysterio> Ik heb ubuntu op 60 gig van de 1000 gig gezet, dus ik denk dat dat nog wel mee valt
<trijntje> mysterio: nee, dat klopt niet. Als die data echt belangrijk is moet je NU de pc uitzetten en via een andere pc terugkomen, en heel misschien zijn er dan nog een paar bestnaden te redden
<mysterio> De verwijderde bestanden stonden op 3 andere partities dan windows, op de zelfde harde schijf
<lordievader> Hiervoor heb je dus een backup.
<mysterio> dat is juist, en die had ik dacht ik ook, maar de dvd met bestanden was schijnbaar beschadigd, waardoor die niet meer gelezen wordt, chit happens
<mandje> is er niet een music player die een gedeelde itunes library op het netwerk kan benaderen? clementine kan het niet.
<lordievader> Dan heb je regel 2 van backuppen niet gevolgd. Controleer je backups.
<mysterio> Via photorec worden bestanden teruggehaald, maar ik zie geen mogelijkheid een keuze te maken om die op een usb stick te zetten, die wordt dan niet herkent. Recuva was onder windows een fijn programma hiervoor, maar dat werkt niet, ook niet met wine, omdat het nu als ubuntu geformateerd is.
<trijntje> mysterio: als je nog bestanden terug wil halen moet je de pc NU uitzetten, en dan heb je nog een hele kleine kans dat je er een paar terug kunt vinden
<mysterio> Achteraf kennis is vaak de juiste, maar weet vooraf maar eens achteraf, dan zouden er geen fouten gemaakt worden, en was de wereld ideaal, zonder klagers, en oplossingen voor de klagers!
<lordievader> Daarom bereid je je voor. Want je weet dat er fouten worden gemaakt.
<mysterio> Dat is correct, maar dan weer de vraag van het begin, hoe en met welk programma, waarmee ik het op een usb stick kan zetten, het gaat met name om office en visual studio bestanden.
<trijntje> mysterio: recovery moet je vanaf de installatie usb doen, en dan de bestanden op een andere usb schijf zetten. Maar zoals gezegd heeft het geen nut als je de pc maar blijft gebruiken
<lordievader> trijntje: De bestanden waren in iedergeval niet belangrijk.
<OerHeks> als je usb stick groot is, kan je er een persistence partitie op maken
<mysterio> wie zegt dat de bestanden niet belangrijk waren, en wat bedoel je met vanaf de installatie usb?
<OerHeks> je hebt maar 1 gb nodigjes
<trijntje> mysterio: dit is de laatste keer dat ik het zeg: ALS DE BESTANDEN BELANGRIJK ZIJN MOET JE DE PC DIRECT UITZETTEN. NU!
<pjotter> Oewwwww....
 * OerHeks gaat op een krukje zitten
<lordievader> Het feit dat je geen (geverifieerde) backup hebt en dat je pc nog aan staat zegt mij dat ze niet belangrijk waren.
<mysterio> ik kan geen bestander terughalen als ik niet weet hoe, tenzij je even langs komt om te helpen?
<trijntje> mysterio: heb je geen enkel ander apparaat in huis waarmee je op internet kunt?
<mysterio> nee
<pjotter> Ik rij wel ff. Zeg maar waarheen...
<mysterio> wat is een persitence partitie?
<mysterio> zeg jij maar waar vandaan
<pjotter> ;p
<lordievader> Ik zie een Amsterdam...
<mysterio> Hoe eerder ik de juiste info heb, kan de laptop uit, en is trijntje ook blij, en ik uiteraard als ik wat bestanden terug heb
<mysterio> Ik zie een betuwe
<pjotter> Attenooije!! Hoe weet die goser dat nou?
<OerHeks> ubuntu iso of gparted iso met testdisk neemt niet veel ruimte in, de rest kan je een partitie van maken om je data op te backuppen
<OerHeks> of een automatische installatie script op plaatsen, etc
<lordievader> Er zijn ook enkele distro speciaal voor data recovery. Maargoed, dan heb je de tools. Hoe je daarmee verder moet, geen flauw idee.
<OerHeks> hmm je hebt een 2e machien nodig idd.
<lordievader> Het heeft vast een reden dat profesionals hier klauwen met geld voor vragen.
<mysterio> ok, dan installeerd die automatisch vanaf de usb, en kan ik daarvan opstarten, en testdisk/photorec draaien, is dat juist?
<pjotter> hoezo dat? Je kan toch gewoon booten met recovery ISO, externe HD inpluggen en zien wat je er vanaf kunt krijgen?
<lordievader> pjotter: Zonder partitietabel die aangeeft waar je ntfs filesystem begint? Success ;)
<mysterio> als dat met een usb bij gebrek aan externe harddisk werkt, dan wel
<pjotter> lordievader: Is die schijf helemaal kaduk dan?
<mysterio> nee
<lordievader> pjotter: Nee, hij heeft Ubu erover heen gegooit.
<mysterio> kan die recovery iso dan gewoon een windows programma zijn, of een ubuntu lees testdisk
<pjotter> Whoopsie... tja..
<mysterio> ik heb ooit geleerd "Stel de juiste vragen" maar dat valt niet altijd mee!
<mysterio> nog suggesties?
<mandje> is er niet een music player die een gedeelde itunes library op het netwerk kan benaderen? clementine kan het niet.
<JanC> mandje: Banshee, Rhythmbox, tuneviewer, vermoedelijk ook Amarok, etc.?
<JanC> xbmc
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-12
<frank__> hallo hoe moetik een tar.gz instaleren/
<frank__> ?
<frank__> ik wil de laatste versie van Dooble instaleren
<lordievader> frank__: Die zit niet in de repo?
<frank__> repo?
<lordievader> Ja, de standaard Ubuntu repos.
<frank__> ikgebruikkubuntu
<frank__> is dat het zelfde?
<lordievader> Die gebruikt nog steeds de standaard Ubuntu repos ;)
<lordievader> Dooble 0.0+svn874-0ubuntu3 zit in de repo: sudo apt-get install dooble
<frank__> ja dat klopt   zit ookin software center, maar er is een nieuwe versie
<frank__> 1.6.2  in software center 0.8
<frank__> heb ikkunnen downloaden   als tar.gz bestand
<lordievader> Pak je die uit en compileer je die ;)
<frank__> ja
<frank__>  maar hoe? lukte mij helaas niet :(
<Wobbo> Hoi, ik vroeg me af of iemand weet hoe ik het lettertype van het app Birdfont. http://i67.tinypic.com/1621wxt.png
<Wobbo> Ik moet proberen twee fonts in een te krijgen.
<Wobbo> Of weet iemand een ander app om dit te doen, deze leek me hiervoor.
<Mustangman1966> Kun je Ubuntu 16.04 beta via een update naar de stable versie krijgen of moet je een verse installatie doen?
<trijntje> updaten kan gewoon. Als je rare problemen tegen komt zou ik wel opnieuw installeren
<Mustangman1966> Dus de beta versie wordt vervangen door updates voor de stable versie?
<lordievader> Mustangman1966: Ja. Gewoon up to date blijven ;)
<Mustangman1966> Dan zal ik Ubuntu 16.04 in Virtualbox gaan proberen, waar kan ik hem het beste van downloaden?
<lordievader> cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Mustangman1966> Is het dan de daily-live?
<lordievader> Die is ook daar te vinden.
<Mustangman1966> Ik ga eens proberen met de daily-live, ff rebooten.
<Mustangman1966> Kan je in virtualbox ook een 64 bit machine laten draaien, ik zelf heb nu Ubuntu 32 bit, maar wil de 64 bit gaan testen?
<selckin> ja
<Mustangman1966> Hoe kan ik dat voor elkaar krijgen?
<selckin> niets speciaal voor nodig zover ik weet
<Mustangman1966> Als ik hem probeer te installeren, krijg ik alleen 32 bit machines te zien en niet 64 bit
<lordievader> Je kunt niet een 64bit vm draaien op een 32bit host.
<lordievader> In iedergeval niet met hardware versnelling.
<lordievader> En emuleren wil je eigenlijk niet.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-13
<jimmy_> hey
<jimmy_> bn ik weer
<jimmy_> ik heb het aan de praat gekregen
<jimmy_> moest distro update doen
<jimmy_> heeft een van jullie ervaring met letsencrypt
<lordievader> Ja, ik heb het draaiende.
<jimmy_> oke
<jimmy_> nice
<jimmy_> ik wil graag voor mijn owncloud server
<jimmy_> een trusted certificaat
<jimmy_> maar zodra ik het progamma run
<jimmy_> no names
<jimmy_> where found in your cofig files in order to allow for accurate installtion of your certificate
<lordievader> Err, ik heb het alleen draaiende op Apache. Draai zelf geen owncloud.
<jimmy_> mijn owncloud draiit in apache
<jimmy_> als ik dat goed zeg
<jimmy_> ik moet iets in de vhost doen
<jimmy_> mdenk ik
<lordievader> Heb je al een cert?
<jimmy_> nee
<jimmy_> ja
<jimmy_> mor niet trusted
<jimmy_> die is slef signed
<jimmy_> ik was net in de vhost
<jimmy_> en er staat niet veel in
<jimmy_> de owncloud site
<jimmy_> werkt ook alleen op mijn ip
<jimmy_> dus https://mijnip/owncloud
<jimmy_> wat ik had gedaan is via no-ip mijn ip verbergen
<jimmy_> en nou zou ik graag een certificaat willen voor dat domein naam van no-ip
<lordievader> jimmy_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-apache-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-14-04
<jimmy_> dat heb al geprobeerd
<jimmy_> maar ik kreeg een melding
<jimmy_> ik doe het nog een x
<jimmy_> ik krijg requested domain is not FQDN
<bockhauzen> Ola, heb een vraag betreft openssl, hoe weet ik welk certificaat om de PEM pass phrase vraagt?
<Ryon> kan ik met i686; amd 64 installeren
<Ryon> Heeft iemand een 32 bit chrome versie
<Cees> nieuwe wiki, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/LetsEncrypt
<lordievader> 32bit Chrome is dood, niet?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-14
<mjvanhaastert1> exit
<mjvanhaastert1> exit
<mjvanhaastert1> exit
<rebecca_> https://www.cpagrip.com/show.php?l=0&u=70402&id=7944&tracking_id=
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-15
<JensUitBelgie> Toen ik zonet op deze chat wilde inloggen, kreeg ik een captcha te zien, waarin ik iets moest aanduiden, maar ... de titel van die captcha zat in het scherm verborgen. Gelukkig kon ik op basis van het laatste woord raden wat de vraag was, maar het blijft lastig.
<JensUitBelgie> quit
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-16
<Cees> nieuwe Ubuntu-nl wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuWindows
<SCHAAP137> nice
<pjotter> Is er een manier om een bepaalde applicatie enkel ipv4 te laten gebruiken?
<JanC> depends
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat er geen optie daarvoor is als je dat vraagt?  :)
<JanC> configuratie of op de opdrachtregel?
<JanC> pjotter: ^^^
<pjotter> Ik gebruik hier PLayOnLinux maar kom er net achter dat er problemen zijn met downloaden van wine versies wanneer ik ipv6 aan heb staan.
<JanC> ik weet niet precies hoe PlayOnLinux die downloads doet?
<pjotter> In PLayOnLinux heb ik wel een mogelijkheid om een proxy op te geven
<pjotter> Weet ik ook niet. Maar er is een dns probleem met ipv6
<pjotter> Downloads duren heel erg lang (timeout) om te starten.
<JanC> klinkt als buggy DNS-configuratie?
<pjotter> Ja, ik denk dat het probleem bij de servers van PlayOnLinux ligt maar weet dat niet zeker
<pjotter> Een fix is om PlayOnlinux te forceren om via ipv4 te laten downloaden.
<pjotter> Dat werkt in ieder geval prima (net getest)
<JanC> weet je van welke server dat gedownload wordt?
<pjotter> Zou ik wel achter kunnen komen
<JanC> oh, dus je kan het instellen in PlayOnLinux?
<JanC> maar je wil weten of het ook voor andere programma's kan?
<pjotter> Nee alleen voor POL
<pjotter> De server is niet in te stellen. Ik kan alleen een proxyserver opgeven via welke POL connectie maakt.
<JanC> en je proxyserver doet enkel IPv4 of zo?
<pjotter> Nee, ik heb zowel ipv4 als ipv6
<pjotter> Ik gebruik geen proxyserver
<JanC> meestal is dat soort problemen een gevolg van je DNS setup thuis
<pjotter> Ik heb net alles nagelopen (en gereset) maar kan hier geen rare dingen ontdekken. De POL server is de enige die problemen geeft eigenlijk.
<JanC> vb. veel home routers/modems zijn buggy wat dat betreft
<JanC> pjotter: hoe test je dat met andere servers?
<JanC> Firefox (en ik gok ook Chromium) heeft een workaround voor dat soort router bugs
<pjotter> Laat ik het zo zeggen: Ik heb verder nergens probelmen et downloaden. Ik kan me herinneren (enkele jaren geleden) was er een misconfiguratie bij ubuntu en kon ik ineens geen updates meer downloaden via ipv6
<pjotter> Het schijnt ies te maken te habben met AAAA ipv6 dns. Maar heb daar geen verstand van
<pjotter> Het enige dat ik weet is dat wanneer ik ipv6 uit zet, de boel wat betreft POL wel werkt. Maar ja.. om nou voor 1 applicatie ipv6 onklaar te gaan maken...
<JanC> je kan een DNS server om verschillende soorten "records" vragen, type "A" is het IPv4-adres van het gegeven domein, type "AAAA" is het IPv6-adres
<JanC> oh, het is in python geschreven?
<JanC> en gebruikt curl?
<JanC> pjotter: je zou kunnen kijken of het werkt als je een lijn met 'ipv4' toevoegt in ~/.curlrc (maar dat zal alle gebruik van curl beïnvloeden natuurlijk)
<JanC> pjotter: het lijkt er op dat de fout in de DNS van playonlinux.com zit
<pjotter> Ik denk het ook
<JanC> misschien even melden  :)
<pjotter> Het is een paar maanden geleden begonnen
<pjotter> Het zou fijn zijn als iemand met ipv6 dit kan bevestigen
<JanC> playonlinux.com heeft een AAAA record dat verwijst naar een IPv6-adres, maar op dat adres luistert geen HTTP-server
<pjotter> Is dat slecht?
<JanC> wel, dan moet je minstens wachten tot de connectie-poging op dat adres een time-out geeft...
<pjotter> Het duurt soms een minuut of 5 voordat er aktie is
<pjotter> Misschien zelfs wel langer
<JanC> afhankelijk van het programma kan dat makkelijk tot 2 min duren
<JanC> per connectie
<pjotter> Maarre... dit is dus iets bij PlayonLinux.com?
<JanC> (mogelijk maakt het programma meerdere connecties)
<JanC> ja, lijkt me wel
<pjotter> Met PlayOnLinux kun je dmv installscripts bepaalde windowsapps installeren onder wine. PlayOnlinux beheert wine en de installaties. Maar voor sommige applicaties installeert ie een hele hoop extra dlls, fonts, ms-pakketten. Voor iedere download loop ik nu tegen die timeout aanm. Dus per installatie kan het soms wel een half uur duren voordat ie klaar is. Normaal is het binnen een  paar minuten gepiept.
<pjotter> Maar goed... een oplossing zou ook kunnen zijn: Gewoon laten installeren en een kopje thee gaan zetten.
<pjotter> Heb jij ipv6, JanC?
<JanC> thuis niet
<JanC> op server wel
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> Ik wil ze best even waarschuwen hierover maar dan moet ik wel 100% weten dat het toch niet ergens bij mij of mijn isp ligt.
<JanC> je zou met een packet sniffer kunnen kijken of het idd. dat is...
<JanC> maar dan moet je ook wel een beetje weten hoe DNS & HTTP werken  :)
<pjotter> Ik heb er geen kaas van gegeten Maar die mensen bij POL blijkbaar ook niet :)
<JanC> wel, kan soms gebeuren bij een upgrade of zo
<JanC> maar vreemd dat niemand anders dat opgemerkt heeft dan?
<pjotter> Ik weet het ook niet... Ik zie her en der wel meldingen van "slow download"  bij PlayOnLinux. Maar eigenlijk geen echte oplossingen of ideeen hoe het  zou kunnen komen.,
<pjotter> Het is maar heel zelden dat iemand daar een reaktie geeft hoor... Ik heb deze vraag al eens eerder gesteld maar er komt bijna nooit een reaktie daar.
<JanC> misschien wel als ze niet uren moeten zoeken naar wat het probleem is  :P
<Tirza> Ik vraag het hier maar, want op het forum mag dat niet. Iemand een manier om de functionaliteiten van SpotNet in Ubuntu te krijgen zonder tig acties te hoeven uitvoeren zoals in SpotLite het geval is?
<Tirza> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS | Geheugen 7,7 GiB | Processor Intel® Pentium(R) | CPU G4500 @ 3.50GHz × 2 | Grafisch Intel® Skylake DT  GT2 | Schijf 474,3 GB | 64-bit
<pjotter> Heeft iemand enig idee waarom het kopiëren van bestanden in filemanagers als thunar en nautilus e.d. veel langer duren dan wanneer je dat via de commandline doet? Ik kopieer hier een bestand van 1 Gb naar een met cifs gemounte NAS: Met Nautilus ongeveer 12 Mb/s, met commandline 45 Mb/s.
<JanC> je GUI apps moeten ook andere dingen doen terwijl ze kopiëren
<JanC> althans, ik vermoed dat dat de reden is
<JanC> mogelijk doen ze het kopiëren ook niet even efficiënt...
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-17
<antiwindows> is het mogelijk om Linux te gebruiken zonder te installeren ? want ik heb windows :( , en kan ik dat gebruiken met FL Studio muziek programma ?
<systeem> wat wil je doen op Linux?
<antiwindows> ik wil eerst weten hoe alles werkt , en dan wil ik eigenlijk muziek maken op linux , en volledig overgaan op linux
<antiwindows> windows vind ik niet zo fijn om mee te werken elke keer problemen met updates enz
<systeem> dan kan je het best ff installeren in een virtuele machine
<antiwindows> die kan ik gewoon aanmaken op usb ? of moet ik deamontools downloaden
<lordievader> Bij een virtuele machine kun je de iso er gewoon inprikken alsof het een cd is.
<Qommand0r> môggeuh iedereen
<Qommand0r> ha, eindelijk, dat duurde echt 10 minuten ongeveer, die connectie poging
<antiwindows> aha ok bedankt :D
<hans_> goede avond
<hans_> hoe kan ik mij arc touch mouse aan de gang krijgen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-10
<JPD_68> !MirtheN Prayers_for_Rain_-_Dennis_Lehane.epub
<selckin> fail
<pien> hallo
<pien> kan iemand mij helpen met een fout melding?
<Maikel> stel je vraag
<pien> ik krijg de melding brokencount0
<pien> hoe kan ik dit oplossen
<pien> updates installeren lukt soms ook niet
<pien> ik moet gaan
<pien> mijn taxi staat
<pien> er
<pien> probeer het morgen wel weer
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-11
<Lutenist> 'middag. Iemand wat verstand van Touchscreens? Ben overgestapt van fedora naar Ubuntu gnome en krijg het niet meer aan de praat
<Lutenist> staat niet onder xinput :/
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-12
<mandje> waarom zit pulseaudio op 15% cpu zonder dat er een reden voor lijkt?
<lordievader> Kun je iets meer info geven?
<mandje> hoi lordievader. nee eigenlijk niet.
<mandje> het valt me al langer op dat pulseaudio zo hoog zit. op het web gelezen dat er wel e.e.a. mankeert aan pulseaudio.
<OerHeks> Check the log files in /var/log and see if pulseaudio is dumping error messages.
<mandje> deze laptop doet standaard dingetjes. irc client, browser, remote desktop en zo.
<OerHeks> waarom gebruik je dan pulseaudio ??
<OerHeks> het is gewoon een energieslurper, zoals een mixer in je hifi-set, staat mooi, maar nodig ?
<mandje> is het dan een optie die je zelf toevoegt ipv standaard install?
<OerHeks> Ik dacht van wel, ja.
<mandje> There's a problem with the state of Linux audio, and it's not that it doesn't always work. The issue is that it's overcomplicated.
<lordievader> mandje: Er wordt geen muziek afgespeeld, o.i.d.?
<lordievader> Staan er output streams in pavucontrol.
<mandje> ik zit wat te lezen er over. want de quote hierboven heb ik ook altijd zo ervaren.
<mandje> lordievader: nee geen muziek.  wat is pavucontrol?
<lordievader> Handige tool voor pulseaudio. 'sudo apt-get pavucontrol && pavucontrol'.
<mandje> ok
<mandje> ff tussendoor. als ik het verduidelijkende diagram in dit stuk goed interpreteer dan kan je toe met alleen ALSA?
<lordievader> Hier gedraagt PA zich keurig. Met muziek aan (wat ie volgens mij zou moeten resample-en) doet ie niet veel meer dan 5%.
<mandje> http://tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained
<lordievader> Kan. Maar ik vind dat zelf altijd vervelend.
<lordievader> PA is een laag boven ALSA om het gebruikers makkelijk te maken.
<mandje> ok.  pavucontrol gestart. PA gaat naar 20%. in control is niks bijzonders te zien. oh wacht ff. bij playback staan aardig wat chrome events.
<OerHeks> :-o
<mandje> 9 stuks.
<mandje> chrome gestopt. PA gaat naar 5% terwijl control nog open staat.
<OerHeks> Dat klinkt netjes
<Tom_____> Hoi, ik heb al 3x linux ubuntu geinstalleerd maar steeds lukt het niet met een pasword in te loggen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-14
<geez[m]> Tom_: Welke versie heb je geïnstalleerd? Wat gaat er precies verkeerd?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-11
<Boyette> is er al iemand online
<selckin> nee
<Boyette> haha
<Boyette> mag ik iets vragen
<selckin> altijd
<Boyette> ik heb een probleem met thunderbird
<Boyette> failed to connect to server
<Boyette> voor al mijn emailadressen
<Boyette> dit moet veroorzaakt zijn door netwerkinstellingen in ubuntu die corrupt zijn of zo
<Boyette> maar ik weet niet wat te doen om dit te fixen
<Boyette> mijn browser werkt wel normaal
<Boyette> en andere applicaties zie ik ook geen beperkingen hebben
<selckin> kans is klein dat het neterk instellingen zijn dan
<selckin> is dat de enige error?
<Boyette> ja voor zover ik weet wel
<Boyette> maar in thunderbird is niets veranderd
<Boyette> en voordat het probleem optrad was ik bezig met het verwijderen van qemu
<Boyette> ik denk dat het daarmee veroorzaakt is
<selckin> wat staat er in tools -> error log
<Boyette> oh dat is in thunderbird?
<selckin> ja
<Boyette> error console?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/8Qjar47j
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-15
<remy> is er een mamier om en *.iso te openen zonder te branden?
<remy> iemand..?
<selckin> mounten
<remy> hoe doe je dat?
<selckin> mount -o loop cd.iso /mnt/somewher
<remy> mount: /dev/loop0 is schrijfbeveiligd en wordt als alleen-lezen aangekoppeld
<remy> hij is gemount dat welmaar meer ook niet
<selckin> meer?
<remy> ik krijg hem nog niet geopend, mapje is gemount t blijft een .iso
<selckin> mapje ..
<remy> ik heb em
<remy> Thnx!
<horatio> hallo
<horatio> een nieuwe installatie laatste versie Ubuntu gedaan en merk dat bij geluid instellingen Uitvoer staat Dummie-uitvoer
<SimonNL> horatio: kun je evt. ook in #alsa voorleggen, ben je echter wel aan Engels gebonden
<horatio> ok thanks
#ubuntu-nl 2019-04-12
<slacker_nl> lo
#ubuntu-nl 2019-04-13
<Remy^> misschien een stomme vraag maar hoe pas in mijn tijd aan?
<Remy^> ik sta op 11:37, das een uur te vroeg
<Remy^> lamaar :)
<SimonNL> Remy^: gevonden ?
<SimonNL> misschien meteen even automatische tijd aanpassing instellen
<SimonNL> goed idee van mijn maar ik heb geen idee waar je dat doet
<SimonNL> s/mijn/mij
<slacker_nl> ntpdate gebruiken
<slacker_nl> en je tijdzone goed instellen op "Europe/Amsterdam"
<slacker_nl> of whatever timezone je inzit
<slacker_nl> TZ="Europe/Amsterdam" in je .profile gooien als je bash gebruikt en/of .zshenv als je zsh gebruikt
<SimonNL> weer iets geleerd.
<slacker_nl> `TZ=UTC date` bijvoorbeeld in een terminal laat zien wat nu de UTC tijd is, `TZ="America/Curacao" date` de tijd op aruba, etc
<slacker_nl> oh, ik zie dat America/Aruba ook werk
<slacker_nl> t
<slacker_nl> eitherway, TZ is your friend
<slacker_nl> apt-get install openntpd is your other friend
<slacker_nl> die pakt default de debian ntp servers (op debian iig), heb geen ubuntu
<Remy^> SimonNL, jazeker -> date#
<SimonNL> joepie
<Remy^> thnx anyway..
<JanC> normaal is dat allemaal al geconfigureerd in Ubuntu; eventueel even je tijdzone juist instellen
<Remy^> ik draai debian :P
